# The Saga continues.....



## P-funk (Nov 1, 2004)

Okay, new journal time.  I have run the old one long enough.  So, I just got back from the Olympia, it was a lof of fun and I got to meet a whole bunch of cool people from here.  Now it is time to get things cracking and start growing.  I am right now thinking about competing in March (mid to late march) and hopefully a couple of shows right after that.  I am pretty pumped up to compete after just coaching one of my clients in her first figure contest (at which she placed third and we have another one next weekend).  She talked me into thinking about this show in March so I think I will shoot for it.  Right now my body weight is fluctuating between 189 adn 191lbs. I got clipped at 11% bf.  I want to really hit 195lbs at 10% by Jan.  I know it seems like a long shot but it is just something to work towards.  If I don't hit it no biggie.  At any rate I don't want to get my BF% up any higher so that I don't have to diet for a long time to get in shape.  

My diet will be clean as always and I will log it if I have the time.  It is pretty much the same thing everyday anyway.  

Training wise I am going to mix things up.  I have been doing a lot of olympic lifting, conditioning type training and explosive/ballistic training lately.  It is time to change things up for a bit.  I will try a split that I tried a long time ago.  Basically it rotated around so that one muscle group will get hit twice a week while the others will get hit once.  In a four week period everything will get a week where it is worked twice.  it starts like this:

mon- back/ bi's
tues- chest/tri's
wed- off
thurs- legs
fri- shoulders
sat- back/bi's
sun- off

then on monday I start with whatever what was worked on tues.  like this:

mon- chest/tris
tues- legs
wed- off
thurs- shoulders
fri- back/bis
sat- chest/shoulders
sun of

See???

I will do that for four weeks and then probably switch to something else like a two on one off push/pull/legs split.

cardio- not right now.  but I may throw it in now and again somewhere on the next couple of weeks

supplements- I don't really use much.  Whey, Flax and occasionally creatine.  I have't used creatine for over a month now so maybe I will start that tomorrow.


So I guess that's it.  I'll see what kind of improvements I can make to my body and see how much size I can add in the next two months.  I should be able to do okay if I can (a) stay healthy and injury free and (b) mentally stay healthy and free from depression (that one is a tough one for me).


here we go..............


----------



## bulletproof1 (Nov 1, 2004)

sounds solid bro. ill be here with ya.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 1, 2004)

Good luck P.  Now update that avi,  you're fuqqin' huge


----------



## P-funk (Nov 1, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Good luck P.  Now update that avi,  you're fuqqin' huge




I am??


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 1, 2004)

You're Kidding me right!  Don't be foolish.  Compared to your current avi, there is remarkable changes.  

Just keep kickin' ass


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 1, 2004)

I like to take a look at your unconventional trainin methods.  Your journals are just oozing with good ideas.  Good luck on your goals P-Funk.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 1, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I like to take a look at your unconventional trainin methods.  Your journals are just oozing with good ideas.  Good luck on your goals P-Funk.




What unconvential training methods???  LOL.......I don't see anything that weird in here.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 1, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> What unconvential training methods???  LOL.......I don't see anything that weird in here.



Not necessarily what you are doing right this moment, but in the past I have seen the usage of a lot of olympic movements, uncommon exercises, and various other sport-specific type training.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 1, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Not necessarily what you are doing right this moment, but in the past I have seen the usage of a lot of olympic movements, uncommon exercises, and various other sport-specific type training.



Oh yeah, I'll still do that stuff.

A lot of people don't like to believe me that things like total body training, upper/lower splits, push/pull or olympic lifting routines can make you grow.  Most people are so afraid that their arms will shrivel up if they don't train one body part a day.  I think a grow better on one of the routines I listed above.  The only reason I am going back to body parts for the next four weeks is to mix it up and doing something different.  I will still do cleans throuhg out these next four weeks though.  Nothing makes my traps grow bigger than cleans.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 1, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, I'll still do that stuff.
> 
> A lot of people don't like to believe me that things like total body training, upper/lower splits, push/pull or olympic lifting routines can make you grow.  Most people are so afraid that their arms will shrivel up if they don't train one body part a day.  I think a grow better on one of the routines I listed above.  The only reason I am going back to body parts for the next four weeks is to mix it up and doing something different.  I will still do cleans throuhg out these next four weeks though.  Nothing makes my traps grow bigger than cleans.



I hear that.  Full body workouts are awesome.  They can condition you in a way that a regular training split simply cannot.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, a new journal!!  Great, looking forward to following along and I'm sure I'll get some great ideas for what to do for my program. Good luck man.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 1, 2004)

thanks Rock......let me know if you need help with your proram.

Cow- yeah, total body is brutal.  I got to train at Gold's with Premeir while I was in vegas.  He got to see all the unconvential, totaly body bullshit first hand.  He can attest to what goes on during my training sessions......Hey P.....How bout them rest intervals???


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanks Patrick. If you ever want to stop in and give any advice your always welcome. I'm just playing it by ear right now and trying to do some exercises I haven't done before. Plus meet my goals.

BTW, I want to hear more about you and Jake in Vegas!!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 1, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Thanks Patrick. If you ever want to stop in and give any advice your always welcome. I'm just playing it by ear right now and trying to do some exercises I haven't done before. Plus meet my goals.
> 
> BTW, I want to hear more about you and Jake in Vegas!!




Well, Jake is staying in Vegas with his cousin for another week.  I am sure when he gets back he can give you details.  We got pretty crazy dunk though.....LMAO!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 1, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Well, Jake is staying in Vegas with his cousin for another week.  I am sure when he gets back he can give you details.  We got pretty crazy dunk though.....LMAO!!



   How can anyone survive more than one week in Vegas ??    

Post some pics


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 1, 2004)

Hey Patrick, how was Vegas?  How was BritChick, in person?  Did you two do anything......bad?


----------



## Jill (Nov 1, 2004)

Good luck-I gotta get crackin now too....


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 1, 2004)

Funk, it was good meeting ya. LOL, I must say, damn, you are a hornball though.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 1, 2004)

YM- I'll get some pics up.  Britchick has all the good ones though.  Her digital camera is better than my piece of shit disposable CVS one.

Max- It was fun.  No, nothing bad happend.  Lots of laughing though.  We all had a good time.

Velvet- thanks as always

Aggies- I am just a hornball pig for show (like howard stern).  I just love the shock value.  I am actually a really moral guy if you could believe that.


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 1, 2004)

Lol, well it was cool meeting ya. I hope you had a good trip back to NY. I'm bummed that Jake didn't shave your head or something while you guy's were drunk though.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 1, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Lol, well it was cool meeting ya. I hope you had a good trip back to NY. I'm bummed that Jake didn't shave your head or something while you guy's were drunk though.




Oh man, that would have sucked!!  I would not want to be bald.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 1, 2004)

So what! No finger Blasting ?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 1, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> So what! No finger Blasting ?




Not this time around.......Well, there was that one girl at the Dance club that I was dancing with......


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 1, 2004)

P-funk....I wish you nothing but good things.

You go and kick some ass in that competition. I for one am pulling for you


----------



## P-funk (Nov 1, 2004)

thanks man, appreciate it.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 1, 2004)

11/1/04

BW- 189

Back/bis

wide girp pull downs
Rest Interval= 45sec
plate#14/8x4

one arm DB rows
RI= 30sec
100/8x3

Machine Rows
RI= 60sec
200/8x3

cambered bar culs
RI= 60sec
85/12
85/10

dumbell hammer preacher curls (unilteral)
RI= no rest inbetween sets
20/15x2

cable curls
RI= 30sec
plate#8/12x3

superset
a) wrist curls-  65/15x3
b) reverse wrist curls- 30/15x3

oblique twist hanging knee raises (wings)
bw/12x3

weighted machine crunches
45z12/3

Comments:
Eight seemed to be the magic number for back today.  I felt pretty weak on the DB rows and the machine rows but I never really do them later in my workout.  Also, my rest intervals were short and I am still tired and adjusting to the time change from vegas.  I did more volume for biceps tahn I have done in a long time.  I did 7 working sets, which is up there considering I only did 10 working sets for back.  That is okay though, I have been doing such low volume for arms with almost no direct arm work for awhile now so the change was good.  Most people opt to put triceps after back but I would rather leave my pull muscles together, I feel better that way.  I was really moving, shortrest intervals.  Counting abs I did and double sets for the superset on wrist curls I did 29 sets in about 35min. so I was flying through it today.  Felt good, back is already sore and forearms are wicked pumped.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 1, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> ... while you guy's were drunk though.



it sounds like you did your part in keeping the NT spirit alive.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 1, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> it sounds like you did your part in keeping the NT spirit alive.




I don't know.....you'd have to ask everyone else.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 1, 2004)

Did you hit any clubs there?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 1, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Did you hit any clubs there?




On friday night we went to the RA in the Luxor.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 1, 2004)

Sounds like you had a blast in Vegas!  Best of luck with your new goals P.  As always, I'll be following your journal .


----------



## Jodi (Nov 1, 2004)

Hey there!  Nice seeing you again this year.  I think I'm still trying to recover from the weekend.  I'm exhausted LOL!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 2, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Hey there!  Nice seeing you again this year.  I think I'm still trying to recover from the weekend.  I'm exhausted LOL!




Nice seeing you again Jodi.  Yeah, it was fun.  I am still wrecked.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 2, 2004)

11/2/04

BW- 190

chest/tris

incline bench press
Rest Interval= 90sec
225/8
225/8
225/5

decline dumbell bench press
RI= 45sec
90/8
90/6
90/6

cable chest press
RI= 30sec
45/12x3

flat bench dumbell flyes
RI= 30sec
40/12x3

unilateral reverse grip cable tricep press down; cross body
RI= no rest inbetween sets
plate#5/12
plate#6/12
plate#6/10

single arm overhead dumbell tricep ext.
RI= no rest inbetween sets
25/10
25/8
25/8

situps (feet elevated)
bw/50x2

high chair knee raises ( pause at top and slow negative
bw/10x3

stretching

comments:
Sore as hell all over.  My back and bis are sore from yesterday and now my chest and tris are frired.  I can't even extend my elbow right now it is so sore.  It feels good though.  Another quick workout, moving through sets at a solid pace.  Will post meals later.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 2, 2004)

funk's foods

11/2

meal 1
6 oz chicken breast
8oz sweetpotato
steamed asparagus
1tbsp flax (straight no chaser)

meal 2
2 turkey burgers
12oz sweetpotato

meal 3 (post workout)
1.5 scoops Whey
1/2c oatmeal

meal 4
5 egg whites
3 whole eggs
1c oats

meal 5
1 can albacore tuna
mixed greens
3tbsp Newman's oil and Vinegar

meal 6
2 scoops whey
3tbsp. Natrual PB

meal 7
6oz chicken breast
grapefruit
10 fish caps

Water= 1.5 gallons

Started Loading creatine today (look out.....here comes the bloat)

totals
3376 cals
312 protein (40%)
240 carbs  (25%)
122 fats   (35%)


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 2, 2004)




----------



## P-funk (Nov 2, 2004)

what up NT?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 2, 2004)

not much ... just having Vegas withdrawl.  

How are things with you?  Have you recovered yet?  I found that last year I needed about 3 days to catch up from the lack of sleep and over indulgence of alcohol.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 2, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Oh man, that would have sucked!!  I would not want to be bald.



Yeah and the Curious George do is so adorable!    

Good luck with the new journal and goals Patrick.    

Ps.  Thank your friend (nudge, nudge, wink, wink, say no more!   ) for loaning you the Lionel CD to copy, just got done listening to it, it was great... off to the store now for more Kleenex. lol


----------



## P-funk (Nov 2, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Yeah and the Curious George do is so adorable!
> 
> Good luck with the new journal and goals Patrick.
> 
> Ps.  Thank your friend (nudge, nudge, wink, wink, say no more!   ) for loaning you the Lionel CD to copy, just got done listening to it, it was great... off to the store now for more Kleenex. lol




Curious George??  You are so dead!!!!  

No more Kleenex!!  I am about to start crying now too.  


Yeah NT, I am still paying for this weekend.  Been realy tired and beat.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 3, 2004)

Food for today, 11/3

no workout today; calories slightly lower since there was no post workout shake

meal 1
6oz london broil
1 grapefruit
8 fish caps

meal 2
6 egg whites
2 whole eggs
.5c oats
1tbsp natty pb

meal 3
6oz chicken breast
1c. brown rice
1tbsp flax

meal 4
2 turkey burgers
1.5c brown rice

meal 5
2.5 scoops Whey
1 apple
10 fish caps

meal 6
6oz chicken
mixed green salad
3tbsp Newman's Own oil and vinegar


totals
2963 cals
288g protein (41%)
183g carbs (23%)
113g fat (36%)

water= 1.5 gallons
day 2 of creatine loading


----------



## Jill (Nov 3, 2004)

What are those crepe thingies from Vegas called-they are stuffed with some kind of cheese, and you top em with fruit. Jodi said you ate a whole plate full. I had some and they are REAL good.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 3, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> What are those crepe thingies from Vegas called-they are stuffed with some kind of cheese, and you top em with fruit. Jodi said you ate a whole plate full. I had some and they are REAL good.



blintz.....they are the best!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 4, 2004)

Great W/O yesterday buddy!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 4, 2004)

Good morning


----------



## bulletproof1 (Nov 4, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good morning



awww thx...good morning to you too.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 4, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good morning




MEOW!!  



BP- Quite stealing my thunder.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 4, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> BP- Quite stealing my thunder.



Funky ... didn't have your morning coffee yet?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 4, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Funky ... didn't have your morning coffee yet?




I don't drink coffee.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 4, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I don't drink coffee.



I thought I was the only one.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 4, 2004)

11/4/04

Bw- 187 (WTF????  How did that happen?)

legs

Bike- 3min. warm up

squats  (ass to the grass.  narrow stance)
315/4
325/1x2

hack squat (weight does not include the hack sled)
270/20
310/20x2

seated leg curls (toes pointed!!)
200/10,10,8,8,6

leg extensions (4 count pause at the top and then slow negative)
125/12x2

seated calf raises
Drop set- 180/20, 135/20, 90x20, 45/20

45 degree calf raises (unilateral; no rest inbetween sets)
80/10
40/10x2

stretching

comments:
OH MY POOR HIPS!!  My hips are wrecked.  I had this strange charlie horse thing in my left IT band for the past three days, I don't know what the hell it is.  At this rate I may never get back to 400lb squats, but I will try.  I am going to startusing a squat routine that one of my buddies that is an x-powerlifter uses for hypertrophy while trying to maintain his squat strength.  He squats up in singles, as heavy as he can go and those are his warm up sets.  then he drops the weight and does reps of 10-20 for 3-4 sets.  It works for him so I may try it too.   I didn't time my rest intervals today because I decided to just go with the flow.  It took me 1 hr and 10min. to complete this workout, counting warm ups and stretching, if that is any indication of the pace I was moving at.  My left hip was really bugging me in the squats today but oh well.  The hack squats were brutal.  On the leg curls I pointed my toes to take the gastroc out of it and try and focus on just the hammies (see, whos says bodybuilders are stupid meatheads?  ).  The leg ext. with static contraction and slow negative was brutal.  Finished with calves and I am beat.  I can't walk now.  I will post meals later, after I am done eating,


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 4, 2004)

I honestly love the way you work out.

As far as hang cleans go, what is a good rep range and starting point for someone interested in doing them for athletics?

Thx Patrick


----------



## Vieope (Nov 4, 2004)

_I should have posted it here.  
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=810626&postcount=70
Btw, where is the rest of the pictures? I really like Vegas, it is Disney for adults. _


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 4, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> I honestly love the way you work out.
> 
> As far as hang cleans go, what is a good rep range and starting point for someone interested in doing them for athletics?
> 
> Thx Patrick



I know you aren't asking me, but I thought I would chime in.  I think a mixture of all rep ranges are best.  This way the force-velocity curve can be affected positively all throughout.  I would focus most on heavier weights (1-4 reps), but certainly include lower repititions lifted with compensatory acceleration in your training.  After all, explosive power is extremely important in football.  I also think you would benefit from lifting weights with the dynamic effort protocol.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 4, 2004)

V- thanks....lol

Duncan- Yeah, cowpimp is right on about a mixture of weight and reps.  Compensatory acceleration is what you really want to focus on if you main goal is explosivness on the field.  train to be explosiven in the weight room and improve your skills in real game like situations in practice.  A freind of mine is one of the strength coachs for Colorado University and they train like this.  One thing to think about when starting out is form form form.  I think the best way to work on form is light weight for low reps and high sets.  Here is why:

a) the weight is light so you can concentrate on your pull and getting under the bar.  Don't be afraid to exagerate your form when dropping under the bar.  Remeber, this is practice.

b) the low reps are good because I feel that when you are trying to learn something, if you do to high reps then you start to mess yourself up in the head.  Especially something like cleans were there is so much technique and so much stuff involved.  There is to much to think about and if you were to go with to many reps, bye rep number 6 you are saying...."okay...remeber to shrug....waite, were my elbows externally rotated?  Hang on, did I drive with my hips enough?  Was my back arched?  Don't forget to drive your hips...Fuck the bar, fuck the bar....".  See what I mean?  Do with reps of 3-4 and rest about 10-20sec, just enough time to re-group and think it over before you start the next set.  The weight is light so you can really so a lot of sets when working on form.  Don't be worried about that.

My recomedation, judging bye how you train now, would be to take a day that is a non-training day and work on all explosive stuff.  You can keep it away from your normal leg day if you want but I do have freinds that will do explosive stuff one day and strength the next with no problems or strength loss in their squat.  Anyway, make a day for explosivness.  Start with some explosive shrugs, then some sets of clean pulls, then some sets of cleans (emphasizing form).  then from there you can do other stuff to work on your explosivness like box jumps, hops..etc....


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 4, 2004)

With little fomal training in hang cleans, I'm nervous about what weights I should start with...I can do 205 for a triple in good form, but anything higher and I (as you pointed out) overanalyze the lift and have issues getting under it.  Should I lower the weight a respectable amount and progress from that point?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 4, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> With little fomal training in hang cleans, I'm nervous about what weights I should start with...I can do 205 for a triple in good form, but anything higher and I (as you pointed out) overanalyze the lift and have issues getting under it.  Should I lower the weight a respectable amount and progress from that point?




If you can do a triple of 205 that is good.  How fast are moving the bar?  What does your form look like? Are you more or less reverse curling it with a slight shrug? LOL....It is hard for me to say without seeing you do the lift.  I would start with the bar and really overegerate the form and the catch.  Then throw quarters on there, again overexagerate and then just work your way up until you really feel comfortable.  How hard are you working for that triple?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 4, 2004)

It doesn't tire me at all.  But if I go a little bit heavier I have trouble throwing the weight and getting under it.

I'm focusing my best to explode at the hips...I don't reverse curl it, I guess it'd be closer to a shrug   You're right, without being able to see it (even for myself) it's very difficult to describe or even evaluate it.  

I think I'll just drop the weigh to 180 or so and exaggerate the form.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 4, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> It doesn't tire me at all.  But if I go a little bit heavier I have trouble throwing the weight and getting under it.
> 
> I'm focusing my best to explode at the hips...I don't reverse curl it, I guess it'd be closer to a shrug   You're right, without being able to see it (even for myself) it's very difficult to describe or even evaluate it.
> 
> I think I'll just drop the weigh to 180 or so and exaggerate the form.




If you are having a tough time getting more than 205 chances are your form is failing because you are a strong guy.  I would say drop it down and realy work on getting under the bar.  Your pull is probably okay but your catch is proabably off in that you are not fast enough to drop into a front squat.  Qhat is your wrist flexability like?  That can be a problem in the catch as well.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 4, 2004)

I'd gauge my wrists as being decently flexible..

What weight should I use to practice form with?  I think you might be right about being quick enough to get into the squat...


----------



## bulletproof1 (Nov 4, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> BP- Quite stealing my thunder.



im sorry


----------



## P-funk (Nov 5, 2004)

Forgot to post yesterdays meals

11/4/04

M1
5oz london broil
8oz sweetpotato
5 fish caps

M2
2 turkey burgers
1.5c brown rice

M3 (post workout)
2.5 scoops whey
1/2c oats

M4
5 egg whites
3 whole eggs
3/4c oats
1 apple

M5
7oz orange roughy
1/2c brown rice
1 apple
1tbsp flax

M6
5oz chicken breast
mixed green salad
3tbsp Newman's oil and vinegar

totals
3552 cals
332g protein  40%
301g carbs    31%
106g fat      29%

water= just over 1 gallon
day 3 of creatin loading


----------



## P-funk (Nov 5, 2004)

> What weight should I use to practice form with? I think you might be right about being quick enough to get into the squat...



I would start easy with like 135 or 155 and just try and bang out about 12 or 15 sets of 4's with exagerated form.  If foot work is the problem then start doing some push jerks and snatch drops as they will aid you in you foot speed.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 5, 2004)

I love your diet P.  It is a model for the rest of us.  Don't think I could eat london broil and a big sweet potato at 5:00 am though .


----------



## P-funk (Nov 5, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> I love your diet P.  It is a model for the rest of us.  Don't think I could eat london broil and a big sweet potato at 5:00 am though .




LOL, really?  I can't think of anything I would rather eat than steak in the morning...lol


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 5, 2004)

How much fat do your turkey burgers have? (per burger)


----------



## Velvet (Nov 5, 2004)

Morning shmoopy!  Didn't realize you had a new journal doh!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 5, 2004)

Good morning Patrick


----------



## P-funk (Nov 5, 2004)

Morning Ladies  

Rock- 8g of fat per turkey burger


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 5, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> LOL, really?  I can't think of anything I would rather eat than steak in the morning...lol



Haha, that's what I like to hear!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 5, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Morning Ladies
> 
> Rock- 8g of fat per turkey burger


----------



## P-funk (Nov 5, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

>




I just bought some Turkey Brest fillets (white meat, tendon removed) and cooked them and I think I like them better than the burgers.  They only have 1g of fat per 4oz!  They taste awesome on the foreman too.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 5, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I just bought some Turkey Brest fillets (white meat, tendon removed) and cooked them and I think I like them better than the burgers.  They only have 1g of fat per 4oz!  They taste awesome on the foreman too.


Who sells those?  I picked some up the other day but I guess the tendons weren't removed. Soooo gross!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 5, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Who sells those?  I picked some up the other day but I guess the tendons weren't removed. Soooo gross!




Plainville farms.  This is the first time I saw them at the store so I treid them out because I was getting tired of chicken.  They taste awesom.  If they don't have them at the store anymore I am going to search for them on freshdirect.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 5, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Plainville farms.  This is the first time I saw them at the store so I treid them out because I was getting tired of chicken.  They taste awesom.  If they don't have them at the store anymore I am going to search for them on freshdirect.


Cool, I'll have to check that out. Thanks. And I HATE CHICKEN!!!!


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 5, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I just bought some Turkey Brest fillets (white meat, tendon removed) and cooked them and I think I like them better than the burgers.  They only have 1g of fat per 4oz!  They taste awesome on the foreman too.


Costco has turkey burgers with 130 calories, 3 grams of fat, and 1 gram of carbs.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 5, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Costco has turkey burgers with 130 calories, 3 grams of fat, and 1 gram of carbs.




96% lean burgers are gross.  To damn dry.  If I am eating meat like that I want fat.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 5, 2004)

11/5/04

Delts/traps

BW- 188

standing overhead barbell press
205/1x4  Rest interval= 60sec
135/10, 8, 6   Rest Interval= 30sec

cable lateral raises (unilateral)
RI= no rest inbetween sets
15/12, 10, 8, 6, 6

prone incline dumbell rear delt raises (with external rotation on the concentric)
RI= 30sec
25/10x3

reverse peck deck
RI= 30sec
180/12x2

Barbell Shrugs (wraps)
315/15x5

decline situps with dumbells held at side of head
bw + 25lb dumbells/20, 15, 12

hanging leg raises (straight legs; wings)
bw/10x3

Comments:
Felt great to get 205 overhead, standing up.  It went up easy on all four sets and with only 60sec rest.  I am slowly inching my way up to 225 standing overhead.  Then I droped weight, cut my rest interval in half and banged out reps.  On the rear delt flyes I used external rotation on the concentric to get more rear delt and the external rotators.  My rear delts were screaming after this.  For shrugs I decided to use some wraps (first time in about 5 months).  They felt good though.



Food


M1
5oz chicken breast
10oz sweetpotato
1tbsp flax
steamed asparagus

M2
2.5 scoops Whey
3tbsp Natty PB

M3
5 egg whites
3 whole eggs
3/4c oats
1 apple

M4 (post workout)
2.5 scoops whey
1/2c oats

M5
6oz turkey breast
10oz sweetpotato
10 fish caps
steamed green beans

M6
Myoplex RTD meal replacement shake

M7
6.5oz chicken
salad
3tbsp oil and vinegar


totals
3585 cals
341g protein   41%
250g carbs    24%
129g fat      35%


water= a little  over 2 gallons
1 cup black tea
1 diet soda
day 4 of creatine loading


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 5, 2004)

Breaking into the 200s on the military press is very impressive.  Congratulations.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 6, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 96% lean burgers are gross.  To damn dry.  If I am eating meat like that I want fat.


Amen to that.  ShopRite has 96% lean ground beef, and while I like eating it, they are extremely dry.  Without a certain amount of fat, beef just doesn't taste right.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 6, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Amen to that. ShopRite has 96% lean ground beef, and while I like eating it, they are extremely dry. Without a certain amount of fat, beef just doesn't taste right.


 I just bought some 96% lean ground beef yesterday. Gonna make stuffed peppers with it. If you add some salsa and a touch of extra virgin olive oil after you brown it (in this case I'm actually gonna add Newman's Own Tequila Lime salsa), and mix it all up, it's not dry and tastes darn yummy!

 Hi P. Don't think I've ever posted in your journal before (old OR new!)


----------



## P-funk (Nov 6, 2004)

Cow- thanks man.  In the 200s on the standing press is nothing new to me.  I have never been able to throw up 225 though.  So that is a good goal for me right now.

JD- I hate dry beef

GG- welcome to my life


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 6, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> GG- welcome to my life


 Pleasure to be here. hahaha!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 6, 2004)

11/6/04

BW- 187 (WTF??  I up my calories.  I loose weight.  I load creatine.  I loose weight.  I can't seem to win.  Maybe I nee dto up my calories even more.)


Back/Bis

Was (well sill am) in a really bad depressed mood so I decided to punish myself in the gym and go nuts.

Pull ups  (overhand grip)
Rest interval= 60sec
bw + 25/8, 6, 5 

close grip cable row
RI= 45sec
plate#15/10, 10, 7

Wide grip pull down
drop set
plate#12/8
plate#9/8
plate#6/12
plate#3/15

prone incline dumbell face pulls
RI= 30sec
45/12x3

seated alt. dumbell curls (supinating during concentric)
RI= 30sec
30/10x3

prone incline dumbell curls
RI= 30sec
20/10x3

reverse grip cambered bar preacher curls
RI= 30sec
30/15
45/12x2

cable curls
drop set
plate#9/12
plate#6/12
plate#4/12

superset
a) barbell wrist curls-  70/12x3
b) plate pinches- two 10lb plates in each hand/ failure x 3

reverse grip cable wrist curls
plate#6/15x3

stretching


comments:
My back is sore and my bi's are really pumped.  Worked fast, tried to kill myself.  soaked with sweat at the end.  the pull ups were hard, always are with an overhand grip.  When I was done this guy said "wow, impressive strength."  I shrugged it off thiking "whatever, this is bitch chump weight."  then his trainer said "yeah, what's more impressive is the rang of motion he is working through.  he goes all the way.  most people do half reps on pull ups but his ROM is insane."  Did some cable rows and other stuff.  Bi's were pumped but still tried to beat the shit out of them.  Practiced some posing at the end of the workout.  that is all.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 6, 2004)

> "yeah, what's more impressive is the rang of motion he is working through. he goes all the way. most people do half reps on pull ups but his ROM is insane."


 We can pat ya on the back all day long P-funk ... but their obversations of you in motion are real and shows your dedication is also real


----------



## Velvet (Nov 8, 2004)

Good morning


----------



## P-funk (Nov 8, 2004)

hello


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 8, 2004)

You're right! We're doing the same splits (different days, but same concept)! I feel cooler already! "I wanna be like Funk!" 

  Hahaha!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 8, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> You're right! We're doing the same splits (different days, but same concept)! I feel cooler already! "I wanna be like Funk!"
> 
> Hahaha!




hahaaha, so does Yanick...it says so above his avatar.


----------



## Jill (Nov 8, 2004)

Hey ya stranger!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 8, 2004)

Good morning.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 8, 2004)

Good evening.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 8, 2004)

Hello Jill, Brit, Max


----------



## P-funk (Nov 8, 2004)

11/8/04

BW- 190

chest/tris

bench press
Rest interval= 60sec.
245/10, 7, 4

dips
RI= 60sec
bw + 90/10, 8, 6

incline dumbell flyes
RI= 30sec
45/15, 12, 10

cabered bar skull crushers
RI= 30sec
85/10, 8, 5

rope pressdowns
RI= 30sec
3 count hold at extension followe bye slow negative
plate#8/10x3

hanging knee raises with oblique twist (wings)
bw/16, 12, 10

decline situps
bw/12x3

weighted machine crunches
55/10x3

High cahir knee raises
bw/12x3

comments:
good workout.  was really moving.  sometimes i wonder how strong i could be if i actually rested long enough.  oh well, i like it this way better, it puts me in better overal conditioning.  Sometimes I get upset that I am not stronger but then I look at how fast I work so I guess I can't complian.  The creatine is startgin to take its effect as I am way more bloated, pumped an dswollen today.  I took 5ml of red line before my workout. It was a small packet that I got at the olympia.  I was feeling tired so I decided to use it.  I have tried the stuff once before.  I have never used it for a prolonged period of time, like on a diet or something (just once in awhile, here and there.).  My question is has anyone used this product while dieting and can you give me any kind of feeback?  Last year I used just a caffeine/green tea extract during my diet but I was thinking about trying the red line out for a period of about 6 weeks, leading up to my next competition.  Can anyone give me an feedback on this, positive or negative?


And on a side not, I ripped another pair of box shorts in half bending over.....DAMN IT!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 8, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> bench press
> Rest interval= 60sec.
> 245/10, 7, 4


That's what I'm talking about.  Real bench power.  60 sec intervals are tough!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 8, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> That's what I'm talking about.  Real bench power.  60 sec intervals are tough!




Not as tough as 30sec rest intervals.


----------



## Yanick (Nov 8, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> hahaaha, so does Yanick...it says so above his avatar.



Yes i do, and people can call me a kiss ass or whatever.  But once someone sees you actually lifting and tries to keep up with you they will understand where that desire comes from. I've been thinkin that since you were 145 and we started liftin together, you wouldn't dwarf me on the weight but your intensity has always been sick and you results reflect exactly that.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 8, 2004)

Yanick said:
			
		

> Yes i do, and people can call me a kiss ass or whatever.  But once someone sees you actually lifting and tries to keep up with you they will understand where that desire comes from. I've been thinkin that since you were 145 and we started liftin together, you wouldn't dwarf me on the weight but your intensity has always been sick and you results reflect exactly that.




I tried to hang, and almost puked all over golds.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 8, 2004)

Here's an update from one of your patrons.  I've been doing 10 rep forms on my hang cleans (one set), starting at a low weight for 10 reps.  I increase the weight in perfect form 2.5-5 pounds a week and maintain the reppage.

The method seems to be working.  Thanks for all your assistance.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 8, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> Here's an update from one of your patrons.  I've been doing 10 rep forms on my hang cleans (one set), starting at a low weight for 10 reps.  I increase the weight in perfect form 2.5-5 pounds a week and maintain the reppage.
> 
> The method seems to be working.  Thanks for all your assistance.



anytime bro.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 8, 2004)

11/8   FOOD!!!


5g creatine

M1
5 whites
3 whole
3/4c oats
1 apple

M2
2c brown rice
2 turkey burgers


5ML Red line- pre workout

M3 (post workout)
2.5 scoops whey
1/2c oats
5g creatine

M4
6oz chicken
salad
3tbsp oil and vinegar

M5
10oz sweetpotato
7oz chicken
1tbsp flax

M6
2.5 scoops whey
3tbps natty pb
1 apple

totals
3533 cals
318g protein    38%
298g carbs        31%
115g fat        31%


other
1 green tea
1 diet soda


----------



## P-funk (Nov 8, 2004)

Yanick said:
			
		

> Yes i do, and people can call me a kiss ass or whatever.  But once someone sees you actually lifting and tries to keep up with you they will understand where that desire comes from. I've been thinkin that since you were 145 and we started liftin together, you wouldn't dwarf me on the weight but your intensity has always been sick and you results reflect exactly that.




hey fucker I was never 145!!  I was 150!!  

Yeah, whatever Yan, you have hung before......even if I had to drag you around.


Premier did well also.  He has a real beefy squat, that is for sure!!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 9, 2004)

morning


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 9, 2004)

Hey there funkytown... Good mornin' to ya...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 9, 2004)

Hey P - I tried the Redline.   I got a great energy boost for about a week or two.   I took it before just about every workout (about 5 ml) until one day I got the shakes like crazy.   I stopped taking it that day.   I liked it for a while though.     I'm not sure why I got the shakes but I felt all light headed and my hands where were shaking like a leaf.   Good luck with it...


----------



## P-funk (Nov 9, 2004)

morning ladies.

YM- thanks for the feeback.  Basically what you are teling me is that you are a wuss and can't handle your drungs.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Nov 9, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Hello Jill, Brit, Max



i guess im just a fixture on the wall


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 9, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> morning ladies.
> 
> YM- thanks for the feeback.  Basically what you are teling me is that you are a wuss and can't handle your drungs.



   No - what I said was - You need to "Load up" on Redline (kinda like creatine) before your first workout.   Drink the whole bottle    Roughly 100 ml.    You'll definately feel good


----------



## P-funk (Nov 9, 2004)

Hello BP......good morning to ya.


YM- I know what you were saying.  thanks.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 9, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Hello BP......good morning to ya.
> 
> 
> YM- I know what you were saying.  thanks.



I hope you know I was kidding when I said take 100 mls      Don't take more than 10 mls per serving      (Sarcasm is tough via threads)


----------



## P-funk (Nov 9, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I hope you know I was kidding when I said take 100 mls      Don't take more than 10 mls per serving      (Sarcasm is tough via threads)




I know.  I probably wont exceed 7ml per workout.

But, lol......I did drink one whole bottle on the way to gold's gym in the cab.  Jake sat there and laughed at me as I sweat bullets.  Constatly egging me on..."c'mon, you aren't done yet.  drink the whole thing."  I think the s.o.b. was trying to kill me.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 9, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I know.  I probably wont exceed 7ml per workout.
> 
> But, lol......I did drink one whole bottle on the way to gold's gym in the cab.  Jake sat there and laughed at me as I sweat bullets.  Constatly egging me on..."c'mon, you aren't done yet.  drink the whole thing."  I think the s.o.b. was trying to kill me.



  
Nice friend ???


----------



## P-funk (Nov 9, 2004)

11//04

bw- 189

legs!!

bike- 3min warm up

front squats (bb'er style; arms crossed)
Rest Interval= 60sec
225/6x3

SLDL
RI= 60sec
275/10, 8, 6

single legged leg press  (weight does not include the wieght of the sled)
RI= no rest inbetween legs.....back to back sets
270/12, 10, 8

superset
RI= no rest between exercises....back to back until all sets are completed
a) leg ext.-  plate#8/12x3
b) leg curls-  100/12x3

45 degree calf raises
300/12x6


stretching


comments:
I should have just called this workout "how to do legs in 15min.".  At the end of the super set I laid down on the ground, shivering in cold sweats, and then blacked out.  I really pushed myself today.  Everyone in the gym was looking at me....lol.


I got a really nice compliment from a freind.  I was working out and she was training a client.  At the end of my workout I was sitting there eating my oats and whey and she came over and said "My client asked me, "how does he get like that?  steroids?."  I said, No, he is just more dedicated than everyone else.  Everday he just lives it, that is all he does."  I think that is a better compliment than having someone tell me I am big or that I look ripped or anything like that.  It is better to me to have someone compliment my work ethic than my physique.


On a side note, I really wish I could train with DuncanDonuts.  Even though he lifts heavier than I do I think we would be a good match in the intensity and pace catergory of the workout.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 9, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> ...I got a really nice compliment from a freind. I was working out and she was training a client. At the end of my workout I was sitting there eating my oats and whey and she came over and said "My client asked me, "how does he get like that? steroids?." I said, No, he is just more dedicated than everyone else. Everday he just lives it, that is all he does." I think that is a better compliment than having someone tell me I am big or that I look ripped or anything like that. It is better to me to have someone compliment my work ethic than my physique...


 That IS a great compliment.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 9, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I got a really nice compliment from a freind.  I was working out and she was training a client.  At the end of my workout I was sitting there eating my oats and whey and she came over and said "My client asked me, "how does he get like that?  steroids?."  I said, No, he is just more dedicated than everyone else.  Everday he just lives it, that is all he does."  I think that is a better compliment than having someone tell me I am big or that I look ripped or anything like that.  It is better to me to have someone compliment my work ethic than my physique.



I agree with you.  I'd prefer someone comment on the ethic rather than the physique.  For you, you can get both, but for us tiny guys, we can only hope someone says something about our work ethic.

I think you were/are well deserved of that compliment.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 9, 2004)

tanks guys


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I should have just called this workout "how to do legs in 15min.".  At the end of the super set I laid down on the ground, shivering in cold sweats, and then blacked out.  I really pushed myself today.  Everyone in the gym was looking at me....lol.


LOL, that's crazy man! So why aren't you doing HIT right now?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 9, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> LOL, that's crazy man! So why aren't you doing HIT right now?




LOL, becasue I am not.  Right after my contest I was doing total body workouts, more like HIT.  Then I did some power training, then ballistic training (plympic lifting) and now I am doing more bodybuiler type training.  I like to cycle things around and not stick to one approach.  Also, I like so many things about so many different approachs that I try and figure out how to incorporate them all into my different training splits.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> LOL, becasue I am not.


LOL   Great answer!! No, I get you. I'm just starting it and I was wondering if there was a reason you weren't doing it though you said you like it so much. But what you said makes perfect sense! Hope I get some input from you in my new journal


----------



## P-funk (Nov 9, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> LOL   Great answer!! No, I get you. I'm just starting it and I was wondering if there was a reason you weren't doing it though you said you like it so much. But what you said makes perfect sense! Hope I get some input from you in my new journal




yeah, I mean, I like a lot of things about it.  When I write my programs I try and take things I enjoy about different training styles and come up with something that is good for me.  I like to keep my options open and not be locked into one thing.  People at the gym are like "why don't you train westside style?"  and I say "why don't you train patrick stye?"


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yeah, I mean, I like a lot of things about it.  When I write my programs I try and take things I enjoy about different training styles and come up with something that is good for me.  I like to keep my options open and not be locked into one thing.  People at the gym are like "why don't you train westside style?"  and I say "why don't you train patrick stye?"


I'd love to have you train me sometime and train me "Patrick style", but with all the gay guys hitting on me at the gym, I'd be afraid to black out after leg day and lay on the floor shivering. LOL


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 9, 2004)

Because Patrick style would kick most people's asses


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 9, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I'd love to have you train me sometime and train me "Patrick style"...


 Hell, i wanna get trained patrick-style too. I can hang. I'm sure of it. Maybe not in weight (hahahaha my PB's are laughable to you all, I'm sure), but in intensity.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 9, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hell, i wanna get trained patrick-style too. I can hang. I'm sure of it. Maybe not in weight (hahahaha my PB's are laughable to you all, I'm sure), but in intensity.




I don't know......It gets pretty crazy at times.  Especially if you get in my way when we are training together.  Usualy I move to fast and the guy that trains with me will have to let me do two consecutive sets before he does his next set.  He hasn't trained with me in a few weeks becasue as of late I have really gone mad and turned things up.  I think it has to do with my new depression........i get down and then I get nuts in the gym.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 9, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I don't know......It gets pretty crazy at times. Especially if you get in my way when we are training together. Usualy I move to fast and the guy that trains with me will have to let me do two consecutive sets before he does his next set. He hasn't trained with me in a few weeks becasue as of late I have really gone mad and turned things up. I think it has to do with my new depression........i get down and then I get nuts in the gym.


 Depression and set-hogging aside, I still say I can hang. You don't know me. I can*. 

 *I may live to eat those words, but I'll stand by them until proven wrong.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 9, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Depression and set-hogging aside, I still say I can hang. You don't know me. I can*.
> 
> *I may live to eat those words, but I'll stand by them until proven wrong.




hahahahhahahahahahhahahahah.................okay, whenever you are ready.  But, I suggest you start upping your cardio to 7 times a day because your endurance better be really up to train with me.  When I say 30sec rest......that means 30sec, as heavy as you can go.  NO FUCKING STALLING!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 9, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> hahahahhahahahahahhahahahah.................okay, whenever you are ready. But, I suggest you start upping your cardio to 7 times a day because your endurance better be really up to train with me. When I say 30sec rest......that means 30sec, as heavy as you can go. NO FUCKING STALLING!!


  he's laughing at me, ladies and gentlemen. Fuel for my fire. No biggie.

  I swear if I'm ever in new york I'm looking you up and you're working out with me. hahaha!

 (And yes, I'll stop whoring up your journal now, sorry!  )


----------



## P-funk (Nov 9, 2004)

> I swear if I'm ever in new york I'm looking you up and you're working out with me. hahaha!




I am not working out with you...........YOU WILL BE WORKING OUT WITH ME.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 9, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I am not working out with you...........YOU WILL BE WORKING OUT WITH ME.


 That's what I meant.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 9, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> That's what I meant.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 9, 2004)




----------



## P-funk (Nov 9, 2004)

11/9/04

Food

5g creatine

Meal 1
5 whites
3 whole
3/4c oats
apple


meal 2
2c brown rice
2 turkey burgers

meal 3 (post workout)
2.5 scoops whey
1c oats
5g creatine

meal 4
6oz chicken breast
15oz sweetpotato
1tbsp flax
asparagus

meal 5
6oz chicken breat
1/2c oats
2tbsp natty pb

meal 6
2.5 scoops whey
10 fish caps

meal 7
8oz turkey breast
1/4c raw cashews
mixed greens

totals
4375 cals
428g protein    42%
374g carbs      31%
120g fat         27%


other:
1 diet soda
1 black tea
multi vitamin
b complex
water= 1.5 gallon


----------



## PreMier (Nov 9, 2004)

Soda.. wtf?  

Nice calorie intake.  Are you going to eat that many cals now?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 9, 2004)

what is wrong with diet soda?  it has no cals

I will try to eat this many calories the best I can for the rest of this month.  then i will probably terminate my bulking in dec.  It is hard ot eat this much because I have to pretty much be home all day but I am going to keep it up.  plus after that leg workout this morning i have some crazy hunger today.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 9, 2004)

Soda is just gross...  All fizzy and shit.

Do you just eat, then add the calories, or do you plan the meals in advance?  And cant you take a meal or 2 to your work, adn eat between clients?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 9, 2004)

I plan my meals out.  I look at my fitday journal from past days and I know how much I need in each meal and then I just match that.  I take meals with me to the gym all the time.  Or, I drink a shake if I have to train 4 or more in a row.   I am always prepared like that.  The main problem is taht 7 meals, with this many calories, and eating becomes my full time job.  Plus it is expensive as hell to eat like this.  But I will try and keep the calories up becasue I know how much it means to you.  

Diet soda is a great thing.  Although diet snapple might be better.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 9, 2004)

I LOVE my Diet Vanilla Coke!  

Don't let Jodie here this.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 9, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 11/9/04
> 
> Food
> 
> ...




Is this one trip with the Granny cart?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 9, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I LOVE my Diet Vanilla Coke!
> 
> Don't let Jodie here this.




hehe...I wont tell if you don't  

Nice pics......lookin' muscular.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 9, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Is this one trip with the Granny cart?




lmao!!!!  busted!!!  Lets keep the granny cart thing between those of us that were in vegas....lol


----------



## PreMier (Nov 9, 2004)




----------



## JLB001 (Nov 9, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I LOVE my Diet Vanilla Coke!
> 
> Don't let Jodie here this.




   I can wait a few more days.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 9, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> hehe...I wont tell if you don't
> 
> Nice pics......lookin' muscular.


Thanks


----------



## Jodi (Nov 9, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I can wait a few more days.


 

I know you can


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 9, 2004)

Damn, between the single leg press and endless supersets, I would be shaking.  Now that is a level of physical conditioning most bodybuilders will never reach.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Damn, between the single leg press and endless supersets, I would be shaking.  Now that is a level of physical conditioning most bodybuilders will never reach.




yeah, that is the thing.  I feel like most bodybuilders waste all their potential to be in great "overal shape".  they train one way and for one thing (looks) all the time.  I mean, why have all that hypertrophy if you don't have the CNS connection to use all of your strength (train for strength sometimes).  Who cares how good you look if you get out of breathe walking a flight of stairs?  (train cadiovascularly).  I am training for the long haul, not just to compete.  I want to be in shape overal, strong, fast, good endurance, big and have a decently low BF%.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 10, 2004)

Question Patrick. I totally agree about the need for both strength and cardiovascular endurance.  But why not use weight training for strength and cardio work for endurance, rather then combining the two in weight wo's?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Question Patrick. I totally agree about the need for both strength and cardiovascular endurance.  But why not use weight training for strength and cardio work for endurance, rather then combining the two in weight wo's?




lol, why waste more time......


No honestly.  I do cardio when I am dieting.  but when I am not, a 45min workout followed by cardio is going to expend to much energy, causing me to gain nothing.  I loose weight pretty quickly.  Also, doing high amounts of cardio are going to lead to the conversion of some type II fibers to type I fibers and mess with the CNS channeling of motor units a bit, hindering strength gains.  And cadio eats up leg mass.

AND IT IS BORING!!


Are those good answers?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 10, 2004)

Those are great answers .


----------



## Velvet (Nov 10, 2004)

Over 4000 cals     Wait, I probably eat that and then some on a cheat day 


Morning


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Over 4000 cals     Wait, I probably eat that and then some on a cheat day
> 
> 
> Morning




yeah, but if it is over 4000 cals of clean food.  just think how much i eat on my cheat days.  

morning


----------



## Velvet (Nov 10, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yeah, but if it is over 4000 cals of clean food.  just think how much i eat on my cheat days.
> 
> morning



 ya, I bet you could do some real damage if ya tried


----------



## Jill (Nov 10, 2004)

I brought a case of diet cherry coke back from Vegas Im not a huge pop fan either.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2004)

why from vegas?  you can't get that is canada?  how did you get that on the plane?  wasn't it heavy with your luggage.  i love diet cherry coke.


----------



## Jill (Nov 10, 2004)

We dont have it here-I kept it in my carry on, and crossed my fingers that they wouldnt search me. USA also has diet mountain dew-we dont have that here either. My suitcase was too full with the fourty-some boxes of sf jello I bought-we dont have good flavors here either.

What kind of protein do you use? Did you try any samples from the expo?* PEEPS DO NOT USE THE CHOC PROTEIN IN THE TINY WHITE PACK FROM THE EXPO. IT TASTES GOOD BUT MADE ME SICK LATER.* I think it was the aspertame


----------



## Velvet (Nov 10, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> We dont have it here-I kept it in my carry on, and crossed my fingers that they wouldnt search me. USA also has diet mountain dew-we dont have that here either. My suitcase was too full with the fourty-some boxes of sf jello I bought-we dont have good flavors here either.
> 
> What kind of protein do you use? Did you try any samples from the expo?* PEEPS DO NOT USE THE CHOC PROTEIN IN THE TINY WHITE PACK FROM THE EXPO. IT TASTES GOOD BUT MADE ME SICK LATER.* I think it was the aspertame



Canada sucks for diet products...but that's the ONLY thing it sucks for..ahem


----------



## bulletproof1 (Nov 10, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Im not a huge pop fan either.



pop?    damn yankee terms


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 10, 2004)

yeah Jill ... it's soda


----------



## bulletproof1 (Nov 10, 2004)

not in the south. down here its just "coke." it dont matter if you're drinking sprite, dew, pepsi, etc...if its carbonated its "coke." go to a restaurant and order "coke", there aint no tellin what you're gonna get.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 10, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> not in the south. down here its just "coke." it dont matter if you're drinking sprite, dew, pepsi, etc...if its carbonated its "coke." go to a restaurant and order "coke", there aint no tellin what you're gonna get.



 ... that's pretty funny.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Nov 10, 2004)

completely true...ask any southerner


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

Morning handsome.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Morning handsome.




mor ..............  ............. opps, forgot, no stealing P's thunder in his journal.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> mor ..............  ............. opps, forgot, no stealing P's thunder in his journal.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2004)

morning brit.

I say pop all the time bu I am from cleveland.  In the norther part of the midwest everyone says pop.  When I moved to the east coast, to boston, I tried to order pop and no on eknew what I was talking about until one of my freinds explained that it is soda.  lol

Jill- I use optimum nutrition protein.  if i drink an MRP I use myplox or prolab.  I don't have anything from the expo.  I went two days and the bag I got on day one I gave to one of my freinds and the bag I got on day two I gave to another one of my freinds.  I gave everything away.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 10, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> ...I use optimum nutrition protein.  if i drink an MRP I use myplox or prolab...


 ON rocks - After trying a bunch of different proteins, I have stuck with ON vanilla ice cream flavor. Tried the ANY whey when i was trying to make "protein ice cream" (failed miserably with no ice cream machine - should add one to my Christmas wishlist, in case Santa changes his mind), and just used it in my yogurt. 

 Myoplex Lite is my MRP of choice (though i rarely use them now and have a huge box of individual packets in my apt taking up space!)

 What flavor(s) would you recommend from prolab?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2004)

ON is awesome.  My favortie tasting is EAS percission protein.  it is just to expensive for me....$32 for 2.5lbs!!  I go through it to fast when I can buy ON at the same price for 5lbs.

for prolab the lean mass matrix cinnamon oatmeal takes the cake.  the stuff is excellent!  especially when blended with natural pb and some frozen strawberries.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 10, 2004)

P ... do you get EAS stuff in plastic containers?  I have only found them in packets and it's really expensive, but I love the EAS Myoplex stuff.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 10, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> ON is awesome. My favortie tasting is EAS percission protein. it is just to expensive for me....$32 for 2.5lbs!! I go through it to fast when I can buy ON at the same price for 5lbs.
> 
> for prolab the lean mass matrix cinnamon oatmeal takes the cake. the stuff is excellent! especially when blended with natural pb and some frozen strawberries.


 That's right!!!! Prolab makes the cinnamon oatmeal one! I had that once at a friend's gym. Thought to buy it, then forgot. Post-it note has been posted. Will buy some.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 10, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yeah, that is the thing.  I feel like most bodybuilders waste all their potential to be in great "overal shape".  they train one way and for one thing (looks) all the time.  I mean, why have all that hypertrophy if you don't have the CNS connection to use all of your strength (train for strength sometimes).  Who cares how good you look if you get out of breathe walking a flight of stairs?  (train cadiovascularly).  I am training for the long haul, not just to compete.  I want to be in shape overal, strong, fast, good endurance, big and have a decently low BF%.



I have always agreed with this philosophy.  Certainly, mass has always been at least part of the reason for my weight training.  Other reasons include strength, health, and enjoyment.  That is why I'm trying Westside for a few cycles.  I believe that I will go with HST next.  I miss full body routines.  I haven't done one in a while, and I think they are really great for overall conditioning.  They test your stamina like no other.  I also do cardio, but I do slack on it sometimes.  However, I can see why you don't do cardio.   You have some very solid reasons for it.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2004)

NT- I usually buy the Ready to Drink MRP from eas (myoplex).  it is expensive but I only drink one or two a week.  other than that I just rely on whey or whole foods.

GG- there are two kinds Lean mass matrix (red and black box)and natrually lean mass matrix (blue and black box).  The difference is that the naturually lean mass matrix has half the calories and half the protein as the lean mass matrix.  Go with the natually lean one for your body type  as it contains like 20-22g of protein per packet.  throw some fat in there (it is low in fat) like flax, natty pb or some nuts and you have a meal.

CP- thanks for stopping buy and dropping your input.  you are a smart guy and will make a great exercise physiologist someday.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 10, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> GG- there are two kinds Lean mass matrix (red and black box)and natrually lean mass matrix (blue and black box). The difference is that the naturually lean mass matrix has half the calories and half the protein as the lean mass matrix. Go with the natually lean one for your body type as it contains like 20-22g of protein per packet. throw some fat in there (it is low in fat) like flax, natty pb or some nuts and you have a meal.


 Thanks for the tip, P!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 10, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> for prolab the lean mass matrix cinnamon oatmeal takes the cake.  the stuff is excellent!  especially when blended with natural pb and some frozen strawberries.



I think they gave out samples of that last year in Vegas ... it was awesome.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2004)

11/10


EATS

non-training day....cals lower (no post workout meal)

5g creatine

M1
5 whites
3 whole
3/4c oats
apple

M2
7oz chicken
1/3c cashews
6oz sweetpotato

M3
2 turkey burgers
2c brown rice

M4
Myplox RTD meal replacement
12 fish caps
apple

M5
10zo chicken
1/3c cashews
mixed greens

M6
2 scoops whey
1/2c oats
3 tbsp natty pb


totals
3696 cals
329g protein    38%
304g carbs      29%
126g fat         33%


other
water= 1 gallon
1 diet soda
1 black tea
1 glass of sugar free citracell


Someone asked me how big my arms are.  I never measure them (or anything because I really don't care) but this morning I woke up and grabed the tape measure for shits and measured them.  They are 17".  Still not 20" (*sigh*) but that is 1/4" more than last year!!


----------



## Jill (Nov 10, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 1/3c cashews


Ummmm nuts


----------



## P-funk (Nov 11, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Ummmm nuts




I am not even going to touch taht one.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 11, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I am not even going to touch taht one.


 i thought you already did.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 11, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> i thought you already did.




busted!!!


----------



## Jill (Nov 11, 2004)




----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 11, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> pop?  damn yankee terms


  SO TRUE!


Mornin' Pfunk


----------



## P-funk (Nov 11, 2004)

mornin' luke


jill.....why the head shake baby?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 11, 2004)

box  ........ put some muscle on  ........ stick figure 

 ... now my feeling are all hurt.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 11, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> box  ........ put some muscle on  ........ stick figure
> 
> ... now my feeling are all hurt.




what a pussy...


----------



## P-funk (Nov 11, 2004)

11/11/04

BW- 191

Worked out with my old training partner today so didn't time rest intervals.  We just did the you go I go thing.


Standing overhead barbell press (stirct form; knees locked; each rep starting from the top of my chest to lockout)
205/1
215/1
220/1   PB!!!!  
135/15, 8, 5

upright barbell rows
135/8x3

bent over dumbell rear delt raises (external rotation on concentric and a pause and hold at contraction)
20/15, 12, 10, 8

dumbell lateral raises (bilateral; standing)
25/8x3

shrugs (no wraps)
275/15
295/10x3

decline situps (with olympic bar across chest)
bw + 145/8x3

rope cable kneeling cable crunches
stack/20x3

russian twists
bw + 25/12 to each side x 3

comments:
SO close to 2 plates on standing overhead presses.  I was really happy with todays workout.  It felt great to hit 220.  I didn't think is was going to go up because when I go to about eye level I kind of got stuck for a second.  But my training partener jsut kept yelling "c'mon, lock it out, lock it out"  and then I did!!  It felt awesome.  I can't waite to hit 2 plates.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 11, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 11/11/04
> 
> BW- 191
> 
> ...




NICE


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 11, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> what a pussy...



 not the p word 

now dems fighting wurds   bring it!


----------



## Yanick (Nov 11, 2004)

I don't have time to call (pretty busy at work), are we on for tomorrw?  Cause i gotta know if i should pack a little extra food.  Call me or post in here i should be able to get on here before bed.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 11, 2004)

Yan- I can't do it now.  One of my freinds from boston is coming in to hang out so i will be out chillin' with him i guess.  Sorry.  Next week?  how was the party?


NT- you are dead.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 11, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> NT- you are dead.



funny, I feel kind of dead ... nothing a little swinging-from-the-chandalier-sex won't help


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 11, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> NT- you are dead.



and the choices are:
1) literally?  
2) figuratively :  

_hint - if he's responding to you, it will rule out *one* of the choices.    _

Good luck


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 11, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> NT- you are dead.



queue in the music ........... 

the question you have to ask yourself is .......... are *you* prepared to die? 

fade music to silence ... fade to black.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 11, 2004)

NT- calm down in here.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 11, 2004)

Nice PR man.  Thats insane.  The rear delt work we did with DB's in Vegas, whats the name for them?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 11, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Nice PR man.  Thats insane.  The rear delt work we did with DB's in Vegas, whats the name for them?




oh, prone incline dumbell face pulls.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 11, 2004)

Thanks.


----------



## Yanick (Nov 11, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Yan- I can't do it now.  One of my freinds from boston is coming in to hang out so i will be out chillin' with him i guess.  Sorry.  Next week?  how was the party?




Oh okay, thats cool.  Guess we'll do it next week *throws chicken back in freezer*. The party was great, i got wicked drunk and almost picked up some 40+ year old lady on the street, capped the night off with some pot smokin and went home fairly early (3am) to do hang cleans to push presses in the am (it was surprisingly a great workout).


----------



## P-funk (Nov 11, 2004)

11/11

Food

5g creatine

meal 1
4 whites
4 whole
3/4c oats
1 apple

meal 2
1 can albacore tuna
2tbsp Mayo
8oz sweetpotato

meal 3 (pre-workout)
Nitro Tech RTD meal reaplacement shake (the only thing my freind has in his apt....lol)

meal 4 (post workout)
2.5 scoops whey
1c oats
5g creatine

meal 5
2 turkey burgers
2c brown rice

meal 6
10oz london broil
mixed greens

meal 7
2 scoops whey
1c oats
3tbsp natty pb


totals
4162 cals
410g protein    42%
337g carbs      30%
132g fat          28%


----------



## P-funk (Nov 11, 2004)

Yanick said:
			
		

> Oh okay, thats cool.  Guess we'll do it next week *throws chicken back in freezer*. The party was great, i got wicked drunk and almost picked up some 40+ year old lady on the street, capped the night off with some pot smokin and went home fairly early (3am) to do hang cleans to push presses in the am (it was surprisingly a great workout).




Yan, yeah sorry.  Luckily he is not staying with me.  He is staying with one of his other friends but wants to see if I will come hang out for an hour or two with them.  He knows I don't drink anymore so an hour or two is about all I am god for anyway. (LOL).   Next week should be cool.  Sounds like you had fun a that party you animal.


----------



## Jill (Nov 12, 2004)

Do *YOU* think 2, 3, or 4 egg yolks are ok boss??? Cause Ive been eating like 2-3 a day, and am still loosing fat


----------



## Velvet (Nov 12, 2004)

morning Funky   Nice PB...sounds like a good partner.  How come you guys don't train together every w/o?   I miss my partner


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 12, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Yan, yeah sorry.  Luckily he is not staying with me.  He is staying with one of his other friends but wants to see if I will come hang out for an hour or two with them.  He knows I don't drink anymore so an hour or two is about all I am god for anyway. (LOL).   Next week should be cool.  Sounds like you had fun a that party you animal.




BRIT.....Where's those Vegas pics?????


Oh...good morning Patrick.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 12, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> BRIT.....Where's those Vegas pics?????



I was just about to say the same thing ... 
I think he meant to say "... I don't drink anymore, except in Vegas ..."


----------



## P-funk (Nov 12, 2004)

Jill- I don't see a problem with it so long as you figure it into your daily calories.  Jodi just said she likes to keep her sat. fat lower and get her fat from other sources.  I don't mind the yolks as a fat source for me (but I also need a lot more cals per meal compared to your guys).

Velvet- we train together a lot when our schedules permit.  however, since i am doing more of a bodybuilder split this month he wont really train with me, except leg day, because he is not a bb'er.  We train together a lot when we I do olympic lifting, power lifting or ballistic training becasue those are the things he is more into.  We usually train together all the time but for the past 2 months he was busy during our lifting time, coaching high school soccer.

Brit. and NT- LOL, that was the third time all year I drank.  Waking up the morning afeter maybe me remeber why I stopped in the first place.....YUK!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 12, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> BRIT.....Where's those Vegas pics?????



There are some up in my gallery.
I need to post some more.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 12, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> There are some up in my gallery.
> I need to post some more.



just don't post the nudes...those are for your eyes only.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 12, 2004)

Good morning hot stuff.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 12, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> just don't post the nudes...those are for your eyes only.



As if... I am not good at sharing!!!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 12, 2004)

11/12/04

BW- 190

back/bi's

WG pull ups
Rest interval= 60sec.
BW/10, 10, 8

wide neutral grip cable row
RI= 30sec.
plate#10/10x4

close grip pull down
RI= 30sec.
plate312/10, 8, 6

seated machine row
RI= 30sec.
190/10x2

reverse grip olympic bar curls
RI= 30sec
65/12x3

standing dumbell curls (bilateral)
RI= 30sec.
35/8x3

dumbell pullover
RI= 30sec
100/12x3

hypers
bw + 90/8x3

comment:
nothing to say really.  worked out hard and fast.  sweat a lot and got my heart rate up there.  i think the extra cals and creatine are working as people are coming up to me and telling me that I look like I am growing bigger everday.  I feel a lot fuller. (bulking is tough; really f*cks with my head.)


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 12, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> (bulking is tough; really f*cks with my head.)



that is why I don't choose to do bulk.   I'm ok with slowly putting on the muscle.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 12, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> that is why I don't choose to do bulk.   I'm ok with slowly putting on the muscle.




yeah, I am not okay with it.  I'd rather do what it takes to get me to where I want to be.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 12, 2004)

understood ... you have a much different agenda than I.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 12, 2004)

Damn, a lot of 30 second rest intervals that workout.  I bet it went by real fast.


----------



## Jill (Nov 12, 2004)

Thanks for the eggie info boss


----------



## P-funk (Nov 12, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Damn, a lot of 30 second rest intervals that workout.  I bet it went by real fast.




it did.  but my body is a machine after doing this for so long.  i can burry people during training sessions.....even if they are cardio bunnies.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 12, 2004)

I cant imagine you getting bigger.. your fuckin huge as is!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 12, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I cant imagine you getting bigger.. your fuckin huge as is!




oh, it is happening.  once i loaded creatine i blew up like a house.  I can't fit into clothes and walking is starting to hurt my shins again.  just gotta make it to dec.1 to diet down a bit.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 12, 2004)

Your out of control.  

I LMFAO at the "Niggar Family"   Are they really going to show that on comedy central?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 12, 2004)

they already did!!!

LOL, my buddy sent it to me.   when chappel (SP?)  entered the room i shit my pants!!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 12, 2004)

Im just deliverin' milk to my favorite family!  My Niggars!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 12, 2004)

Damn, I just about choked on my chicken!!!   
Great clip Patrick, had to forward that one.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 12, 2004)

what the hell that was a great clip

Chappel...."you'll probaby get the best table a nigga has ever gotten at this resturaunt."  and then he and his date start laughing hysterically!!!

hahahaha


----------



## P-funk (Nov 12, 2004)

11/12/04

food

5g creatine

Meal 1
2c brown rice
2 turkey burgers

Meal 2 (pre-workout)
myoplex shake

meal 3 (post workout)
2.5 scoops whey
1c oats
5g creatine

meal 4
5 whites
3 whole
1c oats
a apple

meal 5
1 can albacore tuna
salad
1tbsp flax
15oz sweetpotato

meal 5
2.5 scoops whey
1/2c oats
3tbsp natty pb

meal 6
6oz chicken
salad
3tbsp oil and vinegar


totals
4103 cals
364g protein     38%
371g carbs       33%
124g fat          29%


----------



## PreMier (Nov 12, 2004)

How long before you workout do you drink the mrp?  And whats a good thing to snack on during the day(between meals)?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 12, 2004)

about 15-30min.  it never bothers me to eat before my workouts either


cookies are good.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 12, 2004)

no seriously.  when I bulk and I want a snack but not a full meal I usaully eat cashews or almonds.  great way to add calories in.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 12, 2004)

Maybe I will con my sister into making me some oatmeal raisin cookies..


----------



## P-funk (Nov 12, 2004)

there ya go


I really don't snack though.  If I am hungry I just eat another meal....lol


----------



## BritChick (Nov 12, 2004)

Can see I'm gonna need to send both of you some of Herb's Monster Cookies.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 12, 2004)

Yea, I pre-pack all my meals though, and there's not much I can do about it.  I like cashews.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 12, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Can see I'm gonna need to send both of you some of Herb's Monster Cookies.



What is that?  Are they home made?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 12, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, I pre-pack all my meals though, and there's not much I can do about it.  I like cashews.




oh, I see....yeah, cashews are the shit.  last year, when I was bulking, I would eat about 4000cals of clean food then as much mixed nuts, raisens and dried pinapple I could get in.  Was up to about 5500 cals a day.  That put on size real fast....lol


----------



## BritChick (Nov 12, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> What is that?  Are they home made?



They are to die for. Protein cookies, about 800 - 1000 cals per cookie.... mmmmmmm sooooo gooood!!!  All natural ingredients.  They are the size of a small plate, though I think he's making mini ones now too.  Tons of different flavours too.  I'll send ya some, IF I can get them in the mail before I scoff them down myself.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 12, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> oh, I see....yeah, cashews are the shit.  last year, when I was bulking, I would eat about 4000cals of clean food then as much mixed nuts, raisens and dried pinapple I could get in.  Was up to about 5500 cals a day.  That put on size real fast....lol



Mmmmm nuts! lol I could probably eating about 5500 cals of nuts alone in one sitting.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 12, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Mmmmm nuts! lol I could probably eating about 5500 cals of nuts alone in one sitting.




you can eat my nuts.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 12, 2004)




----------



## BritChick (Nov 12, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you can eat my nuts.



Are they high in fat?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 12, 2004)

no, they are high in protein.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 12, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> no, they are high in protein.



Ha ha, heard THAT before!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 12, 2004)

the shaft is higher in fat........fat chode.....hahaahha


----------



## BritChick (Nov 12, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> the shaft is higher in fat........fat chode.....hahaahha



Wow, you have a way with words Patrick that's for sure.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 12, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Wow, you have a way with words Patrick that's for sure.




some would say I am like a poet!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 14, 2004)

11/13/04

BW- 191

Chest/tri's

this was yesterdays workout.  I didn't have much time because I was at the bev francis eastern states bodybuilding championship all morning and had to go back for the night show.  there were no spotters at the gym so all the reps on the presses were stopped at a conservative number, i just shortened up the rest intervals.


incline Db press
RI= 60sec
100, 8, 6, 4

decline bench press
RI= 30sec
225/5, 4, 3, 3

peck deck flyes
RI= 30sec
205/12, 10, 8

v-bar pressdowns
RI= 30sec
stack/15, 12, 10

one arm overhead DB tricep ext.
RI= no rest inbetween arms
25/12, 10, 8


Comments:
Workout sucked.  Was busy helping out my client that I trained for the figure portion of the show I mentioned above, so missed meals, on my feet since 6am etc...Anyway, it was awesome.  This was her second show ever, her first show was just 3 weeks ago (a natural contest were she placed third).  This was the real show that she was shooting for.  She was in the med. high class (she is 5'5").   It was defenitly the hardetst class out of the three figure classes (short, med, tall).  She placed fourth.  She looked really great and I was very proud of her.


----------



## Monolith (Nov 14, 2004)

Nice weights, P. 

Hey, this is comin late... but i just talked to PM on AIM last night, sounds like you two had a helluva workout in Vegas, eh?  PM said you were one HUGE mofo!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 14, 2004)

Good morning Patrick.   
Awesome news on your figure competitor.   Got any pics?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 14, 2004)

Mono- thanks....lol, I wish I were huge.

Brit- I don't have pictures.  She does.  If she feels like posting them she will, but I don't know how much she comes to the board here.  She is really busy with work.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 15, 2004)

Good morning, Funkytown.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 15, 2004)

Gm Gg


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 15, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Gm Gg


 Wow. Are you saving your vowels for a rainy day? that was a kinda stingy "good morning!" hahahahaha!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 15, 2004)

hahahaahaah


GOOD MORNING GOAL GETTER........HOW THE FUCK ARE YA??


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 15, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> hahahaahaah
> 
> 
> GOOD MORNING GOAL GETTER........HOW THE FUCK ARE YA??


 I'M FUCKIN' GREAT!

 Well-rested.

 Fed.

 Happy to be alive.

 How the fuck are YOU?


----------



## bulletproof1 (Nov 15, 2004)

what the fucks the problem in here. you people need to calm the fuck down.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I'M FUCKIN' GREAT!
> 
> Well-rested.
> 
> ...




I am pretty fucking good.

not as well rested as I like ot fuckin' be but fuck it.  ya know?

just listening to Men at Fucking Work (land down under) and dancing around my apt. in my fucking boxer shorts and singing.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 15, 2004)

There is too much fucking in this journal. 

 (boxers? dancing? hmmm....  )


----------



## P-funk (Nov 15, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> what the fucks the problem in here. you people need to calm the fuck down.




hey superman.....suck my fuckin' dick.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> There is too much fucking in this journal.
> 
> (boxers? dancing? hmmm....  )




yeah....boxers and dancing......does that make you want to F.......oops...not going to go there.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 15, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yeah....boxers and dancing......does that make you want to F.......oops...not going to go there.


   

 There isn't a smiley laughing hard enough to depict how much I'm laughing right now.

 Smileys are fucking gay.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Nov 15, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> hey superman.....suck my fuckin' dick.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 15, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

>




Don't cry superman.  I still love ya.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 15, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> hey superman.....suck my fuckin' dick.


 Oh, dear!


----------



## bulletproof1 (Nov 15, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> hey superman.....suck my fuckin' dick.



ya know, it dont matter if your pitchin or battin, ones just as queer as the other.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Oh, dear!



lol....I could think of anything better to fuckin' say.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 15, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> ya know, it dont matter if your pitchin or battin, ones just as queer as the other.




lol....harsh.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 15, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> lol....I could think of anything better to fuckin' say.


 I couldn't fuckin' think of anything better to say, no. hahaha! 

 Such animosity toward your fuckin' brothas.

 That's fucked up.

 Then again, it's fuckin' hilarious.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 15, 2004)

lol...whatever.....black sweatpants.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 15, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> lol...whatever.....black sweatpants.


 hahahahhahhaahhahhaahahhahahahahahaha!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 15, 2004)

Good fucking morning funkyfuck


----------



## bulletproof1 (Nov 15, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good fucking morning funkyfuck



damn velvet that sounds sexy when you say it.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 15, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> damn velvet that sounds sexy when you say it.


  mornin BP


----------



## P-funk (Nov 15, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good fucking morning funkyfuck




oh what's that.....you fucking want some too?  get the fuck over here.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Nov 15, 2004)

aggressive little bastard aint he?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 15, 2004)

oh wow....Cnydi Lauper on the radio......

The phone rings in the middle of the night
My fathers yells whatch gonna do with your life
Oh dady did you know you're still number one
but girls they wanna have fun........

P-funk dances and shakes his ass and sings out loud so the neighbors bang on the walls.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 15, 2004)

Who pee'd in your oats this morning hon?


----------



## Velvet (Nov 15, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> oh wow....Cnydi Lauper on the radio......
> 
> The phone rings in the middle of the night
> My fathers yells whatch gonna do with your life
> ...



I WANT PICS OF THAT!!!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 15, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Who pee'd in your oats this morning hon?




GG


----------



## P-funk (Nov 15, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I WANT PICS OF THAT!!!




sorry, can't take pics of myself.  it is to hard to point the camera and dance.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 15, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> GG


 And I ate asparagus.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 15, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I WANT PICS OF THAT!!!


 that makes two of us vel. hahahahaha!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> And I ate asparagus.




so that's what that smell is.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 15, 2004)

Good morning you little bastard   
I was just popping by to say hello but now I feel it's my duty to say how fucking appalled I am with all this mother fucking profanity... and from some of the lovely IM girlies too, what the fuck is the world coming to?!   
This is just a load of bollocks!!!   
Anyway have a great day Patrick, hope you have a good one and don't have to deal with too many fucking wankers at the gym.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 15, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good morning you little bastard
> I was just popping by to say hello but now I feel it's my duty to say how fucking appalled I am with all this mother fucking profanity... and from some of the lovely IM girlies too, what the fuck is the world coming to?!
> This is just a load of bollocks!!!
> Anyway have a great day Patrick, hope you have a good one and don't have to deal with too many fucking wankers at the gym.




I fucking love you.....even when you are a bitch.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 15, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I fucking love you.....even when you are a bitch.



You mean sometimes I am not a bitch?!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 15, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good morning you little bastard
> I was just popping by to say hello but now I feel it's my duty to say how fucking appalled I am with all this mother fucking profanity... and from some of the lovely IM girlies too, what the fuck is the world coming to?!
> This is just a load of bollocks!!!
> Anyway have a great day Patrick, hope you have a good one and don't have to deal with too many fucking wankers at the gym.


 Dammit. I NEED to incorporate "bollocks" and "wanker" into my vocabulary. Seriously.  GREAT fuckin' words.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 15, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> You mean sometimes I am not a bitch?!




no, sometimes you are a cunt.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 15, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> P-funk dances and shakes his ass and sings out loud so the neighbors bang on the walls.



 ... we don't need pics of this


----------



## P-funk (Nov 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Dammit. I NEED to incorporate "bollocks" and "wanker" into my vocabulary. Seriously.  GREAT fuckin' words.




bollock and wanker are great words.  Others that are great that she uses are:

little bugger
you little ham
fucking L


lmao


----------



## P-funk (Nov 15, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> ... we don't need pics of this




damn it NT, stop stealing my thunder.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 15, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> no, sometimes you are a cunt.


 Ladies and gentlemen, it is 10:41 AM, Eastern Standard Time, and we have already reached rock bottom. hahahhahahaha

 P-funk has dropped the c-bomb. 

 HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 15, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> damn it NT, stop stealing my thunder.



oh  ok ... bring onthe Pfunk dancing pics


----------



## P-funk (Nov 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Ladies and gentlemen, it is 10:41 AM, Eastern Standard Time, and we have already reached rock bottom. hahahhahahaha
> 
> P-funk has dropped the c-bomb.
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!




       



ROCK BOTTOM!!!!!!

   

You called it!!


ROFLMFAO...........C-BOMB!!!!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 15, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> oh  ok ... bring onthe Pfunk dancing pics




thank you


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 15, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> ROCK BOTTOM!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  was it that funny? or are you laughing AT me? hahaha!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 15, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> no, sometimes you are a cunt.



I was wondering if I could get you to call me a cunt, you are awesome you took the bait! You just made my day, I love you too!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> was it that funny? or are you laughing AT me? hahaha!




yes I am laughing at you.  that was funny.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 15, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I was wondering if I could get you to call me a cunt, you are awesome you took the bait! You just made my day, I love you too!




It was so hard to do.  I wanted to call you a cunt in public so bad.  My palms were sweating as I typed each letter, C-U-N-T.  God, I am so excited that it finally happened.  Would I be out of place if I said.....A load has been lifted?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 15, 2004)

What kind of load?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 15, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> It was so hard to do. I wanted to call you a cunt in public so bad. My palms were sweating as I typed each letter, C-U-N-T. God, I am so excited that it finally happened. Would I be out of place if I said.....A load has been lifted?


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA 

 you said " ... load..." 

 HAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 15, 2004)

ROFL GG you dirty minded girl.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 15, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> ROFL GG you dirty minded girl.




you have no fucking idea!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 15, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> ROFL GG you dirty minded girl.


 The only kind of girl I can be!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 15, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you have no fucking idea!


 Neither do you! hahahaha!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Neither do you! hahahaha!




I have a pretty good idea though.....hehehehe


----------



## bulletproof1 (Nov 15, 2004)

damn this thread is making me half stiff


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 15, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I have a pretty good idea though.....hehehehe


 I guess I blew my cover. "GG the good girl" is all an act. I've been caught. hahahha


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 15, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> damn this thread is making me half stiff


----------



## P-funk (Nov 15, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> damn this thread is making me half stiff




yeah, it is getting hot in here.  I need a cold shower.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 15, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yeah, it is getting hot in here.  I need a cold shower.



Not shower fantasies again!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 15, 2004)

11/15/04

BW- 193 (yeah premier...who is the fat fuck now....biatch)

legs

5min. warm up on bike

squats  (ATG)
RI- between 60-90sec
275/1
315/1
335/1
345/1
RI- 60sec
275/10
245/10
225/10

SLDL  (no wraps)
RI- 60sec
225/15, 12, 10

seated leg curls (RI= 60sec.)
170/15, 12, 10, 8

unilateral leg extension
RI= no rest inbetween legs
95/12, 10, 8, 8

seated calf raises
135/20x5

stretching

comments:
felt okay.  decided to press singles as my warm up for squats, before i dropped weight and did reps.  it felt pretty good.  the sldls were hard with that rest interval, high reps and no wraps.  other than that a pretty good workout.  weight is going up which is nice, 2 more weeks of bulking.  will post diet later.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 15, 2004)

OH, and one more thing......


" I come from a land down under
Where beer does flow and men chunder
Can't you hear, can't you hear the thunder?
You better run, you better take cover"


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 15, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> OH, and one more thing......
> 
> 
> " I come from a land down under
> ...


 When a man chunders, what exactly is he doing? Can women chunder as well? Or is that something only men can do? Is it something that's learned, or is it a bodily function?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 15, 2004)

lol, it isn't in the webster dictionary.  Maybe it is an australian term.  I have a client that grew up there.  I will ask her about it when I see her.

On a side note, I like to chunder.  I do it about three times a day.  It feels wonderful.  Wont you chunder with me?  Or for me?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 15, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> lol, it isn't in the webster dictionary. Maybe it is an australian term. I have a client that grew up there. I will ask her about it when I see her.
> 
> On a side note, I like to chunder. I do it about three times a day. It feels wonderful. Wont you chunder with me? Or for me?


 Apparently, to chunder is to vomit. Which makes sense where the beer does flow, to some extent. hahhahahaha!

 So I hope you get that chundering issue taken care of. No one, except pregnant women and drunk people should be chundering 3 times in one day. Hahahahahahaah!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 15, 2004)

Im the fat fuck... 196.  I ate 5 avacados this weekend lol


----------



## P-funk (Nov 15, 2004)

GG- that is great.  I don;t want to chunder 3 times a day and no longer want to chunder with you.

Premier- have you ever rubbed baby oil on your belly when you bulked up and fat?......i haven't.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 15, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Premier- have you ever rubbed baby oil on your belly when you bulked up and fat?......i haven't.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 15, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

>




shut up.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 15, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> shut up.



You just want me to curse some more in your journal, I know your game... FUCKER!!!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 15, 2004)

please don't swear at me.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 15, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> please don't swear at me.



Why the fuck not?!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 15, 2004)

you are making me upset....please.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 15, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you are making me upset....please.



Silly little wanker, you are talking a load of twat again!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 15, 2004)

please.....I am upset.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 15, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Silly little wanker, you are talking a load of twat again!


 Oh, my god!  She said, 'twat.'


----------



## BritChick (Nov 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Oh, my god!  She said, 'twat.'



Gosh... it's not a bad word is it?!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 15, 2004)

she is out of control


----------



## PreMier (Nov 15, 2004)

Nope, never rubbed baby oil on me.  Why, does it make me look thinner? `


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 15, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Im the fat fuck... 196.  I ate 5 avacados this weekend lol


YOUR fat? I'm 220!!!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 15, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> she is out of control


----------



## PreMier (Nov 15, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> YOUR fat? I'm 220!!!



Your 4" taller than me


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 15, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Your 4" taller than me


_Something_ is 4" bigger on me


----------



## P-funk (Nov 15, 2004)

11/15

FOOD

*BURP*
5g creatine

M1
5 hwites
3 whole
3/4coats
1 apple

M2
6oz chicken breast
1tbsp flax
15oz sweetpotato
steamed asparugs (damn my piss smells now)

M3 (pre-workout shake)
2 scoops whey
3/4c oats
2tbsp natty PB

M4 (post workout)
2.5 scoops whey
3/4c oats
5g creatine


M5
2c brown rice
2 turkey burgers

M6
6oz chicken breast
salad
3tbsp Newmans Oil and Vinegar
10oz sweetpotato

M7
2 scoops whey
3/4c oats
3tbsp natty pb


totals
4709 cals
380g protein    35%
456g carbs      35%
143g fats        30%

Other:
1 diet soda
multi vitamin
b-complex
water= 1.5 gallons


Comments:
2 more weeks of bulking,.......eating as much as I can....lol!!


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 15, 2004)

> totals
> 4709 cals
> 380g protein    35%
> 456g carbs      35%
> 143g fats        30%



This, ladies and gentlemen, is how one gets big.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 16, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> This, ladies and gentlemen, is how one gets big.




LMAO, trying to at least!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 16, 2004)

gm pf! hahaahaha!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 16, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> gm pf! hahaahaha!




hahahahhahahhah....stingy?

GM GG


----------



## P-funk (Nov 16, 2004)

I was just going to your journal to do the same thing.....hahahhaa


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 16, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I was just going to your journal to do the same thing.....hahahhaa


 I win.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 16, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I win.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 16, 2004)

GO BLUE!!

  I only know a few OSU fans (you and Jersey) and few others at work.

Do you have a prediction ???


----------



## Velvet (Nov 16, 2004)

gm ff


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 16, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> gm ff


 FF? Fat fuck? hahaha!

 (j/k funkytown...  )


----------



## Velvet (Nov 16, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> FF? Fat fuck? hahaha!
> 
> (j/k funkytown...  )




BWAHAHAHA, k, thanks for that, I now know how sore my abs are   Problem is, didn't do abs yesterday...it's from them pullups no doubt 

*funkyfuck* I would NEVER call anyone fat..specially here


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 16, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> BWAHAHAHA, k, thanks for that, I now know how sore my abs are   Problem is, didn't do abs yesterday...it's from them pullups no doubt
> 
> *funkyfuck* I would NEVER call anyone fat..specially here


 oh he was calling himself that earlier. that's why i made the immediate association. hahahaha! I wouldn't ever do it on purpose! hahahaha! Oh man. LMAO.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 16, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> GO BLUE!!
> 
> I only know a few OSU fans (you and Jersey) and few others at work.
> 
> Do you have a prediction ???



HHAHAHAH

Like you need to predict anything.  Here is my prediciton royal asswhipping


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 16, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> HHAHAHAH
> 
> Like you need to predict anything.  Here is my prediciton royal asswhipping




    What he said ^


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

Good morning.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Nov 16, 2004)

fuck you.....can i say that even though this isnt my journal?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 16, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> fuck you.....can i say that even though this isnt my journal?


 Ah fuck. This fuckin' shit again?


----------



## bulletproof1 (Nov 16, 2004)

this journal is a great place to come and unload stress.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 16, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> this journal is a great place to come and unload stress.


 I agree. 

 heh heh... you said "unload" hahahaha


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> this journal is a great place to come and unload stress.



It's the dogs bollocks! (For those of you that don't know this is a good thing!  )


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 16, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> It's the dogs bollocks! (For those of you that don't know this is a good thing!  )


 So are bollocks like balls?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> So are bollocks like balls?



Yes and for some reason dogs bollocks are VERY good!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 16, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Yes and for some reason dogs bollocks are VERY good!


 Kinda like in the US, being "the shit" is a good thing.  People are weird. hahaha!


----------



## bulletproof1 (Nov 16, 2004)

i need to start a journal so i can be called a funkyfuck too.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Kinda like in the US, being "the shit" is a good thing.  People are weird. hahaha!



Very!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 16, 2004)

Jeez there is a lot of activity in here today.

Morning to all.


YM- fuck michigan

Velvet- lmao, I was thinking fat fuck too!!! hahahahaha

BP- yes, you can unload stress in my journal anytime
GG- yes I said unload again

Britchick- I love your bollocks.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 16, 2004)

11/16/04

BW- 193


shoulders


seated DB overhead press
RI= 60sec.
75/7,8,4

reverse peck deck
RI= 30sec
195/10x2
165/10x2
120/12x2

cable lateral raises (bilateral)
RI= 30sec
plate#3/10,10,10,8,8,8

between legs rope front raises
RI= 30sec
plate#6/12x2

barbell shrugs (wraps)
365/10x2

hanging knee raises with oblique twist
bw/16,14,10

decline crunches
bw/12x5

unilateral cross bench dumbell RG wrist curls
15/15,15,10,8

barbell wrist curls
50/15
60/10x4


comments:
I don't know why I do dumbell presses?  This was the first time doing them in over a month and everytime I do them my left shoulder ends up hurting.  Oh well.  The rest of the workout was fast.  My manager, who used to compete in bodybuilding, was like "Damn man, you look like you have gotten bigger this month!!  You look huge!!"  I was like "yeah, I am bulking up.  I'll diet for a few weeks starting in dec."  he was started pinching me around and says "holy shit, you have like no fat on you still, except for a pinch on your stomach and that is it."  then one of the other guys says "yeah, "p" is still lean.  he is a total freak."  I was like  "That pinch on my stomach is the place were I hold my fat.  There and my face.  It depresses the shit out of me that my face gets fat so easily."  My manager was like "Who cares, do what you gotta do, you are putting on some good size right now.  you quads are scary."   it was cool to get some honest opinions.  Sometimes bulking up can make you really depressed so having someone tell you what they think is nice.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 11/16/04
> 
> BW- 193
> 
> ...



Hey Patrick, got some awesome reviews there, you gotta like that!!! Freak.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 16, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey Patrick, got some awesome reviews there, you gotta like that!!! Freak.




I wish you were the one pinching me.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I wish you were the one pinching me.



Hey there's always the AC for that!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 16, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey there's always the AC for that!



BOLLOCKS!

I can't waite that long


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> BOLLOCKS!
> 
> I can't waite that long



LOL Christmas?!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 16, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> LOL Christmas?!




ho ho ho


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

You calling me a ho?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 16, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> You calling me a ho?




maybe


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

Yeesh, I don't know    first you say I am easy then you call me a ho... you always say the sweetest things which is why I love you sooooo much!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

Oh and let's not forget c***!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 16, 2004)

hehehe......DON'T MAKE ME SAY IT!!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 16, 2004)

She really cunt make you say it, dude.  Don't let her intimidate you!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 16, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> She really cunt make you say it, dude.  Don't let her intimidate you!


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA... oh man. I am easily amused.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 16, 2004)

lol.....Max, making a random appearance.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> hehehe......DON'T MAKE ME SAY IT!!



Pleeeeeeeease   I'm on my knees (don't touch that one!)


----------



## P-funk (Nov 16, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Pleeeeeeeease   I'm on my knees (don't touch that one!)




On your knees.  Right where you belong.

You little.........


*CUNT*


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> On your knees.  Right where you belong.
> 
> You little.........
> 
> ...



ROFL    mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm give it to me baby.   

This is so wrong! lol


----------



## P-funk (Nov 16, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> ROFL    mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm give it to me baby.
> 
> This is so wrong! lol



whatever, you love it.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 16, 2004)

Doesn't "Cunt" mean something different to Brits?  Or at least it's not as bad?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> whatever, you love it.



Of course I do... it's wrong!!!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Doesn't "Cunt" mean something different to Brits?  Or at least it's not as bad?



Oh no, a cunt is a cunt!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 16, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Oh no, a cunt is a cunt!




that is good to know.  I wouldn't want you to think I was calling you something nice.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> that is good to know.  I wouldn't want you to think I was calling you something nice.



Pfft... not a chance!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

Hey Patrick whatever filth you were trying to send me didn't work, just the message?!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 16, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey Patrick whatever filth you were trying to send me didn't work, just the message?!




damn it!!  LOL.....it didn't work for anyone else either.  My dad sent it to me.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> damn it!!  LOL.....it didn't work for anyone else either.  My dad sent it to me.



 Bless him.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 16, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Bless him.




yeah, lol, you think I am crude!!  You should hear him and then you should hear us together.  My mom gets so disgusted and leaves the room.  he loves to drop the c-bomb.  LMAO.  We will be sitting there with my mom and he is like "Me and the boys are going to the strip club."  and then I'll be like "Yeah, I am fucking a hooker tonight in this house!!"  and she will be like "you guys are real pigs you know that."  and then we will look at eachother and just start laughing our asses off.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yeah, lol, you think I am crude!!  You should hear him and then you should hear us together.  My mom gets so disgusted and leaves the room.  he loves to drop the c-bomb.  LMAO.  We will be sitting there with my mom and he is like "Me and the boys are going to the strip club."  and then I'll be like "Yeah, I am fucking a hooker tonight in this house!!"  and she will be like "you guys are real pigs you know that."  and then we will look at eachother and just start laughing our asses off.



Damn I wanna meet your parents... hmmm, maybe if I make 'that' call to your mum now she'll invite me over?!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 16, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Damn I wanna meet your parents... hmmm, maybe if I make 'that' call to your mum now she'll invite me over?!




my parents are ridiculously fun.  when i was in college they would take my freinds and i all out to and we would get drunk (my folks love to drink and laugh).  if we go to a bar with live music my dad will get drunk and be dancing and before you know it he is on stage singing with the band (like father like son).  If you made that drunken call to my mom from vegas she would not have been surprised at all.  I could here it now:

midnight on the west coast and 3AM on the east (mom sleeping).  Britchick calls from my cell phone drunk:

BC- HI
MOM- who the hell is this
BC- this is kerry.  I am having your sons baby and we are getting married right here in vegas
MOM- Oh realy? (then in a sarcastic tone) That is great, best of luck to you.  Why don't you put the little fucker on the phone for a sec.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 16, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> ... if we go to a bar with live music my dad will get drunk and be dancing and before you know it he is on stage singing with the band (like father like son).



How do you go from having a party family to drinking only three times a year?   Your dad sounds like a hoot.  I enjoy people who like to have a good time when they go out.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> my parents are ridiculously fun.  when i was in college they would take my freinds and i all out to and we would get drunk (my folks love to drink and laugh).  if we go to a bar with live music my dad will get drunk and be dancing and before you know it he is on stage singing with the band (like father like son).  If you made that drunken call to my mom from vegas she would not have been surprised at all.  I could here it now:
> 
> midnight on the west coast and 3AM on the east (mom sleeping).  Britchick calls from my cell phone drunk:
> 
> ...



  I think she would warm to me if only she heard me snort.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 16, 2004)

I wish someone would have let me know earlier that all it took for Kerry to start showing up in your journal, was some insults!  And here I was, trying to play nice this whole time!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> I wish someone would have let me know earlier that all it took for Kerry to start showing up in your journal, was some insults!  And here I was, trying to play nice this whole time!



Okay, I'm coming to visit, be prepared to get nasty!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 16, 2004)

11/16

FOOD

5g creatine

M1
6oz chicken breast
15oz sweetpotato
1tbsp flax
steamed asparagus

M2
2c brown rice
2 turkey burgers

M3 (post workout)
2.5 scoops whey
1c oats
5g creatine

M4
5 whites
3whole
3/4c oats
1 apple

M5
6oz turkey breast
2c brown rice
2tbsp natty pb
steamed brussel sprouts

M6
1 apple
2 scoops whey
10 fish caps

M7
2 scoops whey
1/2c oats
3 tbsp natty pb


totals
4659 cals
383g protein
464g carbs
130g fat

comments:
Don't know how much longer I can go eating like this.  can't waite until I am done in two weeks.  I am so bloated and it takes so long to finish one of these damn meals....lol


----------



## P-funk (Nov 16, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> How do you go from having a party family to drinking only three times a year?   Your dad sounds like a hoot.  I enjoy people who like to have a good time when they go out.




Well, it is simple.  My parents like to drink and have a good time.  They get drunk a few times a month, and my dad will have a drink with dinner a few nights a week and that is it.  I come from a long line of alcoholics and when I saw myself heading down that path I knew that it was time to get my act together.  I gave up drinking for health reasons and now I find that I haven't realy drank in so long that I just don't like it at all.  I don't need to ingest personality and a sense of humor.  I already have those things.  


Brit- your snort is one of a kind mom (or should I say mum) would have loved it.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 16, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> comments:
> My manager, who used to compete in bodybuilding, was like "Damn man, you look like you have gotten bigger this month!!  You look huge!!"  I was like "yeah, I am bulking up.  I'll diet for a few weeks starting in dec."  he was started pinching me around and says "holy shit, you have like no fat on you still, except for a pinch on your stomach and that is it."  then one of the other guys says "yeah, "p" is still lean.  he is a total freak."  I was like  "That pinch on my stomach is the place were I hold my fat.  There and my face.  It depresses the shit out of me that my face gets fat so easily."  My manager was like "Who cares, do what you gotta do, you are putting on some good size right now.  you quads are scary."   it was cool to get some honest opinions.  Sometimes bulking up can make you really depressed so having someone tell you what they think is nice.



Told ya so!  
And bulking should be fun... I thought that you wanted to be a fat fuck, like Shane Hammond?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 16, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Told ya so!
> And bulking should be fun... I thought that you wanted to be a fat fuck, like Shane Hammond?



bulking is fun when you eat a lot of shit calories.  eating close to 5000 clean calories is no fun.  i am at the point where i am just shitting out whole sweetpotatoes.

the only way i could justify being as fat as shanne hammon is if i were as strong as shanne hammon.  and lets face it.  that is just not going to happen.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 16, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> bulking is fun when you eat a lot of shit calories.  eating close to 5000 clean calories is no fun.  i am at the point where i am just shitting out whole sweetpotatoes.



Yea, your right.. thats why I eat 6cups of broccoli a day


----------



## P-funk (Nov 16, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, your right.. thats why I eat 6cups of broccoli a day




just drink sugar free citrucel.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 16, 2004)

Why dont you 'Mr. Brick Layer' 

I like my broccoli.. it compliments my dry chicken nicely.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 16, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> 'Mr. Brick Layer'


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 16, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> bulking is fun when you eat a lot of shit calories.  eating close to 5000 clean calories is no fun.  i am at the point where i am just shitting out whole sweetpotatoes.



Haha!  I can totally identify with that.  I poop 3 times a day now, easy.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 17, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Haha!  I can totally identify with that.  I poop 3 times a day now, easy.




that's all?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## P-funk (Nov 17, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

>



why are you hiding in my toilet?  Get out of there!!!  You don't have to sleep in there.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 17, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, your right.. thats why I eat 6cups of broccoli a day


    Nothing like broccoli farts....


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 17, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> why are you hiding in my toilet?  Get out of there!!!  You don't have to sleep in there.


 Hahahahaha. That's not me, that's your poop! It's got a life of its own!

 I'd sleep somewhere more comfortable than _that_ I hope! hahahaahaha!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 17, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hahahahaha. That's not me, that's your poop! It's got a life of its own!
> 
> I'd sleep somewhere more comfortable than _that_ I hope! hahahaahaha!




Were you sleep will depend entirly on how you behave.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 17, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Were you sleep will depend entirly on how you behave.


 *Grammar 101:*

_were_ - Second person singular and plural and first and third person plural past indicative of _be.

_Example: "Where *were *you last night?"

_where_ - At or in what place.

 Example: *"Where *were you last night?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 17, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> *Grammar 101:*
> 
> _were_ - Second person singular and plural and first and third person plural past indicative of _be.
> 
> ...



oops....I forgot the "h"

 


For that reply you will sleep on the floor.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 17, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> oops....I forgot the "h"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 not.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 17, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> not.




I'm just kidding baby.  I swear.  When I yell it is only because I love you.  I wont do it again, I promise.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 17, 2004)

Chicken, yams and asparagus for breaky Funkster?  Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww, now THAT's dedication to the sport


----------



## P-funk (Nov 17, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Chicken, yams and asparagus for breaky Funkster?  Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww, now THAT's dedication to the sport




I only eat that when I don't feel like cooking eggs and oats.



Okay, be back in 5.  Gotta run down the street and throw my laundry in the drier.  I hate doing laundry in NYC.  I never sit at the laundra mat....lol.  My clothes are such shit I just know no one will steal them.


On a side note I saw one of the coolest homeless guys ever this AM.  I was walking down the street and he was sitting there smoking a cigarette with a cardboard sign that said  "Family was killed by a group of Nijas.  Need money for Kung Fu lessons"  LMAO....How can you not give that guy some $$ with a sign like that.  He rivals the other guy I saw wearing a cardboard sign around his neck that said "Tell be off for a Dollar".  basically you pay him a dollar and then he just stands there and you can shout in his face!!  LMAO...Only in NYC!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 17, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I'm just kidding baby.  I swear.  When I yell it is only because I love you.  I wont do it again, I promise.


 <sniffle, sniffle>

 OK....


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 17, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Chicken, yams and asparagus for breaky Funkster? Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww, now THAT's dedication to the sport


 Damn. Hahaha I'm having pepper steak (buffalo sirloin and red/green pepper strips) and barley for breakfast #2 right now. hahahaha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 17, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> On a side note I saw one of the coolest homeless guys ever this AM. I was walking down the street and he was sitting there smoking a cigarette with a cardboard sign that said "Family was killed by a group of Nijas. Need money for Kung Fu lessons" LMAO....How can you not give that guy some $$ with a sign like that. He rivals the other guy I saw wearing a cardboard sign around his neck that said "Tell be off for a Dollar". basically you pay him a dollar and then he just stands there and you can shout in his face!! LMAO...Only in NYC!


 Man, miami homeless people are just not creative. Same crap all the time, "Veteran, please help. God bless." "will work for food." 

 Where is the creativity, people?!


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 17, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I'm just kidding baby.  I swear.  When I yell it is only because I love you.  I wont do it again, I promise.



Okay Ike.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 17, 2004)

Good morning Patrick.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 17, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> *Grammar 101:*
> 
> _were_ - Second person singular and plural and first and third person plural past indicative of _be.
> 
> ...





You're doing good today P ... getting slammed by GG ... BC ... you're on a roll.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 17, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> You're doing good today P ... getting slammed by GG ... BC ... you're on a roll.




shut up you ass hat.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 17, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> shut up you ass hat.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 17, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> shut up you ass hat.


ok


----------



## P-funk (Nov 17, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> ok




I'm just kidding baby. I swear. When I yell it is only because I love you. I wont do it again, I promise.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 17, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

>




how did I know you would like that...


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 17, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I'm just kidding baby. I swear. When I yell it is only because I love you. I wont do it again, I promise.


ok


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 18, 2004)

gm pf!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 18, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> gm pf!




 

GM GG


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 18, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> GM GG


 Damn.  I feel bad now. You went all out on mine, even used punctuation. Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 18, 2004)

Punctuation eh?  You must feel sooooooooooooooo special!

Morning P


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 18, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Punctuation eh?  You must feel sooooooooooooooo special!
> 
> Morning P


 Not as special as I feel bad that I was stingy on my greeting here! hahahaha! But he'll get over it. I'm sure.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 18, 2004)

so where is mr. poopy pants this morning ?????


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 18, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> so where is mr. poopy pants this morning ?????


 Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!

 I'd venture to guess he's working? Or eating? Or lifting heavy shit and passing out at the gym? It has to be one of the three.


----------



## Monolith (Nov 18, 2004)

He could be fingerbanging.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 18, 2004)

Fat chicks in bars are cowering in fear as we speak.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 18, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Fat chicks in bars are cowering in fear as we speak.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## P-funk (Nov 18, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Not as special as I feel bad that I was stingy on my greeting here! hahahaha! But he'll get over it. I'm sure.




I may get over it and I may not........Watch you back chicken little.  




> I'd venture to guess he's working? Or eating? Or lifting heavy shit and passing out at the gym? It has to be one of the three.



Yes all three.  And On top of that I went and got my hair cut.  My barber sucks.  I feel like I jsut got a hair cut by a blind man!  He can't cut a straight line to save his life.  To complicate matters I go back to him every three weeks to cut my hair and I also give him a generous tip.  Why don't I go to another barber you ask?  because I feel bad if I went somewhere else, knowing that I have to walk bye his place a few times a day on the way to and from the gym.    



Max and Mono......two retards.


Good morning all.  Feeling a bit sick to my stomach today.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 18, 2004)

11/18/04

BW- 192

back/bis

Reverse grip pull ups
RI= 60sec
BW + 45/6,6,5 (just couldn't get one more.....damn it!!)

support rows (angled grip)
RI= 60sec.
180 (4 plates; weight does not include bar)/5x2
drop set-   180/5, 135/7, 90/7, 45/7


Techno gym vertical traction pull down (new machine at the gym) Wide grip
185/6
150/10,8,8

cable straight arm pressdown (on lat pull down station)
plate#5/15,12,10,8

preacher curls
65/15 (wide grip)
65/ 10 (narrow grip)
65/8 (narrow grip)

standing DB hammer curls  (bilateral)
30/8x3


crunches with feel elevated (plate held extended overhead at full arms length)
bw = 45/15x3

kneeling rope cable crunches
stack/15x3

stretching


comments:
Felt pretty good today.  Rolling on red line and sweating bullets (although now I am sick to my stomach.  don;t know if the red line had anything to do with it).  RG pullups were okay and I was pretty happy at this BW to hang a 45lb plate and get 6 reps on 60sec rest (pull ups are so much easier when I am lighter...lol).  Support rows were alright.  4 plates isn't to bad, especially after pullups and only dancing with 60sec rest again.  This new pieve of equiptment from the company Techon Gym was there today.  It was called vertical traction.  Basically it is an independant arm pull down machine (independant like hammer strength macines are).  It is really the opposite of doing and overhead dumbell press in that is is a pulldown, way to your side, instead of more in front (like the hammer strength model).  There are two grips, a neutral grip and a wide grip.  I opted to try the wide grip today.  I don;t know what to think abuot it yet.  I will goof aroung with it some more to see how I feel.  I really burned my rear delts out though!  Did some sets for bis but they were already fried.  Then abs.  I felt/looked really big today.  Big than usual.  It may be that I was wearing a white t-shirt.  I always look bigger in white.  To bad all of my white shirts are stained with food or chocolate protein shakes.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 18, 2004)

Good morning Punk.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 18, 2004)

hello


----------



## PreMier (Nov 18, 2004)

How many times a day do you stretch?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 18, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> How many times a day do you stretch?




I try and stretch my legs (hips) after every workout whether I train them or not.  When I miss like two days in a row I feel it really bad!!  I am super tight.  I only stretch after my workouts.  Once a day.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 18, 2004)

Ok.  I have been stretching once a day also(legs).  I think I need more, my hammies are so tight


----------



## P-funk (Nov 18, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Ok.  I have been stretching once a day also(legs).  I think I need more, my hammies are so tight




yeah, hammies and hip flexors.  Also stretch your IT band as that is usually really tight on most people.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 18, 2004)

IT band


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 18, 2004)

iliotibial band


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 18, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yeah, hammies and hip flexors.  Also stretch your IT band as that is usually really tight on most people.



What's a good stretch for that, and what is it exactly?


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 18, 2004)

http://www.csuchico.edu/phed/atc/Projects/ITband/ITBFS.html#Anatomy


<---runner You learn a lot about different shit when you have been plagued by injuries.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 18, 2004)

yep, it band runs down the outer portion of your leg.  it is called the illio-tibial band.  stretch it by lying on your back and taking a towel or rope around the bottom of your foot and pulling your leg across your body.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 19, 2004)

Morning Mr. P!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 19, 2004)

'sup, funk.


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 19, 2004)

Hey Funk, it's been a while...

How're you behaving?  Not good I hope 

Just passing by to say hello, it's been a while (tough couple of months) but I am back......
I hope all is well.....


----------



## BritChick (Nov 19, 2004)

Oi!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 19, 2004)

GG- good morning.  

Tony- what's up man.  hope everything is well with you.  Glad to see you back in action.  Everything is okay around here.  Been behaving ofcourse.  

Brit- right back at ya.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 19, 2004)

11/19/04

BW- 192

chest tri's
(all reps today were done moderatly slow with a strong emphasis on contraction.  all reps are far from failure to make sure I maintained the focused contraction.  rest intervals are between 30-60sec)

bench press
225/10,8,5,5,4,4,4,4

cable crossover
plate#6/12,12,12,12

dumbell skull crushers
40/12,12,10

rope pressdowns
plate#8/12x3


comments:
wow, real;y tired today.  Anyway, no training partner so I changed up my rep pace from faster more explosive reps to slower more contracted reps.  It feels good to mix things up.  Rest intervals were again short.  The workout was short and really basic.  Only one more week of this traiing split left and then I have something new planned.  I almost don't want to do next week and instead jump right into the new program but screw it, gotta finish.  I am excited that I will be done bulking next week (for about 3 or 4 weeks atleast anyway) as I am really eating a lot of food (still all clean foods) but I am now force feeding myself at times and feeling terribly gross.  Sweetpotato is good but not when you have to eat 18ox in one sitting.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 19, 2004)

Dont be a pussy.  Im eating 16oz in one sitting 3 times a day 

Oh, and check this out.  Kept me busy for quite some time http://www.virtualbartender.beer.com/beer_usa.htm

Try commands like: banana, yoga, pour beer on self, lap dance, love, show breast, kiss.. etc.  There is a ton of them


----------



## BritChick (Nov 19, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Dont be a pussy.  Im eating 16oz in one sitting 3 times a day
> 
> Oh, and check this out.  Kept me busy for quite some time http://www.virtualbartender.beer.com/beer_usa.htm
> 
> Try commands like: banana, yoga, pour beer on self, lap dance, love, show breast, kiss.. etc.  There is a ton of them



God, you can tell she's a blonde... tell her to show you her nipple and she shows you the tattoo on her ass!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 19, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Dont be a pussy.  Im eating 16oz in one sitting 3 times a day
> 
> Oh, and check this out.  Kept me busy for quite some time http://www.virtualbartender.beer.com/beer_usa.htm
> 
> Try commands like: banana, yoga, pour beer on self, lap dance, love, show breast, kiss.. etc.  There is a ton of them




god, that thing sucks!!!  tell her to show her pussy and she what she does.  Cock Blocking little bitch!!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 19, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> god, that thing sucks!!!  tell her to show her pussy and she what she does.  Cock Blocking little bitch!!



LMAO you sound frustrated.   
How was your day Patrick?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 19, 2004)

It sucked and was busy...How was yours?

Hey, did you see my 127th reason to avoid sugar in the thread in the nutrition forum?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 19, 2004)

I did *hides*


----------



## P-funk (Nov 19, 2004)

> *hides*



pussy


----------



## BritChick (Nov 19, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> It sucked and was busy...How was yours?
> 
> Hey, did you see my 127th reason to avoid sugar in the thread in the nutrition forum?



It was good, chatted to an old friend today for a couple of hours someone who I've been missing in my life, it was great, made my day! 

Oh and are you _trying_ to make me look blonde again?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 19, 2004)

> Oh and are you trying to make me look blonde again?



how am I trying to make you look blonde?  All I asked was if you saw the 127th reason.

Good shit about your friend.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 19, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> pussy



She can beat me up


----------



## BritChick (Nov 19, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> how am I trying to make you look blonde?  All I asked was if you saw the 127th reason.
> 
> Good shit about your friend.



LOL I saw the title was '126 reasons' and thought you was trying to make me hunt for something that wasn't there! lol


----------



## P-funk (Nov 19, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> She can beat me up



only if you let her.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 19, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> LOL I saw the title was '126 reasons' and thought you was trying to make me hunt for something that wasn't there! lol




no, i added a 127....read it.....it is very important!!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 19, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> only if you let her.



That was the plan.  Let her beat me up, down, _off_..


----------



## P-funk (Nov 19, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> That was the plan.  Let her beat me up, down, _off_..


----------



## BritChick (Nov 19, 2004)

> no, i added a 127....read it.....it is very important!!



Actually your reason is of much higher importance to me than any of the other 126 reasons... vain bitch!   



> That was the plan. Let her beat me up, down, off..


----------



## P-funk (Nov 19, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Actually your reason is of much higher importance to me than any of the other 126 reasons... vain bitch!




Don't look so surprised hooker.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 19, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Don't look so surprised hooker.



LOL you know I like it when you call me names!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 19, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> LOL you know I like it when you call me names!




I know you do.  That is why I do it, sex machine.

okay, time for bed.....night all. don't get in to much trouble and make sure you turn the light off.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 19, 2004)

Time to trash this joint


----------



## BritChick (Nov 19, 2004)

Good night Patrick, sweet dreams.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 20, 2004)

11/20/04

BW- 191  (lol.....you are going the wrong way!!)


Legs (operation kill hammies)

deadlift
335/10x3

Barbell lunges (stationary; atlernating feet)
155/12x4

leg extensions
plate#14/12
plate#16/10
plate#17/7

hypers (with cambered bar locked inbetween elbows)
bw + 65/8x5

lying leg curls
110/10x3

45 degree calf raises
400 (stack)/10x5

stretch


comments:
UGH!!  I hate deadlifting for reps.  I think it could be harder than squats.  It is so tiring.  I think that is all I have to say today.


----------



## Cold Iron (Nov 21, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> comments:
> UGH!!  I hate deadlifting for reps.  I think it could be harder than squats.  It is so tiring.  I think that is all I have to say today.



Totally feel you on that. I think it can be potentially dangerous as well. Especially if you're going real heavy for high reps to failure.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 21, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> comments:
> UGH!!  I hate deadlifting for reps.  I think it could be harder than squats.  It is so tiring.  I think that is all I have to say today.



Enough said.  The first time I did deadlifts, I was so wiped out I couldn't believe.  They are so incredibly taxing.  Nice deads by the way.  How much can you do for one repetition?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 21, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Enough said.  The first time I did deadlifts, I was so wiped out I couldn't believe.  They are so incredibly taxing.  Nice deads by the way.  How much can you do for one repetition?




Don't know what my 1RM is these days?  I have pulled 450lbs before.  I think I could pull 500 from the floor though.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 22, 2004)

Good morning P


----------



## bulletproof1 (Nov 22, 2004)

what up p


----------



## P-funk (Nov 22, 2004)

hello all.....nothing is up......


----------



## BritChick (Nov 22, 2004)

Good morning to ya you hottie.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 22, 2004)

What up???


----------



## BritChick (Nov 22, 2004)

Not much, just eating my brekky and getting the little monsters ready for school, then it's off to train legs.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 22, 2004)

cool....leg day.  I wish it was leg day for me.  I feel like punishing myself.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 22, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> cool....leg day.  I wish it was leg day for me.  I feel like punishing myself.



Funny... because I feel like punishing you too!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 22, 2004)

Someone has to punish me.....feeling a tad down.   

Mind if I sing??


----------



## BritChick (Nov 22, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Someone has to punish me.....feeling a tad down.
> 
> Mind if I sing??



Awww don't feel down babe.   
I love when you sing.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 22, 2004)

okay.....sing it shall be........


"Baby you'll find 
There's only one love 
Yours and mine 
I've got so much love 

And needing you so 
My love for you 
I'll never let go 
I've got so much love 

All I want is to hold you 
Let me show how much I love you baby (Show you) 
I don't mind and I don't mind (Loving you) 
Girl I love you 
There's no one above you 

*You are the sun 
You are the rain 
That makes my life this foolish game 
You need to know 
I love you so 
And I'd do it all again and again*"


----------



## Velvet (Nov 22, 2004)

Are you in need of a little lovin' hon?


----------



## bulletproof1 (Nov 22, 2004)

hey p i hate to cut off your verse, but how much does a 7' olympic bar weigh?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 22, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Are you in need of a little lovin' hon?




I think........I don't know what I am in need of???


----------



## P-funk (Nov 22, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> hey p i hate to cut off your verse, but how much does a 7' olympic bar weigh?




45lbs is the stardared weight for barbells, regardless of size.  You can weigh it if you are unsure.  If you get a squat bar or a thick bar sometimes they can run 55 or 60lbs and the safety squat bar is 75 or 95lbs I believe.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 22, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> okay.....sing it shall be........
> 
> 
> "Baby you'll find
> ...



Damn, I have a tear in my eye and goosebumps... did singing help?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 22, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Damn, I have a tear in my eye and goosebumps... did singing help?




a little bit......


" man walks down the street 
He says why am I soft in the middle now 
Why am I soft in the middle 
The rest of my life is so hard 
I need a photo-opportunity 
I want a shot at redemption 
Don't want to end up a cartoon 
In a cartoon graveyard 
Bonedigger Bonedigger 
Dogs in the moonlight 
Far away my well-lit door 
Mr. Beerbelly Beerbelly 
Get these mutts away from me 
You know I don't find this stuff amusing anymore 

If you'll be my bodyguard 
I can be your long lost pal 
I can call you Betty 
And Betty when you call me 
You can call me Al "


----------



## Velvet (Nov 22, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> a little bit......
> 
> 
> " man walks down the street
> ...



hmmm..that's funny     When I sing that song..those aren't the words I use...


----------



## P-funk (Nov 22, 2004)

Okay, one more tune.......This one Makes me sing at the top of my fucking lungs.  It is Elton John's  "Sad Song"!!!!


"Guess there are times when we all need to share a little pain
And ironing out the rough spots
Is the hardest part when memories remain
And it's times like these when we all need to hear the radio
Cause from the lips of some old singer
We share the troubles we already know

Turn 'em on, turn 'em on
Turn on those sad songs
When all hope is gone
Why don't you tune in and turn them on"


----------



## Velvet (Nov 22, 2004)

So what's got you upset Patrick?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 22, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> hmmm..that's funny     When I sing that song..those aren't the words I use...




it is a doosey.  Only a seasoned vocalist like myself can really pull it off.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 22, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> So what's got you upset Patrick?




I am not really upset.  I don't know what I am??  I am just in a starnge mood.  Can't place it.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 22, 2004)

People (myself included) are so weird, we feel blue we listen to sad music... what the hell is up with that?!   

Have a great day Patrick, chin up.   

Oh and Velvet had a great suggestion, can you come to BC and help me put up my Christmas lights?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 22, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> People (myself included) are so weird, we feel blue we listen to sad music... what the hell is up with that?!
> 
> Have a great day Patrick, chin up.
> 
> Oh and Velvet had a great suggestion, can you come to BC and help me put up my Christmas lights?



Yeah, your husband will love that.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 22, 2004)

he doesn't need to know


----------



## Velvet (Nov 22, 2004)

lemme kiss you better P


----------



## P-funk (Nov 22, 2004)

LMAO.....How will he not see me in the house putting up decorations??


----------



## BritChick (Nov 22, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> he doesn't need to know


----------



## P-funk (Nov 22, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> lemme kiss you better P





hahahahaha....thanks


----------



## BritChick (Nov 22, 2004)

Hey, I just had a great idea Patrick, can you do accents?  If so I could bring you into the home as an international student!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 22, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> LMAO.....How will he not see me in the house putting up decorations??



Ever do it on a roof?


----------



## Velvet (Nov 22, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey, I just had a great idea Patrick, can you do accents?  If so I could bring you into the home as an international student!



LMAO..that might just work


----------



## P-funk (Nov 22, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey, I just had a great idea Patrick, can you do accents?  If so I could bring you into the home as an international student!




lmao..........an international student with a suitcase full of dildos and hand cuffs???


----------



## Velvet (Nov 22, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> lmao..........an international student with a suitcase full of dildos and hand cuffs???


----------



## bulletproof1 (Nov 22, 2004)

hey velvet...anywhere near london?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 22, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> lmao..........an international student with a suitcase full of dildos and hand cuffs???



Giddyup... when can you get here?!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 22, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> hey velvet...anywhere near london?



kinda, I'm about 5 hours east of it!  Was there this summer to watch the Ontario Bodybuilding champs!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 22, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Giddyup... when can you get here?!




I can get a ticket leaving tomrrow AM (6am) and arriving 1pm (your time).  Can you pick me up at the airport??


----------



## bulletproof1 (Nov 22, 2004)

i know a woman who lives there.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 22, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> i know a woman who lives there.




Is she hot?


----------



## Velvet (Nov 22, 2004)

Do you want to touch her?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 22, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I can get a ticket leaving tomrrow AM (6am) and arriving 1pm (your time).  Can you pick me up at the airport??



I'll be there with bells on!


----------



## bulletproof1 (Nov 22, 2004)

she was about 4 years ago when i met her. she drove from london to spend the week with me after we met online.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 22, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Do you want to touch her?




LMAO.....I am not answering that.




> I'll be there with bells on!



Bells and nothing else!!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 22, 2004)

11/22/04

BW- 192
delts/traps

Standing dumbell presses
RI= 60sec
70/10,10,8,6

DB lateral raises (seated; bilateral)
20/10x3

acble rear delt flyes
RI= 30sec
15/10x3

reverse peck deck (vertical grip)
RI= 30sec
135/12x3

DB upright Rows
RI= 30sec
45/10x3

barbell shrugs (over/under grip; no wraps)
315/12x5

hanging knee raises (wings)
bw/20x3

situps (feet in air)
bw/50x2

comments:
worked fast today.  standind dumbell presses are hard.  Realy tired now...need nap.  Shoulders sore.  can't waite to start a bit of dieting next monday.  I am really force feeding myself now and feel like total crap.  I just want to vomit most of the time when I am eating.  I can't waite to reduce calories.  However, I am getting bigger.  192 today.  Although I hit 200lbs last year, this is the biggest I have ever been because I have never been this lean at 192.  I practiced some posing in the overhead light today in between sets or rev. peck deck.  I can still flex and see my abs, obliques and serratus.  I still have veins in my shoulders and traps too.  I feel pretty good at this weight.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 22, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I practiced some posing in the overhead light today in between sets or rev. peck deck.  I can still flex and see my abs, obliques and serratus.  I still have veins in my shoulders and traps too.  I feel pretty good at this weight.



Pics...we need pics


----------



## P-funk (Nov 22, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Pics...we need pics




I'll try and get some.  I know....when I go home for christmas I'll get my sister to take some of me at the gym.  She is my training partner at home.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 22, 2004)

So is there ever anything workout or diet related in this journal?


----------



## Velvet (Nov 22, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I'll try and get some.  I know....when I go home for christmas I'll get my sister to take some of me at the gym.  She is my training partner at home.



Can she whoop yer ass?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 22, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Can she whoop yer ass?




no but she could woop yours  

My sis is a fucking bad ass.  She came to visit me this summer and we trained together.  She was doing 20 rep sets of squats (with 65lbs) superseted with BW chinups (6-8 rep sets) with on 60sec rest intervals!!


HMMM, I wonder where she gets it from......lol.  She pretty much traines either upper lower split or total body and she can bury people.  She trains hard.....just like her big brother.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 22, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> So is there ever anything workout or diet related in this journal?




no thanks to the dirty minds of you nad brit.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 22, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> She trains hard.....just like her big brother.


So she has other brothers too?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 22, 2004)

Nice workout.  I am anxious to see what your cals and routine will look like on the cut.  I am still contemplating one.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 22, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> So she has other brothers too?




Yes, she is the baby and I am the oldest.  My brother is inbetween us (he is 17months younger than I am).  She is 21.



P- I will post my new routine on sunday.  I am going to bang out something cool.  cals wil probably be around 3500 to start my diet.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 22, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> lmao..........an international student with a suitcase full of dildos and hand cuffs???



Hahaha, that actually made me chuckle a little bit out loud.  For some reason I didn't anticipate it.  Although I should have expected no less from Mr. Funk himself.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 23, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> So she has other brothers too?




WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOSHHHHHHHHHH 

Good morning P


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 23, 2004)

GM, ML!

 HAHAHAHAHA!

 Figure _that_ one out.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 23, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> GM, ML!
> 
> HAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> Figure _that_ one out.



lemme try lemme try

Um..Good Morning Monkey Lover??????????????????//


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 23, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> lemme try lemme try
> 
> Um..Good Morning Monkey Lover??????????????????//


 Close but not quite. hahahahaha if he can get it, I'll piss my pants laughing.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 23, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Close but not quite. hahahahaha if he can get it, I'll piss my pants laughing.




OH OH OH OH OH, how about Good Morning Monkey LICKER?????


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 23, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> OH OH OH OH OH, how about Good Morning Monkey LICKER?????


 Monkey is not a part of this. Not today anyway. hahahaha!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 23, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Monkey is not a part of this. Not today anyway. hahahaha!




   ??????????  How can that be?  There's GOT to be a  involved!!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 23, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ??????????  How can that be?  There's GOT to be a  involved!!!!


 Not today. it's something little, like a monkey... in fact this can maybe even pass for a monkey if it walks by you really fast, but it's not a monkey.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 23, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Not today. it's something little, like a monkey... in fact this can maybe even pass for a monkey if it walks by you really fast, but it's not a monkey.




    my brain hurts      

Little...um....is Little in it???


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 23, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> my brain hurts
> 
> Little...um....is Little in it???


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Aww, I'm sorry Vel! 

 No. Little isn't in it. Let him try to figure it out (my god, it's not even going to be funny by the time he gets to it hahaha!), and if he doesn't, I'll let you know what it is.  And then you can wish I lived in canada so you could personally throw something at me for being so juvenile.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 23, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Aww, I'm sorry Vel!
> 
> No. Little isn't in it. Let him try to figure it out (my god, it's not even going to be funny by the time he gets to it hahaha!), and if he doesn't, I'll let you know what it is.  And then you can wish I lived in canada so you could personally throw something at me for being so juvenile.



  Where' is the P-myster anyways?  Shouldn't he be popping in by now?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 23, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> GM, ML!
> 
> HAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> Figure _that_ one out.




that is easy.....

"good morning midget lover"

to you I reply

"GM SCL"


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 23, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> that is easy.....
> 
> "good morning midget lover"
> 
> ...


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 23, 2004)

Well, was I correct???

Your turn.....do you not want to say in public.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 23, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Well, was I correct???
> 
> Your turn.....do you not want to say in public.


 You were correct, yes. You're right. It was too easy. 

 But I think I'll keep mine to myself!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 23, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> You were correct, yes. You're right. It was too easy.
> 
> But I think I'll keep mine to myself!




okay, keep it to yourself.....YSMFCL.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 23, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> okay, keep it to yourself.....YSMFCL.


 Use the whole alphabet while you're at it, why don't you.  hahahahahahaha! Throw in some greek letters, too.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 23, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Use the whole alphabet while you're at it, why don't you.  hahahahahahaha! Throw in some greek letters, too.




can you figure that one out  YBCLM??


----------



## bulletproof1 (Nov 23, 2004)

wassup home boy (and home girls)


----------



## P-funk (Nov 23, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> wassup home boy (and home girls)




wassup sun.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 23, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> can you figure that one out  YBCLM??


 
 YSMFCL - yes. I can.

 YBCLM - now you totally lost me on the YB and this is starting to look like a really hard wheel of fortune puzzle. oh my god... now MY brain hurts! hahahaha!


----------



## bulletproof1 (Nov 23, 2004)

off to do some cardio   

not real excited about it


----------



## P-funk (Nov 23, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> YSMFCL - yes. I can.
> 
> YBCLM - now you totally lost me on the YB and this is starting to look like a really hard wheel of fortune puzzle. oh my god... now MY brain hurts! hahahaha!



yes you can??  lol....maybe you mis-read that one.

I'll give you the answer.....PMOTW  (PM on the way)


----------



## bulletproof1 (Nov 23, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> YBCLM



you bitch come lick me?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 23, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> you bitch come lick me?


 That's a better guess than MINE hahahaha!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 23, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> you bitch come lick me?




something like that.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 23, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yes you can??  lol....maybe you mis-read that one.
> 
> I'll give you the answer.....PMOTW  (PM on the way)


 As min0 lee would say, "I see."

 Now i see, thank you. hahahaha!


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 23, 2004)

I don't see


----------



## P-funk (Nov 23, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> I don't see




that is becasue you aren't looking hard enough.  If you concentrate harder you will see.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 23, 2004)

OMG... I came here to spread a little filth but now my mind is trying to decipher the last few posts, it's too early for this shit! lol


----------



## P-funk (Nov 23, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> OMG... I came here to spread a little filth but now my mind is trying to decipher the last few posts, it's too early for this shit! lol




we speak in code here now to keep your smut out of the conversation.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 23, 2004)

yellow-bottomed clit-licking machine?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 23, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> yellow-bottomed clit-licking machine?




no but I like it.........I LIKE IT A LOT!!


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 23, 2004)

ok here is my guess

YSMFCL - you stupid mother fucking cunt licker


----------



## bulletproof1 (Nov 23, 2004)

you suck my fuckin cock last


----------



## P-funk (Nov 23, 2004)

god you guys are harsh.  I would say things like that to you stupid mother fuckers.  Not to a sweety like GG  (MFCL).


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 23, 2004)

do I see?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 23, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> ok here is my guess
> 
> YSMFCL - you stupid mother fucking cunt licker


 If Patrick were directing that kind comment at me, unprovoked, mind you... . _Nobody_ calls me "stupid"...Er..."cunt licker" and gets away with it. hahahahahahah!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 23, 2004)

MFCL - male/female crotch liker


----------



## P-funk (Nov 23, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> do I see?



not even close.  





> If Patrick were directing that kind comment at me, unprovoked, mind you... . Nobody calls me "stupid"...Er..."cunt licker" and gets away with it. hahahahahahah!




God I love it when you yell!!!!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 23, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> MFCL - male/female crotch liker



ewwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## P-funk (Nov 23, 2004)

P-funk's song of the day.......if anyone can guess this artist I'd be amazed!!



"When the world is darker than I can understand 
When nothing turns out the way I planned 
When the sky turns gray and there's no end in sight 
When I can't sleep through the lonely night 

I turn to you 
Like a flower leaning toward the sun 
I turn to you 
'Cos you're the only one 
Who can turn me around when I'm upside down 
I turn to you 

When my insides are wrecked with anxiety 
You have the touch that will quiet me 
You lift my spirit 
You melt the ice 
When I need inspiration 
When I need advice 

I turn to you 
Like a flower leaning toward the sun 
I turn to you 
'Cos you're the only one 
Who can turn me around when I'm upside down 
I turn to you 

Where would I be? 
What would I do? 
If you'd never helped me through 
I hope someday if you've lost your way 
You could turn to me like I turn to you 

I turn to you 
Like a flower leaning toward the sun 
I turn to you 
'Cos you're the only one 
Who can turn me around when I'm upside down 
I turn to you 

I turn to you 
When fear tells me to turn around 
I turn to you 
'Cos you're the only one 
Who can turn me around when I'm upside down 

I turn to you 
I turn to you 
I turn to you "


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 23, 2004)

Lionel Richie...or something equally gay.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 23, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Lionel Richie...or something equally gay.




no it is a techno song......but I like the way you think max (or should I say mino lee )


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 23, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> P-funk's song of the day.......if anyone can guess this artist I'd be amazed!!


 This is too easy.

 Did you get melanie c's permission to reprint her song lyrics? 

 They play this song at my gym WAY too much. hahahaha!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 23, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> This is too easy.
> 
> Did you get melanie c's permission to reprint her song lyrics?
> 
> They play this song at my gym WAY too much. hahahaha!




damn it!!!!  I should have said you weren't allowed to play.


hahahahaha......I can't believe you nailed that.  I knew I like you.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 23, 2004)

okay folks.  Time to go back to work.  Wont be back here until about 10pm....yuk, busy day.  have fun and no one get naked without me!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 23, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> okay folks. Time to go back to work. Wont be back here until about 10pm....yuk, busy day. have fun and no one get naked without me!!


 Damn max, put your pants back on.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 23, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> no it is a techno song......but I like the way you think max (or should I say mino lee )


 I'm not min0.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 23, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Damn max, put your pants back on.


....could've at least waited till I was done....


----------



## P-funk (Nov 23, 2004)

Yes you are mino and keep you pants on in my journal.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 23, 2004)

11/23

BW- 191

back/bis

machine rows
210/12x4

wg pulldown
plate#12/10x3

wide neutral grip cable rows
plate#12/10x3

Barbell curls (bis and forearms had nothing left....lol)
95/8x3  (yuk)

zottman curls
25/8x3

olympic bar pull over
145/8x2

decline situps with medecine ball throw
9lb med. ball/30x3

comments:
worked out with training partner today.  you go i go rest so weights were a little lighter.  couldn't do curls for shit today.   arms were fried by the time i got there.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 23, 2004)

zottman curls?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 23, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> zottman curls?




yeah, killer on the brachiallis and the forearms.

take dumbells and do a standing dumbell curl.  then at the top of the motion (at peak contraction) rotate so that your palms are facing down (pronated) and perfrom the eccentric like that.  At the bottom rotate back to palms up (supinated) and curl again.


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 23, 2004)

^^damn


----------



## PreMier (Nov 23, 2004)

excellent, thanks.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 24, 2004)

Morning P diddy!    What up?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 24, 2004)

Nothin' is up.....back to work I go.  See you guys in a couple of hours.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 24, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Nothin' is up.....back to work I go.  See you guys in a couple of hours.



DOn't have too much fun while yer gone now...     We need your fun back here


----------



## bulletproof1 (Nov 24, 2004)

anybody ever heard of some little bitch named patrick?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 24, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Yes you are mino


I'm really not, but it's funny that you think so. Can't you check IP's or something, Mr. Moderator?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 24, 2004)

BP- get the fuck out of my journal

Max- I could but I am way to lazy for that shit.  I'd rather just let the accusations fly....min0.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## P-funk (Nov 24, 2004)

Fine, Max is not min0 but there is a strange conection there.  Freinds??


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 24, 2004)

Not at all. I don't know the dude.  I actually heard he's BusyLivin', but not sure if I believe that.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 24, 2004)

I always thought it was a women....lol


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 24, 2004)

You're half right.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 24, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> You're half right.



hermaphrodite?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 24, 2004)

that or a tranny


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 24, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> that or a tranny



I see...


----------



## P-funk (Nov 24, 2004)

Lmao


----------



## P-funk (Nov 25, 2004)

11/25/04

BW- 193


Chest/tris


bench press
295/3x3

dips
bw + 90/12, 10, 8, 6

peck deck flyes
180/12, 10 ,8

unlitaleral rope pressdown
plate#5/15x3

decline situps (slow and focused contraction)
bw/30, 20, 15

comments:
worked out fast.  295 felt good.  Didn't do anything crazy today because i start my new program mon.  felt strong today.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 25, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 11/25/04
> 
> BW- 193
> 
> ...


Sweet presses..yer a monster     What new program are you doing P?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 25, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Sweet presses..yer a monster     What new program are you doing P?




I haven't titled the program.  It is my own program....I am writing something up.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 25, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I haven't titled the program.  It is my own program....I am writing something up.



R u going to share it?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 25, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> R u going to share it?




I will roll it out sunday.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 25, 2004)

I really like those dip numbers.  You must look beastly with two plates hanging down between your legs.  Kind of like what I look like when I have no pants on.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 25, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I really like those dip numbers.  You must look beastly with two plates hanging down between your legs.  Kind of like what I look like when I have no pants on.




Don't the chains rub yer..ahem..you know   Does that make you horny?  What happens if you DO get horny..and the chain is in the way?  Wouldn't that hurt?


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 25, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Don't the chains rub yer..ahem..you know   Does that make you horny?  What happens if you DO get horny..and the chain is in the way?  Wouldn't that hurt?



You think a wimpy little chain is going to stop me?   You underestimate Mr. Winky.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 25, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> You think a wimpy little chain is going to stop me?   You underestimate Mr. Winky.




Mr Winky?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 25, 2004)

this is gross....lol.


thanks pimp.  Actaully that is light for me.  I do it when I am going through short rest intervals.  When I go heavy I chain 145lbs to my waist.....mr. winky gets crushed at times.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 25, 2004)

well, I didn't go home for thanksiging.  One of my cleints took me to the Friar's club in NYC with his family.  I ate turkey and taht is it.  Didn't touch the dessert or the sweetpotatos (which were made with sugar and marshmellows).  So I just ate turkey.  Start dieting mon. so I don't care anyway.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 25, 2004)

Pussy.. you should have pigged the fuck out!

Cant wait to see the new plan.  Need to go home and listen to some Jamiroquai and burn off some calories


----------



## P-funk (Nov 25, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Pussy.. you should have pigged the fuck out!
> 
> Cant wait to see the new plan.  Need to go home and listen to some Jamiroquai and burn off some calories




LMAO

New plan consists of lots of protein and lots of dancing!!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 26, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> LMAO
> 
> New plan consists of lots of protein and lots of dancing!!



and singing?  Is Lionel in the plan?

Morning P-baby


----------



## P-funk (Nov 26, 2004)

Linonel is always in the plan!!!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 26, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Linonel is always in the plan!!!


Quick....someone...get...me...link...to...those...queer...smilies...w/limp wrist...must...use...them...........now!!!!!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 26, 2004)

11/26/04

BW- 193

legs

bike- 3min warm up


ATG squats
warm up sets
275/1
315/1
335/1
365/1
working sets
315/5
295/5
275/5
225/10

SLDL
315/4x4

superset
a) leg etx- plate #14/10x4
b) leg curl- 110/10x4

45 degree calf raise
stack (400)/10x4
drop sets-  stack/10, 300/10, 200/8, 100/8

stretching

comments:
felt good.  hips were a bit tight today but I felt okay.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 26, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Quick....someone...get...me...link...to...those...queer...smilies...w/limp wrist...must...use...them...........now!!!!!




up yours max


----------



## PreMier (Nov 26, 2004)

One day, I will squat like that


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 26, 2004)

Nice w/o's P. Looking forward to the new program. Is it a new diet too?!? You need to ditch Lionel and grab some musicals, LOL. I'll let you borrow my copy of "The Sound of Music".


----------



## P-funk (Nov 26, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Nice w/o's P. Looking forward to the new program. Is it a new diet too?!? You need to ditch Lionel and grab some musicals, LOL. I'll let you borrow my copy of "The Sound of Music".




Yeah, I am going to start dieting for a few weeks before I decide if I want to bulk again or keep dieting once i pick some shows out to do.  I love musicals.....sound of music is cool with me.


P- you already squat like that you freak.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 26, 2004)

Really?!? You like musicals?!? I LOVE musicals, use to be in them back in my day. But I've never been to NY to see any good ones, just at the Kennedy Center and Reagan here. Not the same, LOL.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 26, 2004)

come to ny and train and we can see a musical.   I may even let you touch my co.......waite a minute.......what the fuck are you up to????  FREAK!!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 26, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 26, 2004)

Hey man, If I wanted to touch your... I wouldn't lure you with a musical. I'd just let you train legs and then once your passed out on the floor....


----------



## P-funk (Nov 26, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey man, If I wanted to touch your... I wouldn't lure you with a musical. I'd just let you train legs and then once your passed out on the floor....




I would hope that you wouldn;t be that pasive.  passing out on the gym floor is an open invitation to an ass-rapping.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 27, 2004)

11/27/04

BW- 192

shoulders/traps

all rest intervals are you go I go

standing barbell press
165/8,8,5,4

behind back cable lateral raises
plate#2/20
plate#3/15
plate#4/10
plate#4/8
plate#4.5/8


reverse peck deck
145/15x5

barbell shrugs (no wraps)
315/8x3  (overhand grip)
365/10x2  (over/under grip)

decline situps (w/olympic bar on chest)
bw + 135/12x3

hanging knee raises (from a dead hang)
bw/12x3

comments:
Workout felt okay.  Battaling a bit of a cold.  I haven't overhead pressed for reps in the past 5 or 6 weeks as I have really been just pushing singles or doubles.  So this was new.  I was shooting for 8 reps for all four sets.  Obviously I didn't get there.  The rest interval was short too though.  But, that gives me a good idea what to do when I start my new program monday (which I will post tomorrow).  Other than that, pretty standered workout.  Shrugs felt good.  The reverse peck deck was good.  They got a new peckdeck machine in a few weeks ago so I have been playing with the seat to get the right height to hit my rear delts.  Got it today defenitly.  My rear delts are still on fire.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 27, 2004)

On a side note, this AM I measured my quads at 26".  I am pretty happy about that since last contest my waist got down to 29".   I hope I can maintain a lot of that size this year.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 27, 2004)

Freak.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 27, 2004)

Good w/o, get over that cold though! Is it cold in NY right now?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 27, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Good w/o, get over that cold though! Is it cold in NY right now?




just cold.  no rain....yet.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 27, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> This AM I measured my quads at 26".  I am pretty happy about that since last contest my waist got down to 29".


FREAK.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 27, 2004)

Hey P, how do you hold the bar when you do decline situps?  I just load up a bag with plates and do that.  However, that will probably be impractical if I ever reach weight like you're pushing.


----------



## I'm Trying (Nov 27, 2004)

Dude you are a phucking freak bro. Nice weights man!!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 28, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Hey P, how do you hold the bar when you do decline situps?  I just load up a bag with plates and do that.  However, that will probably be impractical if I ever reach weight like you're pushing.




I un rack the bar with a grip somewhere between where my close grip bench press and my regular bench press are.  I then just bring it down to my chest and hold it there and start doing sit ups.  Nothing fancy really.



Thanks everyone for the Freak comments.....lol....I think.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 28, 2004)

Okay, time for a new training program.  As I shit gears, this past month I bulked for about the last 6 weeks.  I put on 5lbs in that time, brining my wieght to 192-193.  I feel pretty good but now it is time to cycle in a few weeks of dieting.   I am going to diet for the next 3 weeks and then decided when the next contests I will do are.  From there I will either go back to bulking for a few more weeks if time permits or I will just begin a pre-contest diet.  I defenitly want to try to do the NPC Atlatci states BB'ing championship the first weekend in June.  Even though I will get killed there I don't care, I just want to do it.  So here is the new program.....


Diet-  cals are going to be around 3200-3500 and food will be clean as hell, as always.  I will try and post my diet when I am not feeling lazy but for those of you that follow my journal, you already know I eat pretty much the same stuff everyday.  My ratio of p/c/f I will aim for will be about 40/30/30 (or close as I can get).

supps-  multi-vitamin, whey, flax, fish caps, I may throw in some ALA if I feel like it with carb meals.  I am dropping the Creatine.  Still no caffeine.

Training- I came up with a new program.  I am still going to be very religious about my rest intervals for the simple reason that I want to make sure ym heart rate gets up there as I really want to hold off doing cardio for as long possible this year.  I have set up a two on one off split and if I find that I am not recovering quick enough I will simply add in another rest day making it two on, one off, one on, one off.  Basically the way this program is going to work is that I will keep all the exercises the same for the next three weeks, each workout trying to add more weight or another rep (to be inside my given rep range) and then after that I will switch exercises, switch the order of body parts (ie.....weeks 1-3 I am doing chest/back on day 1.  then on weeks 4-6 it will be back/chest.  rep ranges cahnge accordingly).  I know that a lot of bodybuilders prefer the sinlge body a day approach, which I am not opposed too but I just find that for me more frequency seems to work much better in stimulating hypertrophy.  I also feel that I get a better workout when I train multiple bodyparts (ie...shoulders/arms) as oppsed to say, just training arms.  It just feels more complete for me to combine things.  For the past four weeks I was doing more bb'er pyramid rep schemes, taking some things to failure etc...So naturally these next few weeks I want to stear clear of failure and go for more of a cumulative fatigue approach through out my working sets, stopping 1-2 reps shy of failure.  Plus, with the given rest intervals using heavy load is going to be tough.  But hey, I don't lift with my ego.  I like to try to intelligently plan out what I am doing (sometimes it works sometimes it doesn't....lol, usually the latter.).  So here is the program:

the split is
chest/back
legs
off
shoulders arms
chest/back
off
etc......in a two on one off fashion if recovery is good.





Training Day 1- Chest/back/rear delts
Bench Press- 4x4     RI= 90-120sec
Decline DB press- 6-8x3     RI= 60sec
Incline DB flyes-  10-12x3   RI= 30sec
WG pull ups-   6-8x4   RI= 60sec
Machine rows- 10-12x2   RI= 30sec
Prone incline DB face pull-  10-12x2  RI=30sec
Reverse peck deck-   15-20x2   RI= 30sec
DB pullover-  20-25x1

Training Day 2 (a)-  Legs (quads priority)/calves
Squats-  4x4    RI= 90-120sec
SLDL-  12-15x3   RI= 60sec
Unilateral leg press-  8-10x4  RI=  no rest in between legs
Leg ext- 15-20x3    RI= 30sec
Calves B.S.


Training Day 2 (b)- Legs (hams Priority)/calves
Deadlifts-  4x4     RI= 90-120sec
Front squat-   20x2    RI= 60sec
Unilateral lying leg curl-   10-15x4   RI= no rest in between legs
Hypers-  8-10x3   RI= 60sec
Calves B.S.


Training Day 3-  Shoulders (front and middle delts)/arms/traps/forearms
Standing overhead barbell press   8-12x4    RI=90-120sec
Standing DB lateral raises-  8-10x3     RI= 30sec
Upright barbell row-  6-10x2     RI= 60sec
Barbell curls -    6-8x2     RI= 60sec
DB skullcrushers-  6-8x2   RI= 60sec
Superset-   2 sets; RI= 30sec:
a) DB hammer curls   10-15
b) Pressdowns-   10-15
Shrugs 
Forearm B.S.   



So day 1 I am really trying to hit my chest with some heavy work and then my back is less of a priority for these three weeks but that will change in the next three weeks.  Legs have and (a) and (b) day where I will be switch the priority and work between quads and hamms.  The scariest thing about this is Legs day 2b as I have to deadlift heavy and then go and front squat for 20 reps!!  I am going to have to hold the bar bb'er style as my grip wont allow me to do 20 reps with the olympic grip.  I miss doing olympic lifts.  I did cycle them into my program for about 6-8 weeks this year, which is about what I do every year as they are fun but not my prime focus in my quest for more size.  I still may throw them in next cycle of training or I may just have to waite until this summer again to cycle them back .  And then I finish with shoulders and arms.  Going fo some higher reps on the overhead press which should be fun also I can't really go heavy on the overhead press since I am going heavy on chest.  Again, that will change in the next cycle as I will prioritise shoulders/back more and chest will be at maintenace.  Then some low volume stuff for arms as I really see more growth when I leave my arms to work hard on my pushes and pulls than when I train them directly.  If I go into the gym and find that something is off (like I have to much volume or not enough rest or to much rest here or there, I will adjust and post my adjustment.).........Start tomorrow!!!  YIPEE!!


----------



## sara (Nov 28, 2004)

Good Luck!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 28, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Good Luck!




tanks


----------



## I'm Trying (Nov 28, 2004)

Nice workout bro. I have no advice   since I don't know shit. Oh and you are a freak


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 28, 2004)

Man, you and your 30 second rest intervals!  That single leg press with no rest in between legs is going to tear you a new one.  You better not be having an off day when that exercise is next on the list.

Good looking program.  A nice mix of rep ranges, lots of free weights, a high level of conditioning, variance in fequency, and periodizing the priority of your muscles.  I look forward to reading these entires.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 28, 2004)

Okay, I just reviewed this program with a friend that is really knowledgable in training.  he says I should go with the two on, one off, one on, one off squence to prevent overuse at the shoulder and i agree as that was one thing I was concerned about.  I am glad he confirmed that for me.  I may also alternate on chest day my 2nd and 3rd exercises
from- decline DB prees and incline flyes to Incline DB press adn decline flyes (same rep ranges).

Anyone else have some ideas??


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Okay, time for a new training program.  *As I shit gears*,


Damn Patrick, that must hurt. You really are hardcore!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2004)

Oh, and pretty awesome program there. When I'm done with HIT you'll have to set me up with something like that


----------



## P-funk (Nov 28, 2004)

shitting gears is no joke!! my ass kills now!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 28, 2004)

How tall are ya P?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 28, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> How tall are ya P?




5'5"


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 28, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 5'5"


Hey... at least we still fit in Ferrari's


----------



## P-funk (Nov 28, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Hey... at least we still fit in Ferrari's




Ferarrari's  hahahah....I don't know about that.  my legs are pretty big and I get uncomfortable in small cars like that.

How tall are you Luke?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2004)

You guys can be jet pilots!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 28, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Ferarrari's hahahah....I don't know about that. my legs are pretty big and I get uncomfortable in small cars like that.
> 
> How tall are you Luke?


I"m 5'9"

I'd kill for another inch or two 



			
				rock4832 said:
			
		

> You guys can be jet pilots!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 28, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I"m 5'9"
> 
> I'd kill for another inch or two




oh, you are pretty tall. Or normal at least.  5'9" is nothing accept for the fac that you are going to need to weight like 210 to look big,...hahaahahahahhahhhahahahahah


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 28, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> oh, you are pretty tall. Or normal at least. 5'9" is nothing accept for the fac that you are going to need to weight like 210 to look big,...hahaahahahahhahhhahahahahah


i'm 169


----------



## P-funk (Nov 28, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> i'm 169




START EATING!!!!!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 28, 2004)

Nice routine.  I cant wait to see how it works out.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 28, 2004)

I can't waite to see how it works either.....lol.  the way I see it is nothing will completely back far so long as I eat properly.  You can train like a jackass and see decent results if your diet is spot on.  So I have no problem mixing my training programs up like this.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 28, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> oh, you are pretty tall. Or normal at least.  5'9" is nothing accept for the fac that you are going to need to weight like 210 to look big,...hahaahahahahhahhhahahahahah



I'm 6'0".  I have to weigh like 225 to look big...  It sucks.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 29, 2004)

Good looking program P.  My favorite split was one where I trained chest twice a week, and everything else once a week, similar to want your doing (except your doing both back and chest twice a week).  I really liked that routine and seemed to work well for me.  Best of luck!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 29, 2004)

GM, HB! hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 29, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Okay, I just reviewed this program with a friend that is really knowledgable in training.  he says I should go with the two on, one off, one on, one off squence to prevent overuse at the shoulder and i agree as that was one thing I was concerned about.  I am glad he confirmed that for me.  I may also alternate on chest day my 2nd and 3rd exercises
> from- decline DB prees and incline flyes to Incline DB press adn decline flyes (same rep ranges).
> 
> Anyone else have some ideas??



I agree with your friend regarding over use of your shoulder    I think the two on, one off, one on, one off looks like a good split with the exercises you picked.

You could also alternated some weighted Dips into your program on Chest Day for a change of pace.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 29, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I'm 6'0". I have to weigh like 225 to look big... It sucks.


  at least your 6'


----------



## P-funk (Nov 29, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I agree with your friend regarding over use of your shoulder    I think the two on, one off, one on, one off looks like a good split with the exercises you picked.
> 
> You could also alternated some weighted Dips into your program on Chest Day for a change of pace.



thanks. yeah, I agree about the extra rest day.  I am going to add dips in the next cycle.  Gotta leave room for progression.   


JD- actually I am not training chest/back twice a week.  Because the program is cyclical, every body part has a week where it gets hit twice.


GG- HB??

Velvet-   

Luke- If you are concerned about you height then just do what I did.  If I couldnd't grow tall I decided to grow wide.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 29, 2004)

P-Funk said:
			
		

> Luke- If you are concerned about you height then just do what I did. If I couldnd't grow tall I decided to grow wide.


Sounds like a great idea 


I think HB is 'homeboy'.... I know, she's a total fruit cake.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 29, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Sounds like a great idea
> 
> 
> I think HB is 'homeboy'.... I know, she's a total fruit cake.




Ah yes Homeboy......how could i be so foolish.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 29, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Ah yes Homeboy......how could i be so foolish.


 Well it's not homeboy, Homeboy! It's something else. Good try though, Luke! hahaha!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 29, 2004)

Hemroid Butt???


----------



## Velvet (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 29, 2004)

GoalGetter's an FW


----------



## P-funk (Nov 29, 2004)

FW-
Fuck Wad
Freaky witch 
Fellow woman
??????????  where are you going with this one luke?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 29, 2004)

this better be something nice!!!!!



			
				Luke9583 said:
			
		

> GoalGetter's an FW


----------



## BritChick (Nov 29, 2004)

Good morning.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 29, 2004)

11/29

BW- 191

Chest/back

Bench press
RI= 90-120sec
275/4x4

decline DB bench pres
RI= 60sec
85/8x3

incline DB fly (w/external rotation at the top of movement)
RI=30sec
45/12x3

WG pull up
RI= 60sec
bw/6x4

machine rows (neutral grip)
RI= 30sec
190/10, 7

prone incline DB rows
RI= 30sec
50/12, 10

rev. peck deck
RI= 30sec
130/15x2

situps (feet elevated)
bw/50x3


comments:
New program started today.  Bench pres felt good.  Moved the weight fine and stayed away from failure.  Teh Decline presses were light as I never do them and didn't know what I could handle at that rest interval for hat rep range so I took a guess.  Now I know for next time.  Incline flyes could have been heavier as well.  But that is okay, I need to know were to start and were to go.  I was stil working my ass off and my heart rate was through the roof.  On to back.  The WG pull ups were fine then it was down hill from there.  I went with weight that I thought I could handle for the give reps but I was wiped out after all the chest work and the 30sec rest intervals on back exercises were killer.  So I have something to work on.  So, the goal is to pick a few exercises and try and increase something each time (weight or reps).  Obviously I can't increase all the exercises so I have to pick some each week.  I felt good about this workout.  I am pooped and my pump was incredible.  More tomorrow!!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 29, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I can't waite to see how it works either.....lol.  the way I see it is nothing will completely back far so long as I eat properly.  You can train like a jackass and see decent results if your diet is spot on.  So I have no problem mixing my training programs up like this.



You train like a jackass? 

Nice workout.  Are you hungry from dropping the cals?


----------



## I'm Trying (Nov 29, 2004)

Good job Freak! I'm intrested how your new program will unfold. so far so good.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You train like a jackass?
> 
> Nice workout.  Are you hungry from dropping the cals?




Dude I am so fuicking hungry!!!!!  You have no idea!!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 29, 2004)

Man.. I am hungry too.  I think I will add some carbs post workout.

Hey, do you 'store' fat evenly?  I seem to be a bit 'fatter' on my left side, than right?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 29, 2004)

11/29/04

Food (cycle of hypocaloric starts today   )


M1
5 whites
3 whole
.5c oats
1 apple


M2
6oz chicken breast
1tbsp flax
10oz sweetpotato
steamed greens


M3 (post workout)
2.5 scoops whey
.75c oats


M4
2 turkey burgers
1.5c brown rice


M5
2 scoops whey
3tbsp natty pb
.5c oats


M6
8oz chicken
salad
3tbsp Newman's oil & vinegar


totals
3371 cals
341g protein      40%
258g carbs         28%
116g fat            33%



Got close enough to the 40/30/30, p/c/f ratio that I was shooting for.  Basically the idea here was to drop right into hypocaloric from hypercaloric and bi-pass maintenace.  I can maintain my BW at about 3700-4000cals.  To bulk I was up around 4400-4700.  So now I am dropping slightly under maintenace to see what happens.  I am shooting for an intake of 3300-3500cals for the next 3-4 weeks.


----------



## I'm Trying (Nov 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hey, do you 'store' fat evenly?  I seem to be a bit 'fatter' on my left side, than right?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Man.. I am hungry too.  I think I will add some carbs post workout.
> 
> Hey, do you 'store' fat evenly?  I seem to be a bit 'fatter' on my left side, than right?





I always said you were a freak but damn!!!!  Fatter on the left than the left??  What do your nuts look like??


----------



## PreMier (Nov 29, 2004)

The left one hangs lower?   Maybe because its fatter and heavier haha


----------



## P-funk (Nov 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> The left one hangs lower?   Maybe because its fatter and heavier haha




hahhahaha.......are you serious about being fatter on one side??  Man that is so funny.  I think I am pretty even..


----------



## PreMier (Nov 29, 2004)

Yea, I am serious.  Its not really noticeable, I mean I dont think others can tell, but I can.  I wonder what is wrong with me?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, I am serious.  Its not really noticeable, I mean I dont think others can tell, but I can.  I wonder what is wrong with me?




nothing is wrong with you accept for the fact that you have a chode.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 29, 2004)

I dont have a chode.  Its well known that my cock is longer than it is wide(although it is still fat).  

I hope you starve.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 29, 2004)

I am starving you prick!!!



Dude, I don;'t know why you don't distribute fat evenly??  But I think it is pretty cool that you don't.  It makes you original.  Like a medical miracle or something.  


Also, I love you are now the author of the art of war.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 29, 2004)

Im lopsided 

Yea, if you want to change the rules, you better be the one who writes them


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 29, 2004)

It's an epidemic.  Everybodies' journals are either discussing cock size, or spanking 











I love it


----------



## P-funk (Nov 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Im lopsided
> 
> Yea, if you want to change the rules, you better be the one who writes them




Man, lopsided and a duder.  You really can't win!!


You should write some more rules.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 29, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> It's an epidemic.  Everybodies' journals are either discussing cock size, or spanking
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Not everbodies.....Pay attention here young one!!!  Only in the journals that I post in are these topics discussed.  If it weren't for me this board would lack some major crudeness.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 29, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Not everbodies.....Pay attention here young one!!! Only in the journals that I post in are these topics discussed. If it weren't for me this board would lack some major crudeness.


You need to visit Burner's journal P 

You're missing out !


----------



## P-funk (Nov 29, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> You need to visit Burner's journal P
> 
> You're missing out !




Just checked it out.   I will keep reding and enter the conversation when I feel that something extremely crude needs to be said.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 29, 2004)

I"ll watch and learn!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 29, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Just checked it out.   I will keep reding and enter the conversation when I feel that something extremely crude needs to be said.



http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=840070&postcount=183
You should post something about these.. like: "Uncover your tits baby, so I can splatter them with hot cum"


----------



## P-funk (Nov 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=840070&postcount=183
> You should post something about these.. like: "Uncover your tits baby, so I can splatter them with hot cum"




WTF????  What thread did that CUM from?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 29, 2004)

Its from Burners journal in the IM comp section.  Second to last page.

If you click my link, look in the top right corner, it will say the thread.. click it, and it will take you there.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Its from Burners journal in the IM comp section.  Second to last page.
> 
> If you click my link, look in the top right corner, it will say the thread.. click it, and it will take you there.




hahahhaha, that is great!! I gotta read that thread more often.  I'll be pumpin loads all over the keyboard!!!!  hahahhahahahahhah


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 29, 2004)

I told you!


----------



## I'm Trying (Nov 29, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> hahahhaha, that is great!! I gotta read that thread more often.  I'll be pumpin loads all over the keyboard!!!!  hahahhahahahahhah


----------



## P-funk (Nov 29, 2004)

Actually on second thought, fuck it.  What do I need that soft core bullshit for when I can download real porn whenever I want??

From now on the only Journals I read are mine, premiers and monstars!!  Because they are the only ones where the real comedy lies!!  Right P!!??


----------



## PreMier (Nov 29, 2004)

*P-funk:* Absolutely bro.  Thanks for the input.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> *P-funk:* Absolutely bro.  Thanks for the input.




*Premier* -Alright bro, thanks for stopping by.  Appreciate it.





jhahaahhahhahhahhha...........FUCK MY SIDE MY SIDE!!!!  I CAN'T BREATHE AGAIN!!


huh huh huh huh


----------



## PreMier (Nov 29, 2004)

hahahahahaahha

heh heh heh..


----------



## PreMier (Nov 29, 2004)

agh, I just choked on brown rice hahahaha


----------



## P-funk (Nov 29, 2004)

damn it beavis!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 29, 2004)

I need Tp for my bunghole


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 29, 2004)

my journal's more like a shakespearian comedy, staring automobiles


----------



## I'm Trying (Nov 29, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Actually on second thought, fuck it.  What do I need that soft core bullshit for when I can download real porn whenever I want??
> 
> From now on the only Journals I read are mine, premiers and monstars!!  Because they are the only ones where the real comedy lies!!  Right P!!??


Ahh    whats wrong with mine??


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 29, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Actually on second thought, fuck it. What do I need that soft core bullshit for when I can download real porn whenever I want??
> 
> From now on the only Journals I read are mine, premiers and monstars!! Because they are the only ones where the real comedy lies!! Right P!!??


 What about mine?  Don't make me cry.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I need Tp for my bunghole


 LMAO! hahahahahahaha awesome.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2004)

WTF's going on in here?!?! I come in for expert training info and all I get is Patrick wanting to spew his stuff over an innocent keyboard while he's talking to Premier!!!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 30, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> What about mine?  Don't make me cry.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 30, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

>


 If you're gonna "poke" me, there are better poking devices I could think of than a fucking TWIG.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 30, 2004)




----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 30, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

>


 and so it begins... another smut-filled day at IM.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 30, 2004)

Morning!!


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 30, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> and so it begins... another smut-filled day at IM.



It wouldn't be IM without the smut.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 30, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> It wouldn't be IM without the smut.



...and the smut slingers...


----------



## P-funk (Nov 30, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> If you're gonna "poke" me, there are better poking devices I could think of than a fucking TWIG.




Two things come to mind:

1) a nine iron
2) it rymes with sock


----------



## BritChick (Nov 30, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Two things come to mind:
> 
> 1) a nine iron
> 2) it rymes with sock



Ooooo I know, I know... a rock!   

Good morning Patrick, see you are in fine form as always.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 30, 2004)

11/30/04

BW- 191

Leg Day (brutal workout  BUT my hips were killing me and it is all my fault because I am stupid)


bike- 3min warm up

squats  RI=90-120sec
315/4,4,3,2

SLDL
RI= 60sec
225/12x3

unilateral leg press
RI= no rest inbetween legs 
Weight does not include leg press sled
320/8x3

leg extension
RI= 30sec
110/20x3

seated calf raises
180/12x4

STRETCHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!  (JACK ASS)


Comments:
Well, squats were great today at all.  My hips were and have been killing me for the past 4 or 5 days.  my left knee has pain too.  Basically I am supposed to be stretching them everyday and that mean EVERYDAY!!!  I have really slacked on that in the past 4-5 weeks and come up with silly excuses like "I don't have time" or "I'll do it tomorrow".  Well, I am paying for it now.  I need to get serious about my stretching program and quite being so stubborn about it.  I was really tight today when squating and it was hard and it showed as I couldn't get 315/4x4.   I am really pissed about this.  The rest of the workout was brutal.  The sldl's were killer and the one legged leg presses without rest made me want to puke.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 30, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Ooooo I know, I know... a rock!
> 
> Good morning Patrick, see you are in fine form as always.




rock.......close......keep guessing.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 30, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> rock.......close......keep guessing.



Hmmm cock?!!!  
But why would you poke anybody with a rooster, those things are viscious.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 30, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hmmm cock?!!!
> But why would you poke anybody with a rooster, those things are viscious.


   

 OMFG.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 30, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hmmm cock?!!!
> But why would you poke anybody with a rooster, those things are viscious.




were the fuck did you get rooster??  that is a monkey?

and yes cock is the wining answer.  However rooster????  HMMM, I do like the sound of that!!!

So now it is 3 things

1) nine iron
2) cock
3) rooster


Look out GG.....CLUCK CLUCK


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 30, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ...and the smut slingers...



I want to be a smut slinger


----------



## P-funk (Nov 30, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I want to be a smut slinger




so change your member profile above your avi like I did.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 30, 2004)

I have been lazy on stretching too 

Nice workout still.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 30, 2004)

to tired to post meals.....same food as always.  here is the important info:

3461 cals
320g protien    39%
265g carbs       28%
119g fat          33%


----------



## I'm Trying (Nov 30, 2004)

Good workout. I too need to stretch more pre and post workout.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 30, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> rock.......close......keep guessing.


Leave me outta your sick perverted post games, LOL. J/K. Great w/o today P!


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 30, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> The sldl's were killer and the one legged leg presses without rest made me want to puke.



I saw that coming.  You're a fucking machine man!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 1, 2004)




----------



## BritChick (Dec 1, 2004)




----------



## Velvet (Dec 1, 2004)




----------



## BritChick (Dec 1, 2004)




----------



## Velvet (Dec 1, 2004)




----------



## BritChick (Dec 1, 2004)




----------



## CowPimp (Dec 1, 2004)

That's some grade A whoring you guys are doing right there.  Keep it up!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 1, 2004)

Cunts


----------



## bulletproof1 (Dec 1, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> BP- get the fuck out of my journal



      

i havent showed up here for over a week and no one has even noticed my absence.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 1, 2004)

I noticed....I love you BP......


----------



## bulletproof1 (Dec 1, 2004)

yea i see ..... you believe in that "tough love" shit.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 1, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> yea i see ..... you believe in that "tough love" shit.


 Hey funky... can i have some of your tough love, too?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 1, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hey funky... can i have some of your tough love, too?




you bet you ass you can........now get over here!!  Both of you!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 1, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you bet you ass you can........now get over here!!  Both of you!!!


 Oh boy! my first three some! hahahahahah Who woulda thought it'd  be funky and bp! hahahahaha!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 1, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Oh boy! my first three some! hahahahahah Who woulda thought it'd  be funky and bp! hahahahaha!



I feel bad for you..


----------



## PreMier (Dec 1, 2004)

Hey P.. I know that you can enjoy the quality of this ass.
http://snipurl.com/ax8v


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 1, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I feel bad for you..


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHA! For me, or the boys?


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 1, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hey P.. I know that you can enjoy the quality of this ass.
> http://snipurl.com/ax8v


 LMAO!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 1, 2004)

For you.  P looks like Curious George(Iknow, because he got his haircut not long ago), and Bullet well... he is bullet.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 1, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> For you. P looks like Curious George(Iknow, because he got his haircut not long ago), and Bullet well... he is bullet.


 well this is a make pretend threesome, so I can make pretend I think Curious George is hot , and well... Um... i'll leave any bullet-related comments alone for now. HAHAHA!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 1, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hey P.. I know that you can enjoy the quality of this ass.
> http://snipurl.com/ax8v



WTF!  That is ridiculous.  Great, now I have to go jerk off.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 1, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> LMAO!



 I just got that!


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 1, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Two things come to mind:
> 
> 1) a nine iron
> 2) it rymes with sock



a lock?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 1, 2004)

Since P isnt here, I should fill his journal with smut.  I have nothing better to do while at work


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 1, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Since P isnt here, I should fill his journal with smut.  I have nothing better to do while at work


 yeah yeah! heh heh heh SMUT! (beavis)


----------



## PreMier (Dec 1, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> yeah yeah! heh heh heh SMUT! (beavis)



huh huh huh (dr.Chiro)


----------



## PreMier (Dec 1, 2004)




----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 1, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

>


HELLO!!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 1, 2004)




----------



## P-funk (Dec 1, 2004)

up yours P


----------



## PreMier (Dec 1, 2004)

aww man, I'll erase the posts if ya want..


----------



## P-funk (Dec 1, 2004)

God this thread has becum twat-tastic!!!!!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 1, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> aww man, I'll erase the posts if ya want..





NO!!!!  LMAO

When I clicked the arrow to take me to the last post it took me to the one were you said "I feel bad for you" to goal getter.  SO I responded to that.  I then saw all this great smut!!  I love it


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 1, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Since P isnt here, I should fill his journal with smut. I have nothing better to do while at work


 

 


WOW


----------



## P-funk (Dec 1, 2004)

I can't believe you guys put pics of my sister in my journal
that is so nice of you.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 1, 2004)

Is she single?

Hey P, what's your phone number?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 1, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Is she single?



Fuck you, I got dibs


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 1, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Fuck you, I got dibs


Ok, what's her mom look like?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 1, 2004)

Get the fuck out of here luke.  Only premier is allowed to fuck my sister.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 1, 2004)

cock blocked by the brotha'


----------



## P-funk (Dec 1, 2004)

P, why did you delete you message??  Show yourself!!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 1, 2004)

Posted it too late.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 1, 2004)

LOL.. remember our chat about SF.  Look at his old journal


----------



## P-funk (Dec 1, 2004)

*Premier*- thanks for stopping by and fucking my sister bro. totally appreciate it.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 1, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> LOL.. remember our chat about SF.  Look at his old journal




I know...I saw that early this AM!!! hahhahahhaa.....we called it.  Maybe I should post something..


SF=Johnny


----------



## PreMier (Dec 1, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> *Premier*- thanks for stopping by and fucking my sister bro. totally appreciate it.



hahahaaha

*P-funk:* No problem man, I appreciate the support.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 1, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> hahahaaha
> 
> *P-funk:* No problem man, I appreciate the support.





   


I am so supportive when you fuck my sister!!


GO P....GET HER....GET HER!!


----------



## Cold Iron (Dec 1, 2004)

*P-funk *  I know youre into a HST type of training...so when training multiple muscles in one workout, how to you go about streching+ waming up for them?

Shit sorry for the BB'ing question, feel like im going off topic in this thread    

....so..... ...ya......that some nice bootay!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 1, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I know...I saw that early this AM!!! hahhahahhaa.....we called it.  Maybe I should post something..
> 
> 
> SF=Johnny



Are you serious?  What was in his old journal?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 1, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Are you serious?  What was in his old journal?



I called him out one pics he posted.  He posted pictures of Luke Mueller, stating it was him.  Since I knew who Luke was, I knew he was full of shit.  He just lied, and it didnt suprise me that he lied again.  He said he wanted to be "an inspiration"


----------



## P-funk (Dec 2, 2004)

Arnie's left nu said:
			
		

> *P-funk *  I know youre into a HST type of training...so when training multiple muscles in one workout, how to you go about streching+ waming up for them?
> 
> Shit sorry for the BB'ing question, feel like im going off topic in this thread
> 
> ....so..... ...ya......that some nice bootay!!!




I ususllay don't warm up the other muscles.

I come in to train say chest and back.  I warm up my chest and then hit it and then when I go to back I may do one accomodation set or I may just jump right in.


----------



## Cold Iron (Dec 2, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I ususllay don't warm up the other muscles.
> 
> I come in to train say chest and back.  I warm up my chest and then hit it and then when I go to back I may do one accomodation set or I may just jump right in.



ok thx, that's what I usually do.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 2, 2004)

12/2/04

BW- 190

shoulders/arms


standing overhead bb press
RI= 120sec
155/8x4

standing DB lateral raises
RI= 30sec
20/12,12,10

upright barbell row
RI=60sec
135/6x3

bb curls
RI=60sec
105/6x2

dumbell skull crushers
RI= 60sec
50/6x2

superset
RI= 30sec
a) DB hammer curls- 25/15x2
b) pressdowns-  stack/15x2

barbell shrugs    (no wraps; overunder grip)
RI= 60sec
365/10x4

bb wrist curl
RI= 30sec
75/12x3

standing cable reverse wrist curl
RI= 30sec
plate#8/12x3

swiss ball pikes
BW/20x3

stretching hips


comments:
Felt like a really great workout.  The pace was fast just as I like it and I really brutalized myself today.  I was moving.  funny story.  My training partner, who I haven't really trained with in about 6-8 weeks, aside from maybe once a week due to schedule conflict, will no longer be able to train with me.  He is taking on the postition as general manager in training at the gym, which is why he was training at strange times the past 6-8 weeks also.  So, he is no longer a trainer and will not have the same schedule and breaks in the day as I.  So, I am cool to role solo anyway.  Here is where the funny part is.  A new guy started at the gym about 3 weeks ago.  All amped up about training and stuff and asking me a million questions "oh, they say you are into bb'ing.   they say you train hard.  Can i work out with you sometime?"  So on mon. this week he asked if he could train with me thursday.  I was like sure....hehehehe, thinking....this guy has no idea what he is getting into.  So I am sitting there in the gym getting ready to workout adn my manager walks over to me and I tlel him I am about to workout with the new guy and he looks at me and says "OH MAN!!  Please don't kill him!  I need him to work the floor tonight."  I am laugh and he is saying "Oh, you suck.  You are going to kill him, aren't you."  So the guy shows up and I am ready to rock.  I say "Okay, I will do some warm up and then I am right in.  timed rest intervals and all so try and keep up."  he says "okay".  So long story short, he did about 2 sets of overhead presses and three sets of lateral raises and stopped and said "I am done man.  Can I just watch you train?  I can't keep up."   LMAO!!!!!!  HAHAHHAAHHAHAHAHAHHHAHAHHA.....Rookie.


----------



## hu1k (Dec 2, 2004)

No wonder he couldn't keep up. After reading through your workout there's only a handful of guys I've ever met that could keep up with that routine. Way to go.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 2, 2004)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! That's hilarious.  Poor guy. 

 I still say I can hang patrick-style. Maybe lighter weight, but the only way I'd quit is if I passed out. (and from what i hear from ya, that's likely to happen).


----------



## P-funk (Dec 2, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! That's hilarious.  Poor guy.
> 
> I still say I can hang patrick-style. Maybe lighter weight, but the only way I'd quit is if I passed out. (and from what i hear from ya, that's likely to happen).




I have passed out or blacked out like 3 times.  Usually on leg day.  Every other workout is just hard.  But leg day is hell.

Let me get my hands around you neck and I bet I can make you pass out.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 2, 2004)

Those short RI's have got to be killer!!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 2, 2004)

they are killer lol.....that is why I am usually rolling around on the gym floor cursing. hahahhaha


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 2, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I have passed out or blacked out like 3 times. Usually on leg day. Every other workout is just hard. But leg day is hell.
> 
> Let me get my hands around you neck and I bet I can make you pass out.


 If you get your hands around my neck, I certainly hope you'll be gentle. Bah, who am i kidding. I like it rough. hahahahahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 2, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> they are killer lol.....that is why I am usually rolling around on the gym floor cursing. hahahhaha



You have any clients that you train like this ??


----------



## P-funk (Dec 2, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> You have any clients that you train like this ??




yeah.....I have 3 girls that train on 30sec rest intervals.  They come in and warm up.  The weight lifting part takes about 30min.  We then do abs and then I stretch them out.  It kills them but they see great improvements with this type of training.  For my male clients....well, they are al pussys.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 2, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> If you get your hands around my neck, I certainly hope you'll be gentle. Bah, who am i kidding. I like it rough. hahahahahahahahahahahahaha!




don't worry I'll be gentle.  maybe i wouldn't put my hands around you neck.  Maybe I would place them around you thigh and kiss your neck.  How is that?  better?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 2, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yeah.....I have 3 girls that train on 30sec rest intervals.  They come in and warm up.  The weight lifting part takes about 30min.  We then do abs and then I stretch them out.  It kills them but they see great improvements with this type of training.  For my male clients....well, they are al pussys.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 2, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yeah.....I have 3 girls that train on 30sec rest intervals. They come in and warm up. The weight lifting part takes about 30min. We then do abs and then I stretch them out. It kills them but they see great improvements with this type of training. For my male clients....well, they are al pussys.


 That's how I trained throuh my 12 weeks for the body for life contest, pretty much. Except nobody stretched me.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 2, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> don't worry I'll be gentle. maybe i wouldn't put my hands around you neck. Maybe I would place them around you thigh and kiss your neck. How is that? better?


  Funky, not in front of the children!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 2, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> That's how I trained throuh my 12 weeks for the body for life contest, pretty much. Except nobody stretched me.




I would have stretched you.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 2, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Funky, not in front of the children!




hahahhaha....fucking kids!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 2, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I would have stretched you.


 Good lord, it's getting hot in here. hahahaha!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 2, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Good lord, it's getting hot in here. hahahaha!




I know....luckily my pants are off.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 2, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I know....luckily my pants are off.


 My turn:


----------



## P-funk (Dec 2, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> My turn:




mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 2, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

>


 Holy shit! Your pants are on fire!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 2, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Holy shit! Your pants are on fire!




that's not my pants....I took them off a long time ago


----------



## hu1k (Dec 2, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> that's not my pants....I took them off a long time ago


Redhead??
Hahaha.


----------



## Cold Iron (Dec 2, 2004)

burning bush....hahah love it


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 2, 2004)

You work out like a nut Pfunk.  I applaude you


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 2, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yeah.....I have 3 girls that train on 30sec rest intervals.  They come in and warm up.  The weight lifting part takes about 30min.  We then do abs and then I stretch them out.  It kills them but they see great improvements with this type of training.  For my male clients....well, they are al pussys.



Haha!  People do too many 6 minute ab workouts.  I was in Target today and I saw some piece of ab equipment that said 6 second abs on the box, complete with pictures implying that you can spot reduce.  God that pisses me off.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 2, 2004)

hahahahaha.. "rookie" 

Damn, I am such a rookie 

Any change in body composition yet?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 2, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> You work out like a nut Pfunk.  I applaude you


Like a nut?  He IS a nut .  (the cheesy grin implies I'm kidding)


----------



## P-funk (Dec 2, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> hahahahaha.. "rookie"
> 
> Damn, I am such a rookie
> 
> Any change in body composition yet?




well, stopping the creatin has made me drop water.  I look drier now so that is nice.   I still feel fat.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 2, 2004)

Hello.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 2, 2004)

diet.....more clean foods.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 3, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Haha! People do too many 6 minute ab workouts. I was in Target today and I saw some piece of ab equipment that said 6 second abs on the box, complete with pictures implying that you can spot reduce. God that pisses me off.


 You mean there's no such thing as spot-reduction?!  

    

 Seriously though. I get up at 4 AM, and I have opted to just NOT turn on the TV at that time. EVERY CHANNEL has one infomercial or another about the latest, greatest miracle exercise machine. And they ALL imply that it's easy, that spot reduction is possible, and that ANYONE can look like the fitness models on the demo if they use the gadget along with a "sensible diet" (and they say the "sensible diet" part in passing and so fast that you miss it if you're not listening for it).

 I got frustrated, having to waste precious morning minutes channel surfing for programming that wasn't a weight-loss related infomercial. 

 At 4 AM, silence really IS golden.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 3, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> You mean there's no such thing as spot-reduction?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah, I get up at 4:30am and i can't stand the TV.  I just make breakfast and stare at the computer screen.  it is much more fun.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 3, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I got frustrated, having to waste precious morning minutes channel surfing for programming that wasn't a weight-loss related infomercial.
> 
> At 4 AM, silence really IS golden.



Well said.  I hardly watch TV in general.  There is just too much worthless crap on it.  I woulld rather be stimulating my brain, not zombifying it.  Did you know that you exhibit greater brain activity while sleeping than watching TV?


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 3, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Well said. I hardly watch TV in general. There is just too much worthless crap on it. I woulld rather be stimulating my brain, not zombifying it. Did you know that you exhibit greater brain activity while sleeping than watching TV?


 If you knew me a year ago, you wouldn't believe that I barely watch TV these days. Even five months ago. I had my TV on all the time. I knew what was going on on every channel (cable _and_ local). Then it was just the Food Network, for the past few months, and now I just haven't even turned on the TV much at all.

 I feel smarter by just sitting in silence.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 3, 2004)

> I feel smarter by just sitting in silence.



But is it really silence??


----------



## BritChick (Dec 3, 2004)

Don't you guys find people think you are _really_ strange when you say you don't watch TV, I get everything from people thinking I am a snob, to the pitifull looks that they think I can't afford it... heaven forbid someone would _choose_ not to watch all those reality shows...  I prefer to either watch vids or waste my entire day on here!   

Good morning P


----------



## P-funk (Dec 3, 2004)

morning brit.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 3, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> But is it really silence??


 OK there's the tip-tappity-tap of the keyboard, and the occasional fart, but yeah mostly silence. Except when my neighbor is a) banging his flavor of the month, b) arguing with his ex-wife on the phone, or c) making a protein shake in his blender, d) all of the above in quick succession.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 3, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Don't you guys find people think you are _really_ strange when you say you don't watch TV, I get everything from people thinking I am a snob, to the pitifull looks that they think I can't afford it... heaven forbid someone would _choose_ not to watch all those reality shows...  I prefer to either watch vids or waste my entire day on here!
> 
> Good morning P


 people who know me from way back are shocked when i say that. people who don't know me think i'm a snob, and people who have met me recently and have been to my apartment are baffled as to why on earth wouldn't i watch tv when i have this HUGE flat screen taking up 45% of the available space in my apartment.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 3, 2004)

12/03/04

Food

RE-FEED!!!!!!

m1
5 whites
3 whole
.75c oats
apple

m2
2 turkey burgers
2 thomas' everything bagels

m3
6oz chicken breast
2 thomas' everything bagels

m4
12 egg whites
2 thomas' everything bagels

m5
2 scoops whey
1.5c oats
1tbsp natty pb
banana
small box of raisens


totals
4139 calories
298g protein
550g carbs
81g fat


----------



## BritChick (Dec 3, 2004)

Mmmmmm bagels.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 3, 2004)

This journal is starting to be as bad as Ivy's whore, I mean training journal. Patrick you whore!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 3, 2004)

I am not a whore!!  I am a rape victim!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 3, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> This journal is starting to be as bad as Ivy's whore, I mean training journal. Patrick you whore!


 He's learning from the best.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 3, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I am not a whore!!  I am a rape victim!!


 Liar! It was consentual!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 3, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Liar! It was consentual!




God!!  why are you destroying my fantasy???????
It was role playing!!  And it was fun!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 3, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> He's learning from the best.


You are good, but actually *I'M* the best!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 3, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> You are good, but actually *I'M* the best!



No... your not.  I have the most posts per day on average HAHAHAHAHA   to me!

P(29.87)
Rock(25.??)


----------



## P-funk (Dec 3, 2004)

I just want to get raped.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 3, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> No... your not.  I have the most posts per day on average HAHAHAHAHA   to me!
> 
> P(29.87)
> Rock(25.??)


I've been taking a sabbatical, LOL!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 3, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I just want to get raped.


Alright already! I'm taking the train up. Are we doing the rape before or after we go to see some musicals?!?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 3, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Alright already! I'm taking the train up. Are we doing the rape before or after we go to see some musicals?!?




I was hoping in an alley after the musical.  that way it is more realistic.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 3, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Alright already! I'm taking the train up. Are we doing the rape before or after we go to see some musicals?!?


 who are ya'll raping? can i come? i love musicals!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 3, 2004)

Will do. Let's make the musical "Rent" then.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 3, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> who are ya'll raping? can i come? i love musicals!




yes you may cum.




> Will do. Let's make the musical "Rent" then.



Rent, Eh????  This sounds strangly familiar.  De javu!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 3, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yes you may cum.


 Yummy.. er... i mean. Good. I'll grab my coat and purse.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 3, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Yummy.. er... i mean. Good. I'll grab my coat and purse.


Oh, now i'm definately there!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 3, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Yummy.. er... i mean. Good. I'll grab my coat and purse.




just make sure you are wearing nothing underneath that overcoat.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 3, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> just make sure you are wearing nothing underneath that overcoat.


Forget that. It'll be fun to rip it off!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 3, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> just make sure you are wearing nothing underneath that overcoat.


 That was the plan.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 3, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> That was the plan.




But I know you ain't wearin' nothin' 
Underneath that overcoat 
And it's all a show 

That kinda lovin' 
Makes me wanna pull 
Down the shade 
That kinda lovin' 
Yeah now I'm never gonna be the same 

I go crazy, crazy, baby, I go crazy 
You turn it on 
Then you're gone 
Yeah you drive me 
Crazy, crazy, crazy, for you baby 
What can I do, honey 
I feel like the color blue...


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 3, 2004)

Damn.  Someone likes bagels...


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 4, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> But I know you ain't wearin' nothin'
> Underneath that overcoat
> And it's all a show
> 
> ...


 Damn, Funky... Thanks for singing me to sleep last night... you have a lovely voice... 
 hahahahahahahaha!

 love this song.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 4, 2004)

12/4/04

BW- 190

chest/back

bench press
RI= 90-120sec
280/4x4

decline DB bench press
RI= 60sec
90/8,8,6

incline DB flyes
RI= 30sec
50/10,10,9

WG pull ups
RI= 60sec
BW/6x4

machine rows
RI= 30sec
190/10x2

prone incline DB rows
RI=30sec
50/12,10

reverse peck deck
RI= 30sec
130/18x2

DB pull over
100/12x1

lying leg raises
bw/20x3

decline situps
BW= 45/25x3


stretching


commments:
workout felt good. moved quick.  felt strong.  280/4x4 on the bench was moving fast.  didn't get constant reps on my othe chest exercises for all sets so i have something to work on.  felt good.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 4, 2004)

Nice w/o Patrick. When you do flyes, how much do you bend your arms in the stretch?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 4, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Nice w/o Patrick. When you do flyes, how much do you bend your arms in the stretch?




I bend them enough to take some torque off the shoulder joint.  Not to bent though.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 4, 2004)

I notice if I don't bend'em enough, I get alot of pressure on my elbow joint.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 4, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I notice if I don't bend'em enough, I get alot of pressure on my elbow joint.




so bend 'em


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 4, 2004)

Very profound! Thank you master! LOL.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 4, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 12/4/04
> bench press
> RI= 90-120sec
> 280/4x4
> ...


Really solid bench work P .


----------



## P-funk (Dec 4, 2004)

rock- no prob.  that is what I am here for.

JD- thanks.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 4, 2004)

12/04/04

food

UGH!!!  HUNGRY!!  DIETING SUCKS!!

M1
5 whites
3 whole
3/4c oats
apple

M2
2 scoops whey
3tbsp natty pb

M3
1.5c brown rice
2 turkey burgers

M4 (post workout)
2.5 scoops whey
3/4c oats

M5
6oz chicken
1tbsp flax
9oz sweetpotato
steamed greens

M5
6oz chicken
salad
3tbsp Newman's Oil and vinegar

M6
2 scoops whey
1/2c oats
2tbsp natty pb


totals
3844 cals
358g protein      39%
391g carbs        27%
136g fat           34%


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 4, 2004)

3,844 Cals and your hungry?!? You beast! I ate 1,840 cals today and I'm fine.


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 5, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> 3,844 Cals and your hungry?!? You beast! I ate 1,840 cals today and I'm fine.


Man can't wait when I can eat 3000+ calories again


----------



## P-funk (Dec 5, 2004)

12/5/04

BW- 189

legs

Bike- 3min warm up

deadlifts
RI= 90-120sec
385/4,4,2

front squat
RI= 60sec
145/15,15,11

unilateral leg curl
RI= no rest inbetween legs
35/15,15,10

hpyers (with cambered bar inbetween elbows)
RI= 60sec
bw + 65/10x3

45 degree calf raise
Ri= 30sec
220/15x4

stretch.



Comments:
UGH!!!  I am beat.   God I suck at deadlifting for reps.  I am good for singles or doubles but anyhting more and I am jsut beat.  I should drop the weight next time to try and get 4 on each set.  This was the first time i front squated for high reps (reps over 10 that is).  I was originally shooting for 20 but I didn't know what to expect.  I had to stop at 15 knowing that if I hit 20 on that first set there would be no more sets!!  Damn, that was hard with only 60sec rest.  I though for sure i was going to puke.  Training legs with serious timed rest intervals is by far the hardest thing I have ever done.  This was just a brutal workout.  I am just finished.  I need to lie down and take a nap.  Plus, after yesterdays workout, lifting my arms above my head is painful.....all is good.


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 5, 2004)

Nice job P.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 5, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> UGH!!!  I am beat.   God I suck at deadlifting for reps.  I am good for singles or doubles but anyhting more and I am jsut beat.  I should drop the weight next time to try and get 4 on each set.    I though for sure i was going to puke.


Maybe you just need to stop being a pussy and work the weight slacker!!! Less talk and more walk. You THOUGHT you were going to puke?!?!? That's not a true workout until you DO puke!!! 

Anyways, nice w/o!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 5, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Maybe you just need to stop being a pussy and work the weight slacker!!! Less talk and more walk. You THOUGHT you were going to puke?!?!? That's not a true workout until you DO puke!!!
> 
> Anyways, nice w/o!





I never puke on the gym floor mother fucker.  I will swallow that shit in my mouth before I thow up and look like a pussy.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 5, 2004)

Sometimes it slips out when I'm at the gym, but I eat and lick it up. That's my damn protein, you know?!?


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 5, 2004)

Nice looking workout.  I could never get comfortable doing front squats.  They always felt funny to me.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 6, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Nice looking workout.  I could never get comfortable doing front squats.  They always felt funny to me.




hold the weight in the rack position instead of arms criss-crossed over shoulders.  You are going to need to do it fro cleans anyway.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 6, 2004)

Hey Motha' Funker,  You started out on the bike?  just a 3 minute warmup?


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 6, 2004)

GM, FT. GIHYSM! FMD! 

 (To everyone else, don't even bother. i don't think _I_ even know what i just said there! LMAO!)


----------



## BritChick (Dec 6, 2004)

Good morning.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 6, 2004)

Luke- yeah, just three minutes to warm up the knee and the hip.  i do a ton of warm up sets after that.  For legs I really have to warm up.


GG-  Good morning Funky town.  God I'm Happy You  SM (need help there).  and then FMD (need help there too)


Brit- good morn


----------



## BritChick (Dec 6, 2004)

Hey P... adapting to the diet yet, how's are the lower cals effecting your workouts?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 6, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey P... adapting to the diet yet, how's are the lower cals effecting your workouts?




hasn't affected my workouts as much as working to many hours adn being sleep deprived has.

My workouts only get affected after I have been dieting for extended periods of time.  I am just really fucking hungry right now.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 6, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> hasn't affected my workouts as much as working to many hours adn being sleep deprived has.
> 
> My workouts only get affected after I have been dieting for extended periods of time.  I am just really fucking hungry right now.



How long are you cutting for?  This isn't your pre-contest stretch yet is it?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 6, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> How long are you cutting for?  This isn't your pre-contest stretch yet is it?




no, the real contest I want to do is the first week of June.  I will shott for a few shows in may or late feb also.  This is a mini cut following 4 weeks of bulking (put on 5lbs).  I go hypocaloric for the next 2-3 weeks and then it is back to bulking.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 6, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> no, the real contest I want to do is the first week of June.  I will shott for a few shows in may or late feb also.  This is a mini cut following 4 weeks of bulking (put on 5lbs).  I go hypocaloric for the next 2-3 weeks and then it is back to bulking.



Gottcha.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 7, 2004)

GM, kinda late, FM.

 WTFDATSOMJM? "BB"?? 

 Oh and, YWL. Y, YW. IWW.
 (insert victory dance here).


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 7, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> hold the weight in the rack position instead of arms criss-crossed over shoulders.  You are going to need to do it fro cleans anyway.



That makes sense.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 7, 2004)

12/7/04

BW- 190

shoulders/arms

standing overhead bb press
RI= 90sec
155/10,10,6,5

Db lateral raises
RI= 30sec
25/8x3

BB upright row
RI= 60sec
135/7x3

BB curls
RI= 30 sec
95/6x2

Db skull crushers
RI= 30sec
40/12x3

superset 
RI= 30sec
a) DB hammer curls- 30/15x2
b) pressdowns- stack/15, 12

bb shrugs (no wraps; over/under grip)
RI= 60sec
385/6x4

superset
RI= 30sec
a) RG wrist curl-   45/12x3
b) BB wrist curls-   65/12x3

stretch


comments:
Did somethings differently today.  I lowered my rest interval on the overhaed press and tried to get 2 more reps (going for 155/10x4) than last week per set.  Well, I didn't.  But I have somethign to work on.  I am not to upset seeing as how I was working with less rest and trying to accomplish more work.  I raised the weight on lateral raises and got one more rep per set on the upright rows.  I lowered the weight on ym curls and skull crushers becasue I cut my rest in half from last week.  I feel like a wuss with these weights.  I hope to someday be able to throw around impressive weight at these short rest intervals.  Right now I have to suck it up and leave my ego at the door and train as best I can.  I feel like a wimp though.

Diet wise......I have been really lazy about posting my diet.  I have been training between 7 and 9 clients a day so I have very little time to post it.  But it has been more of the same.  Cals around 3400/day and very very clean and strict.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 7, 2004)

'ello matey peeps


----------



## P-funk (Dec 7, 2004)

wat the fuck is that??

damn brits


----------



## BritChick (Dec 7, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> wat the fuck is that??
> 
> damn brits



 Just keep ya on ya toes.
Where's your diet slacker!   (jk    )


----------



## P-funk (Dec 7, 2004)

scroll back a few pages.  I eat the same meals everyday.....lol


----------



## BritChick (Dec 7, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> scroll back a few pages.  I eat the same meals everyday.....lol



I know, just giving you a hard time... it's funny, it looks like a few of us have abandoned the daily diet details... gets a bit monotonous. 
Got anything exciting lined up for this week?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

Yea Motha Funker.  What are you doing this weekend


----------



## PreMier (Dec 7, 2004)




----------



## BritChick (Dec 7, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

>



Uh oh... things are gonna messy when Patrick sees this.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 7, 2004)

damn P....thanks for that!!  God she is so hot!!!  Oh man!!

This week sucks.  I have been working so much.  I have so many clients now.  I traind 9 yesterday.  9 today adn 7 everday the rest of the week.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 7, 2004)

Bling bling ma nigga

you'll have mad scrilla fo sho


----------



## P-funk (Dec 7, 2004)

god my nuts hurt


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

Wow


----------



## P-funk (Dec 7, 2004)

what are we wowing??


----------



## PreMier (Dec 7, 2004)

I think he is in 'awe' of your aching balls


----------



## P-funk (Dec 7, 2004)

A picture of Elaine Goodlad will do that to anyone!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 7, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I think he is in 'awe' of your aching balls


 why do your balls hurt, p?


----------



## BritChick (Dec 7, 2004)

Is this an ongoing problem?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 7, 2004)

they hurt so bad.

I am going to take care of them and go to bed.

GN


----------



## Velvet (Dec 8, 2004)

Gm P


----------



## BritChick (Dec 8, 2004)

Morning Funky.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

>


 

Wowwing about this 



"wow"


----------



## P-funk (Dec 8, 2004)

ah yes...thank you for making that the first post on this page...."excuse me while I wip this out."


----------



## Rissole (Dec 8, 2004)

Like this.....??


----------



## P-funk (Dec 9, 2004)

LMAO....God I wanna see that movie so bad!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 9, 2004)

Don't we all 


G'morning P-funk


----------



## Velvet (Dec 9, 2004)

Then just go!  You don't need to have kids to go..there were lots of adults in the audience!  OR just 'borrow' someone else's kids..you'll crap when you see the part where patrick and spongebob get drunk on soda's - sugar rush big time


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 9, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Then just go! You don't need to have kids to go..there were lots of adults in the audience! OR just 'borrow' someone else's kids..you'll crap when you see the part where patrick and spongebob get drunk on soda's - sugar rush big time


 Damn, at the risk of being the most uncool person around all of a sudden, i have to ask: Am I really missing out on something here? I just can't get into spongebob! I'll be honest, I've never given it a fair chance. But is it really worth all this commotion?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 9, 2004)

YES, now grab a kid and hit the theatre...to fit in, learn the spongebob song so you can sing with the rest of the theatre when the movie starts 

"WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, lives in a pineapple under the sea?  Spongebob Squarepants..la la la la..forgot the rest..spongebob squarepants..."


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 9, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> YES, now grab a kid and hit the theatre...to fit in, learn the spongebob song so you can sing with the rest of the theatre when the movie starts
> 
> "WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, lives in a pineapple under the sea? Spongebob Squarepants..la la la la..forgot the rest..spongebob squarepants..."


  heh heh... maybe i'll grab a kid this weekend, if it's really worth it. jeez. i feel like an old person.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 9, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

>


----------



## BritChick (Dec 9, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> LMAO....God I wanna see that movie so bad!



Taking my daughter and 12 of her friends to see it tomorrow night for her birthday... you can come too if you like.   

Good morning.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 9, 2004)

I cam coming with you Brit.....will you buy me popcorn and hold my hand??


Luke,....now that picutre is just fucking scarey!!  lol


----------



## P-funk (Dec 9, 2004)

12/9/04

Bw- 191

chest/back

Bench press
RI= 90-120sec
285/4x4

decline DB bench press
RI= 60sec
90/10,10,7

incline DB flye
RI= 30sec
50/12,12,9

WG pullup
RI= 60sec
BW/6x4

CG machine row
RI= 30sec
170/10x2

prone incline DB rows
RI= 30sec
50/10x2

Reverse peck deck
RI= 30sec
145/15x2

DB pullover
100/14x1

high chair straight leg raises
BW/12x4

stretching


comments:
Felt like an animal today.  I was moving so fast.  285/4x4 felt great adn that is 5lbs more than last week at the same amount of reps too.  I went with the 90s on declines thinking I'd go for 8 reps for three sets but damn, it was to easy so I killed 10 on the first two sets.  Lowered the weight on the machine row a bit to hit the given number of reps and focus my form on really consentrating on feeling those rear delts.   I felt stong as an ox today and my pace was just on!!  I don't know what it is.....I have been feeling happier lately and despite being so damn tired an dbusy at work I have been able to handle these workouts quite nicely.  Also, after 2 weeks of dieting I am starting to see composition changes and people are starting to notice as well.  A friend was working out today when I was and after I was done I was hitting some poses and I hiked up my pants to flex my legs and pulled up my shirt to try and flex my abs (I hate that little pinch on my lower abs. ).  he was like "damn....gettin' ready!!  you quads are freaky!!"  my manager, who also used to compete was watching me pose and was like "oh man, you look killer right now.....you are going to do good this year!!"  I hope I can keep up all this momentum.  I feel really good right now as far as my strength and health goes.  Diet has been spot on and consistent as hell.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 9, 2004)

awesome.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 9, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I cam coming with you Brit.....will you buy me popcorn and hold my hand??


----------



## BritChick (Dec 9, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> comments:
> Felt like an animal today.  I was moving so fast.  285/4x4 felt great adn that is 5lbs more than last week at the same amount of reps too.  I went with the 90s on declines thinking I'd go for 8 reps for three sets but damn, it was to easy so I killed 10 on the first two sets.  Lowered the weight on the machine row a bit to hit the given number of reps and focus my form on really consentrating on feeling those rear delts.   I felt stong as an ox today and my pace was just on!!  I don't know what it is.....I have been feeling happier lately and despite being so damn tired an dbusy at work I have been able to handle these workouts quite nicely.  Also, after 2 weeks of dieting I am starting to see composition changes and people are starting to notice as well.  A friend was working out today when I was and after I was done I was hitting some poses and I hiked up my pants to flex my legs and pulled up my shirt to try and flex my abs (I hate that little pinch on my lower abs. ).  he was like "damn....gettin' ready!!  you quads are freaky!!"  my manager, who also used to compete was watching me pose and was like "oh man, you look killer right now.....you are going to do good this year!!"  I hope I can keep up all this momentum.  I feel really good right now as far as my strength and health goes.  Diet has been spot on and consistent as hell.



Sounds like you're doing awesome Patrick, nice work superfreak!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 9, 2004)

I love those workouts where you are just on fire.  The only problem is I just want to keep going another 60 minutes...


----------



## P-funk (Dec 9, 2004)

I hear ya cow.  the problem is that as much as I want to I just can't lol.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 9, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I hear ya cow.  the problem is that as much as I want to I just can't lol.



I probably wouldn't be able to either if I did your workouts, but I use high rest intervals the entire workout.  I'm usually at about 90 seconds.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 9, 2004)

90sec is managable for me.

60sec is hard

30sec is down right death


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 9, 2004)

Sounds like you got it going on P.  Keep it up... superfreak.


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 9, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 12/9/04
> 
> Bw- 191
> 
> ...




Good job there Faaahhhrrreeekkkk


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 10, 2004)

GM FT! SYT! HS!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 10, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> GM FT! SYT! HS!



  Yeah really HS!!!!!!!!  And I bet you can't freaking wait to SIT!!!!!!!!!     

Have an awesome weekend Patrick!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Yeah really HS!!!!!!!!  And I bet you can't freaking wait to SIT!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Have an awesome weekend Patrick!!!


  Hahahahhaha...  uh. yeah. "I'd like to buy a vowel, Pat."


----------



## BritChick (Dec 10, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hahahahhaha...  uh. yeah. "I'd like to buy a vowel, Pat."


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 10, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 90sec is managable for me.
> 
> 60sec is hard
> 
> 30sec is down right death



Yeah, I've done 60 seconds before.  It's a little challenging, but manageable.  I don't dare play around with 30 second intervals though.  I leave that to the clinically insane, such as yourself.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 10, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Yeah, I've done 60 seconds before. It's a little challenging, but manageable. I don't dare play around with 30 second intervals though. I leave that to the clinically insane, such as yourself.


 I guess 30-second rest intervals must be much tougher when you're throwing around the kind of weight you guys throw around, because most of my workouts i use 30-second rest intervals and for the most part do just fine (except my walking db lunges today). Then again, i'm wimpy-wimpy compared to you big, burly men. hahahaha!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 10, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I guess 30-second rest intervals must be much tougher when you're throwing around the kind of weight you guys throw around, because most of my workouts i use 30-second rest intervals and for the most part do just fine (except my walking db lunges today). Then again, i'm wimpy-wimpy compared to you big, burly men. hahahaha!



No one's ever called me burly before.  I get gurly all the time though...


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 10, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> No one's ever called me burly before.  I get gurly all the time though...


 CP - i've SEEN your pictures. Girly you are NOT.  Well maybe the hair. hahhaha but then again it makes you look like jesus. But I digress. 

 Um. Yeah. Burly is probably more accurate, so feel free to stomp any batches that call you gurly!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 10, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> CP - i've SEEN your pictures. Girly you are NOT.  Well maybe the hair. hahhaha but then again it makes you look like jesus. But I digress.
> 
> Um. Yeah. Burly is probably more accurate, so feel free to stomp any batches that call you gurly!



Haha, thanks.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 10, 2004)

12/10/04

BW- 190

Legs

Damn it......I fogot my flat addidas shoes that I use for squating today so I had to squat in running shoes.  That is the absolutle worst as my feet keep rolling in them.  Squats were a balancing act as well today.


Squats
RI= 120sec
315/4x4

SLDL
RI= 60sec
225/15,13,12,8


Unilateral leg press   (weight not including the leg press sled)
RI= no rest between legs
320/8x3

Leg ext.
RI= 30sec
125/20,20,12

seated calf raises
RI= 60sec
180/15x3

stretching


comments:
Damn, I am exahusted!! LOL.  The squats felt good despite the bad shoes.  I don't know how anyone can squat in tunning shoes.  my feet are everywhere in those things and I find it hard to sit back.  SLDL was killer.  I got 15 on the first set and really wanted to try and get 15 reps for at least another set but I did the best I could.  I was fried.  The unilateral presses with no rest were killer and then finishing with leg ext. was brutal.  I wanted to puke.  I really wanted 20 reps but I couldn;t get it that last set.  The lactic acid was terrible.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 10, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I guess 30-second rest intervals must be much tougher when you're throwing around the kind of weight you guys throw around, because most of my workouts i use 30-second rest intervals and for the most part do just fine (except my walking db lunges today). Then again, i'm wimpy-wimpy compared to you big, burly men. hahahaha!



Maybe your not training to full intensity?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 10, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Maybe your not training to full intensity?




usually when people train with short rest interval they don't train hard enough.  I bet she can do more weight and work harder too.....only one way to find out.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 10, 2004)

Dammit, I want to squat those numbers!


----------



## oaktownboy (Dec 13, 2004)

lactic acid..our natural enemy..lol


----------



## P-funk (Dec 13, 2004)

yeah, i hear that bro.....lactic acid is killer!!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 14, 2004)

12/14/04

BW- 189

chest/back

bench press
RI= 120sec
295/3x3

decline DB press
RI= 60sec
95/8,6,6

incline db flye
RI= 30sec
50/12x3

WG pullup
RI= 60sec
bw/6x4

CG machine row
RI= 30sec
170/12x2

prone incline DB rows
RI= 30sec
55/10x2

reverse peck deck
RI= 30sec
145/18, 14

DB pullover
100/11x1

stretch

comments
Damn, this was hard!!  Instaed of doing 4x4 I decided to increas the intensity and lower the volume to 3x3 on my bench press.  For the past 2.5-3 weeks I have been increasing the weight by 5lbs and doing 4x4 so this week I bumped it up 10lbs and adjusted accordingly.  The whole workout felt good.  I was really tired and thought that this workout would suck and lack focus but once I got started my concentration was amazing and I just moved like and animal.  It felt good.  Soon, I will be changing my priority as far as muscle groups go, keeping the same split, but changing aruond exercises and rep rananges and rest interval and all those cool variables.  I'll post the new routine when I am ready to change.

Side note.  I took a cheat day on sunday and ate some crap.  It felt good.  I felt bloated that day.  Monday I woke up looking pretty lean and ate low carbs as it was a non training day and then today I woke up really lean and dry looking at 189lbs.  I was hitting ab shots in the gym and everything.  I looked nice and lean today.  Wish I could look like this everyday.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 14, 2004)

295 on bench.  Damn   Listening to Hatebreed?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 14, 2004)

Damn is right!  295 x 3 x 3, with 2 minute intervals in-between.  I know your not into 1 rep maxes, but I'm betting you are at 330-335.  At a bw of 189, you are benching 1.75x your bodyweight.  Good stuff P .


----------



## P-funk (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks guys.

JD- I think I could probably hit 320 or 325 for a single right now.  I have done 315 without to much trouble about 2 months ago.

P- "live for this.  live. live.  if you don't live for something you die for nothing!!"


----------



## P-funk (Dec 15, 2004)

12/15/04

BW- 188 ???  (I don't know how I am 188 today??  That kind of scares me.  I have to really watch it now.)

legs

bike- 3min warm up

deadlifts
RI = 90sec
355/4x4

front squat
RI= 60sec
155/15,15,14

unilateral leg curl
RI= no rest inbetween sets
35/18,15,15

hypers with curl bar in between elbows
RI= 60sec
bw + 85/8x3

45 degree calf raises
RI=30sec
stack/8x4

stretch



comments:
felt good.  hard workout.  I was moving fast and there was a new trainer working the floor today (I like to call him Rodney Dangerfiled because he...well....looks like Rodney Dangerfield).  Anyway, he is really into my workouts and says I am an inspiration (whatever the hell that means).  So, when he works the floor he comes and helps me out with racking weights after each exercise, works the stop watch to time my rest interval etc...So, I was moving fast as hell today with his help gettign each exercise set up.  I lowered the weight on deadlifts this week to make sure and get the proper number of reps for the given set.  Frotn squats killed me.  I really wanted 15 on that last set but there was no way it was happening.  I felt my back rounding on that 14th rep and decided to be smart for a change and kill the set instead of gettgin ugly for the last rep.  All in all it was a tough workout.  I will be sore tomorrow as I am already sore today!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 15, 2004)

> hypers with curl bar in between elbows
> RI= 60sec
> bw + 85/8x3


 what do you mean "between elbows"?? i can't picture that.

 looks like a good workout by the way! I hope you'll be able to walk!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 15, 2004)

I can't walk  

I take the curl bar and put in in my arms like I bend my elbows around the cruved parts of it, ya know.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 15, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I can't walk


 uh-oh... hahahahaha!



> I take the curl bar and put in in my arms like I bend my elbows around the cruved parts of it, ya know.


 AH ok. makes sense now. i feel silly.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 15, 2004)

> AH ok. makes sense now. i feel silly.



you should feel silly........you are silly.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2004)

Nice workout P.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 15, 2004)

Wow, you're weighing in at 188?  I'd have guessed you were 10 or 15 pounds heavier..


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2004)

Hey, so that Rodney guy doesnt workout with you?  He just watches you, and times you? 

dun dun.. dun dun..


----------



## P-funk (Dec 15, 2004)

HAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA............

P you are a sick bastard.

DD- why did you guess that??


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2004)

I forgot that I posted that.. now everytime I look at it I cant stop laughing hahahahaha


----------



## P-funk (Dec 15, 2004)

hahhahaahhaahhahaahahhahahhahahahha


what the fuck!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2004)

Oh man.. I must be sleep deprived hahahahahahaha


----------



## P-funk (Dec 15, 2004)

hahahhahhaha

fucking psycho!!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 15, 2004)

Where the Hell did you find that picture PreMier...


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2004)

Oh that.. thats just wolomike, our message board serial killer


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 15, 2004)

What is the deal with that picture...  It gives me the creeps for some reason.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 16, 2004)

that is the best picture in the gallery!!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 16, 2004)

gm, p-diddy. 

 Gawd... wolo is soooo sexy.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 16, 2004)

good morning GG.

Yes, wolo is a sexy beast!!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 16, 2004)

You two are out of control.. 

Hey P.. I think wolo lives in Jersey.  You should go visit him.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 16, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You two are out of control..
> 
> Hey P.. I think wolo lives in Jersey.  You should go visit him.


 yeah p. you should visit him. maybe he'll have you for dinner sometime... you know, maybe some fava beans and a nice chianti.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 16, 2004)

Or he will feed you cubed steak.. made from children


----------



## P-funk (Dec 16, 2004)

all the freaks live in Jersey


----------



## P-funk (Dec 17, 2004)

12/17/04

BW- 188 (WTF is going on here.  )

standing barbell press
RI= 90sec
145/10,10,10,8

DB lateral raises
RI=  30sec
25/10x3

upright bb row
RI= 60sec
145/4x3

BB curl
RI= 30sec
95/10,8

dumbell skull srushers
RI= 30sec
50/8x2

superset
RI= 30sec
a) DB hammer curl-  35/10x2
b) pressdown- stack/15x2

BB shrugs )no wrpas; overhand grip)
RI= 30sec
275/12x3

behind the back BB wrist curls
RI= 30sec
135/10x3

comments:
lowered the weight on presses by 10lbs by accident.  LOL, I put a five on the bar istead of ten lb plates.  It was okay though because I was shooting for 10 reps and I almost got all 4 sets of 10, which is what I couldn't do with 155 which is why I was working on it.  Still felt good.  I am going to have to find another exercise for skull srushers with DBs.  It is starting to kill my elbows.  I can't figure out why my weight has dropped.  It is depressing to say the least.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 17, 2004)

You better start eating more or pretty soon you'll be under 180   

I think it's those 30 second RI's that are burning all the weight off you


----------



## P-funk (Dec 19, 2004)

12/19/04

BW- 185?????  WTF?? LOL, according to the scale at the gym I loose a lb a day!!  haha.  I was talking to some other people that said the scale was weighing them 4lbs light all week.  That makes me feel a lot better!!


Chest/back

bench press
RI= 120sec
295/3x3

decline DB press
RI= 60sec
95/8,8,8,6

incline db flye
RI= 30sec
60/10,8,7

WG pull up
RI= bw/8,8,7

CG machine row
RI= 30sec
190/10x2

prone incline db rows
RI= 30sec
55/10,8

rev. pec deck
RI= 30sec
150/15,9

DB pullover
100/15x1

comments:
bench was hard today.  295 felt heavy.  I think I have hit a plateau.  This traing routine has gone on for 3 weeks but training every muscle group once every 5 days I have hit everything abotu 14 or 15 times.  That is 14 times on heavy bench press with 5-10lb increases every 5days.  So I am going to back off the intensity for the next 3 weeks and make my back a priority and train that first in the routine and then train chest with higher reps.  I'll post my new routine using this same split once I figure out my plan of action.  DB delcines felt good.   Wg pullups i dropped down to 3 sets from four but increased the number of reps per set from 6 to 8.  I just need to get my new split toghether.  I am going to switch fom heavy squating (4x4) to high rep, 20 rep sets of squats and I may throw some cleans in.  Since chest will be trained at less of an intensity I'll bump up the intenstiy on my overhead presses going for lower reps instead of 10s.  Also, three weeks of dieting is done so I will now start to bump my cals back up a bit.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 19, 2004)

Suprised you had any energy left for training today Patrick!   
Hope you had a great weekend!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 19, 2004)

Constantly adjusting your routine.  Good man.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 20, 2004)

Patrick is smarter then the average bear .


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 20, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Patrick is smarter then the average bear .



That fucker is always taking my picnic baskets.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 20, 2004)

If P is Yogi, does that mean Premier is Boo Boo?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 20, 2004)




----------



## Velvet (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## P-funk (Dec 21, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> If P is Yogi, does that mean Premier is Boo Boo?




HEY BOO BOO!!!




> That fucker is always taking my picnic baskets.



I was hungry!!  


Velvet- nice monkey, can I have it back now??


----------



## P-funk (Dec 21, 2004)

12/20/04

BW- 189

Legs

squats
RI= 90sec
315/4x3


SLDL
RI= 60sec
225/15,15,12,10

unilateral leg press
RI= no rest inbetween
310/10,10,8

leg ext.
RI= 30sec
125/20x3

seated calf raise
205/12x4

comments:
good workout.  went up in everything as far as adjusting variables is concerned.  For squats, instead of goinh with 120sec rest I kept the weight the same and the rep reps the same and tried to hit it at 90sec rest (20sec less than usual).  It was tough, I got three sets though.  For the SLDLs I got 15 reps on the first to sets but couldn't hang on on the last 2.  That is cool though since I only got 15 on my first set last leg workout.  Unileg press I banged out 10 reps for the first to sets and 8 for the 2rd set which was cool as 8 reps for all three sets was my best the previous 4 workouts, going with one leg at a time.  Leg ext I got 20s across the board and the lactic acid left me lying on the floor of the gym for a good 15min. before i could walk again.  30sec rest interval is no joke.  I say it all the time but I can't say it enough, just try and really stick to a 30sec rest interval and see what happens.  Now that is a killer workout!!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 21, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> HEY BOO BOO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NO!  It's mine


----------



## P-funk (Dec 21, 2004)

12/21/04

BW- 189

SHoulders/arms

This was suppsosed to be a rest day but because of the upcoming holiday, traveling home, new gym and gym hours to follow while I am there I needed to train today.

Overhead standing bb press
RI= 30sec
135/10,10,7,4

DB lateral raise
25/8x3

upright bb row
RI= 30sec
115/8x3

BB curls
RI= 30sec
75/10x2

DB skulls
40/10x2

superset
RI= 30sec
a) DB hammer curls-    35/10x2
b) pressdowns-  stack/15x2

BB shrugs (wraps)
RI= 30sec
315/12x4

DB unilateral RG wrist curl
RI= no rest inbetween
15/15,10,10

DB unilateral wrist curl
RI= no rest inbetween
20/15x3


comments:
I know what most are thinking...."why did you do such a light workout??"  I decided today, since this is the last day of this routine, to do my entire workout on 30sec rest!!  It was killer!!  I had to go light on everything to make sure i was getting good reps.  I was really working hard though.  Hopefully one of these days I'll be able to handle good wieght on light rest like this but for right now, this is all I got.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 21, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> NO!  It's mine




please..........


----------



## Velvet (Dec 21, 2004)

oh ok, since you asked nicely 
let's spank the monkey shall we?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Dec 21, 2004)

Im going to have to try that unilateral leg press once I get in the gym.

How was your weekend man?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 21, 2004)

it was a great weekend.  Can't wait until thursday now when I get to travel home for Christmas and then next thursday I'll be travelling as well.  It will be nice to get out of this city.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 21, 2004)

Damn, thats a lot of traveling.  Should be fun though.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 21, 2004)

yeah, I can't wait man!!  I have been working like 9-10 clients a day.  I am beat.  I literally come home lie down (play with my belly button) and fall asleep.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2004)

Where is "home" for Christmas? Have a safe trip buddy and enjoy!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 22, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Where is "home" for Christmas? Have a safe trip buddy and enjoy!




thanks Rock.  

Home is Cleveland OH.  my flight leaves tomorrow at 6:50AM.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 22, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> thanks Rock.
> 
> Home is Cleveland OH.  my flight leaves tomorrow at 6:50AM.



Hey Patrick, hope you have an awesome Christmas with your folks and lotsa fun with your second trip next week!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 22, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey Patrick, hope you have an awesome Christmas with your folks and lotsa fun with your second trip next week!




I will.....want to come with me??  On both trips?


----------



## BritChick (Dec 22, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I will.....want to come with me??  On both trips?



LOL well meeting your parents would be a riot I imagine, gawd... I can only imagine what your house must be like for the holidays after meeting you and hearing your description of your parents, I bet it would be a blast!   
As for the second trip, can I just be a fly on the wall?!   
Hmmm... can you say voyeur!!!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 22, 2004)

Happy tripping...here, take this with you


----------



## BritChick (Dec 22, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Happy tripping...here, take this with you



 Yes, for goodness sake don't forget to pack that with you, it might cum in handy.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 22, 2004)

you said cum   Santa's taking way to long to come Britty, I can hardly contain myself..this is the longest week of the year


----------



## P-funk (Dec 22, 2004)

you guys are to mcuh.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 22, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> you said cum   Santa's taking way to long to come Britty, I can hardly contain myself..this is the longest week of the year



I know! This is a weird week for me too, I mean it's like I keep forgetting it's nearly Christmas, then I remember and I get butterflies... I am such a kid! lol
It's looking pretty busy under the Christmas tree already just from what the kids have been putting under there, their gifts are always um... interesting!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 22, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I know! This is a weird week for me too, I mean it's like I keep forgetting it's nearly Christmas, then I remember and I get butterflies... I am such a kid! lol
> It's looking pretty busy under the Christmas tree already just from what the kids have been putting under there, their gifts are always um... interesting!




LMAO....how cute.  Do the kids make you things for christmas??  Like card and stuff?  Like when you get sick?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 22, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I know! This is a weird week for me too, I mean it's like I keep forgetting it's nearly Christmas, then I remember and I get butterflies... I am such a kid! lol
> It's looking pretty busy under the Christmas tree already just from what the kids have been putting under there, their gifts are always um... interesting!



ha ha, yes, Michael just learned to 'wrap' presents (and I use that term VERY loosely) this year...they are beautiful


----------



## Velvet (Dec 22, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> LMAO....how cute.  Do the kids make you things for christmas??  Like card and stuff?  Like when you get sick?



ya, most kids do..you'll have to get a few little P's running around soonest ;-)


----------



## Velvet (Dec 22, 2004)

just sent to me..


----------



## P-funk (Dec 22, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ya, most kids do..you'll have to get a few little P's running around soonest ;-)




Yeah, I love kids.  Someday I would like to be papa funk.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 22, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> LMAO....how cute.  Do the kids make you things for christmas??  Like card and stuff?  Like when you get sick?



Oh yeah, lots of homemade gifts and cards, the fun part is trying to figure out what the hell it's meant to be without hurting their feelings!!!  
The gifts are getting  more creative though as they get older and this year they bumped things up a notch by making me take them to the dollar store so they could buy mum and dad a little something... Taryn showed me what she got Rod, it's most god awful techno colour mirrored pot holder thingy... I have no idea what the heck it's meant for... can't wait to see what mine is!   It is cute though.

Keegan asked me the other day if I have ever 'not' believed in Santa, after answering (no, I didn't tell him my shithead brother told me there was no Santa when I was just 7 years old, or that he also told me I was adopted and nobody loved me... he was 14 at the time!!!) I asked why and he informed me that Mitchell in his class said there is no Santa and that it's your parents that leave the presents and that one other kid told him the same thing... he then followed this info with fact that they were both stupid! 
It's great he's nearly 10 and still believes.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 22, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> just sent to me..



Oh I like that!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 22, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, lots of homemade gifts and cards, the fun part is trying to figure out what the hell it's meant to be without hurting their feelings!!!
> The gifts are getting  more creative though as they get older and this year they bumped things up a notch by making me take them to the dollar store so they could buy mum and dad a little something... Taryn showed me what she got Rod, it's most god awful techno colour mirrored pot holder thingy... I have no idea what the heck it's meant for... can't wait to see what mine is!   It is cute though.
> 
> Keegan asked me the other day if I have ever 'not' believed in Santa, after answering (no, I didn't tell him my shithead brother told me there was no Santa when I was just 7 years old, or that he also told me I was adopted and nobody loved me... he was 14 at the time!!!) I asked why and he informed me that Mitchell in his class said there is no Santa and that it's your parents that leave the presents and that one other kid told him the same thing... he then followed this info with fact that they were both stupid!
> It's great he's nearly 10 and still believes.





LMAO....kids are so cute!!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 22, 2004)

LMAO..Your brother sounds JUST LIKE mine...brats, all of em

Have you gotten the breakfast in bed deal yet tho?  Where you have to, while smiling and making 'yummy' sounds, eat the half nuked eggs, cold toast and coffee crystals that were dumped into cold water???  Ah, they try so hard


----------



## BritChick (Dec 22, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> LMAO..Your brother sounds JUST LIKE mine...brats, all of em
> 
> Have you gotten the breakfast in bed deal yet tho?  Where you have to, while smiling and making 'yummy' sounds, eat the half nuked eggs, cold toast and coffee crystals that were dumped into cold water???  Ah, they try so hard



Oh god help me no! lol


----------



## Velvet (Dec 22, 2004)

Oh It'll come, I'm sure!  Oh wait, this is P's journal isn't it?  ha ha, think we hijacked it for a bit


----------



## BritChick (Dec 22, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Oh It'll come, I'm sure!  Oh wait, this is P's journal isn't it?  ha ha, think we hijacked it for a bit



I don't think he'd mind.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 22, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I don't think he'd mind.



And even if he did would we stop?!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 22, 2004)

NO!  We should talk about changing poopy diapers now


----------



## BritChick (Dec 22, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> NO!  We should talk about changing poopy diapers now



Okay, for most guys this would probably be too much but remember this is P's journal, he's into little kids, he'll probably be a hands on kind of dad... hmmm, how about feminine hygiene products, that should rattle his chain?!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 22, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Okay, for most guys this would probably be too much but remember this is P's journal, he's into little kids, he'll probably be a hands on kind of dad... hmmm, how about feminine hygiene products, that should rattle his chain?!



I am a feminine hygeine product.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 22, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I am a feminine hygeine product.



LMAO and proud of it by the sounds of things!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 22, 2004)

talk about what ever you want.  I love changing poopie diapers.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 22, 2004)

I'd like to package you so I can sell you on eBay and make a mint


----------



## P-funk (Dec 22, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I'd like to package you so I can sell you on eBay and make a mint


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 22, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> talk about what ever you want.  I love changing poopie diapers.




That's it I am sending kyle down to you P.  He is sick and boy are they nasty


----------



## Velvet (Dec 22, 2004)

Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 22, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww



That wouldn't even come close to explaining it.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 22, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> ...Keegan asked me the other day if I have ever 'not' believed in Santa, after answering (no, I didn't tell him my shithead brother told me there was no Santa when I was just 7 years old, or that he also told me I was adopted and nobody loved me... he was 14 at the time!!!) I asked why and he informed me that Mitchell in his class said there is no Santa and that it's your parents that leave the presents and that one other kid told him the same thing... he then followed this info with fact that they were both stupid!
> It's great he's nearly 10 and still believes.


I stopped believing in santa when i was like 7 or 8 years old. I caught my parents putting gifts under the tree after i was supposed to be asleep. BUt i was too excited and stayed awake as much as I could because i wanted to see santa. Instead I saw mom and dad. They didn't know I saw them, so for the next four or five years, I pretended to believe in santa claus becuase I didn't want them to be mad at me for staying up when i wasn't supposed to. So I overexaggerated just how much I believed in santa. Then when I was 12, I was like, "OK, enough is enough... MOm, dad... I know you are santa claus, but it's ok. I love you anyway even though you lied to me. It was fun." If you can believe this, they DENIED it. THey swore up and down that santa claus is real and that they had no idea what I was talking about, so I said, "Ok... wink wink... santa is real."

AFter that, though, they took me shopping for my gifts every year, but they insisted on boxing them and tagging them "From Santa". They still do. And there is always SOMETHING that is a surprise, even if I though I'd already seen all my gifts before hand. Hahahaha! oh well...


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 22, 2004)

hey PF ... have a good Christmas.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 22, 2004)

you too NT


----------



## P-funk (Dec 23, 2004)

UGH, long day!!  I woke up at 3:30 this AM to give myself enough time to get to the airport in NYC for my 6:40 flight home to cleveland.  It was an hour and a half flight.  Then, when we landed the weather was so bad in Cleveland that no planes could leave the airport so there were no gates for us to dock at to de-plane!!  So we sat in the plane on the run way for another 1.5hours!!!  That sucked.

I went to a gym here back home and trained legs with my dad (although he did his program and I did mine but it was cool.).  I love this gym here.  A harcore gym.  Just rows of squat racks, benchs and hammer strength equiptment, chalk, deadlift platforms, reverse hyper, glute ham raises and everything you pretty much need/want in a gym.  There are lots of strong guys there.  I like working out there because it pushes me but it depresses me as well asI desperatly want to be a strong guy.  The cool thing was that the scale tehre works and is accurate so I am tipping the scales at 192lbs.  The scale at my gym is about 3-5lbs off I guess.

Since I am home and then next week I will be in NY only 3 days before i travel again for new years I see no point in stqarting my new program.  I am still going to train through (ofcourse!!).  I will train lower, upper, rest, lower, upper, rest rest (so that i have the weekends off for the next two weeks.  Then I will start my new program on JUne 3rd.  I wont record these workouts as I will be at different gyms than I am used to working out at so I will probably bounce around using equiptment that I don't really get to use in my gym and ofcrouse sticking with most of my core/basic lifts.

So today was legs....Everythign was 60sec rest I did cleans (5 sets).  then i got to use the safety squat bar which was cool.  I love those but they don't have one at my gym so I banged out 3 sets on that.  then i did some SLDL.  I went with 315 today and did 3 sets of 4 reps with 60sec. rest.  I am usually good with 315 for about 6-8 reps but given the fact that i sat on a plane all morning, slept 4.5hrs, and went crazy on my cleans today I was happy with 3 sets of 4 with 60sec in between them.  then I did hammer strenght unilateral leg ext.  again, a machine i don't ever get to use.  leg curls and standing calf raises.  ANd that was it.  Tomorrow will be upper body.  

I cooked all my meals for the next few days as I really don't want to cheat and eat shit.  I will probably cheat in my last meal tomrrow evening at my grandmothers house and eat some cookies.  But it is pretty much clean eating.  I was really happy to weigh in at 192lbs today, then turn around, take my shirt off and hit some poses in ther mirror.  I felt good, I have never been this lean at 192lbs.  Starting Jan. 3rd it is back to bulking for about 3-4 weeks until I start to get ready to go pre-contest and prep for my main show this year, Bev Francis atlantic states bb'ing championship, the first week in June.  I hoep to do another 1 or 2 shows around that date as well.  I hope to clean bulk and stay as lean as possible so that dieting wont be a pain and I wont have to worry about doing to much cardio.  One of my clients was like "God, I have been so busy lately.  I am tired as hell!!  Yesterday I was so tired that I just couldn't do cardio!  Do you know that feeling?  When yo are so tired that you just can't get yoursefl to do cardio."  I replied with a straight face "Yes, I know the feeling.  I have been so tired that i haven't done cardio for the past 6 months"  LMAO!


----------



## Vieope (Dec 23, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Yeah, I love kids.  Someday I would like to be papa funk.


_You need to funk mama funk first. 
_


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 23, 2004)

P....did you bring the granny cart?


----------



## BritChick (Dec 23, 2004)

enjoy Grandma's cookies.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 23, 2004)

Have fun at home P.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 23, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> There are lots of strong guys there. I like working out there because it pushes me but it depresses me as well asI desperatly want to be a strong guy.


  <--- YOu see that? That's me rolling my eyes. 



> ...Then I did hammer strenght unilateral leg ext.  again, a machine i don't ever get to use...


 NOne of the gyms I go to has one of these, unless I totally missed it but I haven't seen one. 


 Have fun with the family, funky. Drink a cold one for me! (Cold glass of water, that is! hahahahahaha!)


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 23, 2004)

P, have you ever taken any phoromones or any other supplements outside the realm of whey and creatine?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 24, 2004)

I know for a fact P hasn't taken any androgens.  He's thought about it maybe.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 24, 2004)

Shitty news about the flights, at least you got there. 

Have a Merry Chrismas Patrick


----------



## P-funk (Dec 24, 2004)

HAPPY HOLIDAYS EVERYONE!!





			
				CowPimp said:
			
		

> P, have you ever taken any phoromones or any other supplements outside the realm of whey and creatine?




No, I have never taken anything besides whey and creatine.  JD is right, I have thought about it but I always talk myself out of those things.  I am very interested in seeing how far I can take my body naturally and working with the genetics I have been delt.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 24, 2004)

Merry Christmas Patrick


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 24, 2004)

hey there funkytown, not like i didn't say this already, but merry christmas... stay warm!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 24, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> No, I have never taken anything besides whey and creatine.  JD is right, I have thought about it but I always talk myself out of those things.  I am very interested in seeing how far I can take my body naturally and working with the genetics I have been delt.



Just curious, because you are pretty damned big and strong for being all natural.  Merry Christmas by the way.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 24, 2004)

Merry Christmas Patrick!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 24, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Just curious, because you are pretty damned big and strong for being all natural. Merry Christmas by the way.


 Discipline and dedication. I think it's admirable.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2004)

Merry Christmas Patrick. Have fun with the family!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 24, 2004)

merry christmas everyone.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 24, 2004)

trained upper body today.  Played around on the Hammer strength stuff that they don't have at my gym in NYC.  It was fun.  I am sore already since I am not used to that stuff.  Did pull ups and dips too.  Just finished cooking my melas for the rest of the day so that I can take them to my grandmothers house tonight and eat.......maybe i will have a few cookies.  Maybe not, I will feel guilty if i did, that is for sure.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2004)

I had to cook all my meals for work and staying at the in-laws over the weekend yesterday. 21 Freaking meals, LOL  So did you like the HS equipment?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 24, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I had to cook all my meals for work and staying at the in-laws over the weekend yesterday. 21 Freaking meals, LOL  So did you like the HS equipment?




Oh, I love Hammer strength machines.  I used to use them more but since the gym that i work for doesn't have them I don't get to use them anymore unless I go to another gym, like back home or if I train with a friend out in Long Island.  I wish they had them at my gym because I would totally throw them into my routine!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2004)

I always liked Strive equipment. Ever try those? Doing powerlifting I'd like to be able to use some Strive machines.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 24, 2004)

never used strive equiptment or even seen it??  Unless I used it and I don't know it??
I'll goolge it and try and find a web page.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 24, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Just curious, because you are pretty damned big and strong for being all natural.  Merry Christmas by the way.



I will pass him up.  P has the shit end of the genetic stick 


Merry Christmas bro


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 24, 2004)

Merry Christmas P-Funk.... ya Freak


----------



## oaktownboy (Dec 24, 2004)

merry christmas P..guarantee urs will be better than mine


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 25, 2004)

Merry Christmas Patrick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 25, 2004)

Have a smut filled Christmas P!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 25, 2004)

Merry Christmas everyone.

Oak- hope you are feeling better bro.

Pre- I know, I have real shit bag genetics.  I gotta work my ass off for everything I can get.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 25, 2004)

Merry Christmas P-funk.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 25, 2004)

thanks bone crusher.  don't think i have ever talked to you before or you have ever posted in my journal so welcome to the show (lol).  Merry Christmas to you as well.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 25, 2004)

We have yaked in other threads and got along well so I thougt I'd stop by.  I am not back in the gym yet ... blasted my right bicep at the elbow ... so I wind up feeling like a major screw-off when ever I go into someone's journal.  Imagine going into the gym and doing nothing but watching other people lift ... I do lurk and learn though from your journal and those of Mudge and some of the others.  Anyway man you enjoy the day!!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 25, 2004)

thanks bro.....hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## sara (Dec 25, 2004)

Merry Christmas Patrick


----------



## P-funk (Dec 25, 2004)

thanks you sara.  same to you


----------



## Velvet (Dec 25, 2004)

Merry Ho Ho P


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 25, 2004)

Merry Christmas bro.  I'm thankful for all the help you've given me, specifically with cleans (which I am just starting again thanks to a lower back problem)...God bless!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 27, 2004)

trained some legs today.  went with squats and wanted to get 20 reps for 3 sets on 60sec rest intervals with 225.  I got an easy 20 the first set.  felt like nothing.  the second set i did 15 (I am pretty usre I could have bangend out 20 but sine my new program doesn't start until next mon. i want to back of the intensity a bit this week and allow for some active recovery) and the third set I got 12.  Then I did 3 sets of good mornings.  three sets of seated hamstirng curls.  2 sets of leg ext. superset with walking lunges.  3 sets of hypers.  Finished with stair calf raises (10 reps on 10 consecutive stairs without rest).  the stretched out and was done.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 27, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> trained some legs today.  went with squats and wanted to get 20 reps for 3 sets on 60sec rest intervals with 225.  I got an easy 20 the first set.  felt like nothing.  the second set i did 15 (I am pretty usre I could have bangend out 20 but sine my new program doesn't start until next mon. i want to back of the intensity a bit this week and allow for some active recovery) and the third set I got 12.  Then I did 3 sets of good mornings.  three sets of seated hamstirng curls.  2 sets of leg ext. superset with walking lunges.  3 sets of hypers.  Finished with stair calf raises (10 reps on 10 consecutive stairs without rest).  the stretched out and was done.



20 reps for 3 sets with 60 sec RI's would be very impressive.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 27, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 20 reps for 3 sets with 60 sec RI's would be very impressive.




yeah, I know I can do it.  I just need to back off this week before I hit is hard next week.  Next week I will MAKE myself do it.  I'll stand there all day with weight on my shoulders until I hit 20 if I have to.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 27, 2004)

It shouldnt be that bad.. I bet you get it easier than anticipated.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 27, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> It shouldnt be that bad.. I bet you get it easier than anticipated.




the weight is light.  it feels like nothing on my back and like feathers for my legs.  the problem is just my heart rate getting up really high and me sucking wind and risking passing out.  I mean shit.  I squat my body weight 20x's and my heart rate is through the roof.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 27, 2004)

Okay, here is my new program which will begin Jan. 3.  It will run about 3 weeks until I change it to something else, while I bulk through that last month before I go pre-contest.  The split is the same as the previous 6 weeks and all I have done was swapped out exercises and change my focus (ie, things that were prioritized and lifted heavy the past three weeks are now done for higher reps with less rest and vice versa).  So here it is.  Please feel free, as always, to comment, critique and critisize.


Weeks 4-6

Day1-  back/rear delts/chest
RG Chinups-  3-6x3     RI= 90sec.
Plate loaded support row (angled grip)-   6-8x3    RI= 60sec
WG pulldown-   8-10x3      RI= 60sec
Seated cable rope face pull-   10-12x3   RI= 30sec
Incline DB bech press-   10-12x3    RI= 60sec
Dips-   10-12x3  RI= 60sec
Cable crossover-   15-20x4      RI= 30sec.



Day2a-  legs (quad dominant)
Squats-   10-20x3    RI=  60sec
Leg press-   20-30x3    RI= 60sec
Seated leg curls-   10-12x3   RI= 30sec
Unilateral leg ext.-   10-15x2   RI= no rest inbetween
Stairs calf raises


Day2b-  legs (hamstring dominant)
SLDL-   4x4     RI= 90sec
Lying leg curls-   8-10x3   RI= 60sec
DB walking lunges-   30 steaps total x 3  RI= 30sec
Hypers-    10-12 x 3    RI= 60sec



Day3-  Shoulders/arms
Overhead standing barbell press-   4x4    RI= 90sec
DB front raise-  8-10x3    RI= 60sec
Unilateral cable side raises-   10-12x3   RI= no rest inbetween arms
Preacher curls-   10-12x2   RI= 60sec
EZ-curl bar skull crushers-    10-12x2   RI= 60sec
One arm cross body DB hammer curls-   8-10x2    RI= no rest inbetween arms
Unilateral RG cable pressdown-    8-10x2    RI= no rest inbetween arms
BB shrugs
forearms


----------



## PreMier (Dec 27, 2004)

I like that split.  Did you say it will be the 2 on/1 off/1 on/1 off?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 27, 2004)

yes....2 on 1 off 1 on 1 off:

day1- back/chest
day2- legs (a)
day3- off
day4- shoulders/arms
day5- off
day6- back/chest
day7- legs (b)
etc.....


----------



## P-funk (Dec 28, 2004)

trained some upperbody today.  Good workout.  Started with close grip bench press.  I decided to just do singles all the way up as heavy as I could go.  I was excited to set a new personal best.  Today I CG bench pressed 315 for a single.  Then I did some standing overhead DB presses.  45sec restinvtervals I used the 70s for 3 sets of 8.  Did some back work, cable rows, pulldowns and rev. peck deck.  Preacher curls (2sets) and rope presdown (2sets).  Did some BB shrugs and then forearm work.  I finished with some grip work.  I did one arm olympic bar curls.  I did 50lbs for sets of 5.  I like that exercise for grip strength.  then some abs and stretched.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 28, 2004)

One arm oly bar curls.. those sound killer.  I will steal them.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 28, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> One arm oly bar curls.. those sound killer.  I will steal them.




try doing one arm bench press too!!  Those are really killer on the grip.  just have the other hand ready to catch the bar incase you loose it.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 28, 2004)

That would really make your wrist strong.  I may try that too.. I have been thinking about trying that program that Dale is on.  With all the weird lifts and shit.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 28, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> That would really make your wrist strong.  I may try that too.. I have been thinking about trying that program that Dale is on.  With all the weird lifts and shit.




yeah, the NASM shit is cool.  I am certified through them.  Sone of the stuff I like and other things I don't care for. I like his program though.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 28, 2004)

12/28

Had some free time today so I wil post my diet as well.


m1
5 whites
3 whole
.75c oats
apple

m2
prolab MRP

m3
2 turkey burgers
1.5c basmati rice

m4 (post workout)
2.5 scoops whey
.75c oats
300mg ALA

m5
2c basmati rice
7oz chicken breast
steamed veggies
8 fish caps

m6
2 scoops whey
3.5tbsp natty pb
.5c oats

totals
3563 cals
313g protein      35%
371g carbs        40%
95g fats            25%


WOW, ate a lot of carbs today.....lol....mmmmm....carbs.  1 more month to bulk!!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 28, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> mmmmm....carbs



Stop it! You're getting me excited.   
Hi Patrick.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 28, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Stop it! You're getting me excited.
> Hi Patrick.




hey!!  I was on MSN like all day.  Where were you??  You never look at me anymore.  You never touch me anymore.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 28, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> hey!!  I was on MSN like all day.  Where were you??  You never look at me anymore.  You never touch me anymore.



I've been getting crap done all day so that I can go and get totally wasted tonight with my girlfriend!  
Come over here funky and I will touch you... just don't bring the monkey, it scares me.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 28, 2004)

no monkey???  then what is it you want to touch??  why are you scared of the monkey??


----------



## BritChick (Dec 28, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> no monkey???  then what is it you want to touch??  why are you scared of the monkey??



I'll touch everything but the monkey, you have a ferocious looking monkey... maybe he just needs taming.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 28, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I'll touch everything but the monkey, you have a ferocious looking monkey... maybe he just needs taming.




well he does spit.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 28, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> well he does spit.



What a rude monkey, can't you teach him some manners?!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 28, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> What a rude monkey, can't you teach him some manners?!




but he really likes to spit.  wanna see?


----------



## BritChick (Dec 28, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> but he really likes to spit.  wanna see?



I don't know, what's his aim like?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 28, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I don't know, what's his aim like?




a little high and to the left.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 28, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> a little high and to the left.



Thanks for the warning!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 28, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Thanks for the warning!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 29, 2004)

Was bored today so I did some cardio!!  LMAO!!  I am leaving tomorrow for the rest of the week (i will workout 3 times while I am away.....one upper, one lower and then mon. morn I'll start my new program.  I'll be back in NYC mon. night.).  So I decided to do some cardio today for the hell of it.

Bike 5min warms up.  10 sprints.....30:30 (rest:sprint).  Rest was at level 0.  Sprint at level 10.  Then 5min. cooldown.  (20min total).  Then stepmill for 10min.  Look mom no hands!!  My biggest pet peeve is people that get on the stepmill or the treadmill and hold on to the bars.  what the hell are you really doing there??  Have you ever noticed what their posture looks like??  And don't get me goining on the posture of those on the elliptical!! YUK!!  So, when doing cardio.....GET YOUR HANDS OFF THE DAMN MACHINE!!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 29, 2004)

Hey P, did you already outline your next routine?  If not, I'd like to know the details.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 29, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Was bored today so I did some cardio!!



To do cardio out of boredom is an indication of a very damaged pysche funky!   

Good morning.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 29, 2004)

> Hey P, did you already outline your next routine? If not, I'd like to know the details



It probably got lost in all the smut.  Here it is again:



> Okay, here is my new program which will begin Jan. 3. It will run about 3 weeks until I change it to something else, while I bulk through that last month before I go pre-contest. The split is the same as the previous 6 weeks and all I have done was swapped out exercises and change my focus (ie, things that were prioritized and lifted heavy the past three weeks are now done for higher reps with less rest and vice versa). So here it is. Please feel free, as always, to comment, critique and critisize.
> 
> 
> Weeks 4-6
> ...






> To do cardio out of boredom is an indication of a very damaged pysche funky!



Well, I wasn;t even bored.  I just felt like doing something really and I know I am liftin lower of fri adn upper on sat. so I felt like doing some sprints.  Good morning to you too.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 29, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> It probably got lost in all the smut.  Here it is again:



Haha, I'm sure it did.

A nice looking routine.  What's a face pull?  Is that like rowing so your upper arms are perpendicular to your body, as in a rear delt compound movement?  That's the only thing I can think of...


----------



## P-funk (Dec 29, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Haha, I'm sure it did.
> 
> A nice looking routine.  What's a face pull?  Is that like rowing so your upper arms are perpendicular to your body, as in a rear delt compound movement?  That's the only thing I can think of...



LOL, didn't you read my article in the Dec. Ironmag newsletter?  exercise of the month??

Basically yeah, a row so that you are pulling elbows high, toward your chin (or your face), allowing you to really hit the rear delts.

thanks, I was pretty happy with the first 3 weeks of the routine.  I feel like I lowered my BF% a bit while my weight stayed the same and all my lifts went up.  Yesterday I did CG bench press for the first time in about 6 or7 weeks and I hit 315 for a single.  I was pretty psyched.  My endurance is up like crazy too.


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 29, 2004)

I gotta say, the 30-60 sec rest inbetween sets is really great.  I've added that to my workouts and love it.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 29, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I gotta say, the 30-60 sec rest inbetween sets is really great.  I've added that to my workouts and love it.



   I love it too.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 29, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> LOL, didn't you read my article in the Dec. Ironmag newsletter?  exercise of the month??



No, I probably should've though.




> Basically yeah, a row so that you are pulling elbows high, toward your chin (or your face), allowing you to really hit the rear delts.



I figured as much.  I used to do perpendicular one arm DB rows.  Those are pretty killer.




> thanks, I was pretty happy with the first 3 weeks of the routine.  I feel like I lowered my BF% a bit while my weight stayed the same and all my lifts went up.  Yesterday I did CG bench press for the first time in about 6 or7 weeks and I hit 315 for a single.  I was pretty psyched.  My endurance is up like crazy too.



Yeah, that's definitely a nice CG bench.  Where do you hold the bar during a CG bench press?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 29, 2004)

> Yeah, that's definitely a nice CG bench. Where do you hold the bar during a CG bench press?



HMM, as far as inches go I am not sure.  I have my hands in side shoulder width though.   I usually line it up so that the middle of my thunb can touch the part of the bar where it goes from the grip portion to the smooth portion.  When I bench regular I place my pinkie on the power ring.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 29, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> HMM, as far as inches go I am not sure.  I have my hands in side shoulder width though.   I usually line it up so that the middle of my thunb can touch the part of the bar where it goes from the grip portion to the smooth portion.  When I bench regular I place my pinkie on the power ring.



I use the same grip for my regular bench press, but quite a bit closer on my CGs.  The transition from rough to smooth sits right inbetween my 4 fingers; two fingers on the rough, and two on the smooth.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 29, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I use the same grip for my regular bench press, but quite a bit closer on my CGs.  The transition from rough to smooth sits right inbetween my 4 fingers; two fingers on the rough, and two on the smooth.




oh snap, I just remebered though.....2 things:

1) the bars in my gym that are on the benches are not the standered length.  they are shorter.

2) I am short and my arms are short so I don't have that far to move in until my wrist starts to kill....lol


----------



## PreMier (Dec 29, 2004)

You wrote an article in the newsletter?  Have a link?  How often do you write articles?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You wrote an article in the newsletter?  Have a link?  How often do you write articles?




It is at the top of the forums page!!  the new letter that is....LMAO, I write one every month but I don't think people read them.  This month's topic is squatting below parallel.  Just finished it today.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 29, 2004)

I didnt ever read them, because I thought Prince wrote it all hahahaha


----------



## P-funk (Dec 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I didnt ever read them, because I thought Prince wrote it all hahahaha




 hahahhaa....P- I knew i liked you.  that is just to damn funny.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

I want a link too. I don't read'em either.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 29, 2004)

http://www.ironmagazine.com/newsletters/


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 30, 2004)

I've never read them either!  You write one every month P?  Guess I better start reading them then.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 30, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> HMM, as far as inches go I am not sure.  I have my hands in side shoulder width though.   I usually line it up so that the middle of my thunb can touch the part of the bar where it goes from the grip portion to the smooth portion.  When I bench regular I place my pinkie on the power ring.


Awesome PR on the CG Patrick!  I still say you can get 325-330 on wide grip bench.

I close grip with my index fingers on the smooth part.  Tell me if this isn't weird though.  I always close grip with a thumbless grip, yet I do regular width benches with thumbs wrapped around the bar.  I think it stems from when I first started doing CG's I used an E-Z curl bar and used a thumbless grip.  When I later switched to an olympic bar, the grip stayed.  I've experimented with a suicide grip on regular bench and it just doesn't feel right.  I've also tried a thumbs wrapped with CG, it feels awkward and I can't do as much weight.  Go figure.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 30, 2004)

I just read your article.  I NEED to do face pulls!  Good read man.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 31, 2004)

Where is that P dawg?  HAPPY NEW YEARS PATRICK!!!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 31, 2004)

happy new year everyone.  Get drunk!!!  I wont.  

Hope everyone has fun.

trained some total body today.


see ya!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2004)

Hey P. Happy New Year!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 2, 2005)

Did 10, 100yrd sprints today for my cardio, just for shits.

New program starts tomorrow!!  I am psyched up!!  I hoep to get some piccs up in the next week of a 195lb Funk!!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 3, 2005)

1/3/05

Back/chest

New woutine started today.  But the gym I was at (since it wasn't my regular gym) didn't have some of the equiptment I needed for my workout.  So I did some different things.  They didn't even have a Dip belt to hang weight from yourself for pull ups!!  WTF!!  What gym doesn't ahve that??  Also, they had no visible clock so I went on feel and all rest intervals were between 30-60sec.


RG chinups
BW/10, 10, 6

Hammer strength Iso Low row (weight listed is the amount of weight on each hand)
135/6x3

WG pull down
180/8x3

seated cable rope face pull
105/10x3

INcline DB press
80/15
90/10
90/8

Dips
BW/12x3

cable crossover
30/15x3


comments:
Felt pretty good.  Moved really quick.  Some of the RI's were probably under 30sec..lol.  Man, I suck at pull downs.  I can do pulls with no problem, especially WG.  But I never do pulldowns so when I go to do them I am surprised to find how weak I am on them.  Well, about 3-4 weeks until I start dieting. I am starting to load creatine this week and then I will do it for a few weeks into my diet as well.  Going to bring my cals back up for the next few weeks see if I can add a little more size before I start my diet.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 3, 2005)

Looks like a good workout, although that's pretty lame that you didn't even have access to a belt for dips and pullups!

I just read your article on squatting.  Very interesting.  I'm happy with my parallel squats for now, and I feel that your article vindicated the positive aspects of squatting to this level.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 4, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Looks like a good workout, although that's pretty lame that you didn't even have access to a belt for dips and pullups!
> 
> I just read your article on squatting.  Very interesting.  I'm happy with my parallel squats for now, and I feel that your article vindicated the positive aspects of squatting to this level.



thanks pimp


----------



## P-funk (Jan 4, 2005)

I just put up some new pics of the 195lb funk in my gallery for those interested.  they are unfortunatly kind of small.  .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 4, 2005)

Hey Patrick, good article on squatting.  When I look around my gym, very few people get to parallel, much less break it .

Regarding your pics.  The pics may look small, but you certainly don't!  What size do your biceps tape right now (flexed)?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 4, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I just put up some new pics of the 195lb funk in my gallery for those interested.  they are unfortunatly kind of small.  .



Looking HUGE P!!!!


----------



## Stu (Jan 4, 2005)

your looking pretty huge in your new pics, congrats

i seem to remeber your natural? but i could be mistaken, if so then thats pretty awesome


----------



## P-funk (Jan 4, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Hey Patrick, good article on squatting.  When I look around my gym, very few people get to parallel, much less break it .
> 
> Regarding your pics.  The pics may look small, but you certainly don't!  What size do your biceps tape right now (flexed)?




Thanks JD, and thanks to everyone that took the time to check out my article and the whole IM newsletter this month.  We appreciate it.

Yeah, the pics are small.  maybe my little photographer can help me out with that.

As far as my measurments go. Here is what I have measured in at:

biceps- 17" (little smaller on the left)
calves- 17" (look bigger.  Blessed with good genetics here the insert really 
                 low and my ankle is only 8" round so they look a lot bigger)
Quads- 26"  (hard to tell they are that big from the pics since I am not in 
                  posing trunks.  I am just pulling up my shorts a bit which is 
                  showing just the bottom of my quads where they get smaller  
                  and insert.  My sweep and inner thigh get really big more up my 
                  leg.  If you look at my contest photos you can see what I 
                  mean.)

COCK- oh wait.  Wrong forum.    




> Looking HUGE P!!!!



Thanks YM.  Workin' on it.  I appriate the feedback.  Go Michigan!!  




> your looking pretty huge in your new pics, congrats.
> 
> i seem to remeber your natural? but i could be mistaken, if so then thats pretty awesome



Thanks for the compliments.  Don't think you have ever posted in here so welcome.

Yes I am all natrual.  Aside from whey and creatine (and r-ALA and caffiene when I diet) I don't use to many supplements either.  I just try adn eat as clean as possible, work hard and focus on a well though out program to train with.  I still have a long way to go and a lot to learn.


Thanks everyone for the kind words.  I have worked my butt off this year to try and get some size.  My weight goes back and forth between 192-195 (the day of the pics I was 195).   I am pretty happy.  I am not sure what my BF% is.  It is hard to tell from the little photos but I still have etching of my abs.  I would guess somewhere around 11%.  I am way leaner than I was this time last year at this weight (closer to 13 or 14%).  I am pretty happy so far with my bulking.  I can't wait to cut this up and see what I look like underneath.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 4, 2005)

1/4/05

Bw- 192

Legs (quad dominant)

Squats 
RI= 60sec
225/20, 17, 12

Leg press
RI= 60sec
360/25x3

Seated Leg curl
RI= 30sec
200/10, 10, 6

unilateral leg extension
RI= no rest inbetween legs
60/15x3

stair calf raises
BW/ 15 reps x 10 consecutive stairs without rest

stretching.

Ran through the mandatory poses and quarter turns at the end.  Holding each pose for 10sec.

Comments:
Damn, the 225 was brutal.  My goal was 20 reps for three sets on 60sec rest.  Obviously I have something to work on now.  The thing is that I am not doing breathing squats here.  If I were to take my time between reps I'd be fine as I know I can do it.  But the reps are all up and down, up and down.  I am just knocking them out as fast as possible (like a piston) so the lactic acid builds up pretty quick.  Leg press was killer after the squats.  Leg curls were burning.  need to lower the weight next time and get better reps.  leg ext. were really burning.  quads were nice and pumped.  Stairs are just brutal.  I think everyone should give them a try.  they are killer on the calves.  I am having trouble walking already today.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 4, 2005)

1/4/05

Funk's Food:


Loading Creatine-  20g through out the day

M1
5 whites
3whole
3/4c oats
apple
100mg r-ALA

M2
1.5c basmati rice
1 can albacore tuna
2 tbsp MAYO

M3 (post workout)
2.5 scoops whey
.75c oats
100mg r-ALA

M4
7oz chicken breast
2c basmati rice
steamed veggies
5 fish caps

M5
7oz chicken breast
steamed veggies
3.5tbsp natty PB

M6
Prolab MRP lean mass matrix
8 fish caps

M7
8oz ground turkey
.5c basmati rice

Other:
water- 1.5 gallons (probably closer to 2 gallons by end of day)
1c of black tea
multi vitamin
b-complex
ZMA at bed time


----------



## P-funk (Jan 4, 2005)

almost forgot:

3890 cals
351g protein    37%
361g carbs      35%
118g fats        28%


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2005)

Doesnt it feel good to eat   Killer workout man.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 4, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Squats
> RI= 60sec
> 225/20, 17, 12


49 ATG squats with 225, and only 120 seconds of rest?  FREAK!    And here I was proud of 225 x 20, and it took about 10 minutes before I was breathing normally again.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 4, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Doesnt it feel good to eat   Killer workout man.




yeah, fells great.  can't get to used to it though.

JD- lol, yeah, I was really sucking wind!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## Jodi (Jan 4, 2005)

DAMN FUNKY!  You are huge!  You look great and already so lean!  Nice pics


----------



## P-funk (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks Jodi


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

>



 hahahahahahahahaha  I cant breathe!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 4, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

>




         



Oh Man!!!!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 4, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> hahahahahahahahaha  I cant breathe!




me either.

I carried my bags to day.  I refused to use the granny cart.  Half way down the block I regreted it!!  My arms were killing me.    I will never diss the granny kart again.  it is a savior.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 4, 2005)

P...we could take up donations for a fancy new model...


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 4, 2005)

Wow, you look great in those pictures.  I will probably have to reach about 215 pounds, bare minimum, before I look like that.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 5, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> P...we could take up donations for a fancy new model...




that is a great idea.  maybe for next months new letter I should write about the benefits of having a granny cart.


Cow- thanks man.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2005)

Awesome pics Patrick. I can only aspire. 

Quick question, with your ipod is your music not as clear as when listening to a regular CD or walkman?!? Mine is not completely clear and I don't know if it's the ipod or maybe just the earphones.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 5, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Awesome pics Patrick. I can only aspire.
> 
> Quick question, with your ipod is your music not as clear as when listening to a regular CD or walkman?!? Mine is not completely clear and I don't know if it's the ipod or maybe just the earphones.




my iPOD is clear when I listen yes.  it may ujst be that the MP3 files are so small that the sound quality is less than it would be on a CD.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2005)

Patrick

Looking Awesome.  There will be some amazing progress from last year.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 5, 2005)

thanks ID


----------



## Fade (Jan 5, 2005)

How much have you gained since I saw you last?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 5, 2005)

Fade said:
			
		

> How much have you gained since I saw you last?



wow, you saw me last year at the olympia.  I was 185lbs then but my BF% was about what it is now except I am around 193-195lbs.  So 10lbs....lol


----------



## Fade (Jan 5, 2005)

I gained about that much too.....in the form of a spare tire.


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 5, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Awesome pics Patrick. I can only aspire.
> 
> Quick question, with your ipod is your music not as clear as when listening to a regular CD or walkman?!? Mine is not completely clear and I don't know if it's the ipod or maybe just the earphones.


its the earphones..if u want the clearest sound use the white ones that came with it


----------



## P-funk (Jan 5, 2005)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> its the earphones..if u want the clearest sound use the white ones that came with it




I hate the fucking earphones.  they are so uncomfortable.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 6, 2005)

1/5/05

BW- 192

shoulders/arms/traps

overhead standing BB press
RI= 60sec
165/4x5

DB front raise (standing)
RI= 30sec
25/10x3

unilateral cable lateral raise
RI= no rest inbetween arms
plate#3/10, 10, 8

preacher curls
RI= 60sec
65/12x3

skullcrushers (EZ curl bar)
RI= 60sec
85/12x3

unilateral cross body DB hammer curl
RI= no rest inbetween arms
30/10
35/8x2

unilateral reverse grip cable pressdown
RI= no rest inbetween arms
plate#5/10
plate#6/8, 6

BB shrugs (no wraps; overhand grip)
RI= 30sec
225/15x5

BB wrist curls
RI= 30sec
95/8x3

RG BB wrist curls
RI= 60sec
75/5x3

bicycles
RI= 30sec
BW/50x3

sqwiss ball crunches
RI= 30sec
BW/20x3

practiced posing


comments:
Good workout.  Hard.  The overheads were easy as hell.  I could have gone heavier.  I added a set since it was so easy.  I was moving the bar like nothing.  Other than that pretty good workout despite feeling a bit under the weather.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2005)

Why are you under the weather, and how long did that take(w/o)?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 6, 2005)

> Why are you under the weather



I don't know.  Bit of a sore throat.   



> and how long did that take(w/o)?



Couple minutes.  LOL.  I don't know, didn't look.  The workout part (without the posing practice) was probably about 35 or 40min.  Maybe less. that is about what my wokrouts are.  Sometimes 20min.  I practiced posing for about 8min at the end.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 6, 2005)

Hey Funky, is there a good site to learn about Westside or can you give me some basics on whats its about??


----------



## P-funk (Jan 6, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Hey Funky, is there a good site to learn about Westside or can you give me some basics on whats its about??




elitefts.com  has all the westside articles and louie simmons articles.  You can also checkout their web page.  west-sidebarbell.com  I believe.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks Pat


----------



## P-funk (Jan 7, 2005)

I updated my most muscular pose in my gallery with the bigger picture after finding it in the email from ivonne.  You can see me better in the bigger photo.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 7, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I updated my most muscular pose in my gallery with the bigger picture after finding it in the email from ivonne. You can see me better in the bigger photo.


The pics are awesome!  ...But what's up with the backwards cap P?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 7, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> The pics are awesome!  ...But what's up with the backwards cap P?




Hell Yeah, Kris Kross!!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 7, 2005)

i *KNEW* it! 

You thug.


----------



## BritChick (Jan 7, 2005)

Good morning Patrick.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 7, 2005)

good morning brit.


Luke- thug 4 life!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 7, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Luke- thug 4 life!!


Damn straight homie P dawg Funk.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 7, 2005)

Damn, your vascular.  And Brit.. such as size queen lol


----------



## P-funk (Jan 8, 2005)

I am going to skip my workout today.  I think I have the flu or something.  I am to sick to train.  I had some clients this AM and thought I may be able to workout but I think it is better for me to sleep it off.  Hopefully tomorrow.  I hate missing days in the gym.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Jan 8, 2005)

pussy   

nah, you're doin the right thing. hope you feel better.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2005)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> its the earphones..if u want the clearest sound use the white ones that came with it


Oh hey there OTB! I am using the white ones that came with it


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2005)

Hope you feel better Patrick!


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

>


Is he masterbating thin air?!?


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 8, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Is he masterbating thin air?!?


Yes, suffering from tendinitis.

I hope he gets well soon as well


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2005)

Damn, I hope so too, that must be torture!!! LOL


----------



## P-funk (Jan 8, 2005)

what was the picture? all i see is an x??


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2005)

It's a get well sign guy but he's bouncing up and down and looks like he's jacking off with his right hand.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 8, 2005)

WTF??  I want to see.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 8, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> WTF??  I want to see.


 blah. i don't see it either...

 But i hate that you're sick, and even the thought that I _might_ be responsible for that makes me feel like Typhoid Mary or something... I'm sorry.  Hope you will feel better soon!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 8, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> blah. i don't see it either...
> 
> But i hate that you're sick, and even the thought that I _might_ be responsible for that makes me feel like Typhoid Mary or something... I'm sorry.  Hope you will feel better soon!




Typhoid Mary.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 8, 2005)

Feel better Funkmaster P.  Damned sickness really pisses me off when it keeps me from working out.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 9, 2005)

Felt much better today.  That extra day off was just what this sickness needed.

1/9/05

BW- 194

back/chest

RG chinups
RI= 60sec
bw = 30/6x3

plate loaded support row (weight not counting the bar)
RI= 60sec
135/8
155/8
170/8

WG pull Down
RI= 30sec
plate#11/10,8,8

seated cable rope face pull
RI= 30sec
plate#5/15x3

incline DB press (15 degree incline)
RI= 60sec
85/10
90/10
100/8

dips
RI= 60sec
bw + 45/10, 10, 8

cable cross over
RI= 30sec
plate#5/15x3

abs
giant set
jack knifes- bw/20x2
lying leg raises- bw/15x2
bicycles- bw/40x2
crunches (feet up)- bw/10x2

posing practice
stretching


Comments:
Workout felt great.  Excellent pump both front and back.  Felt strong and recovery time is very good.  60sec rest seems like forever now.  Sometimes I am ready to rock at 20sec...lol.  Posing practice was good too.  Just working on holding my mandatory poses for a few sec right now.  Will build up stamina as we get closer to contest time.  It is hard to pose post workout like this.  I love it!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 9, 2005)

I like hitting Chest and Back in the same day too.   Good lifts P !


----------



## P-funk (Jan 10, 2005)

1/10/05


BW- 194

Legs (Hamsting dominant)

SLDL
RI= 90sec
315/4
325/4
335/4
345/4


lying leg curl
RI= 60sec
120/10
135/10
140/8

DB walking lunges
RI= 30sec
BW + 40lb DBs/30 steps x 3

Good morning
RI= 60sec
95/12
115/12x2

unilateral seated calf raise
RI= no rest inbetween legs
90/10x3

45 degree calf raise
RI=30sec
320/12x3

stretch

comments:
SLDL's felt good.  I thought I was really going to puke on the walking lunges.  Went light on the Good AM's because my hammies were fried and my lower back was fatigued from SLDLs and lunges.  So I just went light and Knocked out some reps instead of doing heavy doubles or triples or something.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 10, 2005)

I dl'ed some bagpipe music for ya.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 10, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I dl'ed some bagpipe music for ya.




LOL, nice smilie.  I have a bunch of bagpipe music!!

I downloaded some more cool jazz stuff adn some movie sound tracks (starwars, robin hood (fight theme).  If you want them.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 10, 2005)

Yea, I'll snag them on the weekend.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 10, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, I'll snag them on the weekend.




cool cool


----------



## P-funk (Jan 10, 2005)

okay, this Sat.  I will be 20 weeks out from the Atlantic States BB'ing championship.

Here is my nurtion program so far:

after each meal I'll put down p/c/f and then total cals
also, i wont log the meaningless macros in foods.  For example oats have protein and some fats in them but I onle count them as a carb when looking meal to meal.  I will also round up or down to make the marcos easier to look at.  At the end my daily totals will reflect all of the macros as a whole (all the protein and fats in oats included) just to get an idea of my daily caloric intake right now.

M1
9 whites
3 whole
.75c oats

50/40/15      584 cals


M2
prolab MRP shake
apple

40/60/10      515 cals

M3  (post workout)
2.5scoops whey
.75c oats

60/40/0      500cals



M4
2 turkey burgers
1.5c basmati rice

40/70/15     620 cals


M5

6oz chicken
1c basmati rice
.25c lentils
5 fish caps

40/60/5      450cals



M6
2 scoops whey
1tbsp natty PB

45/0/10     325 cals


M7  (bed time)
8oz chicken
3tbps oil and vinegar

50/0/25      445cals


daily totals:
3689 cals
361g protein       40%
347g carbs         35%
100g fats            25%


Notes:
- meal 6 can be dropped and the protein can be filled in somewhere else if need be.  Sometimes I get 6 and sometimes I get 7 meals.  that meal is low in cals because when I get 7 it is usually a small shake thrown in somewhere like that.

- the MRP shake i am cool with now.  I will drop that closer in to the contest.  Probably around 12 or 15 weeks out.

- I will take r-ALA with my first peal, post workout meal and one other carb meal during the day.


that is all so far.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 10, 2005)

supplements I'll be using:

r-ALA (three times a day....or 300mg per day)
ZMA at bed time
creatine (5g in AM and 5g post workout.....already loaded last week)
multi
b-complex

I don't drink coffee.   I do drink a cup of black tea in the AM.  I will go with a caffeine pill enevtually down the road.  Not yet though.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 10, 2005)

Whats the benefit of caffeine?  B complex?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 10, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Whats the benefit of caffeine?  B complex?




caffeine- cns stimulat, realease free fatty acids in the blood for energy
b complex- energy.  i'd take injectable b12 if i could get it.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 10, 2005)

How many mg of caffeine will you be on?

I may be able to find you a site that sells b-12, let me know.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 10, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> How many mg of caffeine will you be on?
> 
> I may be able to find you a site that sells b-12, let me know.




I don't know.  last year i was up to 200mg.  i have to decide if I am going to stack it with ephedrine.  if so then that will chage how much i take.  I will start low...50-75mg a day and go up from there as need be.


i was halk joking abotu the injectables.  what is the price, just curious...lol


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 10, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> ...injectable ...


----------



## PreMier (Jan 10, 2005)

http://www.ibenutrition.com/ has it for $20.  1000 MCG/ML in a 30ML vial.  At your weight, I would probably start at 600-800mcg a day.  You can use needles, or insulin pins and do it sub Q. http://www.hopkins-arthritis.com/corner/howtoinject.html


----------



## PreMier (Jan 10, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

>



What is that for?  its a vitamin, and injectable is FAR superior.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 10, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> What is that for?  its a vitamin, and injectable is FAR superior.


 i just don't like the thought of anything injectable.  it grosses me out.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 10, 2005)

Yea, I understand.. I dont like needles.  I cant even give blood because I'll pass out 

But I dont see anything wrong with injecting a b-12 or b complex vitamin(as long as it doesnt bother you)


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 11, 2005)

What are r-ALA and ZMA?  I'm not too knowledgeable in the supplement department.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 11, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> What are r-ALA and ZMA?  I'm not too knowledgeable in the supplement department.




r-ALA is Alpha Lipoic acid.  The "r" isomer.  When you by regular ALA you are gettign both the R and the S isomer together.  The S is synthetic and not as bioactivly avaliable as the R so you have to take more of it and hope it converts.  The R is more potent since it is already created in your body so I just buy that isntead.


ZMA- Zinc Magnesium Aspartate.  Taken at bed time can aid in gettign into a deeper sleep and possibly helping testosterone levels ond growth hormone release (again due to the deeper sleep).  This has not been 100% proven but it does help me sleep better.  When I can afford it, which isn't usually, I buy it.  If I not I just use melatonin.




Nothing wrong with injectable B12.  I gives you an ass load of energy!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 11, 2005)

What kind of turkey burgers do you get P?  Is it fresh ground turkey or the premade frozen ones?


----------



## Velvet (Jan 11, 2005)

Looks like the Premi, P and GG journal of fun in here.  What up P?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 11, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> What kind of turkey burgers do you get P?  Is it fresh ground turkey or the premade frozen ones?




the fresh ground ones.  not the frozen ones.  although i would get them if they had them at the store (like when you go to costco).  they are cheaper, you get more of them and they are the same thing.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 11, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Looks like the Premi, P and GG journal of fun in here.  What up P?



nothin'. what up with you?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 11, 2005)

Why would you want to inject b12?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 11, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Why would you want to inject b12?




why would you want to take it in pill form?


----------



## Velvet (Jan 11, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> why would you want to take it in pill form?



They shoot that $hit into your butt on the Dr. Berstein diet my friend was on   I prefer the B Complex 100 in pill form


----------



## PreMier (Jan 11, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> They shoot that $hit into your butt on the Dr. Berstein diet my friend was on   I prefer the B Complex 100 in pill form




The problem with taking B complex or reg b-12 in puill form, is you can take up to 10,000 MCG a day.  Thats because of the poor bio availability.  With the sub-q inject, its 10x more effective.  Saves on a lot of money.

Hi velvet 



> r-ALA is Alpha Lipoic acid. The "r" isomer. When you by regular ALA you are gettign both the R and the S isomer together. The S is synthetic and not as bioactivly avaliable as the R so you have to take more of it and hope it converts. The R is more potent since it is already created in your body so I just buy that isntead.



I was reading that the S isomer can have negative effects.. making the R isomer less effective in regular ALA.  The pure R form is much better.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 11, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> The problem with taking B complex or reg b-12 in puill form, is you can take up to 10,000 MCG a day.  Thats because of the poor bio availability.  With the sub-q inject, its 10x more effective.  Saves on a lot of money.
> 
> Hi velvet
> 
> ...


----------



## Velvet (Jan 12, 2005)

Humm, I HAVE heard that argument for shots vs pill, however, the sticking myself with a needle thing isn't for me   I'd make a crappy coke head 

Hi Premi 

Hi P-myster


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 12, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Humm, I HAVE heard that argument for shots vs pill, however, the sticking myself with a needle thing isn't for me



I agree.  I hate needles.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 12, 2005)

1/12/05

BW- 195

Shoulders/arms/traps

standing overhead BB press
RI= 60sec
180/4x4

DB front raise
RI= 30sec
25/12x3

unilateral cable lateral raises
RI= no RI
plate#3/10x3

preacher curl
RI= 60sec
85/10, 10, 8

EZ-curl bar skull crushers
RI= 60sec
95/10x3

unilateral cross body DB hammer curl
RI= no RI
35/8,8,6

unilateral cable RG tricep pressdown
plate#6/12, 10, 5

BB shrugs (no wraps, overhand grip)
RI= 60sec 
275/12x3
Drop set-  275/12, 225/15,  135/20

standing DB RG wrist curl
20/15x4

streching

comments:
felt good.  nice and sore.  Overhead presses were great.  Didn;t think i would get 4 reps on all four sets with 15lbs more than I used last week.  Felt great though. Can anyone think of an exericse I can use instead of skull crushers?  I never used to have this problem but they are really agravating my elbows.  This weight is light for me (I used to do up around 125 or 135) but it is all I can bare as far as my elbows go.    Anyone have any good tricep exericses they recommend?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 12, 2005)

I like the Overhead Rope Press using pretty high reps - 15.

OR

Incline *Supinated* Grip DB Press (holding the dumbells together so your palms are facing each other)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 12, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Can anyone think of an exericse I can use instead of skull crushers?  I never used to have this problem but they are really agravating my elbows.


That was my exact warning sign P, and as you know my left elbow is permanently jacked.  Stop doing them NOW.  I pretty much only do cg bench and pushdowns for tris these days.  Most people say they are too easy, but I like 'diamond' pushups with short RI's for tri's also (although I haven't done them in awhile).


----------



## P-funk (Jan 12, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> That was my exact warning sign P, and as you know my left elbow is permanently jacked.  Stop doing them NOW.  I pretty much only do cg bench and pushdowns for tris these days.  Most people say they are too easy, but I like 'diamond' pushups with short RI's for tri's also (although I haven't done them in awhile).




I was thinking of trying to do the skull crushers on an incline bench.   Possibley the incline will take away that angle at the bottom of the exercise where I get pain since the gravational pull will be different??  Don't know, I will try it.  If it bothers me I wont do them anymore.  Pressdowns, CG bench press are good enough for me.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 12, 2005)

I hought you couldnt do CG bench.. since you train chest every 5 days.


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 12, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 1/12/05
> 
> BW- 195
> 
> ...




Close Grip bench?? V-Bar Press down, Dips and kickbacks are the ones I like.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 12, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I hought you couldnt do CG bench.. since you train chest every 5 days.




at the end of this program I mean.  I will make a change and train chest and tri's together and shoulders/bi's.  That way I can make sure that my chest work fatigues my triceps enough that I don't have to use to much weight to work them and it will also warm up the elbow joint nicely.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 13, 2005)

I like overhead dumbbell extensions and tate presses if you are looking for an extension movement as opposed to a pressing movement.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 13, 2005)




----------



## P-funk (Jan 13, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

>




hello


----------



## BritChick (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Patrick


----------



## P-funk (Jan 13, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hi Patrick




hello kerry how the fuck are ya?


----------



## BritChick (Jan 13, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> hello kerry how the fuck are ya?



Fucking tired    ... ah so nice to see the profanity is back again! 
How about you, how's the body looking?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 13, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Fucking tired    ... ah so nice to see the profanity is back again!
> How about you, how's the body looking?




body looks like shit.  The creatine has kicked in and I am now so bloated and fat I can't even rip a vuccum. My waist looks huge.  I am depressed.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 13, 2005)

But you KNOW it's just water....


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 13, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> But you KNOW it's just water....


 Hang in there, funkytown...


----------



## BritChick (Jan 13, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> body looks like shit.  The creatine has kicked in and I am now so bloated and fat I can't even rip a vuccum. My waist looks huge.  I am depressed.



Awww... I feel for ya, you know it's more in your head than anything else Patrick and besides it's all about what you look like on stage and you're gonna look freaking awesome... wish I could come and cheer you on!!!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 13, 2005)

I know, I just hate being watery and looking fat.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 13, 2005)

Look at your drivers lisence... that may make you feel better 

Maybe try CEE.  Thats supposed to eliminate the bloat/not cause it.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 13, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Look at your drivers lisence... that may make you feel better
> 
> Maybe try CEE.  Thats supposed to eliminate the bloat/not cause it.




what about my drivers license??  LOL, I am really bloated in that pic.


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 13, 2005)

Patrick- I got a Q for you, if you dont mind. I know youre familiar with this kind of ish....so i came to you. Anyway, I  have this clicking above my left kneecap everytime I squat.....even when i bend it. OT- ( but could be related)When I do hammies i get a clicking behind the kneecap. Basically my knees are always buggin me. Its not really an intense pain or excrutuiatiing or anything....more than anything it is uncomfortable and irritating. It even bugs me when im walking sometimes. I just dont feel comfortable doing squats, lunges ot extensions especially. Rest hasnt done anything for it, as i was just off for about 8 weeks and nothing is resolved or even getting better. Do yuo think it could be my ITB?...some of the characteistics are similiar but some things vary.
I'm planning on doing some more stretching to see if that counter acts it and lossens it up. Also, do you think me being duck-footed could be the root of the problem? The knees are a touchy subject, ya know...but fuck I dont wana give up working legs 
thx
tyler


----------



## P-funk (Jan 13, 2005)

Arnie's left nu said:
			
		

> Patrick- I got a Q for you, if you dont mind. I know youre familiar with this kind of ish....so i came to you. Anyway, I  have this clicking above my left kneecap everytime I squat.....even when i bend it. OT- ( but could be related)When I do hammies i get a clicking behind the kneecap. Basically my knees are always buggin me. Its not really an intense pain or excrutuiatiing or anything....more than anything it is uncomfortable and irritating. It even bugs me when im walking sometimes. I just dont feel comfortable doing squats, lunges ot extensions especially. Rest hasnt done anything for it, as i was just off for about 8 weeks and nothing is resolved or even getting better. Do yuo think it could be my ITB?...some of the characteistics are similiar but some things vary.
> I'm planning on doing some more stretching to see if that counter acts it and lossens it up. Also, do you think me being duck-footed could be the root of the problem? The knees are a touchy subject, ya know...but fuck I dont wana give up working legs
> thx
> tyler




Does your knee ever kind of give out real quick while you are walking.  Just for a sec and then you have to catch yourself?  Does your knee ever lock up on you when you sit for extended periods of time?

IN the mean time NO LEG EXTENSIONS!!


----------



## BritChick (Jan 13, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I know, I just hate being watery and looking fat.



Do you normally bloat from Creatine P... does it eventually subside or remain?


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 13, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Does your knee ever kind of give out real quick while you are walking.  Just for a sec and then you have to catch yourself?  Does your knee ever lock up on you when you sit for extended periods of time?
> 
> IN the mean time NO LEG EXTENSIONS!!



yes to the first, no to the 2nd


----------



## P-funk (Jan 13, 2005)

britchick- yes

Arnie- do you have health insurance?  If you do I'd go get an MRI.  Possibly a small tear in the meniscus.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 13, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> what about my drivers license??  LOL, I am really bloated in that pic.



Thats what I mean... you think your fat now, jut look at that pic.


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 13, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> britchick- yes
> 
> Arnie- do you have health insurance?  If you do I'd go get an MRI.  Possibly a small tear in the meniscus.



Canada representing. I actually went to a sports doc and once he found out I wasnt in competitive sports he seemed to really lose interest and got me outta there quick time Seriously, when he found out i lifted just for myself and own interests, I got shafted and his attitude changed and it was completely different and negative towards me.


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 13, 2005)

Do you think it could be the starting of arthritis?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 14, 2005)

Arnie's left nu said:
			
		

> Do you think it could be the starting of arthritis?




It could be.  If you joint is really achy it is possible.  the only reason i saw possibly a small tear in the meniscus is becasue you said you knee gives out at times which is a prety big sign.  If it was a fulll tear you would be in terrible pain.  Small tears don't require surgery usually (if you have a conservative orthopedic).  They do however require a small bit of PT and then you are on your own to deal with the pain factor when it hurts.  That sucks about your Dr.  That is the problem with free health care.  American's bitch about having to pay for a health care plan but we get more specialized treatment that way.  You ahve to deal with whatever you can get since that guy has to see everyone.  You saying you play sports and lift, k=makes you a problem care for him.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## P-funk (Jan 14, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

>



what the hell does that mean?


----------



## Velvet (Jan 14, 2005)

I thought that might get a rise out of ya.  Hi P!!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 14, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I thought that might get a rise out of ya.  Hi P!!




hello


----------



## P-funk (Jan 14, 2005)

1/14/05

BW- 191

Back/chest

RG chinups
RI= 60sec
BW = 45/6x3

plate loaded support rows (angled grip; weight not counting bar)
165/8x3

WG pull down
RI= 30sec
plate#11/10, 10, 8

seated cable rope face pulls
Ri= 30sec
plate#6/12x3

15 degree incline DB press
RI= 60sec
100/10,9,5

dips
RI= 60sec
bw + 45/10x3

cable crossover
RI= 30sec
plate#6/20,15,15,10

stretching

comments:
worked out at 5:30am today.  felt good.  Weighed lighter this AM.  Drank a lot of water.  That is good.  I am holding a ton of water and bloated as hell from the creatine right now.  Been getting 2 gallons (aprox. 8L) daily though.  Strength felt good.  Increased everything from last workout.  Back and chest got super pumped and full.  Diet has been dead on!


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 14, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> It could be.  If you joint is really achy it is possible.  the only reason i saw possibly a small tear in the meniscus is becasue you said you knee gives out at times which is a prety big sign.  If it was a fulll tear you would be in terrible pain.  Small tears don't require surgery usually (if you have a conservative orthopedic).  They do however require a small bit of PT and then you are on your own to deal with the pain factor when it hurts.  That sucks about your Dr.  That is the problem with free health care.  American's bitch about having to pay for a health care plan but we get more specialized treatment that way.  You ahve to deal with whatever you can get since that guy has to see everyone.  You saying you play sports and lift, k=makes you a problem care for him.



Actually on 2nd thought the only time my kness give out is on leg days, doubt its related. Joints arent achy. Its also both knees more or less. I'll tell you what though, I can not do hack squats...they irritate the fu9k outta my knees.

I'm just not meant to have a nice set of wheels...even when i do hammies, it feels like some tendon is gonna snap back there or something.   

thx


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 14, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 1/14/05
> 
> BW- 191
> 
> ...



Nice WO..the only time I ever see 5:30 is if I stay up till then


----------



## P-funk (Jan 14, 2005)

Arnie's left nu said:
			
		

> Nice WO..the only time I ever see 5:30 is if I stay up till then




I wake up at 4:30 daily.


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 14, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I wake up at 4:30 daily.



Nuts

Youre a PT though right? probably the only time u can get your's in...


----------



## P-funk (Jan 14, 2005)

Arnie's left nu said:
			
		

> Nuts
> 
> Youre a PT though right? probably the only time u can get your's in...



Actually I usually workout around noon.  I didn't ahve a 6am client today so I cranked this out before i started at 7.  Usually I am up that early to shower, eat and get to the gym to start training people.


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 14, 2005)

Hey, if you dont mind a have a couple q for ya

what does it take to be a PT?

what do you charge per session or is it by hr/contract or something?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 14, 2005)

Arnie's left nu said:
			
		

> Hey, if you dont mind a have a couple q for ya
> 
> what does it take to be a PT?
> 
> what do you charge per session or is it by hr/contract or something?




1) a national certification
2) if i am working in the gym for the gym they charge $85/hr and I see $33.  If I am working outside the gym, on my own, anywhere from $50-75/hr depending on how far I have to travel to the session.


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 14, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 1) a national certification
> 2) if i am working in the gym for the gym they charge $85/hr and I see $33.  If I am working outside the gym, on my own, anywhere from $50-75/hr depending on how far I have to travel to the session.




ok so theres a bunch right, the pimp of cows was talking about them the other day i believe. 

When working on your own, do you go to their houses or something? 

fucking gym owners..hes taking like 70%


----------



## P-funk (Jan 14, 2005)

Arnie's left nu said:
			
		

> ok so theres a bunch right, the pimp of cows was talking about them the other day i believe.
> 
> When working on your own, do you go to their houses or something?
> 
> fucking gym owners..hes taking like 70%




most people in NYC are fucking rich and have gyms in their buildings so I go there or I take them to a private trainersw gym where we can workout.


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 14, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> most people in NYC are fucking rich and have gyms in their buildings so I go there or I take them to a private trainersw gym where we can workout.




ahhh sweeet deal. 

thx for all the help


----------



## P-funk (Jan 14, 2005)

Arnie's left nu said:
			
		

> ahhh sweeet deal.
> 
> thx for all the help




anytime


----------



## P-funk (Jan 15, 2005)

1/16/05

BW- 192

legs (quad domintant)

squat
RI= 60sec
225/20, 20, 12

leg press (weight not including the leg press sled)
RI= 60sec
410/25x3

seated leg curls
RI= 30sec
185/15,10,8

unilateral leg extnsion
RI= no rest inbetween legs
60/20, 10

seated calf raises (plate loaded, weight not counting the machine)
180/12
225/10
175/5x2

stretching

comments:
Most of you are probably looking at this workout thinking "god, what a weak workout".  Honestly it was one of the hardest 20min I have ever spent in the gym.  I was so sick by the end of it and walking was out of the question.  I worked my ass off today.  Started with squats.  First 20 were easy.  Second 20 I got to 17 and banged out 3 more for an even 20.  Last set i hit 12 and pretty much failed.  Could I have gotten 8 more??  Probably (I hate assuming things) but I know for a fact that the last few reps would have gotten uuuuugly.  So I was happy with 12.  Starting next quad workout I will up the weight and try and go for sets of 10 with 60sec rest inbetween.  I am beat on the high rep work here and the leg press is high rep also so i see no point in doing both in this fashion.  Leg press was killer.  Added 50lbs to what I was doing last week.  These were all quick reps, no lockout at the top and no rest pause.  Just burn it out.  Inbetween sets I rolled on the floor, blurry vision and all.  Thought I was going to puke!!  After the second set, durning my rest, i had to run into the bathroom as i felt my nuts go up into me so i wanted to make sure they dropped back.  Everything is hanging fine right now.  I get scared leg pressing as all I can ever think about is my friend "big" pat (yeah, i am "little" pat) leg pressing heavy weight and blowing his asshole out.  the exercise just scares me...lol.  Finished with some single joint stuff.  I couldn't even do another set of leg curls.  I was absolutly beat!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 15, 2005)

Looks like you are working those 20 reps squats      That looks like 20 minutes of Hell


----------



## P-funk (Jan 15, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Looks like you are working those 20 reps squats      That looks like 20 minutes of Hell




it is nothing to do 20reps with 225.  I have done many sets of it but when you are only allowed 60sec. they take on a whole new dynamic!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 15, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> it is nothing to do 20reps with 225.  I have done many sets of it but when you are only allowed 60sec. they take on a whole new dynamic!



I would say it's EAZY to do 225 x 20 (for most people)      But with only a 60 second RI between sets - I bet it's brutal


----------



## P-funk (Jan 15, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I would say it's EAZY to do 225 x 20 (for most people)      But with only a 60 second RI between sets - I bet it's brutal




yeah, the first set is a cake walk.  what happens next is out of my control..lol


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 15, 2005)

Hey P, I got a question, do you juice, I saw your list of supps and nothing was listed. The pics look awesome. Either way I hope you take this as a complement. Thanks


----------



## P-funk (Jan 15, 2005)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> Hey P, I got a question, do you juice, I saw your list of supps and nothing was listed. The pics look awesome. Either way I hope you take this as a complement. Thanks




no, i am all natural.  never touched steroids or pro-hormones either for that matter.  My supplement list is pretty short too.  i just eat a lot of food and i am short so a 5lb gain can go a long way on my body.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 15, 2005)

> Either way I hope you take this as a complement



I do however own a shirt that says "No I am not on roids but thanks for asking."

LOL, a lot of people ask me if I juice.  I got a bunch of pm's about my pics asking if I use also.  I don't understand really.  I honestly don't think I am that big or look that good to be using shit.


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 15, 2005)

Thats cool man, Its cool knowing that you dont need roids to get that big. Its kinda disparaging thinking only get so big without it, but Id be happy to look 3/4 of what you do.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 15, 2005)

Wow, I can't believe you finished that workout in 20 minutes.  That is crazy.  Nothing can bring you down!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 15, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Wow, I can't believe you finished that workout in 20 minutes.  That is crazy.  Nothing can bring you down!




I felt really sick.

Some guy was nice enough to help me break down the leg press and he was like "dude, are you sure you are going to be able to walk out of here today?"  

I looked green......lol


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 15, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I felt really sick.
> 
> Some guy was nice enough to help me break down the leg press and he was like "dude, are you sure you are going to be able to walk out of here today?"
> 
> I looked green......lol



Bahaha!  That's awesome.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 16, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> After the second set, durning my rest, i had to run into the bathroom as i felt my nuts go up into me so i wanted to make sure they dropped back. Everything is hanging fine right now.


  wtf?!?!?! 

 (that is a "worried and concerned" smily).

 Awesome workout, funkytown. You're a masochist. I love it.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 16, 2005)

When I looked at that wo, I thought 'awesome wo".  I said it before, I'll say it again.... FREAK .


----------



## P-funk (Jan 16, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> wtf?!?!?!
> 
> (that is a "worried and concerned" smily).
> 
> Awesome workout, funkytown. You're a masochist. I love it.




Oh don't worry.  Everything is fine.  I jerked off 3 times yesterday and once this morning just to make sure.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 16, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Oh don't worry.  Everything is fine.  I jerked off 3 times yesterday and once this morning just to make sure.


 33 days, P. 
 Just 33 days.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 16, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> 33 days, P.
> Just 33 days.




that is a long ass time.   

I am horny as hell right now.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 16, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> that is a long ass time.
> 
> I am horny as hell right now.


 Let's see... 3 x 33 = 99, give or take a few. That means you will jerk off about 100 more times before I get there.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 16, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Let's see... 3 x 33 = 99, give or take a few. That means you will jerk off about 100 more times before I get there.




oh, my dick hurts.    

Probably more than that.  I can't seem to get rid of my erection at all.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I honestly don't think I am that big or look that good to be using shit.



Oh ya, you do!    The looking good part, not the roid using part


----------



## P-funk (Jan 17, 2005)

1/18/05

BW- 193

shoulders/arms/traps

standing overhead BB press
RI= 60sec
185/4
195/4
200/3x2

DB front raise
RI= 30sec
30/10x3

unilateral cable lateral raise
RI= no rest inbetween sets
plate#3/10x3

preacher curls
RI= 60sec
85/10, 10, 8 (I suck at these)

unilateral DB overhead tricep ext.
RI= no RI
30/12x3

unialteral cross body DB hammer curl
RI= no Rest inbetween sets
30/12, 8, 8

unilateral Reverse grip cable pressdown
RI= no rest inbetween
plate#6/12, 9, 5

BB shrugs (wraps)
RI= 60sec
315/10
365/10
385/8
405/8

bb wrist curls
95/12, 10, 10, 8

haging straight leg raises (wings)
bw/ 15, 12, 10

decline situps
BW + 45/15x3

practiced posing

stretched

comments:
Another hard workout.  Really pushed myself every rep.  Felt good on the overheads today.  Switched to some ovreaed ext. instead of skull crushers.  Mild pain in the right elbow.  May have to find an alternative exercise still.  Used wraps today for the first time in a while.   LOL, it is so easy with wraps.  The weight feels like nothing.  I wonder what I could deadlift with wraps on??  Or ever SLDL with them??  Posing practice for a little bit at then end.  Boy, did I look like shit today.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Posing practice for a little bit at then end.  Boy, did I look like shit today.



So when is your comp P?  Sorry, I think i missed that bit of info


----------



## P-funk (Jan 17, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> So when is your comp P?  Sorry, I think i missed that bit of info




First weekend in June......19 weeks away.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 17, 2005)

WOW..and you're looking really good already   It'll be fun following along


----------



## P-funk (Jan 17, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> WOW..and you're looking really good already   It'll be fun following along



Yeah, I don't know.  I register for classes tomorrow and I have to work as much as possible so I don't know what is going to happen at this contest.  Looking at my schedule i don't know when the hell i will train.  We will see what happens.  I am already getting bummed and depressed about it.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Yeah, I don't know.  I register for classes tomorrow and I have to work as much as possible so I don't know what is going to happen at this contest.  Looking at my schedule i don't know when the hell i will train.  We will see what happens.  I am already getting bummed and depressed about it.



You're pretty freaking dedicated tho, I can't see anything getting in your way P!  What classes are you going to take? Are they PT related?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2005)

Is the Comp up around you? If it is I'll do it too and come stay with you


----------



## P-funk (Jan 17, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> You're pretty freaking dedicated tho, I can't see anything getting in your way P!  What classes are you going to take? Are they PT related?




No, I hate being a PT.  LOL.  I don;t know what I want to get a masters in.  Sometimes I really want to go to med school and other times I want to study pharamacology.  I am thinking that I may end up getting my RN (nursing degree) and from there working on becoming a Nurse Practitioner as it is much like being a doctor without all the demands adn dealing with insurance companies and far less schooling.  Who the hell knows though.  I have to study something.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 17, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Is the Comp up around you? If it is I'll do it too and come stay with you



That's sounds kinky!  Can I watch?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 17, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Is the Comp up around you? If it is I'll do it too and come stay with you



yeah, it is up here in manhattan.


Stay with me in my little 275sq foot studio.....lol.  You, Ivonne and I can share the bed.  What a great time.  Just keep your hands away from my asshole.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 17, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Is the Comp up around you? If it is I'll do it too and come stay with you



That's sounds kinky!  Can I watch?


----------



## Velvet (Jan 17, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Is the Comp up around you? If it is I'll do it too and come stay with you



That's sounds kinky!  Can I watch?  

  Three times?? Boy, I really wanna watch!


----------



## Velvet (Jan 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> No, I hate being a PT.  LOL.  I don;t know what I want to get a masters in.  Sometimes I really want to go to med school and other times I want to study pharamacology.  I am thinking that I may end up getting my RN (nursing degree) and from there working on becoming a Nurse Practitioner as it is much like being a doctor without all the demands adn dealing with insurance companies and far less schooling.  Who the hell knows though.  I have to study something.



Wow, good for you P..you must be really smart.  Oh and when you become an RN or NP PLEASE OH PLEASE come work in Canada, we neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed you badly!  I work in the Health field myself but on the systems side of things


----------



## Velvet (Jan 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Just keep your hands away from my asshole.




ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww, just when this journal started looking clean again


----------



## P-funk (Jan 17, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Wow, good for you P..you must be really smart.  Oh and when you become an RN or NP PLEASE OH PLEASE come work in Canada, we neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed you badly!  I work in the Health field myself but on the systems side of things




I would never want to work in health care in Canada.  It is free there.  that is why the doctors are paid so little and so overworked.  Gotta respect the position.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 17, 2005)

Ya, don't I know it, we lose all of our great health care providers to the US


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yeah, it is up here in manhattan.
> 
> 
> Stay with me in my little 275sq foot studio.....lol. You, Ivonne and I can share the bed. What a great time. Just keep your hands away from my asshole.


 Rock, do you snore?


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 17, 2005)

wazzup P? i got good news..i am hypothyroid and i just need sum synthroid to help correct the problem..apparently my thryoid has been dead since august


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yeah, it is up here in manhattan.
> 
> 
> Stay with me in my little 275sq foot studio.....lol.  You, Ivonne and I can share the bed.  What a great time.  Just keep your hands away from my asshole.


Alright, but I get to be in the middle! And keep your asshole away from my hand!!! Any websites on this Comp?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Rock, do you snore?


No, but I do get sensual when I'm asleep. Seriously, ask Lisa. Apperently I come onto her quite a bit when I go to bed before her. She comes in to sleep and I'm all over her. I don't remember any of it in the morning LOL.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 17, 2005)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> wazzup P? i got good news..i am hypothyroid and i just need sum synthroid to help correct the problem..apparently my thryoid has been dead since august



Thats fantastic.. I mean them finding whats finally wrong.  What kind of test did they do?  Why didnt they find it before?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 17, 2005)

OAK- that is awesome!!  Man, hypothyroid is a common thing.  Synthroid will really help you out.

GG- I snore  

Rock- check the npc website for contest info.

P- I gotta some good punk music for you this weekend.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 17, 2005)

Cool.  Check out Hands Of Time - Groove Armada.  its from the Collateral soundtrack.  I haev also been listening to Miles Davis


----------



## P-funk (Jan 17, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Cool.  Check out Hands Of Time - Groove Armada.  its from the Collateral soundtrack.  I haev also been listening to Miles Davis




what miles davis?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 17, 2005)

Have the songs at home.. Dont recall the names of them, I just got them this morning.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 17, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Have the songs at home.. Dont recall the names of them, I just got them this morning.




I have so much miles davis.  Let me know what you got so i can figure out what era of his music you like and I will make recomendations.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 18, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Alright, but I get to be in the middle! And keep your asshole away from my hand!!! Any websites on this Comp?



  Afternoon P


----------



## P-funk (Jan 18, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Afternoon P




hello


----------



## Yanick (Jan 18, 2005)

hey pat,

big pat called me during work left me a funny ass message, had me rollin for a good 10 min.  He said don't be a pussy and jump on a plane to hang out with him, i'm thinkin he's right.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 18, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> what miles davis?


"Kind Of Blue" is one of my all time favorites.  A young Miles backed by John Coltrane and Cannonball Adderly... Old, but a jazz masterpiece.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 18, 2005)

yan- i know.  i talked to that freak.

JD- great CD.  But only scratching the surface.


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 18, 2005)

another comp huh P? u think u can win this one? fuck i wish i could have made my 2 competitions...oh well


----------



## P-funk (Jan 19, 2005)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> another comp huh P? u think u can win this one? fuck i wish i could have made my 2 competitions...oh well



no way.  the atlantic states is tough.  especially for a guy that is not on steroids....lol.  It is a huge show and right at the begining of summer and the begining of the contest season over here so all the guys do this one.  in my class there is usually around 30 or 40 guys!!  So I don't really stand a shot in hell.  Just doing it to do it.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 19, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> no way.  the atlantic states is tough.  especially for a guy that is not on steroids....lol.  It is a huge show and right at the begining of summer and the begining of the contest season over here so all the guys do this one.  in my class there is usually around 30 or 40 guys!!  So I don't really stand a shot in hell.  Just doing it to do it.



  Yer my hero Funky 

Show meeeeeeeeeee the monkey funky


----------



## P-funk (Jan 19, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Yer my hero Funky
> 
> Show meeeeeeeeeee the monkey funky



Why am I your hero?  Because I am going to look like shit and get killed at this comp??


----------



## Velvet (Jan 19, 2005)

NO   Because you THINK you look like shit (not!) and you don't think you'll win..but yer gonna do it anyway   

And shut the hell up with this looking like shit crap!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 19, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> NO   Because you THINK you look like shit (not!) and you don't think you'll win..but yer gonna do it anyway
> 
> And shut the hell up with this looking like shit crap!



sorry, just get depressed when i see guys on shit that look so much better.


hey, i asked this at the other board.....w8lifter (leah) is your trainer?


----------



## Velvet (Jan 19, 2005)

Au natural is sooooooooo much to be proud of tho, just blood sweat and tears, ALL YOU!!!

Ya, she was training me for the Oct comp last year.  But not in many months..we stopped training last Sept.  She's at another gym now so I dont' even see her


----------



## P-funk (Jan 19, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Au natural is sooooooooo much to be proud of tho, just blood sweat and tears, ALL YOU!!!
> 
> Ya, she was training me for the Oct comp last year.  But not in many months..we stopped training last Sept.  She's at another gym now so I dont' even see her




oh, i was going to say tell her hi for me.  she is awesome.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 19, 2005)

you have a PM ;P


----------



## P-funk (Jan 19, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> you have a PM ;P



um no i don't.  or at least i never got one???

i jus sent you one though.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 19, 2005)

lol..i was on my way to send it when I got yours   great minds...


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 19, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Ya, she was training me for the Oct comp last year.  But not in many months..we stopped training last Sept.  She's at another gym now so I dont' even see her



I'm with P ... if you happen to bump into her, tell her hi from me as well.  

P ... stay natural my friend!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 19, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I'm with P ... if you happen to bump into her, tell her hi from me as well.
> 
> P ... stay natural my friend!



I am staying natural.  don't worry about that.  i just get depressed that others can look so much better than I.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 19, 2005)

Well it's on you to look better P. Get more ripped than them, pose better, smile more 
I was against some roid guys last year and if ya look good enough there ain't that much difference.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 19, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> NO   Because you THINK you look like shit (not!) and you don't think you'll win..but yer gonna do it anyway
> 
> And shut the hell up with this looking like shit crap!


 Seriously. He has no idea. He looks awesome NOW. I can only imagine in June.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 19, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Seriously. He has no idea. He looks awesome NOW. I can only imagine in June.



OMG is that IVY?? GET OUT!!  She's aliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiive!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 19, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I am staying natural.  don't worry about that.  i just get depressed that *others can look so much better than I*.


I can't help it P, it's good genetics.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 19, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> OMG is that IVY?? GET OUT!!  She's aliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiive!


 HAHAHAHAHAHA!

 Yeah i'm at my mom's house doing laundry, eating some chicken, and cooking some chicken and just generally shooting the shit. 

 How the heck are ya!


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 19, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I can't help it P, it's good genetics.


 ROFLMAO


----------



## P-funk (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks guys


----------



## P-funk (Jan 19, 2005)

1/19/05

BW- 191.5

back/chest


RG chin ups
RI= 30sec
bw + 55/4,4,4,3

plate loaded support rows (angled grip)....weight not counting bar
RI= 30sec
(3 plates)135/12,10,8

WG pull downs
RI= 30sec
plate#11/10x3

seated cable rope face pull
RI= 30sec
plate#6/12x3

15 degree incline DB press
RI= 60sec
100/10,9,4

dips
RI= 30sec
BW + 45/10,8,6

cable cross over
RI= 30sec
30/20,18,12,12

superset
a) bicycles- bw/30,35,40
b) swiss ball crunches- bw/20,25,30


posing practice


comments:
Felt good.  Moved fast.  Up'd the weight on chins.  Just couldn't eek out a 4th rep on that last set.  Lowered my RI by 30sec this week.  Also lowered my rest interval form 60 to 30 on the support rows.  Dropped some weight to compensate and tried to get more reps and more of a focused contraction.  Pull downs and face pulls and my back was uber pumped.  Lowered to 30sec RI on Dips instead of 60 and kept the weight the same as last week.  Super set for abs with 5 rep increase each set.  Rested 30sec between sets there.  then did some posing.  sore....tired..fun.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 19, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I am staying natural.  don't worry about that.  i just get depressed that others can look so much better than I.



So start using, and pass them up.  You know your genetically superior, and if you did use, you'd be the best.  Stop your bitching


----------



## P-funk (Jan 19, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> So start using, and pass them up.  You know your genetically superior, and if you did use, you'd be the best.  Stop your bitching



I just can't do it man.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 19, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I just can't do it man.


 Jake! Hush yo mouth! don't put those crazy ideas out there!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 19, 2005)

Re-read my post!  He knows what he would be like if he used.  I know he wont, thats why I sad to stop the complaining.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 19, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Re-read my post!  He knows what he would be like if he used.  I know he wont, thats why I sad to stop the complaining.


.

I would blow right up like lee preist.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 19, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> .
> 
> I would blow right up like lee preist.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 19, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

>



what are you shaking you head at?  I don't want that stuff.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 19, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> what are you shaking you head at?  I don't want that stuff.


 Lee Priest is a little much. that is all.


----------



## Yanick (Jan 19, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> .
> 
> I would blow right up like lee preist.



maybe lee in the offseason, fatty!

seriously though bout the cali thing, i'd like to go over there while i still have some money (like Big P said, its the mecca of bb'ing man, don't be a pussy your 20 weeks out).  it'll all be gone a couple of months into college unless i somehow find a part timer.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 19, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> maybe lee in the offseason, fatty!


 BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Aww man...


----------



## P-funk (Jan 20, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> maybe lee in the offseason, fatty!
> 
> seriously though bout the cali thing, i'd like to go over there while i still have some money (like Big P said, its the mecca of bb'ing man, don't be a pussy your 20 weeks out).  it'll all be gone a couple of months into college unless i somehow find a part timer.




I want to go....dax wants to go too.


lee in the offseason eh??  That's cool.  I am into his offseson physique.  He looks so plump and happy.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## P-funk (Jan 20, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

>




hello


----------



## P-funk (Jan 20, 2005)

1/20/05


BW- 191

legs (hamstring dominant)

SLDL
RI= 60sec
315/4
335/4
345/4
355/3  (that weight is equivalent to 3.5 GoalGetter's for those of you counting at home)


lying leg curls
RI= 60sec
135/12,12,10

DB stationary lunges (alternating feet each rep)
RI= 30sec
BW + 45lb DBs/30 reps x 3   

Good AMs
RI= 60sec
135/8x3

leg press calf raises (weight not counting the leg press sled)
270/20
360/18
450/15
540/12
630/10

stretching


comments:
felt good today.  I was happy with 355 for my SLDL.  The lunges were brutal. I hate good mornings.  I suck at them.  I am really tight so it is just a tough exercise for me to do.  Plus I can't find a foot position that I am comfortable with (narrow, feet where I squat, wide.....nothing feels good).  I feel like I should be doing way more than 135 for 8 reps on this exercise.  Oh well.  I rarely do them so I guess that is the reason.  finished with some calf raises and stretching.


On a side note, I have been so tired lately.  Working like a maniac and training etc....I went to bed last night aroud 9.  I mean passed out!!  I was out cold.  I woke up in the middle of the night to take a pee and I walked in the bathroom to go.  I am really really tired and I am peeing and then, I fall asleep standing up.  my head touches the wall next to me, waking me from my slumber but it was to late.....I had urinated all over the floor, my feet and the wall.


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 20, 2005)

poor p-funk. It's ok, my friend pisses in his closet when he's real plastered

pee-funk


----------



## Velvet (Jan 20, 2005)

What is with you guys and peeing on and in things that are NOT the toilet...even my 10 year old can't seem to get that right


----------



## P-funk (Jan 20, 2005)

LOL....once when I was home at my parents for a weekend in college I was so drunk.  I walked into the house and passed out on the floor of my bedroom.  In the middle of the night I walked into my parents room, dropped my pants and was about to start pissing rihgt on the wall until my mom walked me to the bathroom.  The next morning I had no recolection of what I did until my mom told me about it....lol


V- it is hard when you are tired and pass out standing up....lol.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 20, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> LOL....once when I was home at my parents for a weekend in college I was so drunk.  I walked into the house and passed out on the floor of my bedroom.  In the middle of the night I walked into my parents room, dropped my pants and was about to start pissing rihgt on the wall until my mom walked me to the bathroom.  The next morning I had no recolection of what I did until my mom told me about it....lol
> 
> 
> V- it is hard when you are tired and pass out standing up....lol.




  too funny, bet yer ma and pa were impressed with the funkmyster


----------



## P-funk (Jan 20, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> too funny, bet yer ma and pa were impressed with the funkmyster




Well, I am the only one in the family that doesn't drink.  So they understood where I was coming from (this was a period in my life where I was drinking everyday).  They thought it was funny.  Later that day I got on an airplane to boston with my brother (hung over as hell).  I vomited in my seat on both the take off and the landing.  The puke smelled so bad that people around us changed seats.  My brother was going nuts, he couldn't stop laughing at me.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 20, 2005)

And is this why you no longer drink?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 20, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> And is this why you no longer drink?




well that (the fact that I get sick).  also, it is not healthy.  and....i was heading down the road to alcoholism.


----------



## BritChick (Jan 20, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> On a side note, I have been so tired lately.  Working like a maniac and training etc....I went to bed last night aroud 9.  I mean passed out!!  I was out cold.  I woke up in the middle of the night to take a pee and I walked in the bathroom to go.  I am really really tired and I am peeing and then, I fall asleep standing up.  my head touches the wall next to me, waking me from my slumber but it was to late.....I had urinated all over the floor, my feet and the wall.



Okay, back to training pants for you funky!   
I can relate to the being tired thing though lately, I tend to get pretty vocal when I am asleep when I am overly tired, apparently last night I was yelling quite angrily at Keegan to get off my head, this must have been a dream though I don't remember it... Rod apparently thought it was amusing because the cat was actually sleeping full body weight on my head whilst I was yelling, obviously a case of dream and reality getting mixed up, I guess the cat just kept purring louder the more I yelled!   
I have such a sore neck today, probably doesn't help that my cat is a fat bastard! That's an additional 18lbs of pressure I had on my head last night!! lol


----------



## Velvet (Jan 20, 2005)

ha ha, fat bastard cat


----------



## P-funk (Jan 20, 2005)

I talk in my sleep at times too.....lol

that is funny that the cat didn't freak out.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 20, 2005)

Cold Iron said:
			
		

> poor p-funk. It's ok, my friend pisses in his closet when he's real plastered
> 
> pee-funk


 BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH! I think you should change your IM name, p. I like pee-funk better hahahahaahahahah!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 20, 2005)

Are your workouts heavily influenced by a specific protocol, or are they P-funk's special recipe?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 21, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Are your workouts heavily influenced by a specific protocol, or are they P-funk's special recipe?




P-funk special brew (winter lager).

Why do you ask?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 21, 2005)

You have your Max OT, Westside, HIT, Power/Rep Range/Shock, etc... and now P-Funk.

I can hear it now. "What training program do you follow?".  Why P-FUNK of course!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 21, 2005)

Well it is just that I can't see myself doing anyone one program.  I like them all so I take things from each and see what works best together.  It is kind of like having ADD...lol


----------



## Velvet (Jan 21, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> It is kind of like having ADD...lol





hello


----------



## P-funk (Jan 21, 2005)

hello


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 21, 2005)

gm hb. 

i was listening to the keith jarrett cure cd in the car this morning... forgot i had it in there


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 21, 2005)

P,

Change your Avitar Bitch... Jeez


----------



## Velvet (Jan 21, 2005)

ya, with that new one i've seen somewhere before


----------



## PreMier (Jan 21, 2005)




----------



## P-funk (Jan 21, 2005)

why the frown there fag-o??


----------



## PreMier (Jan 21, 2005)

Its that avitar.. I feel terribly inadequate now hahahaha


----------



## P-funk (Jan 21, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Its that avitar.. I feel terribly inadequate now hahahaha




whatever....it isn't that great.  It makes me frown.....lol


----------



## PreMier (Jan 21, 2005)

You should frown, look how small you are..

Asshole.. lol


----------



## Yanick (Jan 21, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I want to go....dax wants to go too.



so lets do it, we need to make some plans, i already pretty much got the money together.  We could head out there for a weekend or something, lemme know.



			
				p-funk said:
			
		

> lee in the offseason eh??  That's cool.  I am into his offseson physique.  He looks so plump and happy.



yea i love the part in the dvd when he's doing pullups and in the voice over he's saying "i'd rather die eating KFC then live longer eating dry ass chicken breasts" lol

btw, nice avi bitch.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 21, 2005)

I'm confused.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 21, 2005)

About?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 21, 2005)

what are you confused about??


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 21, 2005)

Damn P! Nice avi.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 21, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Damn P! Nice avi.




thanks, I may take the wording out because you can see my V=taper better.  What do ya think?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 21, 2005)

I kinda like the wording. The V taper is definately still noticable.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 21, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I kinda like the wording. The V taper is definately still noticable.



okay then I will leave it.  It is just that my waist is nice and tiny and I love to show off my grilish figure...........damn it rock, get your finger away from my a-hole.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 21, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> okay then I will leave it. It is just that my waist is nice and tiny and I love to show off my grilish figure...........damn it rock, get your finger away from my a-hole.


 Here you have it Rock. Look at that girlish figure. Hahhahaha


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 21, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> P-funk special brew (winter lager).
> 
> Why do you ask?



Curiosity, plain and simple.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 22, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> what are you confused about??


Never mind.  I re-read the thread.

Nice avi P.  I like the one better showing your waist.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 22, 2005)

1/22/05

BW- 190

shoulders/arms/traps

Standing BB overhead press
RI= 60sec
185/4
205/2x2  (that is 2 GoalGetter's pressed over my head)


DB front raises
RI= 30sec
30/12,10,8

unilateral cable behind the back lateral raises
RI= no rest inbetween arms
plate#3/10,8,8

preacher curl
RI= 60sec
85/10,10,8  

unilateral DB kickback
RI= no rest inbetween arms
25/12,12,10

unilateral crossbody DB hammer curls
RI= no rest inbetween arms
30/10,8,8

unilateral RG pressdown
RI= no rest inbetween arms
plate#6/10,10,8

Barbell shrugs (wraps)
405/10x3
drop set-  405/10, 315/12, 225/12, 135/10

superset
a) hanging knee raises (dead hang)- bw/12x3
b) bicycles-  bw/30x3

practiced posing

comments:
Felt pretty strong.  Moved quick and really worked up a sweat.  205 felt good overhead.  Switched my cable lateral raises to behind back today.  I hate working biceps, they never get stronger.  I suck at preacher curls and pretty much all curls..lol.  I did some kickbacks instead of skul crusher today.  those and pressdowns seem to be the only thing that doesn't bother my elbow for tricep work (except for close grip bench press too).  Used the wraps again fro shrugs to get some reps.  Went with a dead hang for my knee raises to make up for missing the forearm benefit of shrugging sans wraps.  Tomorrow I will re-feed.   Fat will be lowered.  Carbs will be extra at each meal and I am going to have some pasta for 2 of my meals also.


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 22, 2005)

damn p..u r fuckin huge...mayne if i were you i would be modeling..makes fairly good money if picked up by right agency and its great way to meet hot women cuz...ur lat spread is just sick mayne..sick


----------



## P-funk (Jan 22, 2005)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> damn p..u r fuckin huge...mayne if i were you i would be modeling..makes fairly good money if picked up by right agency and its great way to meet hot women cuz...ur lat spread is just sick mayne..sick




most models are skinnier and don't have shoulders like that.  they would tell me that I am to blocky or to big.  Also, I am not that good looking in the face.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 23, 2005)

Re-feeding today.  Fat low.  Extra carbs at every meal.  Pasta!!!! mmmmmmmmm


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 23, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Re-feeding today.  Fat low.  Extra carbs at every meal.  Pasta!!!! mmmmmmmmm


 screw pasta, bring on the reese's pieces! hahahahahahaha!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 23, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> screw pasta, bring on the reese's pieces! hahahahahahaha!



to much fat for a re-feed.  need hi gi carbs.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 23, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> to much fat for a re-feed.  need hi gi carbs.


 i know. i just can't get reese's pieces out of my head.


----------



## BritChick (Jan 23, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> most models are skinnier and don't have shoulders like that.  they would tell me that I am to blocky or to big.  Also, I am not that good looking in the face.



Not to mention you're a short ass!   

Kissss... you know I am just fucking with ya!

How are ya funky?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 23, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Not to mention you're a short ass!
> 
> Kissss... you know I am just fucking with ya!
> 
> How are ya funky?



always a size queen  

I am fine.  you?


----------



## Velvet (Jan 24, 2005)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> and its great way to meet hot women cuz...



  Funky already found his hot woman!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 24, 2005)

1/24/05

BW- 193 (day after re-feed......thick, pumped and veiny as hell!!  )

new program starts today here is the split:

two on one off fashion....

day1- chest/tri
day2- legs
day3- rest
day4- back
day5- delts/biceps/traps
day6- rest
repeat

going to up the volume a bit.  Since I have been having problems with my elbow on direct tricep work (mainly the skullcrushers) I thought it best to put them with chest that way they will be pre-fatigued so I can't use as much weight and I can blast them with things like CG bench press and Dips.

Chest/tri
DB bench press
RI= 60sec
100/12
100/8
100/6

dips
RI= 60sec
BW + 90/8,7,6,5

15 degree incline DB flyes
RI= 30sec
(2 count pause (static contratcion) on each rep when arms are extended out)
55/10
55/8
45/8
45/6

pech deck
RI= 30sec
175/10,8,8,8

rope pressdown (heavy stack)
RI= 30sec
plate#6/15,12,10

hanging straight leg raises (wings)
bw/10x4

rope cable crunches (heavy stack)
palte#10/10x3


comments:
felt good.  I will basically pick one exercise on each day for this split as my focus exercise.  In this case the bench press (or dumbell).  So I will work with that for awhile and the rest of the exercises will be auxillary work as I implement some other things....static contractions, super slow negatives, drop sets etc......


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 24, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Funky already found his hot woman!



and who would that be?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 24, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> and who would that be?



Ivonne AKA: Goalgetter.  You live under a bridge?  


P.. you cut my downloads off the other day.  Nice workout man.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 24, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Ivonne AKA: Goalgetter.  You live under a bridge?
> 
> 
> P.. you cut my downloads off the other day.  Nice workout man.





yeah man sorry.  I got disconnected and couldn't log back on??  WTF?

I'll give them to ya this weekend.


Yup, GoalGetter is my girl.......I am in luv.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 24, 2005)

Man this sucks.  the biological studies class that I needed to take this is not being given this semester and now the math class taht I need to take is full and they told me i have to wait until the summer semester to get in.  I am disgusted and depressed.  Sometimes I feel like I am just wasting my time with everything.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 24, 2005)

You seem to always have problems with school..  Was it the same desk lady as last time?  You should go kill her


----------



## P-funk (Jan 24, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You seem to always have problems with school..  Was it the same desk lady as last time?  You should go kill her



LOL, that was a different college.  That was the community college I was trying to take a class at and the women told me that I didn't have the proper immuninaztion records to register for class.  Strange, I gave the same thing to this college and they said my records were fine??  Morons.  I think it is just destined that I am never to return to college.


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 24, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Man this sucks.  the biological studies class that I needed to take this is not being given this semester and now the math class taht I need to take is full and they told me i have to wait until the summer semester to get in.  I am disgusted and depressed.  Sometimes I feel like I am just wasting my time with everything.



P..this is imple..ur a pt..ur pretty ripped and are huge..go model and start hitting more chicks...lol if i were u thats what i would be doing..why u stressin son?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 24, 2005)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> P..this is imple..ur a pt..ur pretty ripped and are huge..go model and start hitting more chicks...lol if i were u thats what i would be doing..why u stressin son?




lol, man, you are so into my being a model.  can I hire you as my agent?

How you doin' oak?  how the meds workin' for ya buddy?


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 24, 2005)

well i dont have the head and stomachaches anymore but im extremely constipated with no energy and my digestion is still absolute shit...im just saying why u stressin bout school when u could be makin money modeling or doing shit like that? fuck skool


----------



## P-funk (Jan 24, 2005)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> well i dont have the head and stomachaches anymore but im extremely constipated with no energy and my digestion is still absolute shit...im just saying why u stressin bout school when u could be makin money modeling or doing shit like that? fuck skool




can they give you anythign for your digestion??

Fuck school??  I like school lol...when I go.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 24, 2005)

Just remember, you have your entire life to attend school.  Since you aren't going to school in order to increase your earning potential, you have your entire life to obtain more knowledge.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 25, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Yup, GoalGetter is my girl.......I am in luv.



awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww, our Funky is in love


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 25, 2005)

Patrick ,

How's this sound ?



> Oh Forgot to post my results the other day on Patrick's cardio squats .
> 
> Did 90 lbs for 15 sets. basically 20 - 25 reps per set , close to 30 secs per set I'd say.
> And approx 60 sec RI's . Took about 20-21 minutes.
> ...


Thanks !


----------



## Velvet (Jan 25, 2005)

What are cardio squats?  Squatting around the gym like a frog?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 25, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> What are cardio squats? Squatting around the gym like a frog?


Velvet ,
check my journal page 34 starting with 992.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 25, 2005)

You still wanna be a nurse and go on to be a nurse practitioner? Remember I was almost finished w/ nursing school so if you have any questions...

And I'd recommend being a Physicians Assistant (PA) over being a Nurse Practitioner. JMO.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 25, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Ivonne AKA: Goalgetter.  You live under a bridge?



I think it's a rock 

Well, if this is for real, cool.  If not, P, why isn't it?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 25, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I think it's a *rock*


Watch yourself NT. I like you and all but....


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## P-funk (Jan 25, 2005)

1/25/04

BW- 193

Leg, Leg, Legs

squats (drop set....no rest)
315/8, 225/10, 135/12

SLDL (3 count pause at the bottom of each rep, in extension)
RI= 45sec
135/12x4

Hack squat (weight not counting the sled which I think is 45lbs anyway.  I just never count it)
RI= 60sec
270/12x4

superset
RI= 30sec
a) leg ext-  plate#10/15, 12, 12
b) lyling leg curl-  110/15, 12, 12

standing cable adduction
RI= less than 30sec
plate#3/12x3

45degree calf raise
stack (400lbs)/10x3
drop set
stack/10, 300/7, 200/6, 100/6


comments:
good workout.  the drop set for squats was a great way to start off and was jsut what the doctor ordered.  I felt great after them.  All reps were ATG ofcouse.  SLDL with a static contraction in extension are tough.  Went light to make sure I stayed nice and tight when I was extended.  Burned a lot. Loved it.  3 plates on each side for hack squats adn banged out 10rep sets with 60sec between them.  Superset and then finished with some adduction.  calves felt awesome!!  Quads got really pumped.  But my calves!!  I have never seen them so veiny like the were today.  I am not only talking about veins down the side or the belly of the muscle.  I am talking about straight up veins running through my anterior tibialis down the front of my shank!!  THAT WAS HOT!  LOL.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 25, 2005)

gary-  how high does your heart rate get during bike sprints?  the ony reason i ask is because by my last sprint when i am doing them my heart rate is all the way up at 185!!  So, if 156 is typically were you are at during sprints then you are good to go.  If not, then you weren't working hard enough.  More weight is probably needed to challenge you.

Rock- yeah, still thinking NP.  I am not that into being a PA.  You have to live in a Dr.'s shadow the whoel time and usually PA's get no respect form the patients as everyone wants to jsut see the Dr.  I think NP is more interesting as you can see private clients, perscribe meds and do pretty much everythign a Dr. can without the isurance costs and 12 years of college.

NT- Yeah it is true.  I love GoalGetter and she loves me. 

velvet- hello dear.


----------



## BritChick (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm tired!!!   

How are your energy levels now funky?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 25, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I'm tired!!!
> 
> How are your energy levels now funky?




they are fine.  I worked out and was a bit tired.  then i took a nap.  Now I feel great.


----------



## BritChick (Jan 25, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> they are fine.  I worked out and was a bit tired.  then i took a nap.  Now I feel great.



Cool.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 25, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Cool.




want to come over and lie down and take a nap with me?


----------



## Velvet (Jan 25, 2005)

ahh, nevermind


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 25, 2005)

> gary- how high does your heart rate get during bike sprints? the ony reason i ask is because by my last sprint when i am doing them my heart rate is all the way up at 185!! So, if 156 is typically were you are at during sprints then you are good to go. If not, then you weren't working hard enough. More weight is probably needed to challenge you.


Thanks Patrick, 


I guess I'll have to do another Max OT cardio and find out what my heart rate is with that and then make adjustments.

Thanks again


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 25, 2005)

Looks like a tough Leg workout P!!     Those short RI's are killer!!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 25, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks Patrick,
> 
> 
> I guess I'll have to do another Max OT cardio and find out what my heart rate is with that and then make adjustments.
> ...



I thought you were supposed to monitor your heart rate on Max Ot anyway??


----------



## BritChick (Jan 25, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> want to come over and lie down and take a nap with me?



Aww man, did I miss out on a nap???     Had a nice one in the tanning salon today... ahhhhh.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 25, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Aww man, did I miss out on a nap???     Had a nice one in the tanning salon today... ahhhhh.




Did you jerk off in there?  A friend of mine said he jerks off everytime he goes to the tanning bed.  That is why I always do stand up.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 25, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> NT- Yeah it is true.  I love GoalGetter and she loves me.


 True dat. It's funny how things just kinda happen unexpectedly.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 25, 2005)

Arg, squat dropsets are death.  I did those a few times during shock week when doing P-RR-S.  If that doesn't make your lower body sore the next day, then nothing will.

I'm assuming you go ass to the floor on hack squats too?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 26, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Arg, squat dropsets are death.  I did those a few times during shock week when doing P-RR-S.  If that doesn't make your lower body sore the next day, then nothing will.
> 
> I'm assuming you go ass to the floor on hack squats too?




hack squats go to parallel or a little below.  reason being the hack squat at our gym (and most gyms) is not an optimal angle so my feet are to far out infront, placing to much pressure on my knees and back.  So, to parallel I feel it realy well and it is still effective and safe IMO.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 26, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> True dat. It's funny how things just kinda happen unexpectedly.


That's sooooo sweet! I'm so happy for you guys.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 26, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Yup, GoalGetter is my girl.......I am in luv.


That's great P! So when you moving to Florida?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 26, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I thought you were supposed to monitor your heart rate on Max Ot anyway??


Really? I must of missed that part .  I just went all out for the the entire time  


Thanks Again !


----------



## Velvet (Jan 26, 2005)

I didnt read about the HR thing with Max OT either, but I'm sure it's as good idea.

Morning P


----------



## P-funk (Jan 26, 2005)

JD- I am not going to move to florida.  I hate the muggy summers there.  Ivonne is sick of it also and may jsut move to NYC.

Gary- I thought I read taht it said you keep track of your heart rate.  regardless, when you are doing cardio it is important to always know where your heart rate is at for future knowledge.  think of it as being as important as writing down what weight you use on exrecises.


----------



## BritChick (Jan 26, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Did you jerk off in there?  A friend of mine said he jerks off everytime he goes to the tanning bed.  That is why I always do stand up.



Hell no! It's usually lights out for me within 2 mins of laying down.  I hate stand up, I haven't learnt the fine art of napping whilst standing up like yourself.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 26, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hell no! It's usually lights out for me within 2 mins of laying down.  I hate stand up, I haven't learnt the fine art of napping whilst standing up like yourself.




I fall asleep in the stand up ones.  I loop my hands through the straps on the ceilings and just sort of hang there.  great stretch for the lats.......lol.  I just don;t like to lie down knowing that people jerk off in those beds and they aren't cleaned well.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 26, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I haven't learnt the fine art of napping whilst standing up like yourself.



LMFAO good one


----------



## BritChick (Jan 26, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I fall asleep in the stand up ones.



Okay now you are scaring me, what's would be worse... someone jerking off in a bed or peeing whilst they are asleep.     Sorry that was another gimme.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 26, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Okay now you are scaring me, what's would be worse... someone jerking off in a bed or peeing whilst they are asleep.     Sorry that was another gimme.




b*tch


----------



## Velvet (Jan 27, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Okay now you are scaring me, what's would be worse... someone jerking off in a bed or peeing whilst they are asleep.     Sorry that was another gimme.




OHHHHHHHHHH, two for two..she's on a roll


----------



## Velvet (Jan 27, 2005)

Morning Funky


----------



## P-funk (Jan 27, 2005)

1/27/05

BW- 192

Back

WG pull up
RI= 60sec
BW + 20/6, 6, 5

CG cable row
RI= 60sec
plate#17/6x4

prone incline DB face pull
RI= 30sec
55/8x3

RG pull down (dropest...no rest)
plate#13/8, plate#9/6

reverse peck deck
150/20,15,10

decline reverse crunches
BW/15x3

situps (feet off side of bench w/heels digging into the side of the bench)
bw/10x3

stretching


comments:
good workout.  worked hard.  new program starts monday.  this week was just an interm until I had something concrete.  New program monday (a horizontal upper/legs/vertical upper/legs type split.  More details this weekend when I have time to type the how to's and the why's).


----------



## P-funk (Jan 27, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning Funky




morning boobs.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 27, 2005)

Good afternoon Dick


----------



## Velvet (Jan 27, 2005)

That split is the one that Leah had me doing for pre-comp


----------



## P-funk (Jan 27, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> That split is the one that Leah had me doing for pre-comp




yeah, I was training like this a bit this summer and loved it.  I saw her journal and decided that it would be cool to go back to it.  I just hate training body parts.  From there I will switch to a plain upper and lower day with differnet focuses as I near the contest.  Sat. will be abs/cardio if I feel like it (but I probably wont.   ).


----------



## BritChick (Jan 27, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> b*tch



Awww you asterisked it for me, now I know you love me!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 28, 2005)

1/28/04

BW- 192

shoulders/bi/traps

Man, went to workout at 5:30AM today and the heat in the gym was broken!!  It is only 10 degrees outside!!  It was so cold in there.  That can't be good for my joints, especially the shoulder.  I was sweating like crazy and even in the middle of my wokrout I was getting cold chills.

seated arnold press
RI= 60sec
65/8,8,5

first time doing those in like a year!!

BB upright row (slighty wide grip; strict form; slow eccentric)
115/10,10,8

unilateral standing DB lateral (strict reps; 2 count pause at top)
RI= 30sec
20/8,7,6

I have no shame in using light weight on this exercise.  It is brutal when kept really stirct.  It amazes me when people F*ck it up....oh wait no it doesn't.  people mess up pretty much everythign in the gym.

BB curls
RI= 60sec
95/8x3

inside thig seated concentration DB curl  (unilateral)
RI= no rest inbetween arms
25/10,10,8

BB shrugs (no wraps; overhand grip)
3 count pause at top; slow eccentric....tempo 0/3/2 (con/iso/ecc)
225/10x3

talk about forearm and trap pump!!

standing RG DB wrist curl
RI= less than 30sec
20/15x3



besides the cold felt good.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice w/o Dick   When doing BB upright rows, should my hands be shoulder width or wider apart?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 28, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Nice w/o Dick   When doing BB upright rows, should my hands be shoulder width or wider apart?




Depends on the focus.  I usually go inside shoulder width to work my traps a little more because every dick NEEDS to have big traps.  Today I went wider (shoulder width or greater) to shift the focus more to the side deltoid.

But I thought your boobs were to big anyway?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice workout Patrick. Maybe that's why my DB lateral is low compared to others, I'm very strict in it too


----------



## Velvet (Jan 28, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Depends on the focus.  I usually go inside shoulder width to work my traps a little more because every dick NEEDS to have big traps.  Today I went wider (shoulder width or greater) to shift the focus more to the side deltoid.
> 
> But I thought your boobs were to big anyway?



Well if I use the long bar on the lower cable pully, I can avoid the boob friction   So for me then, where do you want my hands


----------



## P-funk (Jan 28, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Nice workout Patrick. Maybe that's why my DB lateral is low compared to others, I'm very strict in it too




doubt it   



> Well if I use the long bar on the lower cable pully, I can avoid the boob friction  So for me then, where do you want my hands



with boobs like that I want your hands on my........oops........wait........hands near the outside of the bar.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 28, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> *So for me then, where do you want my hands *


I need to behave, I'll be quiet on this one


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 28, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> unilateral standing DB lateral (strict reps; 2 count pause at top)
> RI= 30sec
> 20/8,7,6
> 
> I have no shame in using light weight on this exercise. It is brutal when kept really stirct. It amazes me when people F*ck it up....oh wait no it doesn't. people mess up pretty much everythign in the gym.


 I have no shame in admitting I was f*cking it up. (why are we suddenly asterisking the word "fuck" and variations thereof?)

 Today I did these strict, and ended up having to use 12 pounders. And dont' even ask about the prone incline rear delt DB flies. I thought I could do these with 15... had to go down to 10, to keep strict form and pause and all.



> standing RG DB wrist curl
> RI= less than 30sec
> 20/15x3


 Tried these with a 20lb bar (using both hands simulataneously), could barely get to 8 reps.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice workout P.  

BTW, I never fuck it up hahaha


----------



## P-funk (Jan 28, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Nice workout P.
> 
> BTW, I never fuck it up hahaha




I know.....you are a good trainee.......great form on everything!!  And your squats!!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 29, 2005)

holy crap I am sore.  my lats were really sore too.  must have been from the internal rotation on the arnold presses.....jeez!!!!

It was cold in the gym so I was training clients with a few shirts on.  I had my t-shirt on, then a long sleeve shirt over that and then my trainers t-shirt over that.  I was getting hot so I wanted to take of the long sleeve shirt.  As I was taking off my shirts, because everythign I wear is so big and baggy, one of my clients starts laughing and says "you are the only person I have ever seen that actually gets bigger as they take off layers of cloths."  LOL.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 29, 2005)

new training split is:

day1- upper
day2- lower
day3- off
day4- upper
day5- lower
day6- abs and sprints (if I feel like it but I probably wont....LOL)
day7- off


upper body day will focus on 2 main lifts a push and a pull in the same plane of motion (ie horizontal) followed by lower intensity, low rest interval work in a different plane of motion (ie vertical).  The rest interval on the main lifts will be anywhere from 60-90sec rest as needed.  Obviously I am going to try and lean towards the 60sec rest when i can.  the rep ranges (loading parameters) will change weekly to keep the program from being linear and the exercise will change every 2 weeks to prevent any adaptation that may occur.  the lower intensity stuff will start with 30sec rest across the board (low reps 5-8 for about 3-5sets....5 if I can get it everytime).  There will be no rest pause in those reps.  the weight should be at an intensity enough that I can complete the 5-8 reps without having to pause.  If the weight is to heavy for me to complete then I will drop the weight.  Something that I saw someone else do that was really cool (so cool that I am going to steal the idea) was that every week the rest interval drops....so week1= 30sec, week2= 20sec, week3= 15sec, week4= 10sec. The exercises for this work will stay the same, unlike the main lifts, as the idea is to increase the amount of weight moved over a shorter period of time each week.   Also, this work will help keep me from doing cardio.  After all, that was the original reason I have been training at 30sec rest intervals in the first place.  That and it seems to make me hard as nails and dense.  So that is upper body.  Lower body will follow a similair path.  changes in rep ranges weekly and exercise selection every two weeks.  the only difference being that I will focus on three main lifts (one for quads, hams and calves) and then the lower intesity/rep work will hit all three as well.  The day 2 of legs will be the same as day one except intensity will drop on the main lifts , making it more of an acitve rest day.  However, the low rest exercises will change from day 1 to day 2.

so that is that....well see how it works.


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 29, 2005)

Those RI's are gonna be killer. There is no doubt in my mind, I would pass the f**k out with 10s RI's ( or any of those RI's for that matter)


----------



## P-funk (Jan 29, 2005)

Cold Iron said:
			
		

> Those RI's are gonna be killer. There is no doubt in my mind, I would pass the f**k out with 10s RI's ( or any of those RI's for that matter)



yeah, lol.  nothing i haven't done before.  my workouts have some silly shit as the regular readers in my journal over the past year or two can tell ya.


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 29, 2005)

yeah ive read your jounals for a while. Youre 1 crazy mofo...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 29, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> new training split is:
> 
> day1- upper
> day2- lower
> ...



Hurry up and start this so I can get some ideas.........I like what I'm read so far regarding your new plan.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 29, 2005)

I like how often you change your routine.  I don't think anyone else changes their routine as frequently, except maybe MonStar.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 30, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I like how often you change your routine.  I don't think anyone else changes their routine as frequently, except maybe MonStar.



It seems like that but not really.  I mean, the last routine ran 8 weeks with 4 week micro cycles in between were i changed focus.  Before that I had a 6 week cyclical program and then before that I was doing upper/lower programs with different ideas weaved in.  this latest one is just something that kind of brings this past training year together into one program.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 30, 2005)

Looking forward to the new w/o schedule you've got! BTW, I've looked on the NPC website and I don't see the contest info. Am I on the wrong webpage?


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 30, 2005)

Cold Iron said:
			
		

> yeah ive read your jounals for a while. Youre 1 crazy mofo...


real talk


----------



## P-funk (Jan 30, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Looking forward to the new w/o schedule you've got! BTW, I've looked on the NPC website and I don't see the contest info. Am I on the wrong webpage?




scroll down to June 6.  the first page is jsut the national level shows.  further down is the other shows.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 30, 2005)

I must be on the wrong page then. I saw some contests in NY on June 4 however.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 30, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I must be on the wrong page then. I saw some contests in NY on June 4 however.




it is on there.  what show are you looking to do?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 30, 2005)

I saw these two in NY for June 4. And then there's Musclemania, the one I was going to do last year here in DC on June 4.

Beyond 2000 Nutrition Hercules International 
Bodybuilding, Figure & Fitness Championships 
(Super Pro-Qualifier)

Bev Francis Atlantic States Bodybuilding, Fitness & Figure


----------



## P-funk (Jan 30, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I saw these two in NY for June 4. And then there's Musclemania, the one I was going to do last year here in DC on June 4.
> 
> Beyond 2000 Nutrition Hercules International
> Bodybuilding, Figure & Fitness Championships
> ...



I think the first one is Natrual  INBF??  Right??

the second one is NPC.  That is in tribeca.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 30, 2005)

Alright, I'm all confused with the NY Competition. Why don't you and Ivy come down here for this one- http://www.dcbodybuilding.com/


----------



## P-funk (Jan 30, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Alright, I'm all confused with the NY Competition. Why don't you and Ivy come down here for this one- http://www.dcbodybuilding.com/




I don't want to go to DC....lol.

The bev francis show is the one i am doing.  June 4th.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 30, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I don't want to go to DC....lol.
> 
> The bev francis show is the one i am doing.  June 4th.


Alright, now I got ya!  I really need to think about which one for me. What diet are you doing to cut?


----------



## Velvet (Jan 31, 2005)

Morning P


----------



## bulletproof1 (Jan 31, 2005)




----------



## P-funk (Jan 31, 2005)

1/31/05

BW- 193

Upper

Bench press
RI- 60-90sec
Super slow negative.  (tempo was 3/0/x) and explosive concentric
225/5x5

Man, that was harder than it looks.  I feel like a wuss using 225 for this rep range but a 3 sec negative really blew me out.  damn.

CG cable rows
RI= 90sec
plate#18/5x5

not bad.  felt strong on these.  the stack only goes to 20.

Now the tough stuff............
all exercises from here on out were 30sec. rest.

WG pull down
plate#8/8x5
to easy, need more weight

Upright BB row
105/8x5
good weight for this.  I moved the bar without any rest pause between reps.  Negative was slow and controlled.

DB laterals (super slow negative)
15/8,8,6,5,5
Laugh at the wieght all you want.  the form was insanly strict and the negative was brutal.

incline DB curls
25/8,8,8,7,6

cable pressdowns
stack/8x5
need to use the lat pulldown stack next time.

BB shrugs (no wraps/overhand grip)
275/8x5

stretch.


WOW.....talk about a p-p-p-p-puuuump!!!!   I was blowin' up!!  This workout felt great.  I was dead after the low rest stuff.  can't wait to see what happens when it drops to 20sec next week.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 31, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Alright, now I got ya!  I really need to think about which one for me. What diet are you doing to cut?



what do you mean what diet??

I am just going to diet.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 31, 2005)

hello V and B.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 31, 2005)

> Laugh at the wieght all you want. the form was insanly strict and the negative was brutal.


 I can't see anyone laughing at you as big as you are


----------



## P-funk (Jan 31, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I can't see anyone laughing at you as big as you are




oh it happens.  people at the gym love to dig on me when i am using light weight and doing things like slow negatives or short rest intervals.  other trainers are like "what is it a light day?"  or "when did you become so weak??"  luckily no one was there to see me bench today otherwise I would have heard about it.  the thing is the 3 sec negative and explosive concentric are really hard with any heavier weight.  regardless of what I can bench for a normal 5x5.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2005)

Nice w/o P. I went about 3 sec neg on my Bench today too, should I not? 

What I mean about diet is do you just restrict cals, or do you cut down on carbs or do you cycle macros or do you.....?!?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 31, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Nice w/o P. I went about 3 sec neg on my Bench today too, should I not?
> 
> What I mean about diet is do you just restrict cals, or do you cut down on carbs or do you cycle macros or do you.....?!?




3 count is cool on the bench.

oh diet....lets see.....all of the above....lol.  I keep my carbs up and I start by just restricting cals.  then i slowly lower carbs but not to much until the end of the journey gets closer.  I also start to cycle macros/calories about 6 weeks out.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 3 count is cool on the bench.
> 
> oh diet....lets see.....all of the above....lol.  I keep my carbs up and I start by just restricting cals.  then i slowly lower carbs but not to much until the end of the journey gets closer.  I also start to cycle macros/calories about 6 weeks out.


Cool


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 31, 2005)

> incline DB curls
> 25/8,8,8,7,6



How much of an incline do you sit at P?  Like 45 degrees?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 31, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> How much of an incline do you sit at P?  Like 45 degrees?




naw, steeper than 45degrees since at taht angle it hurts my shoulders to bad.  I go a bit above 45 degrees, just enough that I can strecht into extension and stretch my bicep tendon before each rep.  these sucked.  i hate training bi's.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 31, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> These sucked.  i hate training bi's.



Why?  What else do you do for them?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 31, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Why?  What else do you do for them?




I hate training them because I am not strong on them.  I do very little isolated arm work.  I rely mostly on heavy pulls and pushes.  I don't like training arms.  it is boring.  I would rather press heavy benches or overheads and just let them grow with the rest of my body.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 31, 2005)

food

1/31/05

meal 1
7 whites
3 whole
3/4c oats
spinach

meal 2
prolab lean mass matrix
10 fish caps

meal 3
2 turkey burgers
1.25c brown rice
steamed veggies

meal 4 (post workout)
2.5 scoops whey
.74c oats

meal 5
6oz chicken breast
1.25c brown rice
staemed veggies
5 fish caps

meal 6
2.25 scoops whey
8 fish caps
apple

meal 7
8 oz chicken breast
salad veggies
3tbsp newman's oil and vinegar


totals
3513 cals
353g protein
272g carbs
110g fat


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2005)

I love training arms!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 31, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I love training arms!



maybe that is why your legs suck......hahahhahaha



just kidding.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> maybe that is why your legs suck......hahahhahaha
> 
> 
> 
> just kidding.


Now that would really suck since my arms are so small also!!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 31, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> hahahhahaha
> just kidding.



ouch.  I hope Rock likes training his sense of humor.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 31, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> ouch.  I hope Rock likes training his sense of humor.




He will like training whatever I say he likes training.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 31, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> He will like training whatever I say he likes training.




You sound like a girlfreind I had once


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> He will like training whatever I say he likes training.


  knowing Patrick, I'm scared now


----------



## P-funk (Jan 31, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> You sound like a girlfreind I had once




I thought that was how all women were??



oh boy.....that will open a huge can of worms!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 31, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I thought that was how all women were??




NO!  Actually I found one thats KICK ASS!  She's so nice.

But she doesn't have any arms


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 31, 2005)

At least she wont get mad at me if I hold a door open for her


----------



## P-funk (Jan 31, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> NO!  Actually I found one thats KICK ASS!  She's so nice.
> 
> But she doesn't have any arms




yeah, no arms and no mouth are ideal when picking a bride to be.  that way she can't hit you and if she gets annoying you can tell her to shut up....oh wait, you don't have to worry about that.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 31, 2005)

I'd rather I didn't have ears than her not having a mouth


----------



## P-funk (Jan 31, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I'd rather I didn't have ears than her not having a mouth




naw, she needs to have ears so she can hear when I speak.  I should have said no voice box.  A mouth is crucial.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 31, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I should have said no voice box.  A mouth is crucial.



agree 100%


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 31, 2005)

> prolab lean mass matrix



That stuff grosses me out


----------



## P-funk (Jan 31, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> That stuff grosses me out



I love it!!  Cinamon oatmeal is awesome!


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 31, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I love it!!  Cinamon oatmeal is awesome!




Cinnamon oatmeal made me gag man   (made cuz I mixed it with strawberry whey  )


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2005)

I agree with Luke, it's freaking gross!


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 31, 2005)

You just wanted to use that smiley rock


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> You just wanted to use that smiley rock


Yep, but I still think it's gross.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 31, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Cinnamon oatmeal made me gag man   (made cuz I mixed it with strawberry whey  )




ya think?


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 31, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> ya think?



General, strawberry whey goes good with anything   It's like adding cap'n crunch berries to what ever your eating


----------



## PreMier (Jan 31, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I agree with Luke, it's freaking gross!



I would comment.. but I havent tried it yet. *Hint


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I would comment.. but I havent tried it yet. *Hint


Awwwwww Crap!!! LOL you shoulda reminded me! Do you want to try some Intake Instone Performance too?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 31, 2005)

What the hell is that?

I didnt say anything, because I dont want to be pushy when im getting something for free


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> What the hell is that?
> 
> I didnt say anything, because I dont want to be pushy when im getting something for free


yeah but you gotta remind me. I forget crap. Stallone's MRP. I ordered a box of those also a little while back and didn't like them either. Vanilla.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 31, 2005)

Yes.. I will take them too   I will still pay you if you want..  Do you still have my addy?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 31, 2005)

solicit your shit somewhere else.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 31, 2005)




----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 31, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> food
> 
> 1/31/05
> 
> ...



Is this maintenance for you or a sorta, slow clean bulk?

and whats the deal with a .74c of oats? that the magic PWO oat number? or are you cutting? (from .75)


----------



## P-funk (Feb 1, 2005)

Cold Iron said:
			
		

> Is this maintenance for you or a sorta, slow clean bulk?
> 
> and whats the deal with a .74c of oats? that the magic PWO oat number? or are you cutting? (from .75)




no, this is starting to diet....lol.

lol, should have read .75c there.  hahahahaha




Side note:

OH THE SORNESS!!  OH IT IS SO BAD.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 1, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> solicit your shit somewhere else.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 1, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I thought that was how all women were??




 

   BAD BOY!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 1, 2005)

Good morning funky.


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 1, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> no, this is starting to diet....lol.
> 
> lol, should have read .75c there.  hahahahaha
> 
> ...



haha youre a beast...you cut at 3500+   

what do you weigh? 195 ish?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 1, 2005)

hey brit.

morning boobs.

cold iron- I am right around 190-193 at the moment.  I am still taking creatine so I am holding a little water too.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 1, 2005)

2/1/05

Bw- ??  Forgot to weigh in.

legs   

bike- 3min warm up

Squats
RI- 90sec
tempo- 3/0/x.   That is a 3 sec negative no pause in the hole and explosive on the concentric.
295/5x5

UGH, that was hard with the slow negative.

SLDL
RI= 60sec
315/5x3
315/3x2
Couldn't hold out for 5x5.....damn it!!!!!  60sec was to short for the grip.  arms looked great holding the weight though.   

seated calf raise
RI= 45sec
pause at the top
225/5x5

OKAY.....30SEC REST FROM HERE ON OUT!!!!!
shhhhiiiiiaaaaaaaatttttttt..........

Front squat
175/8
175/8
175/8
175/7
175/5
That was hell on earth.  The first set was cake.  Felt like nothing.  It was everythgin after that that made this complete hell.  30sec rest sucks.  My body was a mess as each set I either felt like I was going to puke or crap my pants.  I don't even want to know what this will feel like on 10sec rest.  Hell, I don't want to know what it will feel like on 20sec!!!   Doing this after squating was not fun.

lying leg curls
110/8x5
burns......

45 degree calf raise
pause at the top
360/5x5

stretch.

that's it.....


----------



## bulletproof1 (Feb 1, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> arms looked great holding the weight though.



cocky bastard


----------



## P-funk (Feb 1, 2005)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> cocky bastard




that is why goalgetter loves me.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 1, 2005)

Nice w/o Patrick! Do you have alternating grip on SLDL?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 1, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Nice w/o Patrick! Do you have alternating grip on SLDL?



thanks and yes, I use an over/under grip when doing SLDL.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 1, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I know you didn't mean anything negative by it.  I was just interested in hearing you reasoning.
> 
> I guess for some the train of thought is that they need an exact goal to shoot for in order to stay on target.  I mean, for some, if there was no contest in sight they would blow up like a blimp.  For me it was that I was always really serious about my diet and training so it just seemed like the next step.....I mean, why train and eat for the contest that is never going to happen??  May as well throw yourself on stage.  It is fun up there.  I think this may be my last contest though.  I am certain about that but I like to train others for competitve events (much more fun than training the general population).  I could see mylsef finding happiness in others succcesful attempts at competition and reaching their physique goals.  But then again....once I get on stage, as britchick would say, I am a total HAM....I love the energy and the showiness of it all.


Let me ask you, what drove you to be serious about diet/training with no goal of competing? 

energy ... showiness ... I can relate to these terms.  I seem to take center stage whenever I am having fun.  Right now it's playing pool.  Some get out right mad when I can laugh, sing, dance while shooting and still win.


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 1, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Let me ask you, what drove you to be serious about diet/training with no goal of competing?




I think I could understand it.  I LOVE playing guitar.  I hate getting on stage


----------



## P-funk (Feb 1, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Let me ask you, what drove you to be serious about diet/training with no goal of competing?
> 
> energy ... showiness ... I can relate to these terms.  I seem to take center stage whenever I am having fun.  Right now it's playing pool.  Some get out right mad when I can laugh, sing, dance while shooting and still win.




I am an all or nothing guy.  When I was going to college I practiced guitar 8, sometimes 10hrs a day!!  I don't believe in doing things half way.  When I started lifting at age thirteen I was gung ho about it.  Since then I really have never been sedentary.  If I wasn't lifting I was doing distance running (I know, hard to believe).  When I finally got back into lifting I decided that was it.  I don't like to slack on things so I went all out.  Whether there was a contest or not I wanted to make the best gains that I possibly could and that meant going 100%.  I couldn't see doing it any other way.  I am not more genetically gifted than anyone one else is (although I always did have broad shoulders), I am just willling to work harder.  Like Dr. Leistner says "I am not very smart but if you tell me what to do I will work really hard."  that says it all right there.  I am just a very driven person.  When the oppurtunity came to compete the first time I bailed out 8 weeks out just feeling uncomfortable about the thing.  The second time around I didn't want to let myself down.


What drove me to be serious about diet and training.....ME.


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 1, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I am an all or nothing guy.  When I was going to college I practiced guitar 8, sometimes 10hrs a day!!




You did?  Me too


----------



## P-funk (Feb 1, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> You did?  Me too




Aside from all this bull shit here (LOL).  I also have a degree in music performance (jazz guitar) from berklee college of music......LOL, I am probably the dumbest rennisance man you will ever meet.


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 1, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Aside from all this bull shit here (LOL).  I also have a degree in music performance (jazz guitar) from berklee college of music......LOL, I am probably the dumbest rennisance man you will ever meet.




no shit.  I've played in a couple jazz combo's and a big band 

(same time I was playing in a pantera cover band  )


----------



## P-funk (Feb 1, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> no shit.  I've played in a couple jazz combo's and a big band
> 
> (same time I was playing in a pantera cover band  )




cool.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 1, 2005)

meals:

3538  calories
357g protein
275g carbs
110g fat

*side note-  the sorness is so bad right now.  legs feel tired and arn't sore yet (probably tomorrow).  But my Upper body!!  OOOOOOUUUUCH!!  I mean, it is like the sorness is getting worse as the day goes on.  It hurts to lift my hands up above my head right now.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 1, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> *side note-  the sorness is so bad right now.  legs feel tired and arn't sore yet (probably tomorrow).  But my Upper body!!  OOOOOOUUUUCH!!  I mean, it is like the sorness is getting worse as the day goes on.  It hurts to lift my hands up above my head right now.



So, is this what I have to look foward to training funky style?


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 1, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> that is why goalgetter loves me.


 One of the MANY reasons... you cocky bastard!


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 1, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I am an all or nothing guy.  When I was going to college I practiced guitar 8, sometimes 10hrs a day!!  I don't believe in doing things half way.  When I started lifting at age thirteen I was gung ho about it.  Since then I really have never been sedentary.  If I wasn't lifting I was doing distance running (I know, hard to believe).  When I finally got back into lifting I decided that was it.  I don't like to slack on things so I went all out.  Whether there was a contest or not I wanted to make the best gains that I possibly could and that meant going 100%.  I couldn't see doing it any other way.  I am not more genetically gifted than anyone one else is (although I always did have broad shoulders), I am just willling to work harder.  Like Dr. Leistner says "I am not very smart but if you tell me what to do I will work really hard."  that says it all right there.  I am just a very driven person.  When the oppurtunity came to compete the first time I bailed out 8 weeks out just feeling uncomfortable about the thing.  The second time around I didn't want to let myself down.
> 
> 
> What drove me to be serious about diet and training.....ME.


words of a champion right there


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 1, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I am an all or nothing guy. When I was going to college I practiced guitar 8, sometimes 10hrs a day!! I don't believe in doing things half way. When I started lifting at age thirteen I was gung ho about it. Since then I really have never been sedentary. If I wasn't lifting I was doing distance running (I know, hard to believe). When I finally got back into lifting I decided that was it. I don't like to slack on things so I went all out. Whether there was a contest or not I wanted to make the best gains that I possibly could and that meant going 100%. I couldn't see doing it any other way. I am not more genetically gifted than anyone one else is (although I always did have broad shoulders), I am just willling to work harder. Like Dr. Leistner says "I am not very smart but if you tell me what to do I will work really hard." that says it all right there. I am just a very driven person. When the oppurtunity came to compete the first time I bailed out 8 weeks out just feeling uncomfortable about the thing. The second time around I didn't want to let myself down.
> 
> 
> What drove me to be serious about diet and training.....ME.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 1, 2005)

thanks guys..




> So, is this what I have to look foward to training funky style?



 

you are going to go through hell.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 1, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> thanks guys..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am already SERIOUSLY dreading hacks, I hate them with a passion when done without the 3 second pause, when I told Rod he laughed at me... git!


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 1, 2005)

You are sick, twisted masochist.  I think that's why I have mucho respect for you.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 2, 2005)




----------



## Velvet (Feb 2, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I am an all or nothing guy.  When I was going to college I practiced guitar 8, sometimes 10hrs a day!!  I don't believe in doing things half way.  When I started lifting at age thirteen I was gung ho about it.  Since then I really have never been sedentary.  If I wasn't lifting I was doing distance running (I know, hard to believe).  When I finally got back into lifting I decided that was it.  I don't like to slack on things so I went all out.  Whether there was a contest or not I wanted to make the best gains that I possibly could and that meant going 100%.  I couldn't see doing it any other way.  I am not more genetically gifted than anyone one else is (although I always did have broad shoulders), I am just willling to work harder.  Like Dr. Leistner says "I am not very smart but if you tell me what to do I will work really hard."  that says it all right there.  I am just a very driven person.  When the oppurtunity came to compete the first time I bailed out 8 weeks out just feeling uncomfortable about the thing.  The second time around I didn't want to let myself down.
> 
> 
> What drove me to be serious about diet and training.....ME.



 x 100  ONe of the best posts I've seen so far..most competitors have the same sort of personalities..very driven..extremists if you will (I admit that i am...all or nothing with me...I did a whole lot of the nothing part thru the holidays and i was very unhappy...back on track and feeling wonderful)  and we all tend to be a tad anal..ok, a shit load of analness going on


----------



## Velvet (Feb 2, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> thanks guys..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I already hate you


----------



## P-funk (Feb 2, 2005)

Non training day (thank god...so sore).

calories and carbs slightly lower:

3341 cals
329g protein
221g carbs
121g fats

oh the hunger.


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 2, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Non training day (thank god...so sore).
> 
> calories and carbs slightly lower:
> 
> ...


just think of my hunger cuz...at least ur digestion is workin


----------



## P-funk (Feb 2, 2005)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> just think of my hunger cuz...at least ur digestion is workin




I know man.  I really feel bad for ya.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 3, 2005)

gmd


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Non training day (thank god...so sore).
> 
> calories and carbs slightly lower:
> 
> ...


WTF?!? If I ate that many calories I don't think I could get up off the floor LOL! Hold on a sec while I cry a river for you


----------



## BritChick (Feb 3, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> calories and carbs slightly lower:
> 
> 3341 cals
> 329g protein
> ...



 

Good morning.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 3, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> gmd




gmd??

good morning dick?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 3, 2005)

2/3/05

BW- 192

upper

standing BB press
RI= 60sec
165/5x5

last set was hard

RG chin ups
RI= 60sec
bw + 35/5x5

everything else is 30sec rest!!!

15 degree incline bench press
80/8,8,8,6,5

plate loaded support rows  (angled grip.  weight not counting bar)
(2 plates and one quater plate) 105/8x5

pump!!!!

rev. peck deck
120/8
135/8x2

cable crossover
plate#7/8
plate#8/8, 6

Had to lower to 3 sets on those to exercises.  Just to fried to complete 5 sets.

DB hammer curls
30/8x5

DB Bilateral tricep kick back (form strict as hell!!)
15/8x5


Okay, so I had to lower down to 3 sets on two of the exercises.  I was just beat to shit.  I can't tell if it was because I was exhausted today or because maybe I am overtraining a little with this many sets, even though I am not taking things to failure (i was still sore from monday).  If I feel like i am overtraining I will lower the volume a bit on the auxiliary lifts.  These workouts make me feel incedible though.  My volume has been low for a while now (in order to facilitate greater intensity and frequency) that my body is really freaking out when I train like this.  If anything I can stick through this workout for 4 weeks as some sort of "overreaching" period before I move to a similiar plan with less volume.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 3, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> gmd??
> 
> good morning dick?



ding ding ding...you win a wonderful trip to florida


----------



## P-funk (Feb 3, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ding ding ding...you win a wonderful trip to florida




are you going to pay for that trip to florida??


----------



## P-funk (Feb 3, 2005)

food

2/3/05

3436 cals
319g protein
281g carbs
115g fat


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2005)

Nice w/o Patrick. I love reading your w/o's. Get's me excited about being trained by you too ( not excited in a weird way, *clears throat*) And nice Standing MP's!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 4, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> are you going to pay for that trip to florida??



na..but you can use all that money I'm paying you for helping me 


J/k


----------



## Velvet (Feb 4, 2005)

Have a super weekend P!!!!  Super Bowl AND Ivy...lucky guy


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 4, 2005)

Have a great weekend Patrick!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 4, 2005)

2/4/05

BW- 191

legs- light day for the main lifts.  the auxiliary, 30sec. shit, was still tough though.

squats
RI= 60sec
1/6/x    yes, that is a 6sec pause in the hole followed by an explosive conncentric.
225/5x5

SLDL
RI= 60sec
tempo  1/3/x    3 counts in the whole
225/5x5

seated calf raise
RI= 45sec
135/5x5

well that was all pretty light.  my back was nice and pumped from sitting in the hole so long on squats and then SLDL. 

Now for the hard stuff....

30sec rest from here on out....

deadlift
245/8,8,8,8,5

man that was tough.  I am trying to suck wind for 30sec and some asshole wants to bother me.  ......."I remeber over the summer when you were doing 3 or 4 plates for these reps.  What happened?  have you gotten weaker?"....."No you stupid asshole.  can't you see I am resting 30sec between sets.  Not pausing at the bottom of the reps and doing these in a fast manner with no rest pause??"  UGH, what a moron.  People at the gym bother me.

leg ext
185/8x5

easy

leg press calf raise (weight not counting sled)
540/8x5
felt nice.

standing RG dumbell wrist curl
20/18,15,15,15,13

just for good measure some forearm work. 


body report:
Okay, lets see.....
1) tomorrow makes 16 weeks out from the atlantic states.
2) this week I dropped my cals a bit from 3800 to 3500, finally going hypocaloric.  I already see a differnece.  IN my head I feel little and I feel like I look smaller.  Someone commented on how I look like I am getting skinny today.  I hate that word skinny.  It makes me feel like a runner.  So, that commment along with the fact that I felt smaller was upsetting.
3) Took my measurments today.  My arms are up a quarter of an inch flexed, to 17".  My quads at their biggest part are still 26" and I dropped a quarter of an inch off my waist.  BW is still in the same area.  So that is nice.
4) getting some cool defenition in my quads and my face is starting to lean out, jaw line showing adn square off a bit.  My calves are getting ripped.  A client was walking behind me and she said "Oh my god Patrick.  It looks like you ate to grapefruits for breakfast and they got stuck in your calves."  LOL.
5) energy feels good.  feel as strong as always.
6) since i will have time to kill while ivonne works I will do some carido tomorrow.  I don't think i will keep regular cardio in the program just yet though.
7) my upper body is still sore
8) i hate dieting
9) got a craving today for cookies.  first in a while.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wow, nice w/o and info. Does tomorrow mark 16 weeks or 17? June 4 right?


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 4, 2005)

how far down do u plan on dropping calories?


----------



## BritChick (Feb 4, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> "No you stupid asshole.  can't you see I am resting 30sec between sets.  Not pausing at the bottom of the reps and doing these in a fast manner with no rest pause??"  UGH, what a moron.  People at the gym bother me.



 Yep, I am really finding out that these short rest intervals make me not wanna play nicely at the gym anymore, two days in a row I feel like I've been a bit of a snappy bitch with people... oh well, I think the fact that I said "can't chat now", look at my watch a few times and have my headset on should clue them in anyway!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 5, 2005)

rock- yep, todat (sat.) is 16 weeks out.  At about 10-12 weeks I want to be lean enough to do a mock contest week and try some different things with my carb and sodium loading.

brit- yeah, i don't think the rest intervals have anything to do with it.  you are bitch in general.

oak- I am not sure how far down my weight will get.  I am not concerned about it though.  I go by my measurments and what I look like in the mirror.  Usually I never even test my BF%, just taking measurments and watching/listening to my body has always worked in the past.



The whole contest thing is a bit depressing to me when I diet down.  It is already starting to mess with my head and I am so far out still.  I was looking at a Natural BB'ing magazine last night.  Majority of the guys that are my height are like 140-160lbs.  I always think they just look like skinny guys and you wouldn't even guess that they lifted weights if you saw them walking down the street.  I always feel like that is what I look like when I am dieting.  Just another skinny guy.  It upsets me.  Things I know:

- I know that compared to the average person I am pretty big
- I know that I can get bigger and don't believe that I hae really reached my genetic potential yet.
- I like being fuller and bigger but I also like being ripped and cut.
- When I am full and big I feel fat.
- When I am ripped and cut I feel skinny
- I can't win either way. 
- I just want to find a happy medium between the two
- dieting is a very upseting thing to me
- i love strength
- i hate losing strength
- usually when I diet I loose some strength
- someday I will figure it all out


----------



## bulletproof1 (Feb 5, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> brit- yeah, i don't think the rest intervals have anything to do with it.  you are bitch in general.


----------



## KarlW (Feb 5, 2005)

> I know that compared to the average person I am pretty big
> - I know that I can get bigger and don't believe that I hae really reached my genetic potential yet.
> - I like being fuller and bigger but I also like being ripped and cut.
> - When I am full and big I feel fat.
> ...


Dude, except for the first one (I ain't a big dude  ) the rest could have come from my mouth. Know EXACTLY how you feel. I think a lot of it is in your head, when ripped and cut you FEEL skinny but in all probability look bigger than before (without a shirt on that is) cause you'd be way more defined. I like feeling big, but who wants to be a big fat guy? I think the key is to learn to like both cycles, the process of getting big as well as changing to getting cut. Your goal (I imagine) is to be big BUT ALSO cut! That's the challenge, the calling if you will. It's what 99% of people never achieve. The happy medium you speak of is not a physical one, it's in your head, and sooner or later you'll find it.  


Bahhhh what do I know.......I'm only 160 lbs. sorry for the blab


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 5, 2005)

I feel the same way Patrick. I think it was to do with your self-perception and level of self confidence. You ARE a big, strong guy Patrick. You looked AMAZING for your last competition- not even CLOSE to being skinny. I'm sure you've put more muscle on since the last competition also. And with you cutting this far out from the comp and I have a feeling your already at a decent BF Level, your not going to sacrifice very much muscle. Just hang in there buddy and learn to like yourself. Hell, the rest of us here love you so step up to the plate and do the same buddy!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 5, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> brit- yeah, i don't think the rest intervals have anything to do with it.  you are bitch in general.



And this is why I love you so damn much!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 5, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I know that compared to the average person I am pretty big



Compared to the average person you are a fucking monster Patrick!   
I still remember my very first thought of you in Vegas being OMG he's bloody huge!!!!!!!   

I don't know anyone who has ever competed who doesn't go through your list or a very similiar one... heck I know the closer it gets to contest time the more screwed up my thoughts get, it's a wonder anyone ever makes it to stage! My thoughts can flip flop from great to terrible in a matter of hours! lol 
I don't think my thought process will every change... I do however hope to learn to cope with it better in time!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 5, 2005)

Patrick needs a group hug.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 5, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Patrick needs a group hug.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 5, 2005)

thanks everyone.

Well, I needed to kill some time while ivonne trained her clients this morning.  So I did some cardio.  10 recumbant bike sprints at 40/20  (rest/sprint).  Finished up with some core work...weighted hypers and various ab exercises.  BW today was 189.  At least my BW is staying consistent.  I thought the scale at the gmy I train at was weight like 3 or 4lbs light so I was adding plus 3-4 to what I weighted there.  But, I weighed myself at another scale here in miami adn I got the same BW so I think it was dead on.  I am teetering between 188-191.  I was at 195 at the begining of the new year but that was after a nice weekend of holiday cookies.   I have dropped some water since.  Gotta just hang in there.  I am amazed how much I can actually loose at 3500 cals.  If I am not careful I will just disapear.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 5, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> - I like being fuller and bigger but I also like being ripped and cut.
> - When I am full and big I feel fat.
> - When I am ripped and cut I feel skinny
> - I can't win either way.
> ...


Damn Patrick. I SO agree with this.  No wonder I almost never cut.  When I have in the past, I just land up being a smaller, weaker version of myself.  I don't compete, but I would rather be a bigger 17% BF, then a skinny 10% BF.  Know what I'm saying?

If anyone can do it though, its YOU.  Have fun in Florida man!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 6, 2005)

yeah, i hear ya JD.  I always say I'd rather be a fat wreck than a skinny mess.  But, I do like being cut.  I just need to be ripped at a BW that I am really satisfied at.


Anyway, just took some pics for 17 weeks out.  I will post them on monday or tues when I get back home to NYC.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 6, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Things I know:
> 
> - I know that compared to the average person I am pretty big
> - I know that I can get bigger and don't believe that I hae really reached my genetic potential yet.
> ...



Yeah you, and everyone else that posts here.  That's why we all continue to train and eat like we do.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 7, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Yeah you, and everyone else that posts here.  That's why we all continue to train and eat like we do.



True  !!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 7, 2005)

2/7/05

Upper body

bench press
RI= 90sec
245/8x2
235/5
225/4

Wow, huge strenght drop off here.  Even with 90sec rest.  I went with 245 which is a 10RM adn I got 2 sets of 8.  First set being easier but I knew I wasn't going to get a third or fourth so I dropped the weight.  I suck on bench with anything above 3 or 4 reps.  my endurance goes quick on it.

CG cable row
RI= 60sec
tempo is 3/0/X.  That is a 3 count negative
160/8x4

talk about a burn!!!


okay everything is 20sec rest intervals!!!!!!! 20 SEC REST!!!  EEK!!  At 20sec, these are more like dropsets than anything

WG pull downs  (super strict form)
130/8
120/8x2
110/8x2

Upright BB row
105/8x2
95/8,8,6

DB lateral (slow slow negative)
15/8,8,8,6,5

BURNING!!!

incline DB curls
25/8x5

strange, this felt lighter today than last week with lest rest?  maybe I finally got stronger at this stupid exercise?

cable pressdown
stack/8,8,8,8,6

BB shrugs (no wraps, overhand grip)
275/8x5

bicycles
bw/30x4
jacknifes
bw/20x3


workout felt good.  moved fast.  will post 17 week out pics tomorrow.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 7, 2005)

Do you always have different RI's for each exercise?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 7, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Do you always have different RI's for each exercise?



which exercises are we talking about?

the two main lifts performed at the begining are getting 60-90sec rest.  Those exrercises change every two weeks.  The auxiliary lifts started at 30sec rest, then second week down to 20sec, third week to 15sec and 4th down to 10sec rest inbetween sets.  Those exercises remail the same through the 4 weeks trying to use the same weight at a lower rest interval each week.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 7, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> the two main lifts performed at the begining are getting 60-90sec rest.  Those exrercises change every two weeks.  The auxiliary lifts started at 30sec rest, then second week down to 20sec, third week to 15sec and 4th down to 10sec rest inbetween sets.  Those exercises remail the same through the 4 weeks trying to use the same weight at a lower rest interval each week.



Oh nooooo say this isn't what you have in store for me!   lol


----------



## PreMier (Feb 7, 2005)

Ok, now I see.  I just didnt remember..  I will read over the .doc again.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 7, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Oh nooooo say this isn't what you have in store for me!   lol


----------



## BritChick (Feb 7, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

>



You are a fucking nasty piece of work!   
Hope you had a great weekend, can't wait to see your progress pics.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 7, 2005)

I still can't believe you are going to progress to 10 second rest intervals.  The entire workout is just going to be one big ass circuit!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 8, 2005)

Morning P you nasty bitch


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 8, 2005)

PFunkdidy said:
			
		

> DB lateral (slow slow negative)
> 15/8,8,8,6,5
> 
> *BURNING!!!*


 
UTI?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 8, 2005)

Awesome w/o Patrick!!!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 8, 2005)

2/8/05

Lower body

BW- 188


squat
RI= 90sec
315/8
275/8
245/8x2

Decided to pyramid down today instead of stay with a constant weight.  The goal was 8 rep sets.  Oh, and every rep was........RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOCK  B-B-B-B-B-B-B-B-BOTTOM!!!!!  

SLDL
RI= 90sec
275/8
245/8x4

accidently did an extra set.  oops. 

seated calf raise (pause at top of each rep)
RI= 60sec
225/8x4

Now the shitty stuff.  Everything from here on out is 20sec.  And yes, this sucks.  And yes don't try this at home.  And, yes I was cursing like a sailor.  And yes, it already hurts to walk down the stairs and I only finished my wokrout 2hrs ago.

front squat
175/8x2
155/6
135/5x2

UGH!!!!  I really wanted to puke.  That sucked!!  Some jackass trainer is asking me in the middle of one of my sets if I want to train abs with him.  He is really annoying and loves to get my opinion on things and thne spews them off to his clients.  He is a jerk off.  I am trying to breathe and say "no" and the same time and then he is like "why don't you want to train abs".  So, I am about to get up off my knees for my second set when, with all the wind in my lungs left I shout out "can't you see i am fucking squatting you dip shit?"

lying leg curls
110/8x5

oh, the burn!!!!  last set was an ugly last 3 reps.

45 degree calf raises
360/8,8,8,6,6


Thank god that was over!!  All I know is (a) this workout was killer and (b) anything over 5 reps and I am pretty much worthless.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 8, 2005)

> I still can't believe you are going to progress to 10 second rest intervals. The entire workout is just going to be one big ass circuit!



Yeah, it is starting to look like that.  but the thing is, that is why I have the main lifts.  to give it more of a strength perspective.  also, the progression to the 10sec rest intervals has a lot to do with strength as I am using the same exercises for them and the same amount of load which will hopefully translate to a greater amount of weight moved in a shorter amount of time.  leading to better overal lifts and body conditioning.




> UTI?



????  

what is UTI?


Morning V.

Thanks rock.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 8, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> UGH!!!!  I really wanted to puke.  That sucked!!



Serves ya right... you masochistic fuck!!!   
Hmmm... maybe I should be nicer to you since how much I suffer is ultimately in your hands.   

Awesome workout Patrick.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 8, 2005)

UTI= Urinary Tract Infection 

Another great w/o


----------



## P-funk (Feb 8, 2005)

oh, lol!!!  urinary track infection!!

hahahaha


Posted my 17 weeks out pics in my gallery.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 8, 2005)

Awesome Pics  P 

How do you compare to last year at 17 weeks out ?  Weight?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 8, 2005)

Crap man, you make me sick. Your 17 weeks out look better than I probably will IN 17 weeks LOL. Looking great and you look like you can do a slow cut. Do you shave or wax?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 8, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Awesome Pics  P
> 
> How do you compare to last year at 17 weeks out ?  Weight?



HMMM, good question.

right now, at 17 weeks out I am about where I was last year at 12 weeks out!!  I am weight 188-190lbs.  Last year I was about 183 at 12 weeks out.  So, I am ahead of schedule which is cool.  I want to be like 3 weeks early this year.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 8, 2005)

WHOA... those pics are insane Patrick!


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 8, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> HMMM, giid question.
> 
> right now, at 17 weeks out I am about where I was last year at 12 weeks out!!  I am weight 188-190lbs.  Last year I was about 183 at 12 weeks out.  So, I am ahead of schedule which is cool.  I want to be like 3 weeks early this year.




Awesome so approx a 5-7lb increase in LBM  Congrats   Hard work payed off


----------



## Jodi (Feb 8, 2005)

Nice job Funky!  You are going to be shredded for this comp!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 8, 2005)

> Crap man, you make me sick. Your 17 weeks out look better than I probably will IN 17 weeks LOL. Looking great and you look like you can do a slow cut. Do you shave or wax?



thanks rock.  yeah, I shave.  the wax will irritate my skin and give me a rash.  i have terrible skin.  a slow cut is the way to go.  that is why i am starting so far out.


Brit- i love you.

ian- yeah, I gained about 5lbs of LBM this year.  maybe a little more.  Last year I hit 200lbs but I was around 15% BF.  This year I hit 195lbs at my heaviest and would be surprised if I broke 11%.  I put on some good muscle this year.  Small steps, that is all it takes.  5lbs a year and it really adds up.  PLus, on a 5'5" frame 5lbs of muscle can go a long way.  thanks.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 8, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Nice job Funky!  You are going to be shredded for this comp!



thanks Jodi.  how have you been as of late?


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 8, 2005)

Awesome Pics!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 8, 2005)

thanks Luke.......LOL, I wonder what I would look like if I were tan!! hahahahha...I am so white!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 8, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> thanks Jodi.  how have you been as of late?


Not too bad I guess.  I'm muddling my way through things right now.  I've been lazy with the gym and thinking I'm losing LBM but I'll get back into it soon and put it back on.     I just have to snap out of it


----------



## P-funk (Feb 8, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Not too bad I guess.  I'm muddling my way through things right now.  I've been lazy with the gym and thinking I'm losing LBM but I'll get back into it soon and put it back on.     I just have to snap out of it




I hear ya, hang in there kid!!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 8, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> thanks Luke.......LOL, I wonder what I would look like if I were tan!! hahahahha...I am so white!


Same here


----------



## Velvet (Feb 8, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> thanks rock.  yeah, I shave.  the wax will irritate my skin and give me a rash.  i have terrible skin.  a slow cut is the way to go.  that is why i am starting so far out.
> 
> 
> Brit- i love you.
> ...



You are my hero : and i haven't even looked at your pics yet


----------



## Velvet (Feb 8, 2005)

Holy shit Dick, you look awesome, HUGE!..do I see freckles   Are those taken in Ivy's apartment hallway?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 8, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Holy shit Dick, you look awesome, HUGE!..do I see freckles   Are those taken in Ivy's apartment hallway?




yeah, lol.....there were people getting off the elevator during some of the photos.  It was pretty funny.  She would just start laughing.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 8, 2005)

2/8/05

food

3668 cals
366g protein         40%
273g carbs           30%
120g fat               30%


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 8, 2005)




----------



## PreMier (Feb 8, 2005)

You look killer man.  Congrats.. your hard work is paying off.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 8, 2005)

No doubt.  Can't wait to see you in 17 weeks!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 8, 2005)

thanks P, thanks JD.  I am really working my butt off to get in the best shape I ever had.  I hope some of the new things I am trying with my diet and training pay off in 17 weeks.  Either they will work and I will look good or they will mess me up and I wont look that great but I will have a better idea of how to tweak them to make them work for next time.


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 8, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> thanks Luke.......LOL, I wonder what I would look like if I were tan!! hahahahha...I am so white!



lookin swole funk, nice pix. Are you going to start tanning?


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 8, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> So, I am about to get up off my knees for my second set when, with all the wind in my lungs left I shout out "can't you see i am fucking squatting you dip shit?"



Hahahahahaha!  Tell 'em P!

Your pics look great by the way.  That size is really going to come out after you cut too.  You're already pretty lean, but 17 weeks of cutting is going to do wonders.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 9, 2005)

Morning Funky


----------



## LiftinBear (Feb 9, 2005)

Good updated Pic's Looking good Bud!
Keep it up!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 10, 2005)

sorry, my internet connection at home has been down since tues. night!!!

I am typing this at the gym.  Hopefully it will be up and running soon so I can post.


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 10, 2005)

comcast internet?


----------



## Velvet (Feb 10, 2005)

i was wondering what happened to you  

Good morning Funkmaster P!!!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 10, 2005)

finally got my internet back!!


----------



## LiftinBear (Feb 10, 2005)

edited my  comment above...Bad Bad typing stills


----------



## P-funk (Feb 10, 2005)

2/10/05

BW- 188

upper body

BB overhead press
RI= 90sec
155/8x4

RG chinups
RI= 60sec
bw + 25/8,8,5,5

wow, that was tough.  strength went fast there.  felt great though.

everything else is 20sec rest intervals!!!!  YUK!   

15degree incline DB press
80/8,8,8,5,5

plate loaded support rows; angled grip (weight not counting the bar)
115/8,8,8,6,5

rev. peck deck
135/8x5

cable crossover
plate#7/8x5

lots of veins in the shoulder on this exercise.

Db hammer curls
30/8,8,8,8,6
forearms pumped!!!

bilateral Db tricep kickback
15/8,8,8,8,6
wanted 8 on all sets but I just couldn't do it on the last set.  20sec. rest had taken everythign out of me.

BB wrist curls
95/10,8,6

BB reverse grip wrist curl
55/10,8,7

done......soaking wet and huffing and puffing.  One trainer commented...."Jeezus man.  What are you doing like 1.5sec rest intervals.  You are insane!!"


----------



## P-funk (Feb 10, 2005)

I'd like to thank everyone for commenting on my new photos (17 weeks out).  I appreciate the support.

I would really like to thank Premier as this year I worked my ass off you increase the size of my hamstrings and I appreciate the fact that he actually noticed them.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 10, 2005)

Great w/o Patrick!  How long that take you? You know, I don't like "off" days. I love going to the gym but after today's w/o which I'm sure does not match the intensity of your w/o's yet, I completely understand the need and desire for off days LOL!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 10, 2005)

Right on man.  Thats one of my weak points IMO, so I always scope it out on others lol


----------



## P-funk (Feb 10, 2005)

> Great w/o Patrick!  How long that take you? You know, I don't like "off" days. I love going to the gym but after today's w/o which I'm sure does not match the intensity of your w/o's yet, I completely understand the need and desire for off days LOL!



It took my like 33.25 minutes to complete.  Yeah, off days are a must.  that is why I said after your cardio day you may want (read into that need) a second day of rest before starting the progression over.



> Right on man. Thats one of my weak points IMO, so I always scope it out on others lol



AH, I see.....sizin' me up you summabitch.  lol


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 11, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> One trainer commented...."Jeezus man.  What are you doing like 1.5sec rest intervals.  You are insane!!"


But then, we already knew that!  Killer wo P .


----------



## P-funk (Feb 11, 2005)

2/11/05

BW- 187

lower body light day

worked out with a friend (fellow trainer) that was also working legs today so he did what I did.  LOL, my light day killed him.

squats
RI= 60sec
tempo- 3/0/X  (3 count negative)
245/8x4

easy peasy!

SLDL
RI= 60sec
tempo= 0/3/X  (3 count statick hold in the hole)
205/8x4

easy peasy!

seated calf raise (pause at top and bottom)
RI= 45sec
135/8x4

easy peasy!

Okay, now the hard stuff.  Today was 20sec rest intervals throughout.  OUCH!!  My buddy was like "Lets set up to bars for deadlifts since I am going lighter than you (he is just recovering from a disk injury).  And besides, 20sec isn't enough time to do anything."  I said "yeah, accept have sex."  he said "hmmm, maybe even twice!!"  I said "Naw, I don't recover that fast"   hahaah

okay, 20sec rest the rest of the way:

dealdlift from floor
245/8,8,6,3
225/3

DAYUM!!!!  I just didn't have anything in me....lol.  that was so hard on 20sec rest.  My buddy was screaming between each rep "I am going hazzy!!!!"

leg ext
200/8x3 
215/8x2

200 felt to light.  215 was hard.

leg press calf riase
540/8x5

like nothing.

okay.  that concludes week two of this program.  Next week starts 15sec RI on auxiliary lifts!!  Can't wait!!  And then there is one more week before i re-structure the program and go at it again.  This program has been  awesome though.  I feel like an animal.  I defenitly want to give it a try when I am bulking and have lots 'o' calories in me.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 11, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> SLDL
> RI= 60sec
> tempo= 0/3/X  (3 count statick hold in the hole)
> *205/8x43*
> ...


Damn Patrick, you ARE a beast. 43 sets of SLDL?!? Damn, will I be doing that soon?!? LOL, J/K. Great w/o. Do you have any trouble grip wise with the Deads and such low RI?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 11, 2005)

oops, should be 4 sets...lol


No problem with grip.  I don't use wraps and I train my grip so I really don't have a problem holding the bar for decent amounts of time until it gets over 4 plates.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 11, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I feel like an animal.



You ARE an animal!

LMAO at easy peasy!!!   

Got to say P it's a lot easier training with a trainer who lives by what he dictates.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 11, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> You ARE an animal!
> 
> LMAO at easy peasy!!!
> 
> *Got to say P it's a lot easier training with a trainer who lives by what he dictates.*


----------



## P-funk (Feb 12, 2005)

okay........

This week my BW has stayed the same.  I got my BF% done. I am at 11%, which I am happy about cosidering I am 16weeks out.  I think I will hit 10% or a bit under in the next few weeks.  Just trying to go slow.  I lost 1/2" off my waist this week and a little ofmy biceps, bringing them in just under 17" now.  But it is cool because it was some fat that had to go as they are now getting rock hard.  Quads at their thickest point still measure 26".  Feeling really good to be where I am at so far out.


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 13, 2005)

Question:
On the adducter machine?(whatever one you push out) I get a pain in my hip, would this be realted to inflexibilty there?.... If so, I think that would partly explain the pain in my knees.

and Is there a site up for that comp that I could check out?

thx


----------



## P-funk (Feb 13, 2005)

Cold Iron said:
			
		

> Question:
> On the adducter machine?(whatever one you push out) I get a pain in my hip, would this be realted to inflexibilty there?.... If so, I think that would partly explain the pain in my knees.
> 
> and Is there a site up for that comp that I could check out?
> ...





answer

the abduction machine (the one where you push out) is not the best machine since you are seated.  This creates a slacking in the muscles that you want to work and increases the activation of the piriformis.  the pain that you may be feeling is your piriformis (the muscle which abducts and externally rotates the hip.  located about where your back pocket of your jeans would be) sits right next to your siatic nerve.  increasing the hypertrophy of this muscle can lead to agravation of the sciatic nerve.  Do the abduction standing with a cable attachment on your ankle.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 13, 2005)

the site for the comp is on the NPC site.


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 13, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> answer
> 
> the abduction machine (the one where you push out) is not the best machine since you are seated.  This creates a slacking in the muscles that you want to work and increases the activation of the piriformis.  the pain that you may be feeling is your piriformis (the muscle which abducts and externally rotates the hip.  located about where your back pocket of your jeans would be) sits right next to your siatic nerve.  increasing the hypertrophy of this muscle can lead to agravation of the sciatic nerve.  Do the abduction standing with a cable attachment on your ankle.



response to answer

Thats why I pay you the big bucks! thx P
.......But the pain is directly at the side of my hip, not near the back pocket. I will do the exercise one more time on tues to be certain though.


Should I avoid the adducion machine as well?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 13, 2005)

Cold Iron said:
			
		

> response to answer
> 
> Thats why I pay you the big bucks! thx P
> .......But the pain is directly at the side of my hip, not near the back pocket. I will do the exercise one more time on tues to be certain though.
> ...





the sciatic nerver runs down the side of your leg.  Most people complain about the hip being on the side of their leg.  avoid that machine yes.


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 13, 2005)

Thx, I'll use the cables from now on for the two girlie exercises


----------



## Velvet (Feb 14, 2005)

Cold Iron said:
			
		

> Thx, I'll use the cables from now on for the two girlie exercises



The technical names for the adductor and abductor machines is 'good girl' (adductor) and 'bad girl' (Abductor)  

Morning Funkmaster P 

Happy Valentines Day :


----------



## Flex (Feb 14, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> The technical names for the adductor and abductor machines is 'good girl' (adductor) and 'bad girl' (Abductor)



if you're saying what i think you are, the "goodgirl" is the one where you squeeze your legs shut, and the "badgirl" is where the girl squeezes them open, then thats teh funniest shit i've heard in a LONG time  

What's up P? everything's lookin' good.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 14, 2005)

You got it   Altho, I can't take credit, Greeky made that up


----------



## P-funk (Feb 14, 2005)

what up flex.

happy v-day velvet.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 14, 2005)

Just stopping by to give ya some sugar for Valentines.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 14, 2005)

2/14/05

BW- 190 (post re-feed yesterday)

upper

decline bench press
RI= 60sec
255/6x4

felt pretty good about those

bent over BB rows (real strict)
RI= 60sec
tempo= X/3/0   (explosive concentric with a 3 coutn hold at contrtaction)
185/6x4

First time doing these in about a year.  I went with really strict form instead of engaging the hips a bit like most people do.  I like that way also as I can use a lot of weight however, even though there is peak contraction, there is no way I can stop that kind of momentum dead and hold on for a three count.  So I went with really clean strict form.  Torso almost totally parallel with the floor.  I am not a fan of the yates row as I just find the ROM to be to short for me.  I try and get over as much as possible so I get more of a row.  These were tough with the hold.


Progressed my auxiliary work to 15sec rest intervals today!!!!  This sucked.  everything is at 15sec.  I don't even want to know wat next week will feel like at 10sec.  I really don;t want to know what legs will feel like.

here we go.....15sec rest.....

WG pull down
plate#10/8x3
plate#10/6x2

upright bb row
105/8,8,8,6,6

ugh, that was tough.  really breathing hard!

Db laterals (super strict and with Pause at top)
15/8,6
10/6,5
7.5/6

LMAO.....7.5!!!1 hahahahha.....oh man.  talk about a kick to the ego.  these weer so hard on that RI with really strict form and following uprights and all the other work that came before it.

incline DB curls
25/8,8,8,6,5

cable pressdowns
stack/8x5

still got it.  

BB shrugs (no wraps; overhand grip)
275/8x5

tough to hang on but I got it.  15sec makes it almos like one straight set of 40.


hanging knee raises (slow and strict; wings)
bw/12x3

weighted cable knee in's
plate#3/5x3

BRUTAL!!


Okay, that was hard.....lol.   Switched my two main lifts.  and progressed the RI down another 5sec from last week.  Can't wait until next week is over so that I can back off this program for four weeks and train dual factor before going back to it.  This thing really kills me.  by far my favorite program yet.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 14, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Just stopping by to give ya some sugar for Valentines.




thanks for cuming by.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 14, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> what up flex.
> 
> happy v-day velvet.



Thanks handsome   Just finished your leg workout  Liked it, kicked my ass!


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 14, 2005)

Hey P, good workout.  Nice rows.  It's a whole different ball game when you hold the bar at the peak contraction point!  That's tough shit with rows.  I hear you on the Yates rows too.  I like Yates rows, but I couldn't do it that way all the time.  Good ol' bent rows get a range of motion about twice the size.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 15, 2005)

Great w/o P!!! 15 sec RI's! Whew


----------



## Velvet (Feb 15, 2005)

Morning Funky baby 

What's a yate's row???


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 15, 2005)

Good work P!!!    I bet those 15 sec RI's feels like you sprinting through your workout          How's your recovery after these workouts??


----------



## P-funk (Feb 15, 2005)

> What's a yate's row???



a bent over row but you are at a 45degree angle with your torso.



> Good work P!!! I bet those 15 sec RI's feels like you sprinting through your workout  How's your recovery after these workouts??



My recovery is fine.  I am sore as shit.  But not bad.  I can only take this one more week and then I back off the volume.  this is my over-reaching period.  then i lower the volume and up the intensity for a few weeks before going back to this.  Sprinting??  hehe, funny you should say that.  this is my way of doing cardio.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 15, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning Funky baby
> 
> What's a yate's row???



To add to what P-funk said, you are also supposed to use a supinated grip.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 15, 2005)

2/15/05

Bw- 187

legs

okay, had some cancellations this morning so I did this at 6:30Am!!  One person said to me "what are you trying to do?  killl yourself?  it is to early in the morning for that."...........thanks for lettign me know.  


squats
RI= 60sec
295/6x4

felt good.  moved really fast.  explosive concentric and contraction.

Sumo deadlifts (1st time in over a year!!!!)
RI= 60sec
275/6x4

First time doing these in over a year becasue I have been doing conventional for so long.  Went with some lighter weight to try and bang out the form.  Felt good.

seated calf raise (pause at top)
RI= 45sec
245/6x4


now everything else is 15sec RI

Ugh, this is wrong in so many different ways!!

front squat
175/8
175/6
155/8
155/8
135/8
135/5

though I was going to puke.  absolutly terrible.  But, did more reps at 155 than last week which is great since i dropped the RI by 5sec!

lying leg curl
110/8x5

curled up in the fetal position after that.

45 degree calf raise
360/8x5

lied out on the floor.  complete exhaustion......Bring on 10sec RI!!!!


stretched out.



Damn that was hard. 


I have given up on worrying about BW when I diet.  It just depresses me.  I mean, does it matter what my weight is if I am leaner and look bigger now than I did at 192lbs?  195lbs?  Not really.  Does it matter if I am as strong  or stronger at the lighter weight?  No, if anythign it is better.  I guess I always measure my strength by my weight and fear that losing weight will lead to a loss in strength.  Although I can expect some strength loss as calories (enery) decrease.  Strength is merwly neuromuscular efficiency.  After next weeks progression in this micro cycle (over-reaching) I am going to lower the volume and up the intensity in a standard upper/lower fashion.


-p-funk......I am animal!!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 15, 2005)

psycho!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 15, 2005)

Your my hero


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 15, 2005)

killer w/o

I tried those cables for the abducter and adducter, awkward as fuck. Me no likey


----------



## P-funk (Feb 15, 2005)

thanks, there is not a part of me that is not sore!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 15, 2005)

You ARE animal.  Very inspiring man!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 15, 2005)

tahnks JD


----------



## Velvet (Feb 16, 2005)

Morning sparky


----------



## BritChick (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## P-funk (Feb 16, 2005)

morning v.

brit- why are you yawning??


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 16, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> -p-funk......I am animal!!


 Nice w/o!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 17, 2005)




----------



## BritChick (Feb 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> brit- why are you yawning??



Because your tuckering me right out! lol 
Good morning... hmmm, isn't today your day for a hot little visitor?   
Hope you have a fun weekend Patrick.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 17, 2005)

Arg.  Any form of squats at less than a 60 second rest interval is nuts.  Bring on the pain.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 17, 2005)

2/17/05

Bw- 185 (dropped some water after lower cabs yesterday on an off training day.....looked...rrrrrrriiiiiiiiiped))

Upper body

6:30am   

Standing BB overhead presses
RI= 60sec
165/6x4

felt strong here.


RG chin ups
RI= 60sec
Bw + 35/6,6,6,5

damn...just couldn't get one more


ON to the fun stuff.!!

Everything from here on out is 15 SEC REST!!!!!   

15 degree DB incline bench press
80/8,8,6
70/5
60/5

ugh....that was hard on the last two sets

plate loaded support rows (strict form, weight not counting bar)
115/8,8,8,6,6

puuuuuumped!!

rev. peck deck
135/8,8,8,7,5

super puuumped!!


cable cross overs
plate#7/8x5

veins everywhere!

Db hammers
30/8,8,8,6,5

Bilateral DB kick back  (strict forml; pause at top)
15/8x5

lying weighted cable knee ins
plate#2/10x3

situps (feet in air)
bw/20x3


44 sets in 40min!!!!!!  LMAO!!  I was moving.  P-funk on volume......Possibly more dangerous then P-funk on intensity???? 

This program is just brutal.  Next week, the last week (the week of the infamous 10sec RI) is going to be killer.  After that I am switching back to intensity and lower volume for about 4-5 weeks.  I would really love to see how this program works when I am bulking and hypocaloric.  I wish I was so I could just see what kind of hypertrophy I could get out of it.  I wish PreMier wasn't rehabing injuries so I could have a guinea pig.  He would be good since he I know how he works out and know his form is clean.  HMMMM, where is Yanick at???  LOL........


----------



## P-funk (Feb 17, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Arg.  Any form of squats at less than a 60 second rest interval is nuts.  Bring on the pain.




I hear ya man.....killer.


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 17, 2005)

44 sets in 40min is unfathomable. Animal.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 17, 2005)

Cold Iron said:
			
		

> 44 sets in 40min is unfathomable. Animal.




lol, yeah, when i get to the low rest stuff my reps are wicked fast.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 17, 2005)

Awesome w/o! Your not going to take me down to 15 sec are you LOL?!?!?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2005)

Great, now I miss out on a guinea pig opportunity.  Fucking calf


----------



## P-funk (Feb 17, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Awesome w/o! Your not going to take me down to 15 sec are you LOL?!?!?




you are going way downtown to 10sec!!



P- don't worry, the program will still be here.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 17, 2005)

Don't kill him P-Funk.  I like Rock .


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2005)

Hey Brother, KILLER W/O!!! I'd be    and


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 18, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Don't kill him P-Funk.  I like Rock .


----------



## Velvet (Feb 18, 2005)

Morning Funky..Hi Ivy


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 18, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning Funky..Hi Ivy


 HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA... hello!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 18, 2005)

2/18/05

BW- 186

legs (light day on the 2 main lifts)

squat
RI= 60sec
tempo- 0/4/X   (4 count pause in the hole)
235/6x4

Felt good with the long pause.  got my heart rate really goin'

SLDL
Ri= 60sec
275/6x4

easy.  the hardest thing is that the bars at my gym are so darn thin that I can't ever get a solid grip on it.  I wish they had thicker bars.  I need to feel the bar.  I have huge "planet of the apes" hands.

seated calf raises
RI= 45sec
180/6x4

easy

now the hard stuff:

15sec RI for the rest

deadlift
245/8,6
225/6,5,3

ugh, that was hard.  trying to do continuous TUT reps with short RI gets me every time.

knee extensions
215/8,8,8,6,5

leg press calf raises
540/8x5

stretch.


work out felt good.  poop'd me right out.  i can waite until next week is over so i can get back o higher intensity workouts.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 18, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> squat
> RI= 60sec
> tempo- 0/4/X   (4 count pause in the hole)
> 235/6x4
> ...



A real man woulda held them for 6 in the hole!   
Yes, you are a beast... workout looks awesome and yet ugly.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 18, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> A real man woulda held them for 6 in the hole!
> Yes, you are a beast... workout looks awesome and yet ugly.




read back to workous when i was doing my 6 count pause.  

upped the weight by 10lbs and lowered the count to 4 to get comfortable.  Next time baby, next time.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 18, 2005)

Do they use standard oly bars at your gym?


----------



## BritChick (Feb 18, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> read back to workous when i was doing my 6 count pause.
> 
> upped the weight by 10lbs and lowered the count to 4 to get comfortable.  Next time baby, next time.



LMAO... you know I am only fucking with ya, and I know I will pay the price!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 18, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Do they use standard oly bars at your gym?




no.   they are 45lbs like a normal bar but you know, bars can come in a variety of lengths.  Ours our a little smaller.  Also, you can get a number of diameters when purchasing a bar.  I don't know who does the ordering there but they suck.  they had a really great bar (it was 1.5" or maybe 2" diameter) but they got rid of it and got these crap things now.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 18, 2005)

I just looked at the bars on ironmind, and the nice one was 600$!!! Fuck buying your own lol


----------



## P-funk (Feb 18, 2005)

LMAO!!

yeah, but the thing with those bars (york bars I think they sell?) is that you never have to replace them or buy a new one.  they don't bend.  they are totally durable.  with the shitty bars that most gyms have they have to replace them every couple of years as they bend.  These bars are about $150.  After a few years the york bar pays for itself.  One of the best bars you can buy is a texas power bar (think they sell it at elitefts.com).  totally durable and built well.  retails for like $220 or $250.

check out the bars at atomic athletic!!


shit P, you and i need to put together a training facility out west or something,


----------



## PreMier (Feb 18, 2005)

Its Eleiko, and THIS one is almost 800 LOL  Thats so fucking much money damn..

I would like to open a gym someday, that would be cool.  Have all kinds of strongman equip there and shit.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 18, 2005)

that is a nice bar!!


yeah, it would be sweet to open a training facility in my garage, backyard and basement like Dr. Leistner has.  In the garage is the power rack, atalas stones, farmers walk implements, boxes, cable row, bars, shot filled barbells, kettlebells, bumper plates, thick chains for chain pulls, pulling harness etc.....in the basement is all hammer strength equiptment, nautalis equiptment, differnet kinds of squat contraptions that he uses to train some of the guys from the NY Giants and NY Rangers.....all kinds of stuff right at his house!!  Best gym youy have ever seen!  And he is good friends with the guy from Atomic athletic so they send him all the new stuff they make just to play around with!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 18, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> squat
> RI= 60sec
> tempo- 0/4/X   (4 count pause in the hole)
> 235/6x4


Awesome series of workouts Patrick.  Going to have to try this squat wo (with lighter weight of course).


----------



## P-funk (Feb 18, 2005)

thanks JD


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 18, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> easy.  the hardest thing is that the bars at my gym are so darn thin that I can't ever get a solid grip on it.  I wish they had thicker bars.  I need to feel the bar.  I have huge "planet of the apes" hands.



I feel that.  The bars at my gym are the same way.  I didn't progress in my SLDLs this session because I lost my grip too.  Damned cheapo bars.


----------



## wild (Feb 19, 2005)

Interesting training...looks a little familiar FunkMaster P....hope you're having fun w/ that...I'd die


----------



## P-funk (Feb 19, 2005)

lol, yeah......it is interesting.  I have one more week to go and then I am done with it.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 19, 2005)

Updates:

15 weeks out

Took my weekly measurments today.  Looking ver lean this am with good cuts.

waist (at navel)- 32"  (down another 1/4")
Bicep- 16.75"  (hasn't changed since I started my diet )
quad (at thickest part)-  25"  (down about one inch since I started  )

BW- sitting around 185 (only towards the end of the week the day before I need to carb up)-188lbs and 190lbs after carb up.   (started diet 5 weeks ago at 190-192lbs)

comments:

I am happy with my progress so far.  Last week my BF% clipped at 11% and that was 16 weeks out.  So I plan to be down around 10% very soon and then into single digits come week 10 or so.  Seeing my waist go doen consistely week to week is great, especially since my BW has stayed pretty close to the same since I started my diet.  Dieting for 5 weeks and only lost about 2-3lbs.  I am happ that my arms have stayed at the same measurment also.  The quad thing kind of sucks.  There are a few reason for this that I can speculate on.  One is that I probably lost some fat as I carry a bit on my legs so that is good.  I may have lost a bit of size and the reason for that is my  current training program has me training with about 40+ set (give or take)on legs (broken into twice a week training days.).  This may be a bit much given my profession (personal training.  being on my feet training anywhere from 7-10 clients per day and an extra 3-6 on both sat and sunday) and given the fact tha I live in NYC I walk everywhere!!  So I am always on my feet.  My strenght hasn't changed, in fact I feel even stronger so that is cool.  After this program ends next week I am going to lower the volume of leg workouts and raise the intensity some to tryand get some size back.  my legs are pretty quick responders so we shall see what happens.  I mean, 25" at 5'5" is still not bad at all.  LOL, the worst part about the cold in NYC is that my legs rubbed together and then I start to sweat a bit and the cold air makes that sweat freeze so I know have this damn diaper rash that is killing me!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 19, 2005)

That's great new Patrick, looks like your progressing very well!


----------



## Thunder (Feb 19, 2005)

Your training does look VERY familiar. As in very familiar.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 19, 2005)

Thunder said:
			
		

> Your training does look VERY familiar. As in very familiar.




yes, lol....very familiar indeed.  I have always trained using timed rest intervals and usually under 60sec.  When I saw the thing you were doing with the progressive rest intervals I just had to give it a shot.  It is kiling me....lol


oh, and welcome to IM.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 19, 2005)

Great measurements, and your STILL 15 weeks out? Man, your gonna be ripped to the bone!!! Your gonna have pics right?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 19, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great measurements, and your STILL 15 weeks out? Man, your gonna be ripped to the bone!!! Your gonna have pics right?



yeah, I should have pics. I hope I am ripped to the bone....lol.


I hate dieting.  I am damn hungry.  Still eating 3500cals.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 19, 2005)

Anyway, for those that follow my journal will notice that most of my training for the past year had centered around main compound lifts with heavier weight and then short rest interval work (30sec Rest per set) in the same workout.  If you remeber when I started this program I said that I had taken the idea of progressing the RI by 5sec weekly from another person that I read was doing this.  That person was Thunder that posted a few posts up (don't know if he got the idea from somewhere else).  He is a really smart guy so we should be pretty psyched to have him here to learn from.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 19, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yes, lol....very familiar indeed.  I have always trained using timed rest intervals and usually under 60sec.  When I saw the thing you were doing with the progressive rest intervals I just had to give it a shot.  It is kiling me....lol
> 
> 
> oh, and welcome to IM.



Thanks!

The progressive rest intervals are indeed nasty. On my recent lower body days I was doing 6x3 for full squats, sumo deadlifts and calves and THEN had to go do that nasty density work. 

Front squatting with 15 second rest intervals is one of the hardest things Ive  ever done.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 19, 2005)

Thunder said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> 
> The progressive rest intervals are indeed nasty. On my recent lower body days I was doing 6x3 for full squats, sumo deadlifts and calves and THEN had to go do that nasty density work.
> 
> Front squatting with 15 second rest intervals is one of the hardest things Ive  ever done.




yeah, this week i will front squat on 10sec RI.   

After this week I am going back to my upper/lower training, lower volume higher intensity for a bit before I throw this routine in again.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 19, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yeah, this week i will front squat on 10sec RI.
> 
> After this week I am going back to my upper/lower training, lower volume higher intensity for a bit before I throw this routine in again.



Ahh, how ironic. Same here. 

It's time for me to move more into direct strength training given I'm still dieting.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 19, 2005)

Thunder said:
			
		

> Ahh, how ironic. Same here.
> 
> It's time for me to move more into direct strength training given I'm still dieting.




how was your trip to sweeden?  Eat any pizza?


yeah, i would much rather strength train than do a traditional BB'er split.  I find that to boring.  I also like total body training.  After this contest I will go back to training total body for awhile then maybe some west-side if my knee holds up and my elbow can ever handle doing heavy skullcrushers again.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 19, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Anyway, for those that follow my journal will notice that most of my training for the past year had centered around main compound lifts with heavier weight and then short rest interval work (30sec Rest per set) in the same workout.  If you remeber when I started this program I said that I had taken the idea of progressing the RI by 5sec weekly from another person that I read was doing this.  That person was Thunder that posted a few posts up (don't know if he got the idea from somewhere else).  He is a really smart guy so we should be pretty psyched to have him here to learn from.



That's cool!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 19, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> That's cool!




yeah it is pretty cool....lol, when I first read some of his workouts awhile back I was thinking "hmm, this guy trains almost just like me??"  then I saw him do the RI thing so I had to give it a go.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 20, 2005)

Swedish pizza is great!  I always got shrimp on mine.


----------



## Yanick (Feb 20, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> He would be good since he I know how he works out and know his form is clean.  HMMMM, where is Yanick at???  LOL........



You know that is a possibility starting in march.  Working full time and taking night/weekend classes is gonna wreak havoc on my gym schedule so a 4 day split would be welcome.

Plus i've been wanting to start a journal on here again for a while, just never get around to it.  I need somewhere to write down all my shit.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 20, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> You know that is a possibility starting in march.  Working full time and taking night/weekend classes is gonna wreak havoc on my gym schedule so a 4 day split would be welcome.
> 
> Plus i've been wanting to start a journal on here again for a while, just never get around to it.  I need somewhere to write down all my shit.




why not a three time a week total body if time is an issue??


----------



## Velvet (Feb 20, 2005)

wild-thang said:
			
		

> Interesting training...looks a little familiar FunkMaster P....hope you're having fun w/ that...I'd die



  Hum, wonder who this is


----------



## Velvet (Feb 20, 2005)

Thunder said:
			
		

> Ahh, how ironic. Same here.
> 
> It's time for me to move more into direct strength training given I'm still dieting.




The Thunderous one is in P's journal?   Welcome to IM!!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 20, 2005)

gmff


----------



## Yanick (Feb 20, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> why not a three time a week total body if time is an issue??



That feels like too little time in the gym, lol.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 20, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> That feels like too little time in the gym, lol.




I guess it is when you train like a pussy.....not saying any names (YAN)


----------



## Yanick (Feb 20, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I guess it is when you train like a pussy.....not saying any names (YAN)



I'll let you diet for a few more weeks then i'll come up and train with ya and we'll see who the pussy is


----------



## P-funk (Feb 21, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> I'll let you diet for a few more weeks then i'll come up and train with ya and we'll see who the pussy is




genious!!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 21, 2005)

Morning Funky   Did you two like the show??


----------



## P-funk (Feb 21, 2005)

yes, it was good.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 21, 2005)

2/21/05

Bw- 187

upper body

decline bench press
RI= 60sec
285/3x8

although that is not impressive to most I felt pretty happy about it.

bent over BB rows
RI= 60sed
225/3x8

really underestimated my strength here.  Since last week was my first time doing this exercise in over a year I didn't really know what weight to use this week to go heavy.  225 felt pretty light.  Could have gone up to 245 or 255.

no the worst part!!

10sec rest intervals here on out!!  This is hell

Wg pull down
plate#10/8,8,8,8,6

upright BB row
105/8,8,5
95/6,5

Db lateral raises (strict form)
15/8,8,6
10/8,7

incline DB curl
25/8,8,8,6,5

cable pressdown
stack/8x5

BB shrugs (no wraps sucka!!)
275/8x5

abs
sqiss ball crunches
bw/30x2

prone swiss ball knee ins
bw/30x1


then i put on a little display in the lobby of the gym waiting for ivonne to get out of the shower/locker room.  I had my 150lb COC gripper with me to work on my grip so I did some timed holds (10sec) then other trainers were trying to close it but no one could get the handles to touch and didn't believe that the handles were even supposed to touch.  So to put every one to shame I pulled out a penny and placed it between the two handles, squeezed and did some timed holds that way............hahahahahahhahahahhahah


----------



## BritChick (Feb 21, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> then i put on a little display in the lobby of the gym waiting for ivonne to get out of the shower/locker room.  I had my 150lb COC gripper with me to work on my grip so I did some timed holds (10sec) then other trainers were trying to close it but no one could get the handles to touch and didn't believe that the handles were even supposed to touch.  So to put every one to shame I pulled out a penny and placed it between the two handles, squeezed and did some timed holds that way............hahahahahahhahahahhahah



LMAO!   I bet that was a helluva lot of fun to do!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 21, 2005)

Its a 140# gripper.  Buy a level 2, and report back.  I wonder if you can close it?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 21, 2005)

Not impressive? NOT IMPRESSIVE???
 Hell ya that is impressive!!!
Dynamite W/O Brother


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 21, 2005)

Be careful with that thing Patrick.... you might just rip your COC apart


----------



## P-funk (Feb 21, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Its a 140# gripper.  Buy a level 2, and report back.  I wonder if you can close it?




my buddy has one.  he can close it.  i can get close to making the handles touch but I still have to work on it.  Why?  can you close it?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 21, 2005)

I never tried.. but if you cant, then there is no way I can.


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 21, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> answer
> 
> the abduction machine (the one where you push out) is not the best machine since you are seated.  This creates a slacking in the muscles that you want to work and increases the activation of the piriformis.  the pain that you may be feeling is your piriformis (the muscle which abducts and externally rotates the hip.  located about where your back pocket of your jeans would be) sits right next to your siatic nerve.  increasing the hypertrophy of this muscle can lead to agravation of the sciatic nerve.  Do the abduction standing with a cable attachment on your ankle.



Sup' Funk

I know that pain you were originally describing now, I'm getting it when I walk and especially when i'm jogging. Is there anything I can do to alleviate the pain, besides not running? Thx


----------



## P-funk (Feb 22, 2005)

Cold Iron said:
			
		

> Sup' Funk
> 
> I know that pain you were originally describing now, I'm getting it when I walk and especially when i'm jogging. Is there anything I can do to alleviate the pain, besides not running? Thx



unfortunatly there is not much you can do for sciatica.  You can try to stretch a bit to oppen up your hip to hopefully take away some pressure/impingment.  If that is infact what is causing you the pain.  Sometimes it can be stress induced and flare up like that.  It could be pinched between muscles.  There are a lot of things.  You just have to wait until the pain subsides really.   I would stop running.  Something high impact like that can't be good.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 22, 2005)

Good morning Patrick.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 22, 2005)

Morning brit 

2/22/05

BW- 188

UGh, I hate when I am dieting and someone comes up to me and says "wow, you look like you are getting skinny!!"  What the hell does that mean and do they really think that is a compliment?  Was I ever even fat??  I hate how people don't understand that this is what happens when you diet, you lean up.  Regardless, comments like that depress the hell out of me because they make me second guess the way my body looks.  Do I look skinny?  Were is my muscle?  I feel small?  Should I be dieting?  What is really going on here?  Anyway.....

....Legs

squats
RI= 60sec
315/3x8

god the bars are my gym are so cheap.  I explode out of the hole so fast that when I get to the top they actually bend and smack down on me.....WHACK!!!

sumo deadlifts 
RI= 60sec
335/3x2  (worked on form a bit with a slightly heavier weight than last time.  It is amazing how short the ROM for this exercise is for someone like me, being so short and all.  I think I can pull a lot of weight this way if I can keep working on form and getting comfortable with it.  I just never do it because I always pull convenvtional)

245/3x6  (did some speed work on the sumo's too)


seated calf raises
RI= 45sec
245/3x8



Okay.....Everything else was on a 10 SEC REST INTERVAL!!!  By far one of the hardest things I have asked my body to do....here we go....watch out for puke and spit.

front squat
175/8,8,6
135/8x2

better than last week and with 5sec less to rest!!

110/8x5

last set was brutal.  the burn was bringing tears to my eyes

45degree calf raises
360/8,8,6,5,5

that burns too.

stretched out.


So this one girl at the gym has a husband that trains NPC competitorts.  Basically instructs them on how much pasta to eat and what kind of drugs to do and how much.  So she is telling me how they (her and her husband) have a few guys in the contest that I am entering and they are in my weight class and they are dieting down from 220lbs!!  So I am telling her how I don't care about the placing I just like to have a goal to work towards and I don't expect to win against people on so much drugs.  So she says "well, it is possible, you really need to just do tons of cardio, like twice a day, to get as shredded as you can.  You should really talk to my husband."  So I start telling her how I can't do that much cardio because I am natural and I don't have the privlidge of being anabolic all the time like someone taking steroids so I have to be careful with my training volume and cardio and that is why I train upper and lower and control things with my diet and not do body parts.  I told her that if I start doing all that cardio I will disappear and my legs will shrivel up.  She says that I have a broad enough frame to handle all that cardio.  What the hell does that mean???  Why would anyone want to do so much cardio anyway???  I  mean, they guys they are training are so fat right now at 15 weeks out that they need to do that much cardio.  I don't get like an animal in the offseason to get around that problem.  Whatever....I love when people think they know what they are talking about.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 22, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Do I look skinny?  Were is my muscle?  I feel small?  Should I be dieting?  What is really going on here?  Anyway.....
> 
> .



Let me be the judge, send me pics...nudes so I can get an accurate look


----------



## P-funk (Feb 22, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Let me be the judge, send me pics...nudes so I can get an accurate look




I don;'t have any.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 22, 2005)

Take some, get the nice little ole lady down that hall to snap em for you, make her day!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 22, 2005)

Great w/o's Patrick. I'm not looking forward to those 10 sec RI's. Don't listen to that lady, your obviosly doing things right according to you body because you look amazing already.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 22, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Whatever....I love when people think they know what they are talking about.



Bahahahaha!  Good line.

Nice workout too.  You got some heavy lifting in there, both squats and deadlifts.  You did a bit of speed training.  As well, you used 10 second rest intervals on leg day.  You are probably in the top .01% of the entire US population of in terms of physical abilities.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 22, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Nice workout too.  You got some heavy lifting in there, both squats and deadlifts.  You did a bit of speed training.  As well, you used 10 second rest intervals on leg day.  You are probably in the top .01% of the entire US population of in terms of physical abilities.




lol, well I don't know about that.  I think I am just a little crazier than most.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 22, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> lol, well I don't know about that.  I think I am just a little crazier than most.



Crazy training gets crazy results, or so it seems in your case.


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 22, 2005)

who cares what they think p...skinny LMFAO


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 22, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Let me be the judge, send me pics...nudes so I can get an accurate look


 hey watch what you ask of him, sistah! hahahaha!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 22, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> You are probably in the top .01% of the entire US population of in terms of physical abilities.



  Stop blowing smoke up his ass!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 22, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Stop blowing smoke up his ass!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 22, 2005)

Intense lookin W/O!!!   
I'm sure you seen her lips moving, but all you should have heard was   

You know what your doin, let it all show at your contest.
You skinny? I think not


----------



## BritChick (Feb 22, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> So this one girl at the gym has a husband that trains NPC competitorts.  Basically instructs them on how much pasta to eat and what kind of drugs to do and how much.  So she is telling me how they (her and her husband) have a few guys in the contest that I am entering and they are in my weight class and they are dieting down from 220lbs!!  So I am telling her how I don't care about the placing I just like to have a goal to work towards and I don't expect to win against people on so much drugs.  So she says "well, it is possible, you really need to just do tons of cardio, like twice a day, to get as shredded as you can.  You should really talk to my husband."  So I start telling her how I can't do that much cardio because I am natural and I don't have the privlidge of being anabolic all the time like someone taking steroids so I have to be careful with my training volume and cardio and that is why I train upper and lower and control things with my diet and not do body parts.  I told her that if I start doing all that cardio I will disappear and my legs will shrivel up.  She says that I have a broad enough frame to handle all that cardio.  What the hell does that mean???  Why would anyone want to do so much cardio anyway???  I  mean, they guys they are training are so fat right now at 15 weeks out that they need to do that much cardio.  I don't get like an animal in the offseason to get around that problem.  Whatever....I love when people think they know what they are talking about.



Ah, she's probably scared you're gonna kill her clients in the competition and wants to fuck you up!


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 22, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Ah, she's probably scared you're gonna kill her clients in the competition and wants to fuck you up!


 HOLY CRAP! Great minds think alike! i was gonna joke about the same exact thing!!!! hahahahahahahahahhaha! I was gonna tell P that it sounds like this woman is trying to sabbotage his training so that her hubby's clients will have a better chance!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 22, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> HOLY CRAP! Great minds think alike! i was gonna joke about the same exact thing!!!! hahahahahahahahahhaha! I was gonna tell P that it sounds like this woman is trying to sabbotage his training so that her hubby's clients will have a better chance!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 22, 2005)

wow, you two are such cunts.


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 22, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> wow, you two are such cunts.


 And next week at the AC you will have to deal with the both of us. Poor patrick. Hahahhahahahahahaha!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 22, 2005)

I wish I had the problem of dealing with 2 cunts..  hahaha


----------



## P-funk (Feb 22, 2005)

LMAO....I'll take pictures P.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 23, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> hey watch what you ask of him, sistah! hahahaha!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 23, 2005)

morning funky


----------



## P-funk (Feb 23, 2005)

good morning


----------



## BritChick (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## P-funk (Feb 23, 2005)

what the F*ck is that???


----------



## BritChick (Feb 23, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> what the F*ck is that???



It's me after your workouts!   
How are ya?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 23, 2005)

hahahha.....

I am fucking hunrgy.  How are you?


----------



## BritChick (Feb 23, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> hahahha.....
> 
> I am fucking hunrgy.  How are you?



Pretty good but I think I've pinched a nerve or something right above my collar bone, it fucking hurts and I can't move my arm in any direction! Gimp!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 23, 2005)

jesus....can you please go to the orthopedist??  Oh, I forgot, you live in Canada where it takes like 5months just to get a damn Dr. to see you.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 23, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> jesus....can you please go to the orthopedist??  Oh, I forgot, you live in Canada where it takes like 5months just to get a damn Dr. to see you.



Do we even have orthopedists in Canada?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 24, 2005)

2/24/05

BW- 185  (looked lean today)


upper

standing overhead presses
RI= 60sec
185/3x8

felt good here.  I am so bad at warming up.  The first three sets were hard and I thought there was no way I was going to hit 3 for all sets of 8 but I was just warming up adn by set#4 the bar was moving!!  I felt pretty strong.  It is also cool to be repping with my BW.  

RG chin ups
RI=60sec
bw+50/3x8

must have gotten stronger.  this felt like nothing.  I am recovering so fast these days that 60sec seemed like a life time.  I was ready at 30.

10sec rest for everything else!!  YUK!!

15degree incline DB press
80/8,8,6
70/6
60/6

better than last week on the last 2 sets and with less rest!!

reverse peck deck
135/8,8,8,8,6

beat last weeks reps here

plate loaded support row (weight not counting the bar)
115/8,8,5
90/5x2

not as good as last week but it was busy in the gym this AM so I had to do my rev. peck decks before this exercise instead of after so that could be why.

cable crossover
plate#7/8,8,8,7,5

Db hammer curls
30/8,8,6
25/6,5

Db bilateral kick back
15/8x5

practiced posing
holding the mandatories and quarter turns each for an 8 count.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 24, 2005)

Good morning Patrick   
Do you pose year round or just start pre-contest.  
I forgot how holding poses can make you so freaking sore.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 24, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good morning Patrick
> Do you pose year round or just start pre-contest.
> I forgot how holding poses can make you so freaking sore.



I usually fuck around year round and throw some poses up but I don't take it rea serious until I am pre-contest and really serious like 10 weeks out.


----------



## Yanick (Feb 24, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I usually fuck around year round and throw some poses up but I don't take it rea serious until I am pre-contest and really serious like 10 weeks out.



haha i remember timing your poses in the locker after working out. the looks on people's faces were the greatest.  where is your comp this time?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 24, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> haha i remember timing your poses in the locker after working out. the looks on people's faces were the greatest.  where is your comp this time?




tribeca.  i am doing the bev francis atalantic states the first weekend in june.  wanna come and eat with me after the contest??


----------



## Yanick (Feb 24, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> tribeca.  i am doing the bev francis atalantic states the first weekend in june.  wanna come and eat with me after the contest??



Tribeca is in the city right?  If its anywhere in the tri-state i'll be cheerin you on bro, last time was great watching you mope around and eat your frosted flakes, lol.  Is anyone coming to see the show this time, Big P, you're dad, Ivonne, peeps from work?


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 24, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> standing overhead presses
> RI= 60sec
> 185/3x8
> 
> ...It is also cool to be repping with my BW.


 Maybe you can do handstand pushups now! hahahaha! To see you do that might turn me on.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 24, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> Tribeca is in the city right?  If its anywhere in the tri-state i'll be cheerin you on bro, last time was great watching you mope around and eat your frosted flakes, lol.  Is anyone coming to see the show this time, Big P, you're dad, Ivonne, peeps from work?




tribeca is down just south of the village in mahattan you dip.  it is at the mahattan comunity college stage.

I don't think sully is.  I just talked to him.  Have you called him yet?? LOL, that guy is out of control!!  haahahha

Ivonne will be there.  My dad is coming too.  We are going to eat like animals again!!  LOL.  Remeber last year.....hahahahhah........pizza and cheese cake!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 24, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Maybe you can do handstand pushups now! hahahaha! To see you do that might turn me on.




maybe i can press you overhead!!

turn you on huh??  even more than a ninja flip onto the bed??


----------



## thatguy (Feb 24, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> maybe i can press you overhead!!
> turn you on huh?? even more than a ninja flip onto the bed??


----------



## P-funk (Feb 24, 2005)

funk's food:

2/24/05

M1
2 turkey burgers
1.25c brown rice

M2 (post workout)
2.5 scoops whey
3/4c oats

M3
8oz lean beef (92%)
1c brown rice

M4
8oz salmon
8oz sweetpotato

M5
2 scoops whey
1tbsp natty pb
3/4c oats

M6
6oz chicken breast
salad
3tbs newman's oil and vinegar


totals:
3241 cals
335.2 protein
245.5 carbs
100.75 fat


cals a bit lower today.  missing one meal since i trained so early in the day where meal 2 usually would go so it messed me up.  It is okay though.


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 24, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> tribeca is down just south of the village in mahattan you dip.  it is at the mahattan comunity college stage.
> 
> I don't think sully is.  I just talked to him.  Have you called him yet?? LOL, that guy is out of control!!  haahahha
> 
> Ivonne will be there. My dad is coming too. We are going to eat like animals again!! LOL. Remeber last year.....hahahahhah........pizza and cheese cake!


 seriously... thank god i am not big on cheese cake. pizza though... mmmm...  i wonder how much pizza i will put away after that show. HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 24, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> maybe i can press you overhead!!
> 
> turn you on huh??  even more than a ninja flip onto the bed??


 Oh please... like THAT was even a turn on for you! If I recall, you almost got a kick to the face.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 24, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Oh please... like THAT was even a turn on for you! If I recall, you almost got a kick to the face.




it was still entertaing to watch.  there was so much excitment in your voice..."hey, wanna see me do a nija flip onto the bed??!!!!!"  hahahahah


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 24, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> it was still entertaing to watch. there was so much excitment in your voice..."hey, wanna see me do a nija flip onto the bed??!!!!!" hahahahah


 I will take any chance I get to do a ninja flip or a cartwheel. hahahahahahahaha! Man i'm such a little kid. Don't leave me alone in an open area too long or I might hurt myself.


----------



## Yanick (Feb 24, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> tribeca is down just south of the village in mahattan you dip.  it is at the mahattan comunity college stage.
> 
> I don't think sully is.  I just talked to him.  Have you called him yet?? LOL, that guy is out of control!!  haahahha
> 
> Ivonne will be there.  My dad is coming too.  We are going to eat like animals again!!  LOL.  Remeber last year.....hahahahhah........pizza and cheese cake!



Tribeca sounds like its it's own county or somethin lol.  I don't know bout you but i don't really hang out around the village too much, and here i thought you were joking when i called you around new years and you told me you were pickin up fags in miami.

man i keep forgetting to call him.  Everytime i remember its probably too late and i don't wanna wake him up or somethin, he's like 2 hours ahead no? it sucks he's not comin up, is he planning on it anytime soon?

oh man that pizza was fuckin sweet!! you still talk to george? think he'll come out to see ya? are you thinking pizza again? maybe we can hit up some all you can eat chinese, dunno if you can handle that after 16 weeks of dieting though


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 24, 2005)

Good Lookin W/O!!! Then practiced posing afterwards? Oh man I'd be   for sure. Keep it up Brother. I know your gonna be *SHREDDED*


----------



## PreMier (Feb 24, 2005)

Do you take fish/flax oil still?  Do you add it to your daily calories?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 24, 2005)

Patrick you are going to kick ass!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 24, 2005)

yan- he is two hours behind you dip shit!!

angel- thanks

p- yeah.  i use fish oil caps.  I will throw flax in real soon to get some variety.  Yes, ofcourse i add them to my daily cals.

JD- thanks


----------



## Yanick (Feb 24, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yan- he is two hours behind you dip shit!!



oops, my bad lol


----------



## P-funk (Feb 25, 2005)

2/25/05

BW- 185

Legs (light day......took it realy easy since my new program starts on monday with heavy legs.)

squats
RI= 60sec
tempo= 0/8/X  (8 count pause in the hole and explosive concentric)
225/3x6

easy

sumo deads (really starting to love these)
RI= 45sec
tempo= X/1/3   (explosive fro the floor, pause an dregroup at the top and then a 3 count negative)
245/3x6

really easy.  I like sumop better than conventional.  This is only my 3rd week doing them but I feel much better with these as I am so damn tight in my hips that conventional deads I have the hardest time getting into position and pulling with my hammies.  With the sumos I can sit back much better.  I will incorporate them more but will contiue to pull both ways as they are equally important.

seated calf raise
RI= 30sec
205/3x6

cake walk

10 sec rest on everything else

deadlifts (conventional; from floor)
245/7,5,3,3,3

rep range is supposef to be 5-8 but with only 10sec rest i could have gotten plates off intime to drop weight.  No biggie.  this weight felt light.  I was winded though


knee ext.
215/8,8,8,6,5

45 degree calf raise
280/8,8,8,7,5

posong practice (8 count holds)

stretch.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 25, 2005)

Nice w/o Patrick. I'm not looking forward to Deads on 10 sec rest LOL. That's impressive you were able to keep the same weight for pretty much all your exercises and still get the rep range.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2005)

Is the 45* calf raise the leg press?


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 25, 2005)

Never tried pausing in "the hole" for that long, going to have to try that.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 25, 2005)

p- no, it is kind of like doing it on the leg press but it is a machine.  some places have a plate loaded hammer strength or cybex 45* calf raise.  you are sitting at a 45* angle on it.  i am sure you have seen one.  kind of like the hammer strength rotary calf.

cold- it sucks....lol


----------



## BritChick (Feb 25, 2005)

8 count pause... oh that's just SICK!   
Hi Patrick.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 25, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> 8 count pause... oh that's just SICK!
> Hi Patrick.




hi....I am going to workout in columbus on friday night......you can come if you want.  i will make you do a 10count pause.  hahahhaha


----------



## BritChick (Feb 25, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> hi....I am going to workout in columbus on friday night......you can come if you want.  i will make you do a 10count pause.  hahahhaha



Ooooo... um Friday night I have VIP tickets for the fitness/figure finals... too bad that 10 second pause sounded very, very tempting!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 25, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Ooooo... um Friday night I have VIP tickets for the fitness/figure finals... too bad that 10 second pause sounded very, very tempting!




lol........how about sat. I train you,......hehehhhehehhe


----------



## BritChick (Feb 25, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> lol........how about sat. I train you,......hehehhhehehhe



Sounds good to me, I'm bringing my training gear and I've been working the heavy bag... can't wait to have you within reach.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 25, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Sounds good to me, I'm bringing my training gear and I've been working the heavy bag... can't wait to have you within reach.




you have to catch me first....I am fast as fuck.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 25, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you have to catch me first....I am fast as fuck.



Damn... I'm NOT! lol


----------



## P-funk (Feb 27, 2005)

okay, last 4 weeks of training have come to an end.  time for somether new.  that last program was awesome!!  really changed my body.

these next few weeks i am going to go with a dual factor approach as some will call it.  One day focusing on strength  (reps 5 and under with RI= 90-120s) and the other on hypertrophy (reps 6+ with RI=20-60sec).  I hate the term hypertrophy as there are many things that hypertrophy besides rep range but for the sake of keeping it simple i'll say hypertrophy.  Or as Siff definfes the two functional resistance training (strength) and structural resistance training (hypertrophy).  Whatever.


Anyway.  Here are the basic exercises for about 2 weeks.  I am not listing reps or sets as they will probably change as I do different things like tweak rest intervals, control rep speed, statci contractions, etc.....many variables to consider.  I will probably go with one loading parameter each week and play with that.


standard upper/lower split:

day1- lower (strength)
d2- upper (strength)
d3- off
d4- lower (hypertophy)
d5- upper (hypertrophy)
d6 and d6- off


Day 1- lower (strength)
Squat      
SLDL     
Unilateral leg press    
Calves

Day 2- upper (strength)
Bench press     
WG pull up     
DB upright row      
BB curl        
Shrugs
forearms

Day 3- lower (hypertrophy)
Sumo deadlift
Front squat
BB split squat
Superset
a) Leg curls
b) Leg ext
Hypers
Calves

Day 4- upper (hypertrophy)
Alternating standing DB press (non-working had is held at extension)
Prone incline DB row
Db 15 degree incline bench press
RG pull down
Reverse peck deck
Lateral raise
Superset
a)	pressdowns
cable curls


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 27, 2005)

You are my hero when it comes to designing your own programs.  So unique and innovative, and obviously effective.  Talk about being a non-conformist  .

I did a P-funk inspired leg wo today.  With a 3 count hold, and 60 sec RI's. Couldn't even imagine a 8 count and 10 sec RI!!!!!!!!!!  You are the one that should be writing magazine articles bro (like M&F, MD, etc).  I hope you are documenting this Patrick.


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 27, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> You are my hero when it comes to designing your own programs. So unique and innovative, and obviously effective. Talk about being a non-conformist  .... You are the one that should be writing magazine articles bro (like M&F, MD, etc). I hope you are documenting this Patrick.


 i second that... all of it.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 27, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> You are my hero when it comes to designing your own programs.  So unique and innovative, and obviously effective.  Talk about being a non-conformist  .
> 
> I did a P-funk inspired leg wo today.  With a 3 count hold, and 60 sec RI's. Couldn't even imagine a 8 count and 10 sec RI!!!!!!!!!!  You are the one that should be writing magazine articles bro (like M&F, MD, etc).  I hope you are documenting this Patrick.




wow man, thanks for the encouragement.  I try.  I will be documenting this as always.  I appreciate your kind words.  I wish I could write for a cool magazine.  maybe one of these days.  honestly though, I have a ton to learn!

thanks a lot.




> i second that... all of it.




thank you mini me


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 27, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> You are my hero when it comes to designing your own programs.  So unique and innovative, and obviously effective.  Talk about being a non-conformist  .
> 
> I did a P-funk inspired leg wo today.  With a 3 count hold, and 60 sec RI's. Couldn't even imagine a 8 count and 10 sec RI!!!!!!!!!!  You are the one that should be writing magazine articles bro (like M&F, MD, etc).  I hope you are documenting this Patrick.


And I third it obviously!  I hope Patrick continues to train me for life  He can write a book- "Life by Patrick"


----------



## Yanick (Feb 27, 2005)

Body by Pat, lol


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 28, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> Body by Pat, lol


That's what I meant to say LOL!!! Mine just didn't sound right


----------



## P-funk (Feb 28, 2005)

2/28/05

BW- 188 (post refeed....looked nice and full and lean today.  )


squats
RI= 90sec
335/2x5

easy peasy

SLDL
RI= 90sec
335/3x3

still easy

unilateral leg press (weight not counting the leg press)
RI= 45sec
410/5x1  (to easy)
450/5x4

still not that hard.


abs

planks
BW/120sec x 1

oblique crunches
BW/15x2

crunches (leg sraight up in the air)
BW/30 x 1

strentch



overal workout felt good.  everythign felt light today and all my reps were really explosive.  was a good feeling workout.


----------



## Yanick (Feb 28, 2005)

how do you time your planks? Is that only two sets of squats?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 28, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> how do you time your planks? Is that only two sets of squats?




I time them with my watch.  How do you time them??


that is 5 sets of doubles on the squats dick head.  read it the right way.


----------



## Yanick (Feb 28, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I time them with my watch.  How do you time them??



haha, i'm crackin up dick. i just can't see how you get in position and press the button or whatever, seems like you need someone to time you.




			
				p-funk said:
			
		

> that is 5 sets of doubles on the squats dick head.  read it the right way.



thats better.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 28, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> haha, i'm crackin up dick. i just can't see how you get in position and press the button or whatever, seems like you need someone to time you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I just get in position and hold the watch in my hand and hit the button.  it is pretty easy if you are a retard like yourself.


----------



## Yanick (Feb 28, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I just get in position and hold the watch in my hand and hit the button.  it is pretty easy if you are a retard like yourself.



i'm not a retard, i'm just special 

so i take it you do it with your elbows flexed? are you doing it in a proprioceptively enriched environment, lol?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 28, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> i'm not a retard, i'm just special
> 
> so i take it you do it with your elbows flexed? are you doing it in a proprioceptively enriched environment, lol?




Yeah, with my elbows flexed.  Just regular today.  Sometimes to enhance proprioception I have your mom suck my cock.


----------



## Yanick (Feb 28, 2005)

a blowjob while liftin, thats a good idea me and your mom have been runnin out of things to do recently...she says hi btw.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 28, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> a blowjob while liftin, thats a good idea me and your mom have been runnin out of things to do recently...she says hi btw.




hahahaha......what a dumbass.  You have hung out with my mom that long and you are just now thinking of a blob job??  What the hell have you been doing all this time?  Playing board games?......RETARD!!


----------



## Yanick (Feb 28, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> hahahaha......what a dumbass.  You have hung out with my mom that long and you are just now thinking of a blob job??  What the hell have you been doing all this time?  Playing board games?......RETARD!!



what the fuck is a blob job? that sounds a bit scary.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 28, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> what the fuck is a blob job? that sounds a bit scary.




damn it.......I should have proof read.  I f*cked it up!  shit.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2005)

Hey Brother, Great lookin W/O!!! I do planks too!!! They are a biatch


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 28, 2005)

Great w/o. Bet those two sets of squats were killer  J/K, and I'm not giving out blob jobs. I've tried planks but don't think I do them right


----------



## PreMier (Feb 28, 2005)

Damn bro, your squats are up there now.  Nice workout.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 28, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Damn bro, your squats are up there now.  Nice workout.




yeah, my knee feels great.  I think I didn't loose so much strength from my injury as much i just lost confidence.  I was realy scared of my knee just poping out again.  These felt nice though.  The weight felt like nothing on my back.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 28, 2005)

As of late I have been getting many questions and PMs about what it is I am eating for my diet...foods, portions, etc......I figured to clear things up, since i am under 14 weeks out and have just shifted macros and lowers cals a bit, I would post my daily diet for you to see.  This is my diet on workout days and I guess on non-training days I will post my diet then.

Meal 1
6 egg whites
2 whole eggs
1c oats
Totals		547cals/15g fat/56g carbs/45.75g protein


Meal 2
8oz ground turkey (93% lean)
1c brown rice
Totals		536cals/18g fat/44g carbs/46g protein


Meal 3 (post workout)
1.25scoops whey
1c oats
Totals		445.5cals/6.88g fat/56.5g carbs/41.5g protein

Meal 4
5oz chicken breast
1.25c brown rice
5 fish caps
Totals		548cals/12.5g fat/55g carbs/50.5g protein

Meal 5
1.5 scoops whey
3/4c oats
1tbsp natty pb
Totals		501cals/14g fat/46.5g carbs/48g protein

Meal 6
5oz chicken
6oz sweetpotato
7 fish caps
Totals		467.5cals/12g fat/39g carbs/46.9g protein


Meal 7
5oz chicken
2tbps Newman's own oil and vinegar
salad
Totals		378cals/21g fat/1g carbs/43g protein


daily totals     3423cals/99g fat/298g carbs/311.65g protein


notes:

-I don't list green because I try and get them at every meal and I don't count them in my overal cals

-my cals are down from around 3600 right now.

-i try and get 2 gallons of water per day.

-i drink one small black tea per day.

-I re-feed once a week one sunday nights with pasta.  I may have to start doing it twice a week every 3-4 days as I am getting leaner and leaner.



Hope that helps.


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 28, 2005)

Funk- I know you're a while out still but do you normally use any diuretics for contest prep?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 28, 2005)

Cold Iron said:
			
		

> Funk- I know you're a while out still but do you normally use any diuretics for contest prep?




only herbals starting 2 days out.


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 28, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> only herbals starting 2 days out.



ra-spect. I'm "au-natural" as well so far, though I dont know for how much longer

---
Q
My best friend is 4 weeks out from his first ever comp and doesnt know f" all. I printed out the sticky for him in the competition section already but do you have any tips for him I could pass along. Like I said, he doesn't know anything.

help much appreciated


----------



## P-funk (Mar 1, 2005)

Cold Iron said:
			
		

> ra-spect. I'm "au-natural" as well so far, though I dont know for how much longer
> 
> ---
> Q
> ...




Does he have a plan of what he is going to do come contest week?  I mean at like 10 or 12 weeks out he should have run a test week to see how he responds to things.  Is he re-feedin or carbing up?  Does he know what kind of carbs he is sensitive to?  How much water a day is he drinking right now?




> I'm "au-natural" as well so far, though I dont know for how much longer



How much longer??
read the signature!!


----------



## Velvet (Mar 1, 2005)

Morning master funk-alot


----------



## P-funk (Mar 1, 2005)

3/1/05

BW- 185

Upper

Bench press
RI= 90sec
295/2x4

that was tough.  I haven't benched in 2 weeks so i probably should have started with something more managable like 275 and slowly built up strength.  Oh well, you live and you learn.  Also, if that is a true 2RM (I could probably hit is for three to failure) that means my 1RM lies somewhere between 310-320 which is about right.  Really should have started with less intensity.  IDIOT!!

Wg pull ups
RI= 60sec
BW + 35/3x5

these felt great.  Back is sore now!
DB upright rows
RI= 60sec
45/5
50/5
55/5x2

BB curls
RI= 60sec
105/5x3

felt good until the last sets....lol

BB shrugs (wraps....look out!!)
435/5x3

felt great to shrug that weight.

staning RG DB wrist curl
RI= 45sec
20/12x3

standing DB wrist curl
RI= 30 sec
30/8x3


workout felt good.  I don't sweat as much or breathe as heavy when i train with heavy weight and low reps as I do when I train like 6-8 reps with shorter RI.  But workouts likes this just give me this strange sorness adn really tire me out.  I need a nap.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 1, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning master funk-alot




hello.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 1, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Bench press
> RI= 90sec
> 295/2x4



pussy   

check your mail, i gotta go out for Joey dunno when i'll get back.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 1, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> pussy
> 
> check your mail, i gotta go out for Joey dunno when i'll get back.



yeah.....funny.  you can't even 1RM that weigth.  hahaahah.

okay, I replied.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 1, 2005)

Great w/o Patrick.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 1, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yeah.....funny.  you can't even 1RM that weigth.  hahaahah.
> 
> okay, I replied.



all i gotta say is...your cutting i'm not


----------



## P-funk (Mar 1, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> all i gotta say is...your cutting i'm not




yeah....amazing......I am ripped, lean, looking good and still stronger than you.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 1, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yeah....amazing......I am ripped, lean, looking good and still stronger than you.



fucker  

btw, you spelled supplements wrong in your sig.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 1, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> fucker
> 
> *btw, you spelled supplements wrong * in your sig.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 1, 2005)

shut up jerks.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 1, 2005)

Jerks?

Come on you can do better than that P.  Look who you are talking too.... Easy pickin's


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 1, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Does he have a plan of what he is going to do come contest week?  I mean at like 10 or 12 weeks out he should have run a test week to see how he responds to things.  Is he re-feedin or carbing up?  Does he know what kind of carbs he is sensitive to?  How much water a day is he drinking right now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's ok, I just talked to him this morning, he going to opt out. He thought it was in 12 weeks or something but was mislead. Our gym owner had the Vancouver comp poster up intsead of the Toronto poster for the longest time and just realized the mistake the other day and switched them. So my friend thought he had a good 12 weeks or so to get ready, then just a couple days ago found out he only has 4. He's decided he's not ready, which is true, he isnt. He doesnt know anything about posing, prepping etc...so he decided he's just going to wait till next yr. Thx anyway though

I'm not sure how much longer I'm going to wait, I've always been on the fence with this matter and have been for the last 1.5 yrs or so. One week I'm all geared up and ready to go, the next I have no interest....so i dont know.

AWESOME sig, love it!!!!


----------



## Yanick (Mar 1, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> shut up jerks.



lol, you know i gotta go for the grammar/spelling when i run out of insults


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 1, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 3/1/05
> 
> BW- 185
> 
> ...


GOD Brother, Killer W/O!!! Your WG Pullups make my back HURT!!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2005)

I want to use wraps..


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 1, 2005)

What a great idea.  I am going to start using wraps for shrugs.  Damn, I'd be able to put up alot more than I currently do, thanks.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2005)

Thats a bad idea.  Only pussies use wraps.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 1, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thats a bad idea.  Only pussies use wraps.



I'm a big pussy!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2005)

Let me poke you..


----------



## BritChick (Mar 1, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Let me poke you..



Poke as hard as you like... I can take it.  

Oops whoring in P's journal.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 1, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thats a bad idea.  Only pussies use wraps.




you are right.  That is why I never use them except for when I am pre-contest and even still I use them maybe once a month....lol.  I should use them more as I can shrug a lot more with them.  I can deadlift 435 off the floor and hold it but not for multiple reps of shrugs so i went with them today just to get some heavy weight on the traps.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 1, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> GOD Brother, Killer W/O!!! Your WG Pullups make my back HURT!!!




thanks man.  I appreciate it. 

I am pretty depressed with how I look today.  I got the "you look skinnier" comment today. I hate that shit.  I feel like a little kid.  I hate cutting.  I really want to bulk up a bit and focus on my strength.  I feel like a pussy.  I want to put together some ipressive lifts in this next year.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 1, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Only pussies use wraps.




Penis' use them too


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2005)

You always complain about being too fat or too skinny.  Atleast your not like me.. skinny fat.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 1, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Penis' use them too




sometimes.




> PreMier  	 You always complain about being too fat or too skinny. Atleast your not like me.. skinny fat.



because I am never happy.  I just want to be big and ripped.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 1, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> sometimes.




You're absolutely right


----------



## Yanick (Mar 1, 2005)

I gotta go w/PreMier on this one atleast your not skinny fat like him   

In all seriousness though, whenever you feel depressed about your physique/strength check mine and P's journals and you'll feel 1000x better, lol.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 2, 2005)

Have fun at the Arnold P!


----------



## Velvet (Mar 2, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Um, you are, so shut the fuck up


----------



## P-funk (Mar 2, 2005)

JD- thanks.  You can bet I will have a good time!

Velvet- thanks.  I am really not that big though.  If you saw me standing up next to a normal guy I am normal and if you saw me standing up next to a bb'er I am small.   At least that is how I feel.  I just want to get good size and strength.  I really want to put up some impressive numbers and I think I would be happy if I were as lean as I am now but 10lbs heavier (195lbs).  Then I would consider myself Kind of big.  I think this next year I am going to have to suck it up and take it on the chin so to speak and do what my friend sully suggests.  He always says "you can do so much better.  you let yourself stay to lean in the offseason.  just eat and get up to 220lbs.  once you diet down from that you will look insane.  just get your BW up there, no matter what it looks like.  who cares if you get fat.  once you diet no one is going to say shit."  I think he is right though.  I never let myself really get my weight up there.  I just need to get more size.  I am tired of hearing people say "you look good.....for a natural."


----------



## Yanick (Mar 2, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Velvet- thanks.  I am really not that big though.  If you saw me standing up next to a normal guy I am normal and if you saw me standing up next to a bb'er I am small.   At least that is how I feel.  I just want to get good size and strength.  I really want to put up some impressive numbers and I think I would be happy if I were as lean as I am now but 10lbs heavier (195lbs).  Then I would consider myself Kind of big.  I think this next year I am going to have to suck it up and take it on the chin so to speak and do what my friend sully suggests.  He always says "you can do so much better.  you let yourself stay to lean in the offseason.  just eat and get up to 220lbs.  once you diet down from that you will look insane.  just get your BW up there, no matter what it looks like.  who cares if you get fat.  once you diet no one is going to say shit."  I think he is right though.  I never let myself really get my weight up there.  I just need to get more size.  I am tired of hearing people say "you look good.....for a natural."



oh that'll be great. i can see the meal plan now

meal 6
1 box of frosted flakes
2 hostess cakes
4 donuts
50g whey

LOL!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 2, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> oh that'll be great. i can see the meal plan now
> 
> meal 6
> 1 box of frosted flakes
> ...




LOL.......remeber when that was sully's pre-bed meal.......hhahaahahha.....dude was a genious.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 2, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Velvet- thanks.  I am really not that big though.  If you saw me standing up next to a normal guy I am normal and if you saw me standing up next to a bb'er I am small.   At least that is how I feel.



This proves you are completely fucking delusional!!!   
I think most of us have slightly skewed perception of how we look. 
Put you next to a normal guy and you look normal?! Um, I think not... when I met you I couldn't believe how BIG you really were, you appear larger in person even than you do in your pics... I really did kind of do a mental 'HOLY FUCK!' to myself.

Heading out for Ohio tonight, see ya in a couple of days funky.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 2, 2005)

see y ain a few days brit.   thanks for the pep talk but i never believe my friends when i am looking for real criticism.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 2, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> see y ain a few days brit.   thanks for the pep talk but i never believe my friends when i am looking for real criticism.



Your welcome but it wasn't really a pep talk, Jake and I both were talking about your size behind your 'very broad' back, it was more of an insult to your mental sanity!   

Soon!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 2, 2005)

you can be compared to me, and then you'll not only be big, but you'll be a monster.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 2, 2005)

save your bandwidth guys, Pat is retarded.  There is no way to convince him that he really is big.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 2, 2005)

Hey Brother, I know what you mean about feeling small, but my GOD man, your friggen HUGE!!! And I know your ripped to the bone   I'll be at the Classic too, meeting up with Kerry, maybe we'll bump into you.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 3, 2005)

3/3/05

BW- 184.5  (looking RIP-tastic today!!  .  if there is one thing I must say.  Aside from the overal depression of feeling like I am not a big guy and always wanting more size I am pretty happy with this years progress.  At this BF% last year I was a good 5-6lbs lighter than I am now.  I know 5lbs of LBM a year doesn't seem like much but for a natural I have come to grips with the fact that I can add anywhere from 5-8lbs of LBM in a year and that is good progress.)


legs

sumo deadlifts:
RI= 60sec
315/6x3

UGH, talk about wanting to puke.  60sec rest at higher rep deadlifts is no fun.  I was rushed in this work out so I didn't have to time to warm up enough.  By the last set I started to feel good.  I think I can kick out 315 for a good straight all out set of maybe 12reps to failure.  This was tough work.  my hammies are feelin' it.


Front squat
DROP SET!!!!
225/6, 205/6, 185/6, 135/6
YUK!!!  Now I really wanted to puke.  got 6 across the board for a four set drop set.  My quads were on fire.  I was happy with this since I deadlifted firts.  I held the bar with my arms criss corssed instead of olympic style this time because I didn't want to loose any reps from my forearms fatiuging after doing deadlifts already.

BB split squat
RI= 45sec (rest is only taken after a set is performed on both legs
155/8 reps on each leg x 2 sets each leg

Man, My legs were shaking


superset
RI= 30sec
a) leg ext- plate#15/10, 8, 8
b) lying leg curl- 130/10, 8, 8

so painful.  I was so pumped and full of lactic acid that I didn't do hypers today because I could barley move my legs.  I am killed now.

seated calf raises
RI= 45sec
215/10x4


pretty good workout considering i had so little and such bad sleep last night.


OH well.....talk to ya guys Later!!  I got a plane to the arnold to catch!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2005)

Great w/o and have fun at the arnold!!!


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Mar 3, 2005)

nice lifts man...i never tried front squats how do you perform them and are they functional in the back squat or just for quad strength/size?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 3, 2005)

tenxyearsxgone said:
			
		

> nice lifts man...i never tried front squats how do you perform them and are they functional in the back squat or just for quad strength/size?




you do them with the bar across your front delts rather than on your traps.  The guy in this video is holding them in a rack position (an olypmic front squat)  (lmao, this kid always reminds me of yan.  looks kind of like him and has pretty good form.  this is what it looks like when yanick squats):
olympic front squat


here is a picture of a BB'er front squat (arms crossed):
bb'er front squat 



it does put more emphasis on the quads.  it is also great for the core as the stabalization is different since the weight is infront of you.  you really have to focus on staying straigh up and keeping your elbows up so the weight doesn't pull you forward and make you fall or drop the bar.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2005)

It's like I don't exist in this thread


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 3, 2005)

ummm you don't and neither do I 

Have fun at the arnold


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> ummm you don't and neither do I


Maybe we should just talk to each other in this journal


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 3, 2005)

Probably,  Maybe then we will be cool enough to be recognized

And fuck the bitch isn't going to be her till monday, someone has to whore this shit up


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2005)

I'm off over the weekend, so I'm set and prepared to whore this place up!!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 3, 2005)

Hmmm what am I doing this weekend.  Shit I have to help a buddy move up in Toronto


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2005)

Well, you help him move, then get him to help in here


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 3, 2005)

blah it would take forever.

Couple of problems  
A)  probably gonna be right ripped out of our mind.
B)  He is a finger typer it wouldn't be pretty


----------



## Yanick (Mar 3, 2005)

Nice w/o P, makes me think twice about coming up there to lift with you.

Rock and IainDaniel, you guys are gonna catch it come monday. and especially Rock, messing with the guy who holds your RI's in the palm of his hand


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 3, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I am pretty depressed with how I look today. I got the "you look skinnier" comment today. I hate that shit. I feel like a little kid. I hate cutting. I really want to bulk up a bit and focus on my strength. I feel like a pussy. I want to put together some ipressive lifts in this next year.


Geez...Talk about being hard on yourself.... I'll be pleased when I get to your size there Pal.

In my opinion (and others) you are looking big!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 3, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> JD- thanks.  You can bet I will have a good time!
> 
> Velvet- thanks.  I am really not that big though.  If you saw me standing up next to a normal guy I am normal and if you saw me standing up next to a bb'er I am small.   At least that is how I feel.  I just want to get good size and strength.  I really want to put up some impressive numbers and I think I would be happy if I were as lean as I am now but 10lbs heavier (195lbs).  Then I would consider myself Kind of big.  I think this next year I am going to have to suck it up and take it on the chin so to speak and do what my friend sully suggests.  He always says "you can do so much better.  you let yourself stay to lean in the offseason.  just eat and get up to 220lbs.  once you diet down from that you will look insane.  just get your BW up there, no matter what it looks like.  who cares if you get fat.  once you diet no one is going to say shit."  I think he is right though.  I never let myself really get my weight up there.  I just need to get more size.  I am tired of hearing people say "you look good.....for a natural."



I second what Velvet says!  STFU!   hehe

You're just as big as Craig.  And...have calves almost as big. He lurks in your journal you know.....


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 4, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> Nice w/o P, makes me think twice about coming up there to lift with you.
> 
> Rock and IainDaniel, you guys are gonna catch it come monday. and *especially Rock, messing with the guy who holds your RI's in the palm of his hand *


Oh come on. How much worse can he make it?!? Wait, nevermind. Scratch that!!!!!!!!!!! Sorry Patrick, er um SIR. Have a WONDERFUL weekend and diregard the previous posts. Someone hacked into my account and made those posts


----------



## Flex (Mar 4, 2005)

i LOVE the oats in the pwo shake. thanks, bro


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 4, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Front squat
> DROP SET!!!!
> 225/6, 205/6, 185/6, 135/6


Hey Funk...

How do you do a drop set on squats? do you have a couple of guys around to quickly change the plates?


----------



## Yanick (Mar 4, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Hey Funk...
> 
> How do you do a drop set on squats? do you have a couple of guys around to quickly change the plates?



as far as i know, Pat doesn't lift with anybody (his gym is filled with morons really) so he probably just hussles and removes the plates himself.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 4, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> as far as i know, Pat doesn't lift with anybody (his gym is filled with morons really) so he probably just hussles and removes the plates himself.


  that would have to be one quick hussle!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 4, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> that would have to be one quick hussle!!



What makes you say this?  Since when were dropsets given a time limit?  If you lift alone, change the plates quickly and do the set, its a dropset.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 5, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> What makes you say this?  Since when were dropsets given a time limit?  If you lift alone, change the plates quickly and do the set, its a dropset.


Not saying there is a time limit. 

As i know it for drop sets, you continue repping with the least break time in between. It works fine when i do exercises with db's. I simply place them back on the rack, pick the next set and continue. 

But for squats, I guess i was comparing it to my gym, where i would have to scurry about the place to get the right plates, change them, get my stance in order and lift .. repeat.. 

Besides, I guess i am not as experienced as you guys at doing dropsets for squats.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 7, 2005)

Rock and IAN- you are both dead.

JLB, Liftin bear, Yan- thanks.  

Flex- glad you enjoy it.


as far as the drop set......

Yan is right, I don't lift with anyone, I just rack the bar and hussle around in the rack and then set up and go.  Any easy way to keep it from taking long is that I don't use two 45lb plates for 225.  I put on one plate, one 25lbs plate and then two 10lb plates on each side.  that way I can just toss the plates off instead of trying to take plates off and put new plates on.  Also, I usually don't use clips when i squat so i don't even need to walk out of the rack  I just reach my hand around the bar, take off the plate that I don't need, drop it on the floor.  Un-rack the weight set my feet and go again.

P is right, there is no set time limit for a drop set.  If I were doing something easy like bb curls or bb shrugs I could just drop the plate and go.  On curls and shrugs I could even have a person on each side of the bar peel the plates off with the bar still in my hand.  With squats i am not that brave.  There are no to people that I trust to stand on the side of that bar and take off plates with that weight on my shoulders....I don't know that I even trust myself for that.  There is to much set up involved in squats to mess around with stupid stuff like that.  I can tell you that I take about 10sec to drop the weight and then go to the next set.  I want to make sure I get set up properly so that my form is on target.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 7, 2005)

*Arnold Weekend reveiw*

_*Arnold Weekend reveiw*_


So, just got home from NYC. The arnold weekend was pretty sweet.  I opted not to pay the insane ticket price to see the BB'ing show.  Instead I attneded the convention and watched so much powerlifting, olympic lifting and world strongman contest that it isn't even funny!!  It was pretty sweet.  Here are some of the highlights of the weekend:

- I got to meet up with Britchick again, which is always fun as she is cool to hand with and can always find a way to get me in trouble.  I got meet archangel and his father which was very cool.  Very nice people.  And ofcourse goalgetter was there with me also....which is always fun (LOL).

- Olympic lifting was awesome!!  Don't know the names of anyone of the guys I saw but I did see some impressive lifts.  Most impressive was this guy who was a 135lb light weight liifting in the light heavy weight tier.  He killed a 245lb snatch which was really sweet!!  There was also a big heavy weight there throwing up some awesome cleans!

- Watching the World strongman contest was cool too.  I got to see Zadrunus Saviskus win the axl contest.  For those that don't know the axl is this barbell which is around 2.5-3" thick i beileve.  On the ends of it, instead of plates, there are these wagon wheel looking things.  It totals something like 365 or 375lbs.  Teh object was to clean and press it to full lock out as many times as you can in 2min.  The problem is that you can't really clean it as the bar is attached to the wheels and not like an olympic bar which spins and rotates so that it can rotate in your hand.  So some of the guys had this technique of cleaning it up and catching it between their elbow with one arm like a zercher squat and in the rack position (like when you do a shoulder press) in the other.  From there they would try and roll it up their chest to get their other arm (the arm that had it in the elbow) in place to press.  One guy, Brian Siders, was really impressive.  It was his first ever Strongman Contest and he put some verterans incluging magnuss vermagnussun to shame cleaning and pressing it 10 times!!  That is the old record that was set by saviskus last year!!!  Not bad for a rookie!!  Zaviskus, not to be out done came up and did it 11 or 12 times (can't remeber).  It was really impressive when he did it as he deadlifted the weight straight off the floor and cleaned it into position like a regular BB clean, by passing the whole step of getting it to the elbow and roling it up the chest!  From there he didn't even have to do a push jerk and use his hips!!!  It was amazing to seem him just press that weight with a bar that thick (which makes it realy hard) 11 times over head!!

- I watched the WPO bench press world record championship.  It was cool to see people going for world records but it sucked because alot of them were bombing out, trying to just break a record.  the coolest thing I saw was super heavy weight shawn lattimer benching 823lbs on his 2nd attempt.  After he completed his lift he stood up facing the crowd with blood coming out of his eyes!!  No doubt a product of really high blood pressure from (a) holding his breath while lifting a really heavy weight and (b) taking a butt load of anabolics (LOL).

- I also watch the heavy weight and super heavy weight WPO powerlifting meet.  This was the coolest thing I saw and pretty much the only thing I did all day on sat.   I got to see Don Thompson set a new superheavy weight WPO record at 1146lbs (I think it was).  That was sweet, there was a lot of excitment as he started the lift and he just sunk it!!  It was dually cool because Paul Childress lifted before him and set a new squat record and then Don came right up and broke that!!!  Westside BB superheavy Weight MAtt Smith competed and placed 2nd behind Don thompson.  He totaled something crazy like 2200lbs I think or maybe 2400lbs.  It was the best day of his lifting career.  He went 8 for 9 on his lifts missing his third attmept at an 840lb deadlift.  He missed it but was really happy with his day (remeber his best ever).  He walked over to Louie Simmons who was really pissed about him missing that lift I guess.  He went to shake his hand and Louie wouldn't even look at him, shake his hand or talk to him.  I heard he can be kind of a jerk.  Anyway, Matt was a really nice guy.  I got to meet him after the contest.  Also, Andy Bolton (superheavy weight) set a WPO deadlift record with a 909lb deadlift!  Teh most impressive thing was that he lifted the weight from the floor so fast and then stood there holding it hor a good 5sec, looking around the crowd, smiling and yelling "that ain't nothin'"!!!!


All in all it was a really fun weekend.  I liked it better than the olympia as there was much more to do, see and take advantage of at the convention without having to break the bank to see the BB'ing contest, which is the only contest to see at the Olympia.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 7, 2005)

here were the workouts I did while I was in Ohio.


3/4/05

BW- no scale at this gym to weight myself???

Alternating Db shoulder press (standing; alternating between each arm ever rep.  non working arm is extended overhead locked out).
RI= 45sec
60/8,8,6

Weight is written as 8 reps each arm (16 reps per set total and 12 for the last set).  Wow, this is exhausting.  Holding the non working arm out overhead is what really tired you out.  I can overhead press good weight standing up but doing it alternating in the fashion is brutal.

prone Db incline Row
RI= 30sec
55/10x3

sweating like crazy!!

15 degree incline press
RI= 30sec
tempo- 0/3/X.   That is 3 counts in the hole and an explsive concentric.
70/10,8,6

damn, that 3 counts in the hole really gets ya.

NG pulldown
RI= 30sec
150/15,8,6

HUGE strength drop off between sets here.  I was really sore and exhausted by the time I got to this.  Plus I hate pulldowns so much, I suck at them.  I would rather do pull ups.  Oh well, these were killer.

Bent over Db lateral raises (rear delts)
RI= 30sec
20/12,10,10

weight seems light because it is.....most people don't do these properly.  My form is really strict on these.  

DB lateral raises
RI= 30sec
20/8x3

another killer on the form.

superset
a) cable curls- stack/8x3
b) cable pressdowns- stack/15x3

swiss ball crunches
BW/30x2


almost puked today.



3/7/05

BW- 188 (I don't know if the scale at my gym in NYC is off or not.  At this gym I am a good 3-4lbs heavier than in NYC.  I trust the scale at this gym as they have a lot of bb'ers train there and they host powerlifting meets so I know they have to keep it pretty calibrated for weigh 'ins.  Oh well)

legs

squats
RI= 60sec
350/1
340/1
335/1
315/1

did a single every 60sec today decending weight each set.  felt good.  sinkin' them as usual.

SLDL
RI= 90sec
335/4x3

add a rep on each set this week.

unilateral leg press
RI= 45sec
410/5x3

weigh is lighter than last week because this was a different leg press machine and all leg press machines are not created equal in terms of leverage.

standing calf raise
RI= 30sec
300/12x4

superset
a) decline situps- BW/30
b) decline crunches- bw/30

One long 2min set of planks broken up in varius ways.
Performed with toes on swiss ball
30sec both feet
15sec one foot
15sec the other foot
60sec both feet

BB wrist curls
60/15x3

that's all folks.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Funky   
It was great seeing you again and meeting your woman... and what a damn fine woman she is!   (Even if she is into that ballroom shit...    she'll be all over me for that!   )  I've got a couple of good pics of the two of you that I'll have to get up.
I've been googling for pics of Shawn Lattimer and his bloody eyes but to no avail... someone must have some.    It's funny everyone is asking me about the fitness and figure girls and I'm ranting on about the guy squirting blood from his eyesockets and the little kids lifting 1 1/2 times their bodyweight over their heads in Family Feud!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 7, 2005)

LMAO.......family feud!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 8, 2005)

Sounds like you had an awesome time Patrick!  Between the BB contest, strong man comp and the WPO meet, I bet there was enough testosterone to sink a battleship .


----------



## Velvet (Mar 8, 2005)

Wohoo, sounds like an awesome time you all had   Nice to have you back P


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 8, 2005)

Wow sounds amazing.  I gotta make this trip one year 



			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> Rock and IAN- you are both dead.




Hahahahahahahahahahaha.................Rock you are so dead.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 8, 2005)

3/8/05

BW- 186 (I think the scale at mny gym is broke.  it keeps sticking.  )

Upper body

WG pull ups
RI= 45sec
Bw + 45/3x4

add 10lbs to last weeks weight and shaved 15sec off my rest interval.   

Bench press
RI= 60sec
275/3x4

much harder to bench after doing pull ups.   my 3rd set was the best out of the 4.  really moved the weight well.

DB upright row
RI= 45sec
55/5x4

added 2 sets to what I did last week and kept the weight the same.  Decreased RI by 15sec

BB curl
115/3x3

10lbs more than last week and 15sec off last weeks rest interval.

shrugs and for premier.....no wraps (over/under grip)
RI= 30sec
365/5x4

posing practice.



workout felt good.  I don't know what it is.  I try and let myself rest 60-90sec when i am trying to lift at greater intensities but I get fidgity and my recovery time is so good now that I am ready to go at 30sec.  I have to fight to get myself to 45 or 60sec.  This workout felt great.



BB curl
RI


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 8, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> as far as the drop set......
> ....
> I can tell you that I take about 10sec to drop the weight and then go to the next set.


10secs? wow.. thats quick. After a set of squats, the only thing ready to drop is me!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 8, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> 10secs? wow.. thats quick. After a set of squats, the only thing ready to drop is me!




yeah, I move fast.  The worst part was that I was going to do 3 sets of split squats after that but could only finish 2 as I almost puked all over myself.  that workout makes me feel really sick. Legs and low rest intervals don't play well together.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 8, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Hahahahahahahahahahaha.................Rock you are so dead.


Yeah, no kidding. He gave me my w/o for this week LOL. Maybe I should try apologizing 

Great w/o's Patrick and great pics of you and Ivy


----------



## P-funk (Mar 8, 2005)

Just added my 13 week photos to my gallery.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 8, 2005)

Do you check with Calipers regularly?  if so how is the progress.

Awesome Pics.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 8, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Do you check with Calipers regularly?  if so how is the progress.
> 
> Awesome Pics.




no, with calipers maybe once at the begning (a few weeks ago I was 11%) and then maybe half way.  I take weekly measurments and weight myself daily to check where I am.  Progress has been great so far.  thanks


----------



## Yunier (Mar 8, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Just added my 13 week photos to my gallery.



Looking great man!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 8, 2005)

Holy crap Patrick. Looking awesome. I understand that whole mentality of feeling "skinny" when doing a cut but trust me, your huge dude!! I'd be so psyched if I ever looked that good


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 8, 2005)

Wow...Congrats...Looking good


----------



## P-funk (Mar 8, 2005)

thanks everyone.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 8, 2005)

Man, your calves are killer..  Do you have any old pics of yourself?  Like when you were skinny? lol

Blood out of that guys eyes?!  Damn, and I thought you were hardcore!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 8, 2005)

Hey Beast!!! Killer W/O's and AWESOME pics, I told you you where HUGE  Incredible and Inspiring 

Oh Man, almost forgot about Him bleeding from his eye


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 8, 2005)

Damn Patrick!  Very impressive....


----------



## P-funk (Mar 8, 2005)

thanks guys.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 8, 2005)

hey Pat you're lookin pretty skinny in them pictures


----------



## P-funk (Mar 9, 2005)

fuck off yan.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 9, 2005)

Morning Funky


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2005)

Man, this is a grat picture.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 10, 2005)

Good lookin' pics Funkmaster.  Nice workouts too.  Split squats + super low rest intervals = vomiting all over myself.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 10, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Man, this is a grat picture.




LMAO....WTF???



Cow- thanks.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 10, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Man, this is a grat picture.


I recognize Larry Pacifico, but who are the other two guys?  I like the fedora and the beer .


----------



## P-funk (Mar 10, 2005)

3/10/05

BW- 184 ( I don't know what the hell is wrong with that scale in the gym.  it is all over the place.   )

lower bodys

today's workout was the closest i have come to throwing up in a long time.  I really had to fight back the urge.  the lactic acid, the burn, the sorness and my heart rate getting so high really were killing me today.  I was seeing stars

sumo deads
RI= 60sec
335/6x4

added 20lbs to last weeks weight.  kept the reps the same and added one set.  same rest interval.

Front squat
RI= 45sec
205/10x3

nearly killed me.  I didn't think I would get 10 across the board on this.  the first set was easy (always is) but after only resting 45sec the second set was really hard and by the third set I thought I was going to pass out.  I really worked for the 10 reps on that last set.  there was no way I was going to let myself fail.

BB split squat
RI- 45sec (rest taken only after a set was performed on both legs)
155/8reps per leg x 2

superset
RI= 20sec!!
a) leg ext.- plate#12/12,9,8
b) leg curl- 110/12x3

ugh!!  that really burned.  walking on wobbley knees at this point.

seated calf raises
RI= 30sec
180/15x3

calves on fire now.

standing DB RG wrist curl
20/15,12,12


yuk, that workout was sick.  i could barely walk home.  i wanted to lie down on the road and just sleep.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 10, 2005)

Man that made me wanna puke just reading it

 Very impressive


----------



## P-funk (Mar 10, 2005)

UGH, so i had my boss do my BF% today (7 site test) and he comes up with 6%.  There is no way in hell I am 6% right now and I am trying to explain that to him.  If I had to guess maybe I am down at 10 (probably just under as my body is telling me about it from the head aches and being crabby(er) most of the time).  it is hard to see my leaness from the pics since the lighting is so bad but I know I am not 6%.  It is so damn hard to get someone to take your BF% properly.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 10, 2005)

It may be frustrating, but you know well it's the way you look, not the way you measure .


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 10, 2005)

Awesome W/O as usual Patrick!!! I hear ya about legs, can hardly walk today myself


----------



## Yanick (Mar 10, 2005)

nice weight on the front squat brotha.

who clipped you? dax or fat ass pat?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 10, 2005)

lmao....fat ass pat......hahhahahahhaha......yeah him.

the front squat weight sucked!!  LOL....you know I can do more than that!!  Just not after deadlifting.  Also, I am not holding in the rack position  (since I don't when I am precontest because I don't want to risk over straining my wrist).   I can front squat way more in the rack position than in that stupid BB'er's hold (gay shit).


thanks guys.  workout felt good.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 10, 2005)

Im going to front squat 205 next week(20 reps sets).  Your my hero.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 10, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Im going to front squat 205 next week(20 reps sets).



seriously?



			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> lmao....fat ass pat......hahhahahahhaha......yeah him.
> 
> the front squat weight sucked!!  LOL....you know I can do more than that!!  Just not after deadlifting.  Also, I am not holding in the rack position  (since I don't when I am precontest because I don't want to risk over straining my wrist).   I can front squat way more in the rack position than in that stupid BB'er's hold (gay shit).
> 
> ...



ugh, BB'er front squat=gay.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 10, 2005)

Im gonna try 

Why is a BB front squat gay?


----------



## Yanick (Mar 10, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Im gonna try
> 
> Why is a BB front squat gay?



good luck with the front squats.

i don't like holding the bar criss crossed because it tends to block off my windpipe and i choke and start dropping it. I also feel much more in control holding it in the rack position, although i gotta agree its killer on the wrists.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 10, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Im gonna try
> 
> Why is a BB front squat gay?




you could do it.  20 reps of 205 with a front squat shouldn't be hard at all.

BB front squat= gay because it is just a cop out from doing things a mans way.....lol.......just fucking around.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 10, 2005)

Damn, I need to practice a rack postion then..


----------



## P-funk (Mar 10, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Damn, I need to practice a rack postion then..




lol, it really isn't neccessay unless you are planning on doing olympic lifting.  You need some good wrist flexability (didn't you read the IM newsletter this month?? LOL).  It fries your rear delts like to other!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 10, 2005)

No.. I didnt read the fawking news letter.  I'll go do it.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 10, 2005)

lmao.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 10, 2005)

Man, now I remember why I hate reading magazines.

Anyway.. As I was reading DrChiro's article, all I could think about was huh huh huh huh.. Then I remembered Jodie saying he reads your journal.  I bet he thinks your such an asshole


----------



## P-funk (Mar 11, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Man, now I remember why I hate reading magazines.
> 
> Anyway.. As I was reading DrChiro's article, all I could think about was huh huh huh huh.. Then I remembered Jodie saying he reads your journal.  I bet he thinks your such an asshole




Why??


----------



## Velvet (Mar 11, 2005)

what up funkmyster?


----------



## BritChick (Mar 11, 2005)

Morning Patrick.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 11, 2005)

3/11/05

BW- 184  (I am figuring the scale in the gym that I train at to be 2-3lbs light now.  Which really makes me 186-187.  I know it doesn't seem like much but 2-3lbs could be the difference maker between weight classes at competition.  I am just tired of worrying about the stupid scale at the gym.  Managment sucks and they wont get it fixed or replaced.)

Upper body

Standing Atl. DB shoulder press (alternating each rep.  non- working hand is held up in extension.)
RI= 45sec
60/8,8,6  (that is the number of reps on each hand.  16 total).

God that sucked.  This exercises is a real ego buster as the weight you normally use really drops.

prone incline DB rows
RI= 30sec
60/10x3

added 10lbs to last weeks weight.  Hatebreed's "live for this" really helped me get that last set.

low incline DB press (3 count pause in the hole)
RI= 30sec
70/10,9,6

one extra rep than last time on the second set.  

NG pull down
RI=30sec
plate#12/12,8,7

I wish I knew how much weight this is.  For some reason whatever jackass at the gym oreded the equiptment failed to order a conversion chart to let us know how much weight the plates equal.  They are heavier than 10lb plates, I can feel it cause when I go to another gym 120 is like nothing.  Or, if they are 10lb plates the resistance is greater do to an extra pull inside the machine being added.  GRRRR.....

bent over DB laterals
RI= 30sec
20/12x3

rear delts were fried from deadlifting yesterday.  Still got 12 on each set though.  Strict form.

DB lateral raises
RI= 30sec
20/6
15/8x2

real strict form.  the 30sec RI's really caught up to me by the end.  I was fried at this exercise.


superset
RI= 30sec
a) cable curls-  stack/6, plate#13/8x2
b) cable tricep etx.-  stack/15,15,12


abs
pull ins
plate#3/10x2

swiss ball crunches
BW/30x1

spread eagle situps
BW + 15/12x2

grip work.




Well, I have been hit with a small bout of depression lately.  I don't know what it is.  Maybe over work.  Really though, I am having a hard time getting excited for this contest.  I think BB'ing is great and I really admire those guys but the more I diet I really really feel like this sport is not for me.  I am not into getting up and showing my body in contest form like this.  Hell, I hate taking my shirt off at the beach (when I go).  I like how I look right now.  I like being lean and I am not to concerned with my size.  The more I read.  The more I study.  The more intersted I get intersted in strength training.  I would much rather be getting ready for an olympic lifting meet or a deadlift meet or some sort of competition where you actually do something.  I am going to continue dieting down and see how I feel in a few weeks as this feeling may pass and I may start to get inspired a bit.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't you very well ... I can only make assumptions based on what I read in your journal and what you say and how you say in others.  I think you would excel in a strenght type competition.  Your training and knowledge would lend itself greatly to such an event.  Reading how you are up one day about your physical appearance and second guessing it another, maybe you just aren't cut out for bbing.  Whatever you decide, you'll do very well at because of you dedication.  Good luck in whatever you choose to do.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 11, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Well, I have been hit with a small bout of depression lately.  I don't know what it is.  Maybe over work.  Really though, I am having a hard time getting excited for this contest.  I think BB'ing is great and I really admire those guys but the more I diet I really really feel like this sport is not for me.  I am not into getting up and showing my body in contest form like this.  Hell, I hate taking my shirt off at the beach (when I go).  I like how I look right now.  I like being lean and I am not to concerned with my size.  The more I read.  The more I study.  The more intersted I get intersted in strength training.  I would much rather be getting ready for an olympic lifting meet or a deadlift meet or some sort of competition where you actually do something.  I am going to continue dieting down and see how I feel in a few weeks as this feeling may pass and I may start to get inspired a bit.



Hey Funky,
Sorry to hear you're feeling a bit down.   
It might just be the dieting itself, I know you are good at sticking with it and have the discipline to see it through but it's a tough haul and definately effects you on an emotional level, at least it always has for me.
I sorta feel the same way about getting excited about competing again... this year my drive for it is nowhere near as strong and the bits I don't like, such as the dieting and the tanning and walking in those bloody heels are the things that pop to my mind before all the stuff that is great about it!
I'm gonna give it another shot to see if I can get back the desire... it's the only way I will know for sure.
Seeing how freaking gleeful you looked watching some of the power lifting events at the AC I can see that being right up your alley, although on saying that you are also quite the ham and I bet once you make it to stage you will have a blast!
I would love to see you take it all the way even if this is the last time... I think you are gonna look unreal!!!
Good luck whatever you decide.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 11, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Why??



(read beavis laugh)   Oh, and I told you.. take a DB to the scale, and see how far its off.  Stop being lazy.

As for feeling bad about yourself, I dont know what to tell you.  I know you dont care what others think,  but look at all the feedback from your recent pics.  That is all.

Once I start to aquire strongman equipment this year, then you can come stay/train with me whenever.  Im going to be buying a lot of shit I think


----------



## Yanick (Mar 11, 2005)

hey pat, lets find some kind of storage place we can rent.  We'll buy tons of strong man shit and train there once or twice a week, it'll be awesome. I have money the only thing stopping me right now from odd lifts is lack of space.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 11, 2005)

Hmmm... you may be right Patrick. You have elluded to wanting to be strong (like you're not already).  BUT.... I also remember reading your thoughts after your last show.  You LOVED it, and were a natural on stage.  I think go thru with this show, and then afterwards start training for a PL event.  Try'em both.  What the hell.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 11, 2005)

thanks guys.  I just don't know what it is.  I think it is after the arnold classic and I have been doing a lot of reading lately on strength competitors (mostly stongman stuff) and it just seems really cool what they do.  I am just depressed that I am not gifted to do things like that.  they are incredible atheletes.  BB'ing is just killing me right now.  everytime I go to hit a pose in the mirro I think "god, this is the lamest sport ever."  and I am not even good at that!!  I am not that big (in comparrison to the people that really do this stuff) and I don't have that much muscle.  I am just depressed about working so hard and studying so much and having absolutly no real "talent" for anything that I am interested in.  I wish all the things I know would translate into what I can do in the gym and what I would want to look like.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 12, 2005)

P - 

Your workouts in here are looking killer!!   How many cals are you taking in a day ??    

I think most people in here know you have the drive to do whatever you want (unlike 99% of the world).    Drive and heart are most important than talent in the long run !!


----------



## oaktownboy (Mar 12, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Well, I have been hit with a small bout of depression lately.  I don't know what it is.  Maybe over work.  Really though, I am having a hard time getting excited for this contest.  I think BB'ing is great and I really admire those guys but the more I diet I really really feel like this sport is not for me.  I am not into getting up and showing my body in contest form like this.  Hell, I hate taking my shirt off at the beach (when I go).  I like how I look right now.  I like being lean and I am not to concerned with my size.  The more I read.  The more I study.  The more intersted I get intersted in strength training.  I would much rather be getting ready for an olympic lifting meet or a deadlift meet or some sort of competition where you actually do something.  I am going to continue dieting down and see how I feel in a few weeks as this feeling may pass and I may start to get inspired a bit.



what else do u do with your life despite bodybuilding? from personal experience..bb should only occupy a small part of ur life...u need to have more fun p..bottom line...get and out hit the clubs..i am dead seriouis when i say this..u need to be having fun..why are you depressed? i'm the one who is depressed emember?


----------



## LW83 (Mar 12, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Well, I have been hit with a small bout of depression lately.  I don't know what it is.




It's the weather   That's what I keep telling myself 

I know I'll be much happier when I can run outside again


----------



## P-funk (Mar 12, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> P -
> 
> Your workouts in here are looking killer!!   How many cals are you taking in a day ??
> 
> I think most people in here know you have the drive to do whatever you want (unlike 99% of the world).    Drive and heart are most important than talent in the long run !!




thanks, right now I am still intaking 3500 cals and on refeed days much much higher.



oak- I am not the clubing type.  Yes, my lifestyle takes over my life.

Luke- yes, the weather is a big contributer to my feelings.


----------



## oaktownboy (Mar 12, 2005)

u don't have to hit the clubs..what about watching the ncaa tournament..go play a pick up game of basketball...i dunno mayne..but i just don't see why u should be depressed..u have everything going for u in life


----------



## P-funk (Mar 12, 2005)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> u don't have to hit the clubs..what about watching the ncaa tournament..go play a pick up game of basketball...i dunno mayne..but i just don't see why u should be depressed..u have everything going for u in life




I don;t know why I am depressed.  I guess I am just searching for something.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 12, 2005)

Hey Patrick, sorry to hear your not in good spirits. I'm here if you want to vent!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 12, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I am just depressed about working so hard and studying so much and having absolutely no real "talent" for anything that I am interested in.  I wish all the things I know would translate into what I can do in the gym and what I would want to look like.


Man, these feelings ring true.  Damn Patrick, I bet 95% of us feel the same way.  Over the years I have been involved in little league baseball, basketball, tennis, bowling, golf, etc, etc.  I have always been the type to research hard, and to be very knowledgeable about the subject at hand.  But when it comes to performance, I always seemed to just manage 'above average'.  In tennis for example, that was in high school, I studied hard, and trained 2 times a day.  I was the # 2 player on my HS team, but the # 1 guy was SO much more talented then me.  Funny thing was, he didn't study, didn't work hard, didn't even follow the sport.  The bastard just had a natural talent for tennis and could walk onto the court and blow you away.  

Just because he was better then me, does that mean I should have just given up?  Fuck NO.  If you don't enjoy it, than yes... quit.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 14, 2005)

3/14/05

BW- 188 (post re-feed......if that scale is wrong really I am at 192)

lower body

deadlift
RI= 90sec
385/1
405/1
415/1
425/1

felt pretty good today.  I am going to work that deadlift up.  Even though I am dieting I want to set some strength goals.  I would love to pull 450lbs (the weight I pulled before I sublexed my knee cap back in oct.).  I want to try and increase my strength even though I am dieting.  I will do some rack deadlifts on my second leg day to augment this work.

DB step up (unilateral)
RI= 60sec (rest only after both legs compete a set)
55/5x5

not to hard at all.  got my heart rate up though.

Good Mornings
RI= 60sec
135/5
155/5
165/5

My good mornings aren't to heavy because I am so tight.  I am really taking it slow with these and progressing them so that I can focus on my ROM and make sure it is solid while trying to increase that flexability.  I may be crazy but I am not stupid (usually).

45 degree calf raise
RI= 60sec
340/8x4

BW reverse hyper off side of bench
BW/12x3

stretch


Not to bad of a workout considering I just trained 6 people in a row.  I have 10 clients today.  I am way to busy right now! I am freaking out and about to crack.  I have more people asking me to train them too.  I am turning down business right not and I even fired one client and replaced him because he was wasting my time.  UGH, I think I would much rather have less clients and give them more focus then try and train everyone like I am doing now.  I really don't care that much about the money.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 14, 2005)

also (for premier's information).....the deadlifts were performed conventional and without straps.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 14, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> deadlift
> RI= 90sec
> 385/1
> 405/1
> ...







			
				P-FUNK said:
			
		

> I really don't care that much about the money.



i wish i could afford to say that.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 14, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> i wish i could afford to say that.


 We can ALL afford to SAY that. It doesn't cost a penny to say.  Would be nice if we could all afford to live/work that way.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 14, 2005)

Well, I just mean that I would rather have like 10 real harcore clients and concentrate on them....diet, training and everything.  Kill them like 3-4 times a week and make them machines.  Instead, I have to deal with a bunch of lazy asses and a few good ones.  Of well.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 14, 2005)

I want to be a machine.  Nice workout bro.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 14, 2005)

Awesome W.O today Brother!!! Man, cutting down and STILL movin weight like that   Maybe you should set a limit on your customers. At least until you get the "Right" ones. Of course money plays alot in that though, huh? You'll be alright, hang in there


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 14, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Well, I just mean that I would rather have like 10 real harcore clients and concentrate on them....diet, training and everything. Kill them like 3-4 times a week and make them machines. Instead, I have to deal with a bunch of lazy asses and a few good ones. Of well.


Hmmm...
Never understood why someone that isn't into working out and improving actually wastes their time doing it.

Anyway...Chin-up there P.
Talk to you later


----------



## P-funk (Mar 14, 2005)

thanks guys:

arch- yeah, the whole idea is to set some strength goals while I am dieting to keep myself focused.  I am surprised I got 425 off the floor since i haven't deadlifted heavy in about 6 months!!!

Liftinbear- yea, I can't understand some people.  Oh well..hahaha.  the worst part is when they complain that they aren't seeing improvements and I have to say "look, you have come in only 3 times the whole month and when you show up you are late and you complain and do nothing."

P- If I had a home gym you would be my training partner (you and yanick) and we would destroy some shit.  I would build you guys like brick shit houses.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 15, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> We can ALL afford to SAY that. It doesn't cost a penny to say.  Would be nice if we could all afford to live/work that way.



yea i guess i can afford to _say_ that. i sometimes wish we could all go back to medieval times, so i can just be one of those guys that walks around the world, living outdoors, hunting and just walking around it would be great.



			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> Well, I just mean that I would rather have like 10 real harcore clients and concentrate on them....diet, training and everything.  Kill them like 3-4 times a week and make them machines.  Instead, I have to deal with a bunch of lazy asses and a few good ones.  Of well.



i know what you mean. do you still train dungarees? tsunami training, lol.



			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> P- If I had a home gym you would be my training partner (you and yanick) and we would destroy some shit.  I would build you guys like brick shit houses.



me and P are already built like brick houses, just with a couple extra layers of insulation


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 15, 2005)

Hey P ... any change of heart on the comp?


----------



## Velvet (Mar 15, 2005)

Morning Funky


----------



## P-funk (Mar 15, 2005)

3/15/05

BW- 185

Upper

incline bench press
RI=60sec
245/3x4

bent over BB rows
RI= 60sec
225/5x4

dips
RI= 60sec
BW + 135/5x3

WG pull down
RI= 60sec
plate#15/5x3


abs
swiss ball plank (on toes)-  1:30
breakdown- 30sec both feet on ball; 15sec one foot; 15sec other foot; 30sec both feet

decline situps (with bar on chest)
bw + 135/8x3

swiss ball circular knee ins
BW/10x2

swiss ball crunches
BW/50x1

practiced posing.  It is hard to be excited to pose when you look this sloppy.  I looked like crap today....lol.  Just fat.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 15, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Hey P ... any change of heart on the comp?




I am still in.

velvet- good am.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 15, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> swiss ball circular knee ins


wtf is this?



> practiced posing. It is hard to be excited to pose when you look this sloppy. I looked like crap today....lol. Just fat.


why do you think you look fat/sloppy today?


----------



## Yanick (Mar 15, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> why do you think you look fat/sloppy today?



because he was dropped on his head as a baby...repeatedly.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 15, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I am still in.



excellent ... then let's get into ass kicking mode shall we!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 15, 2005)

NT- been in ass kickin' mode.

YAn- thanks

GG- like doing swiss ball knee ins ecept instead of pulling your knees into your chest you start with your legs out and move the ballto your side and then up and then out to the other side so that it is making a circle on the floor.  Can also do figure 8's.  really trasheds the obliques if done properly.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 15, 2005)

then I guess my work here is done.   
I know you'll do well at whatever it is you choose.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 15, 2005)

thanks NT.  Good work.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 15, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> YAn- thanks



wow you must be really bummed out. cheer up brotha, remember just think of me when you think you look like shit and your spirits will soar.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 15, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> wow you must be really bummed out. cheer up brotha, remember just think of me when you think you look like shit and your spirits will soar.




lol, naw, i am not bummed out (a bit tired though).  I just really had nothing to say.....hahhaha



oh hear is a story for you........ 
I was looking at Jason Marunde's web page, this picture of him in a
contest doing a 660lb deadlift with a thick bar (had to be like
2.5-3") and Lou, of all people, looks over my shoulder and says "that
is bull shit.  that is super imposed.  that guy is way to skinny to be
lifting something that heavy.  that is a fake picture."  I am just
like "are you fucking kidding me??  that is a world strongman
competitor.  Skinny?  The guy is like 6'1" and 315lbs!!"  what an
idiot.


haahahh.....fat lou!!


----------



## Yanick (Mar 15, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> lol, naw, i am not bummed out (a bit tired though).  I just really had nothing to say.....hahhaha



lol that just made my day just a little better.



			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> oh hear is a story for you........
> I was looking at Jason Marunde's web page, this picture of him in a
> contest doing a 660lb deadlift with a thick bar (had to be like
> 2.5-3") and Lou, of all people, looks over my shoulder and says "that
> ...



fat lou, lmao! that guys is such an ass, you should've told him "just cause he doesn't look like he's pregnant doesn't mean he's not big." does he still decline bench 135lbs 2/year?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 15, 2005)

Good GOD man, 135 on the decline situps and dips!!! Makes me want to  and  just thinkin about it!!! Awesome numbers Brother. Your a definate inspiration for me


----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2005)

Hey, its Jesse.. not Jason.  He's gonna beat your ass 

Man, I remember doing those decline situps like that at the O.  They were killer.  I tried them the other day at my gym, and the decline bench is like fucked up.. I couldnt even do one?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 15, 2005)

BW +135 x 5 reps on Dips!!   Damn that's strong!!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 15, 2005)

thanks guys.


yan- no, he doesn't even do decline bench anymore.  he just eats....haha

p- got some good music for you.  some more mushroomhead and the tears for fears song shout covered by disturbed (the song playing when sarge was squatting).


----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2005)

Lightning Bolt.. LMFAO hahahahaha Nice title.  Im gonna change mine too..

Look forward to the tunes.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 15, 2005)

*PreMier-* what's up bro.  thanks for stopping bye.  Yeah, lighting bolt man.  that is some funny shit.  aprreciate the support bro.  thanks again. you are totally right, you will enjoy the tunes.  thanks again man.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2005)

Stop it!!! hahahaha


----------



## Yanick (Mar 15, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> *PreMier-* what's up bro.  thanks for stopping bye.  Yeah, lighting bolt man.  that is some funny shit.  aprreciate the support bro.  thanks again. you are totally right, you will enjoy the tunes.  thanks again man.



LMAO! thats wrong.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 16, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> *PreMier-* what's up bro.  thanks for stopping bye.  Yeah, lighting bolt man.  that is some funny shit.  aprreciate the support bro.  thanks again. you are totally right, you will enjoy the tunes.  thanks again man.





  Ohhhhhhhh man, so wrong, but so funny.  HAhhahahahahahaha


----------



## LW83 (Mar 16, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> *PreMier-* what's up bro.  thanks for stopping bye.  Yeah, lighting bolt man.  that is some funny shit.  aprreciate the support bro.  thanks again. you are totally right, you will enjoy the tunes.  thanks again man.




PatRick,


----------



## BritChick (Mar 16, 2005)

Good morning freaky funky.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 16, 2005)




----------



## P-funk (Mar 16, 2005)

lol, glad everyone enjoyed that!!  hahaha.


side note:

I was training this women today.  New client, about 40lbs over fat.  She is like....."look at that girl doing push ups!!  Like real ones, not on her knees and everything!!  Wow, she is in good shape.  I guess people just make their life out of this working out thing, huh?"  I am like "yeah, no shit." ......fat animal.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 16, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> lol, glad everyone enjoyed that!!  hahaha.
> 
> 
> side note:
> ...


----------



## Velvet (Mar 16, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> fat animal.



  That's not nice!


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 16, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> That's not nice!




But it is Hilarious


----------



## P-funk (Mar 16, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> That's not nice!




why?  she doesn't have a medical condition.  she let herself get that way.  all i had to listen to was.  "I went to Italy on a 3 week honeymoon and gained 35lbs.  All I have done since getting married has been eat and sit there.  I don't get up and move at all."  She was a lazy women in her early 30s that let herself get that way.  She did it to herself. I said it once and I'll say it again....fat animal.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 16, 2005)

... that was harsh.  In my books, as long as they don't complain about it, so be it.  If they attempt to make it better, then more power to them.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 16, 2005)

Note to YAN!!!!  COOL NEWS!!

I asked george where I could find info on local ametuer strongman contests becasue i was thinking about competiting in one at the end of the summer.  I also asked him if he would train me in my competition lifts (stones, farmers walks, yoke, apolllens axel...etc..) once a week on a sat. if I came out to long island. He said....."glad to see you are ready to finally do a real mans sport (LOL, those dudes hate BBing. hahahah).  I will help you in your training.  We will train at Dr. Leistner's house for all the odd lifts.  Let me find out when some contests are and get back to ya."  


FUCKING AWESOME!!!!!  I am Pysched.  If there is a contest that is close to this BBing show and I find out about it I am saying screw BBing and will begin training odd lifts immediatly!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 16, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Note to YAN!!!! COOL NEWS!!
> 
> I asked george where I could find info on local ametuer strongman contests becasue i was thinking about competiting in one at the end of the summer. I also asked him if he would train me in my competition lifts (stones, farmers walks, yoke, apolllens axel...etc..) once a week on a sat. if I came out to long island. He said....."glad to see you are ready to finally do a real mans sport (LOL, those dudes hate BBing. hahahah). I will help you in your training. We will train at Dr. Leistner's house for all the odd lifts. Let me find out when some contests are and get back to ya."
> 
> ...


Check your PMs, superman.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 16, 2005)

I hate you    I want to train there too.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 16, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I think some of the posts are funny.  I mean, I think things are funny but not when it is at the expensive of tearing someone down.



http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=44005&page=3&pp=30&highlight=johnnny


  you hypocrate


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 16, 2005)

Hey Brother, that would be awesome, you in a strongman contest!!! I've often thought about it, or getting into powerlifting. But not sure if I want to give up BBing. Plus I'm an old fart already, so I will just stick with BBing


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 16, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> why? she doesn't have a medical condition. she let herself get that way. all i had to listen to was. "I went to Italy on a 3 week honeymoon and gained 35lbs. All I have done since getting married has been eat and sit there. I don't get up and move at all." She was a lazy women in her early 30s that let herself get that way. She did it to herself. I said it once and I'll say it again....fat animal.


 and the difference between her making herself seem loathsome to you and johnnny making himself loathed by the members here was what? you were handing out kleenex over johnnny (and peeing your pants over Lucifer's personal attacks on him when you had no clue as to what was behind them) but are being ignorant to a woman who had the audacity to what? gain weight? seems to me she was there for a reason and it's just her bad luck she got stuck w you. if you can't respect her and her efforts fine you don't need to come here and slam her when she very well could be im's next new member. 

  touche.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 16, 2005)

Do you even realize how many im members struggle with weight? All you need to do is look in the galleries and you will see there are a lot of them. And right now I am helping my daughter with that time when hormones start telling your little teen body to store fat. 
  Personally I would rather date a man with a weight problem than one with the personality problem I see you displaying here.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 16, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I hate you    I want to train there too.




move out here man!!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 16, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=44005&page=3&pp=30&highlight=johnnny
> 
> 
> you hypocrate




I never made a personal attack on anyone. 

I usually take digs on people I like.  I could see being a hypocrite if was making a personal attack.  Just so we are on the same page here are some personal attacks just for fun:

yan is a slob
premier is a pussy
luke is a skinny little biatch


ofcourse, those were all in good fun and you three certainly have a good time taking your jabs at me as well.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 16, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey Brother, that would be awesome, you in a strongman contest!!! I've often thought about it, or getting into powerlifting. But not sure if I want to give up BBing. Plus I'm an old fart already, so I will just stick with BBing




thanks man.  i hope i can find a contest to compete in.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 16, 2005)

> and the difference between her making herself seem loathsome to you and johnnny making himself loathed by the members here was what? you were handing out kleenex over johnnny (and peeing your pants over Lucifer's personal attacks on him when you had no clue as to what was behind them) but are being ignorant to a woman who had the audacity to what? gain weight? seems to me she was there for a reason and it's just her bad luck she got stuck w you. if you can't respect her and her efforts fine you don't need to come here and slam her when she very well could be im's next new member.
> 
> touche.





> Do you even realize how many im members struggle with weight? All you need to do is look in the galleries and you will see there are a lot of them. And right now I am helping my daughter with that time when hormones start telling your little teen body to store fat.
> Personally I would rather date a man with a weight problem than one with the personality problem I see you displaying here.




I supose fat animal was the wrong term used to describe her. Fat animal is the term i use for those that let themselves go and then come in and waist my time by bitching about how fat they are and how hard it is and how they aren't losing weight fast enough and how eating healthy sucks and how working out is to hard...etc.  this lady is actually very pleasant and a hard worker and is very cooperative to what I tell her to do.  If you read my journal regulary you would notice that fat animal is a term that gets tossed around in jest a whole lot.  Like most things in my journal they are not to be taken seriously (except when we are talking about training and diet).  the usually banter in here is pretty non PC, vulgar and over the top.  thanks for your concern.  I appreciate it.


----------



## Yunier (Mar 16, 2005)

Hey funk I just aquired a new word: *fat animal*.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 16, 2005)

Yunier said:
			
		

> Hey funk I just aquired a new word: *fat animal*.




lmao.....glad i could be of service.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 16, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I supose fat animal was the wrong term used to describe her. Fat animal is the term i use for those that let themselves go and then come in and waist my time by bitching about how fat they are and how hard it is and how they aren't losing weight fast enough and how eating healthy sucks and how working out is to hard...etc. this lady is actually very pleasant and a hard worker and is very cooperative to what I tell her to do. If you read my journal regulary you would notice that fat animal is a term that gets tossed around in jest a whole lot. Like most things in my journal they are not to be taken seriously (except when we are talking about training and diet). the usually banter in here is pretty non PC, vulgar and over the top. thanks for your concern. I appreciate it.


 nice attenpt at back peddaling but you are full of poop. it's was a personal attack n you probably would have been bitch-slapped on the spot if you had said it to her face. i don't know who your employer is but i would suggest they not have their staff treat their clients with contempt. gently tell the woman how you feel. turn what you see as her wasting your time into you taking the wheel of the conversation so to speak and educating her. you will be doing yourself a service as well as her.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 16, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> nice attenpt at back peddaling but you are full of poop. it's was a personal attack n you probably would have been bitch-slapped on the spot if you had said it to her face. i don't know who your employer is but i would suggest they not have their staff treat their clients with contempt. gently tell the woman how you feel. turn what you see as her wasting your time into you taking the wheel of the conversation so to speak and educating her. you will be doing yourself a service as well as her.





um???  where did you read that I told her that??  I never called her that to her face????  I typed that here as I said to throw the word around.......If you look at my post that part wasn't in quotes.  All I did was say "yeah, they make it there lifestyle."  

you didn't read the thing properly.   i would never call someone that to their face.????  jesus.


second, don't tell me about how to train my clients.  the best thing that can happen to that women is that she walked in that gym and FUCKING REQUESTED TO TRAIN WITH ME BECAUSE SHE KNEW THAT I WOULD GET HER THE RESULTS SHE WANTED AND HEARD GOOD THINGS ABOUT HOW I TAKE TIME TO EDUCATE MY CLIENTS ON PROPER NUTRITION AND TRAINING.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 16, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> lol, glad everyone enjoyed that!!  hahaha.
> 
> 
> side note:
> ...





here is my post.  see, notice the part that is bolded????  can you see it now???   that was my reply.  in reading the english language that which is outside of the quotation marks is not what was said in the conversation.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 16, 2005)

I'm a fat animal!   
One of Patrick's and damn proud of it!   
I can honestly say he has never called me that to my face - though he has called me a cunt on a few occasions.   
Seriously though, anyone who knows Patrick at all knows he's not gonna say that to a persons face, c'mon   well not unless he's _really_ good friends with them.   
And so what if he says it in his journal, it's his journal... I've had to send him some not so pretty off-season pics and all I can say is he's been extremely diplomatic with me and is probably the most genuinely interested trainer I've ever had.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 16, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> um??? where did you read that I told her that?? I never called her that to her face???? I typed that here as I said to throw the word around.......If you look at my post that part wasn't in quotes. All I did was say "yeah, they make it there lifestyle."
> 
> you didn't read the thing properly.   i would never call someone that to their face.????  jesus.
> 
> ...


 i read it properly. i know you said it behind her back. n i think it's not nice. if you think it is so innocent try saying it to someones face next time and take in their reaction. do you think it would not have hurt and humiliated her? you know it would have and so you refrained from saying it aloud. i just think it's not a very manly thing to talk about people in such a derogatory way _especially_ behind their back.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 16, 2005)

Thats ridiculous.  There are some women that go to my gym who think doing some light cable excercises, knee push-ups and pulling air is going to get them the results they desire.  That is completely false, and it is hard not to laugh at them each and everytime I see them.  The fact that she is a fat fuck should not even be discussed beyond what was already discussed.  P-funk is with her now and will do all he can to get her to drop the pounds and look half decent.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 17, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> i read it properly. i know you said it behind her back. n i think it's not nice. if you think it is so innocent try saying it to someones face next time and take in their reaction. do you think it would not have hurt and humiliated her? you know it would have and so you refrained from saying it aloud. i just think it's not a very manly thing to talk about people in such a derogatory way _especially_ behind their back.




I see no need to continue this senseless discussion.  You don't know me at all.  All you are doing is coming in here, reading one post (were I used a phrase that I guess you could call me signature phrase since I use it so frequently as we say a lot of things in jest here) and trying to make me look like an asshole.  Anyone that knows me or has trained with me or asked me for help can surely vouche for the fact that I am very helpful and accomodating to everyone.  I go out of my way for my clients.  Also, really don't believe that you read that post the proper way the first time as your first posts were ver aggressive until I pointed out your mis-reading and this last post is pretty honed down in comparison.  Again, I thank you for your concern.  I see no need to debate this with you any further.  Clearly you have no clue what you are talking about.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I see no need to continue this senseless discussion. You don't know me at all. All you are doing is coming in here, reading one post (were I used a phrase that I guess you could call me signature phrase since I use it so frequently as we say a lot of things in jest here) and trying to make me look like an asshole. Anyone that knows me or has trained with me or asked me for help can surely vouche for the fact that I am very helpful and accomodating to everyone. I go out of my way for my clients. Also, really don't believe that you read that post the proper way the first time as your first posts were ver aggressive until I pointed out your mis-reading and this last post is pretty honed down in comparison. Again, I thank you for your concern. I see no need to debate this with you any further. Clearly you have no clue what you are talking about.


 This isn't even the half of it. Patrick is perhaps one of the most caring, decent and genuinely interested people I've ever met. I have SEEN him working with clients. I have SEEN his interaction with clients and coworkers at his gym. People LOVE him. People RESPECT him. Most of all, people know his sense of humor and love that about him too.

 WHile he comes on here and unloads (and don't we all sometimes) about a client who frustrates him, that does not mean that he would ever SERIOUSLY speak that way to or about that client. Working with 9 or 10 clients a day almost eveyr day of the week, and not all of them are what you might call "an ideal client", you would need a place to unload with some humor as well.

 It is really sad that someone would come in here, and like he said, read one post and proceed to form a grossly misguided opinion of Patrick. And that they go on to publicly "call him out" in such an aggressive manner, attempting to smear him for no good reason shows that they don't know him at all. 

 I could only hope that a bit of Patrick's decency, sincerity and caring will eventually rub off on some of the people who pass through his life.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 17, 2005)

i was agressive cuz you outed lucifer for picking on johnnny. i made a few snide comments to an ass that was exposing my 13 yr old daughter to his gee is my penis big enough pics. you felt sooo bad for him you put me n my kid in his line of fire. and sorry if i misjudged your character but i said you trashed her _here_, i never thought you actually said that to her. i think you are an ass for telling everyone who luci is cuz you thought i was being mean n then um if i was this woman and read what you had to say about me to the people here i'd think you were pretty damn mean yourself.
 so there


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 17, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> And that they go on to publicly "call him out" in such an aggressive manner, attempting to smear him for no good reason shows that they don't know him at all.


 he was pretty damn agressive about calling me onto the mat about picking on poor johnnny when he did not know me at all or know the lengths i had gone thru to try to be a friend to johnnny or the price i paid for it. you wanna talk not ideal person to try to deal with please. i blew off a little kinda funny steam as Lucifer over johnnny n it could have ended at that if someone hadn't blabbed. it's fortunate for me the people i am close w here know there is a vast gulf between johnnnys claims and who i am but i'm also sure many more don't know. 
  Patrick owes me an apology n i'm gonna grumble till i get it.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I see no need to continue this senseless discussion.  You don't know me at all.




How well did you know RG when you unloaded on her in the open forum, a place known for much less serious content than journals.  



			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> yan is a slob
> premier is a pussy
> luke is a skinny little biatch



Patrick is a hypocritical Leprachaun   (this is fun!)

Happy St. P's day.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Note to YAN!!!!  COOL NEWS!!
> 
> I asked george where I could find info on local ametuer strongman contests becasue i was thinking about competiting in one at the end of the summer.  I also asked him if he would train me in my competition lifts (stones, farmers walks, yoke, apolllens axel...etc..) once a week on a sat. if I came out to long island. He said....."glad to see you are ready to finally do a real mans sport (LOL, those dudes hate BBing. hahahah).  I will help you in your training.  We will train at Dr. Leistner's house for all the odd lifts.  Let me find out when some contests are and get back to ya."
> 
> ...



oh man, you're so lucky. training with george and dr. leistner would be fuckin sweet you should do it even if there is no contest. lemme know if there is gonna be a contest, i'd come out there and check it out (tristate area is fair game, i'll drive).


----------



## BritChick (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Funky,
Happy St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 17, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> oh man, you're so lucky. training with george and dr. leistner would be fuckin sweet you should do it even if there is no contest. lemme know if there is gonna be a contest, i'd come out there and check it out (tristate area is fair game, i'll drive).



yeah man.  I can't wait until george gets back to me with the info.  You should come out there one sat. to train with us.  That is if george lets you in his garage...hahaahahah


----------



## P-funk (Mar 17, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hi Funky,
> Happy St. Patrick's Day!



thanks.  I am not irish though.  Not an Irish bone in my body.

In fact, I can't stand this day for the reason that the parade runs up the street and ends near my apt. at 3pm.  So it is nothing but drunk people in bars acting crazy and starting fights.  It is really aggravating to walk down the street today.   But I wont talk about that anymore.  I am not a loud to talk about my day in my own journal.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 17, 2005)

mmmmm ... green beer.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 17, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> How well did you know RG when you unloaded on her in the open forum, a place known for much less serious content than journals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I didn't attack her. I didn't call her names or anything like that.  I did call her out though.  If I did attack her I apologize because I never intended to.  I only dig on those that I am friendly with.  Luke, please don't come and play devils advocate here.  I have never wronged you and I have always attempted to help you whenever you asked me questions.  Don't get caught up in this.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> thanks.  I am not irish though.  Not an Irish bone in my body.
> 
> In fact, I can't stand this day for the reason that the parade runs up the street and ends near my apt. at 3pm.  So it is nothing but drunk people in bars acting crazy and starting fights.  It is really aggravating to walk down the street today.   But I wont talk about that anymore.  I am not a loud to talk about my day in my own journal.



Fuck, there you go insulting the Irish now! lol   
I didn't actually think you were Irish, just daft... I did however believe _I_ had Irish blood in me right up until a couple of years ago, my Grandpa's nickname was Paddy and I was always told it was because he was a mick... I found out a couple of years ago that that he wasn't in fact Irish but that my dad just used to say that because it pissed him off!  
Damn, parents, here I was thinking I had the luck of the Irish in me and I don't have a damn drop!   
Have a great day anyway.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 17, 2005)

3/17/05

BW- 185

lower body

squats
RI= 45sec 
275/12 (easy set.  could have done 20 I bet.  Especially since I was only resting 
          45sec.  I could have rest paused my way up there but I am not going to 
          failure)
275/10  (this set was harder after the short rest)
275/5  (LOL.  HUUUUUUUGE strength drop off.  My legs were so pumped I was 
          hurting and I am not training to failure so I terminated the set)

felt good on squats today.  all reps were ass to ankles and narrow stance.


rack deadlifts (set below knees at the second pin off the floor)
RI= 60sec
315/6x3

damn that was hard after squating.  my lower back was so pumped.  this exercise is going to remain for a while as I am good at gettign weight moving from the floor but if I fail in my deadlift it is usually in my lock out.  So I will keep these at higher reps for a few weeks and then drop them to doubles and triples.  These should help get my deadlift up since I just started training it 2 weeks ago after not training it since Oct.

leg press (weight not counting the sled)
RI= 45sec
450/20
540/15
630/12

seated leg curls
RI= 30sec
185/15x2

seated calf raise
RI= 30sec
135/20x4

unilateral DB wrist curl
RI= no rest between arms
20/15x3

unilateral DB reverse grip wrist curl
RI= no rest inbetween arms
20/12,10,8

stretch


----------



## P-funk (Mar 17, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Fuck, there you go insulting the Irish now! lol
> I didn't actually think you were Irish, just daft... I did however believe _I_ had Irish blood in me right up until a couple of years ago, my Grandpa's nickname was Paddy and I was always told it was because he was a mick... I found out a couple of years ago that that he wasn't in fact Irish but that my dad just used to say that because it pissed him off!
> Damn, parents, here I was thinking I had the luck of the Irish in me and I don't have a damn drop!
> Have a great day anyway.




you still have a cool accent though.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 17, 2005)

For Kerry.   


eye bleeding bench press!!


----------



## BritChick (Mar 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> For Kerry.
> 
> 
> eye bleeding bench press!!



Fuckin' right on!   
That is sooo freaking cool, um, I don't really know why I find that so damn exciting and cool to watch.   
Thanks Patrick... I'm so glad you posted that!!!


----------



## Yanick (Mar 17, 2005)

that video is awesome! i love how she's slappin him around before his attempts.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 17, 2005)

Fuck her you better keep telling your stories.

That is the #2 reason I come to this Journal


----------



## P-funk (Mar 17, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Fuckin' right on!
> That is sooo freaking cool, um, I don't really know why I find that so damn exciting and cool to watch.
> Thanks Patrick... I'm so glad you posted that!!!




becasue it is exciting!!  Powerlifting is exciting like that.

One of the funniest moments of the Olmpia was on sat. morning.  We were waiting for you to come meet us and I made Ivonne come and watch powerlifting with me.  When the guy went for the world record in squat the room was going nuts as he approached the bar to get set.  People were on there feet and then I look next to me and ivonne is like up on a chair screaming her ass of for the guy.  He nails it and everyone starts going bananas inculding ivonne.  then she stops, looks at me and says "wow, i don't know what came over me??  I don't even like this stuff or care about it but I just got so excited."  LMAO!!!! hahahahahahha.  it was so funny!!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 17, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Fuck her you better keep telling your stories.
> 
> That is the #2 reason I come to this Journal




yes, I do enjoy my daily story time as I know it gets everyone laughing at the end of the day.

Okay, lets take a vote.......WHO WANTS ME TO KEEP TELLING STORIES??  SAY I.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 17, 2005)

I


----------



## BritChick (Mar 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> becasue it is exciting!!  Powerlifting is exciting like that.
> 
> One of the funniest moments of the Olmpia was on sat. morning.  We were waiting for you to come meet us and I made Ivonne come and watch powerlifting with me.  When the guy went for the world record in squat the room was going nuts as he approached the bar to get set.  People were on there feet and then I look next to me and ivonne is like up on a chair screaming her ass of for the guy.  He nails it and everyone starts going bananas inculding ivonne.  then she stops, looks at me and says "wow, i don't know what came over me??  I don't even like this stuff or care about it but I just got so excited."  LMAO!!!! hahahahahahha.  it was so funny!!



That's cute as hell... yeah I gotta say I didn't know I'd like watching some of this stuff as much as I did. 
I just showed Rod the clip with a big gleeful grin on my face and he looked at me like I was completely mad! lol  
Guess you had to be there to fully appreciate it.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 17, 2005)

dude, i gotta deal with conservative, middle of the road people all day everyday. even my friends although they are a bit more outrageous are still afraid of saying something a bit too outrageous. i need people like you, P, britchik etc to keep me sane with your filthy mouths and offensive posts.

Also i don't appreciate you calling me a slob to prove a point. i have already told you i'm a FAT slob!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 17, 2005)

well, it looks like the public has spoken folks.  More stories to cum......


Kerry- I hear ya about the stuff being exciting.  Something just takes you over when you watch it.  It is an adrenaline rush.

Yan- a fat slob would be someone that is fat but does nothing.  At least you lift and have strength.....who is that a quote from in your sig?  I like it.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Yan- a fat slob would be someone that is fat but does nothing.  At least you lift and have strength.....who is that a quote from in your sig?  I like it.



i dunno. i was checking out this website called whimit.com, its like this russian community bs, but mostly horny teens go on there to meet girls/guys. it was pretty big with everyone when i was in HS, although i always hated it. i was just checking out this girl's page (a friend of a friend of a friend) and she had a little paragraph about how your heart will be broken and shit and that was the last sentence so i just stole it lol. i'm sure she didn't make it up herself though.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> ... It is really aggravating to walk down the street today. But I wont talk about that anymore. I am not a loud to talk about my day in my own journal.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> becasue it is exciting!!  Powerlifting is exciting like that.
> 
> One of the funniest moments of the Olmpia was on sat. morning. We were waiting for you to come meet us and I made Ivonne come and watch powerlifting with me. When the guy went for the world record in squat the room was going nuts as he approached the bar to get set. People were on there feet and then I look next to me and ivonne is like up on a chair screaming her ass of for the guy. He nails it and everyone starts going bananas inculding ivonne. then she stops, looks at me and says "wow, i don't know what came over me?? I don't even like this stuff or care about it but I just got so excited." LMAO!!!! hahahahahahha. it was so funny!!


 Seriously, to this day I have to claim temporary insanity! I was going nuts, getting all caught up in it! It was great! I enjoyed that a lot more than the family feud and all that stuff in the other room later on. I guess it was the showmanship of these guys as opposed to the very dry and technical display by the other folks... I like a good show.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 3/17/05
> 
> BW- 185
> 
> ...


OMG Brother   Deads *AFTER* Squats? I would be   for sure!!! Awesome numbers there too. So have you decided if your sticking with BBing or going the Strongman rout yet?


----------



## LW83 (Mar 17, 2005)

What time of the day do you measure your BW?


----------



## LW83 (Mar 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Don't get caught up in this.




Fine 

Look what I found  

WHOA


----------



## PreMier (Mar 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> For Kerry.
> 
> 
> eye bleeding bench press!!



Thats crazy.. the lady smacking the shit outa him looks like Kara Bohigian.  I seer her at Jesse's board.

Man Luke, you really are a retard.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 17, 2005)

I've got dirt on your too Jake


----------



## BritChick (Mar 17, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thats crazy.. the lady smacking the shit outa him looks like Kara Bohigian.  I seer her at Jesse's board.
> 
> Man Luke, you really are a retard.



Jake - that name doesn't mean anything to me but I'm pretty sure she was one of the powerlifting chicks.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 17, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> I've got dirt on your too Jake



Isnt that nice.  Stop PM'ing me, you bug.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 17, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Jake - that name doesn't mean anything to me but I'm pretty sure she was one of the powerlifting chicks.


 Yeah i think she was. It sounds familiar. Are you talking about one of the powerlifting chicks at the arnold? where we were standing in the expo watching benchpress?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 17, 2005)

Yea, thats her.  Im 99% sure, and she is a powerlifter.  Here are her lifts, at 148 she has done a 553 squat, 385 bench and 501 deadlift in competition.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 17, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, thats her. Im 99% sure, and she is a powerlifter. Here are her lifts, at 148 she has done a 553 squat, 385 bench and 501 deadlift in competition.


 Yes. I just looked her up. It is.

 I was in the bathroom with her at some point during that competition. Or rather, we were in the ladies' room at the same time, i wasnt like hanging out with her or anything. She is a mountain. I was afraid.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 17, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Isnt that nice.  Stop PM'ing me, you bug.



Im serious.  Im really a pussy huh?  Well, if we ever meet how about I make you my bitch.  Since thats what P dubbed you.  Your like a little fucking kid luke, and you dont amuse me.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## PreMier (Mar 17, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Yes. I just looked her up. It is.
> 
> I was in the bathroom with her at some point during that competition. Or rather, we were in the ladies' room at the same time, i wasnt like hanging out with her or anything. She is a mountain. I was afraid.



Did you talk to her?  How big is she?

Now I know where P got that video.  I just found it.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 17, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Did you talk to her?  How big is she?
> 
> Now I know where P got that video.  I just found it.


 She is big. She is a mountain. Like I said. Not insanely tall, but definitely large and in charge. hahahahaha! She is definitely not going unnoticed if she walks into a room. She is the kind of girl i would imagine would carry the groom through the threshold of the honeymoon suite, rather than the other way around.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 17, 2005)

Powerlifting as a girlie would be a trip... but I want a figure competitors physique. lol


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 17, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Powerlifting as a girlie would be a trip... but I want a figure competitors physique. lol


 I agree. 

 And omfg. we are SO whoring up P's journal...


----------



## PreMier (Mar 17, 2005)

Hey P.  Fuck the #4 gripper.. this is what its all about.  hahahaha 700+ Lbs


----------



## BritChick (Mar 17, 2005)

I know isn't it great.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 17, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Jake - that name doesn't mean anything to me but I'm pretty sure she was one of the powerlifting chicks.




she was the chick with the black pig tails.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> she was the chick with the black pig tails.


 yeah you're late to the opera darlin'. we already established this like fifty posts ago


----------



## BritChick (Mar 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> she was the chick with the black pig tails.



Yeah, she was up there benching before the guys right... I think before the one came on that you said was REALLY ugly! lol


----------



## P-funk (Mar 17, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hey P.  Fuck the #4 gripper.. this is what its all about.  hahahaha 700+ Lbs




holy shit.  the real#4 isn't 700+ lbs!!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 17, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Yeah, she was up there benching before the guys right... I think before the one came on that you said was REALLY ugly! lol




yes


but I didn't say the second girl was ugly....that would be mean.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 17, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> OMG Brother   Deads *AFTER* Squats? I would be   for sure!!! Awesome numbers there too. So have you decided if your sticking with BBing or going the Strongman rout yet?




thanks man.  i did almost puke.

I am going to do both.  I will compete in the BBing contest first since my freinds that I am going to train with for the strongman contest are right now training for a big olympic lifting meet (a qualifier for the Empire state games where you compete for state champion) which is 2 weeks after my contest so I will compete and then watch them and then after that we are gung ho for the summer into contest training for strongman.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yes
> 
> 
> but I didn't say the second girl was ugly....that would be mean.



No, my mistake, I think you said she was esthetically challenged!


----------



## BritChick (Mar 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I am going to do both.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> thanks man.  i did almost puke.
> 
> I am going to do both.  I will compete in the BBing contest first since my freinds that I am going to train with for the strongman contest are right now training for a big olympic lifting meet (a qualifier for the Empire state games where you compete for state champion) which is 2 weeks after my contest so I will compete and then watch them and then after that we are gung ho for the summer into contest training for strongman.


Thats COOL!!! Keep us posted


----------



## PreMier (Mar 17, 2005)

Have you come up with a routine yet?  Or will your friend design that?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 17, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Have you come up with a routine yet?  Or will your friend design that?




I am thinking.....contest lifts once a week on sat.

then two other days a week of traiing (maybe mon wed or mon tues)

day 1- total body....focus on deadlift and pulling

day 2- total body focus on explosive power (cleans and clean and press), squats (higher reps for condtitioning)

possible day of cardio (sprints....running hills) to work on anerobic threshold).  I will run it by my two buddies since they have done this stuff before and I have not.  I pretty much want them to train me.  I do best when I train with george.  he buries me.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I am thinking.....contest lifts once a week on sat.
> 
> then two other days a week of traiing (maybe mon wed or mon tues)
> 
> ...



lucky bastard. you think george will let me come by once in a while to hang while you guys train? and then we could all eat, since you won't be doing any stupid dieting bullshit.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 17, 2005)

Im thinking I will stick with a BB split, and train the lifts once a week.  I have been doing a bit of reading, but we will see.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 17, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> lucky bastard. you think george will let me come by once in a while to hang while you guys train? and then we could all eat, since you won't be doing any stupid dieting bullshit.




lol, probably.  george is the coolest guy ever.  he just loves to break chops.  speaking of which....for those that read my journal and find me offensive what would they think about his language and the way he talks about or talks to his clients!!  hahahha......"oh, what's that Dan???  Squats hurt??   They hurt more than taking it in the ass!!"


----------



## P-funk (Mar 17, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Im thinking I will stick with a BB split, and train the lifts once a week.  I have been doing a bit of reading, but we will see.




why not train the lifts one a week and then train lower once a week and upper twice:

like:

mon- upper
tues- lower
wed- off
thurs- upper
fri-off
sat- contest lifts

I figure only one day on lower since most of the contest lifts originate at the hips anyway.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> lol, probably.  george is the coolest guy ever.  he just loves to break chops.  speaking of which....for those that read my journal and find me offensive what would they think about his language and the way he talks about or talks to his clients!!  hahahha......"oh, what's that Dan???  Squats hurt??   They hurt more than taking it in the ass!!"



man, george would probably make the more sensitive members on this board cry...while trying to be nice to them, lol. he is the ultimate hard ass, like that one time when i was doing squats supersetted with sldl's and i let it slip without thinking that it was one of the hardest things i've done he just looks at me and says "your a fuckin pussy, get away from me" lol!!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 17, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> man, george would probably make the more sensitive members on this board cry...while trying to be nice to them, lol. he is the ultimate hard ass, like that one time when i was doing squats supersetted with sldl's and i let it slip without thinking that it was one of the hardest things i've done he just looks at me and says "your a fuckin pussy, get away from me" lol!!




or when you said "i just did goodmornings with 205 for 3 reps"  and he said "jesus, get the fuck out of here Jelly back"  hahahhhhaha


----------



## Yanick (Mar 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> or when you said "i just did goodmornings with 205 for 3 reps"  and he said "jesus, get the fuck out of here Jelly back"  hahahhhhaha



good times, good times.

i think george has officially become my hero. so he's doing the oly meet huh? we're going right?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 17, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> good times, good times.
> 
> i think george has officially become my hero. so he's doing the oly meet huh? we're going right?




as of right now he is doing it and yes we are going.  the only reason he wont do it is if it conflicts with family things.  Originally he was supposed to compete in may but that day they have to have a birthday for his daughter.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> why not train the lifts one a week and then train lower once a week and upper twice:
> 
> like:
> 
> ...



Because Im superman, like KAZ.  But seriously, I like training the way I do.  I dont know.. I wont have stones untill July, but I already have my army duffel bags.  I need to buy sand for them though.  I also have a sled, that I can stack weights on(will post a pic in Yan's journal tonight).  I just need to make some kinda harness..


----------



## P-funk (Mar 17, 2005)

the link doesn't tell his contest training?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 17, 2005)

At the top, it just says he cycled down reps on the 'more' compound movements.   I also read that he would take a day off whenever he felt he needed it.  The guy was really superhuman though.. he has like 40/20 vision and shit.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 17, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> At the top, it just says he cycled down reps on the 'more' compound movements.   I also read that he would take a day off whenever he felt he needed it.  The guy was really superhuman though.. he has like 40/20 vision and shit.




oh I know that.  i meant it didn't have his strongman contest training on it.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 17, 2005)

I will try and find it.  Oh, and its lightning, not lighting


----------



## P-funk (Mar 17, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I will try and find it.  Oh, and its lightning, not lighting




lmao......good catch.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 18, 2005)

I'm glad you posted that Pre.  Helluva lot of volume though, but as you said he was a superman.  I like the way Bill went heavy on squats, then light on deads, and vice versa on the next lower body day.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 18, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I am going to do both.  I will compete in the BBing contest first since my freinds that I am going to train with for the strongman contest are right now training for a big olympic lifting meet (a qualifier for the Empire state games where you compete for state champion) which is 2 weeks after my contest so I will compete and then watch them and then after that we are gung ho for the summer into contest training for strongman.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 18, 2005)

were your ears ringing...there was a conversation about you in the car ride to work..we were talking about naturals and how they get the shit end of the stick when competing with Roid users (post court case re: roids on the news this morning)


----------



## BritChick (Mar 18, 2005)

Good morning.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 18, 2005)

Velvet- yes my ears were ringing a bit this AM.


Brit- top 'o' the morn' to ya.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 18, 2005)

Damn, that video is freaky LOL!! I think it's good your going to do both Patrick  And thanks for your support while I was gone and PM's. Really meant a lot.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 18, 2005)

3/18/05


Upper body

DB bench press
RI= 45sec
100/10,10,7

wow, these felt great. On 45sec rest I was hapy to get 10 for the second set and even happy still to get 7 on the thrid.  In the past my strength would have given out.

Overhand grip pull ups
RI= 30sec
tempo= x/3/0   I did a three count hold in the 
BW/6x3

damn, these really saopped my energy.  It felt good to do the static contraction like that.  Note to Premier, aside from really blasting the rear delts this exercise is awesome for grip strength and totally trashes the forearms.

BB stading overhead press
RI= 30sec
135/12,6,4

Damn, huge strength drop off.  First set was easy, could ahve gotten 15.  The second and third sets were impossible.  I was really sapped by this point.  I should have stopped my first set at 8 reps with the 30sec RI.

superset
RI= 30sec
a) DB front raise- 20/10x2
b) db lateral raise- 15/10,8

form was strict.  shoulders were tired as hell by this point.  just fried.

DB hammer curls
RI= 30sec
35/8x3

DB pullover
RI= 30sec
100/10x2

BB shrugs (no wraps; overhand grip)
RI= 30sec
295/8
295/6
225/15x2

grip work
COC#1/3x3

posing practice.  This was great today.  Looked really lean.  abs, serratus and obliques, everything.  felt good about posing today.  I even had some sweet forearm veins poping out when i was hitting my quarter turns.  Depending on how my waist measurments come out this weeked (11 weeks out) I will decide what to do with my diet (either lower some cals) or add a little cardio. Also, the guy that did my skinfolds is out of town for a week.  Even though he did them wrong and the BF% came up way lower than I know it is I will still have him do them for me again when he gets back as I just want to have some consistency even if I know he is off.  I am going to think up what I want to do on contest week this weekend.  Some ideas I got from TP and some other things I am reading.  I will probably do a mock 3 days at then end of next week or begining of the following week to see how my body responds.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 18, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Damn, that video is freaky LOL!! I think it's good your going to do both Patrick  And thanks for your support while I was gone and PM's. Really meant a lot.



Yer back???  Yeah!   

Nice workout P, shit you are strong...100lb dumbbells, I would even be able to roll those to the bench lmao.  What is a COC?  Nevermind, don't want to know


----------



## P-funk (Mar 18, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Yer back???  Yeah!
> 
> Nice workout P, shit you are strong...100lb dumbbells, I would even be able to roll those to the bench lmao.  What is a COC?  Nevermind, don't want to know




captains of Crush.  it is the best gripper on the market from ironmind.com


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 18, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 3/18/05
> 
> Also, the guy that did my skinfolds is out of town for a week. Even though he did them wrong and the BF% came up way lower than I know it is I will still have him do them for me again when he gets back as I just want to have some consistency even if I know he is off.


Looks like a great W/O.
I guess wrong information is good as long as it is consistant.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 18, 2005)

LiftinBear said:
			
		

> Looks like a great W/O.
> I guess wrong information is good as long as it is consistant.




exactly.  I mean, differnet scales are going to way me differently.  If the scale at my gym is 5lbs off it doesn't matter so much to me, as long as I am consistent ON THAT SCALE.  ya know?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 18, 2005)

Hey Brother P, awesome W/O there!!! 100's on DB press   thats incredible, and for 2 sets of 10 and a third at 7........... outstanding


----------



## Yunier (Mar 18, 2005)

*func *there were three fat animals at my gym today...I was doing my intense stairmaster session and they were laughing at me...lol, I am funny looking I guess..I was laughing louder inside because all the fat I am buring is going into their fatter asses. I love the spanish saying that goes: those who laugh last laugh the hardest.

 Just wanted to fill you in...lol


----------



## P-funk (Mar 18, 2005)

Yunier said:
			
		

> *func *there were three fat animals at my gym today...I was doing my intense stairmaster session and they were laughing at me...lol, I am funny looking I guess..I was laughing louder inside because all the fat I am buring is going into their fatter asses. I love the spanish saying that goes: those who laugh last laugh the hardest.
> 
> Just wanted to fill you in...lol




lmao!!  that is excellent news! I am glad you came in contact with real fat animals. use caution, they can bite when hungry.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2005)




----------



## King Silverback (Mar 18, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> lmao!!  that is excellent news! I am glad you came in contact with real fat animals. use caution, they can bite when hungry.


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 18, 2005)

Fat Animals get P-Funk in trouble around here.


----------



## Yunier (Mar 19, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> lmao!! that is excellent news! I am glad you came in contact with real fat animals. use caution, they can bite when hungry.


 Oh man...I can't stop laughing.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 19, 2005)

Yunier said:
			
		

> Oh man...I can't stop laughing.


 I may be coming in contact with some fat animals myself, this weekend. There is a birthday. And where there is a birthday there is cake. And where there is cake, there is a fat animal lurking somewhere close by . I'll have my business cards handy.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 19, 2005)

okay i am borrowing the term "fat animal" i have come to the conclusion it is not so bad. and is rather cut n dried honest in too many cases. sorry.


----------



## Yunier (Mar 19, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I may be coming in contact with some fat animals myself, this weekend. There is a birthday. And where there is a birthday there is cake. And where there is cake, there is a fat animal lurking somewhere close by . I'll have my business cards handy.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 19, 2005)

took my measuments today.  Don't know what to think...lol.

waist= 31"  (right about the same as last week, although i looked leaner)
bicep= 16.75 (same as before)
quad= 26"  (gained a 1/2 inch??)
weight= 184.  same weight i ended last week at.

I think I will need to either lower my cals a tad now or add in a little bit of cardio (yuk!!).

On a side note....I am so damn sore from the other day.  oh, my arms and back!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 19, 2005)

Killer measurements there P  
I hear ya, not a fan of cardio myself


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 19, 2005)

Great measurements!! I'd love to have a waist that size


----------



## P-funk (Mar 19, 2005)

thanks guys.  I do look leaner still than last week.  So I don't think I will do cardio yet.  I am going to lower my oatmeal during the day and just drop a small amount like 50g carbs from my daily diet.  Small changes to diet affect me pretty amazingly as I have a fast metabolism.  Also, up to this point I have been re-feeding once a week and I think it may be time to up that to twice a week as I am starting to really hit single digits here with my BF%.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 19, 2005)

Wow, a 31" waist!  That's nice.  Even when I'm at single digit body fat levels, my waist is still 34" or so.  I just have wide hips.  It ruins my lat spread.  Be gracious about that P!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 19, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Wow, a 31" waist!  That's nice.  Even when I'm at single digit body fat levels, my waist is still 34" or so.  I just have wide hips.  It ruins my lat spread.  Be gracious about that P!




I am!!  last contest, on contest day my friend measured my waist at just under 29".


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 19, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I am!!  last contest, on contest day my friend measured my waist at just under 29".



Damn man, you must've looked like a flying squirrel when you did your lat spread with that waist measurement.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 19, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Damn man, you must've looked like a flying squirrel when you did your lat spread with that waist measurement.




lol...a flying squirrel.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 19, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Damn man, you must've looked like a _*flying squirrel *_when you did your lat spread with that waist measurement.


 oh my god! hahahaha ROFLMFAO!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 19, 2005)

Flying squirrel....  
A problem I'd like to have  
Brother P, what do you think of doin a BP a day? Not 5 days in a row, but maybe somethin like :
Mon-Chest
Tue-Back
Wed-off
Thu-Delts
Fri-Legs
Sat-Arms
Just curious, also, was curious about hitting each BP twice a week.  What would be a good way for that? Wanting to get a little more size. Sorry for all the ???'s
Thanks


----------



## P-funk (Mar 19, 2005)

> Just curious, also, was curious about hitting each BP twice a week. What would be a good way for that? Wanting to get a little more size. Sorry for all the ???'s



I am not a huge fan of single bp training to tell you the truth.  there are a few reasons why i don't like it.  (1) everything with your upper body (all movement) is going to originate at the shoulder joint.  that is a heck of a lot of days to work your shoulder joint.  I don't care if it is different muscle groups, it is still a lot of resisted movement at the shoulder.  (2)  If I am training all out and trying to go heavy there is no way I can take that kind of intensity that many days without overtraining.  (3) I am not a big fan of single joint exercises.  I do very little direct arm work, very small amounts of sholder raises (lateral raises usually if I do them) and the only single joint work I really do is rear delts.  So, things like shoulder day and arm day go out the window.  Plus, if I bench heavy in one week I can't really press overhead heavy that same week.  (4) I really feel that monitoring my volume and doing more frequency treats me better in terms of growth and strength as an entire week to wait to chest press again always seemed like a lot of time off to me.

Hitting a BP twice a week can be done a few ways.  I like:

day1- upper
day2- lower
day3- off
day4- upper
day5- lower
day 6 and 7- off

that is what i do now

another i like is:

d1- upper push
d2- upper pull
d3- lower
d4- off
repeat

that one is tough to keep up for awhile as it is only one day off inbetween but it is still cool

or you could train total body 3 times per week (hitting everything 3 times).

again, it is all about how you periodize, the volume you set adn at what intensity you are training at.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## P-funk (Mar 19, 2005)

wow, that is a lot of monkies.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 19, 2005)

I think they look pretty   How the hell are ya P?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 19, 2005)

i am fine.  tired.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 20, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Hitting a BP twice a week can be done a few ways.  I like:
> 
> day1- upper
> day2- lower
> ...


So what about using that split, and doing like this:
Mon- Upper (Heavy/6-8reps)
Tues-Lower (Light/10-15reps)
Wed-Off
Thu-Upper (Light/10-15reps)
Fri-Lower (Heavy/6-8reps)

am I following you correctly? Not trying to be a dumb  , honestly trying to get a grasp on this  

 I like that routine though U/L/U/L just wanting to understand what you mean


----------



## P-funk (Mar 20, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> So what about using that split, and doing like this:
> Mon- Upper (Heavy/6-8reps)
> Tues-Lower (Light/10-15reps)
> Wed-Off
> ...




yeah, that looks okay.  just make sure your volume is in check and you are good to go.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 20, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yeah, that looks okay.  just make sure your volume is in check and you are good to go.


Sorry to bug you again........... But what would you recommend for total sets a BP then?
Am I wrong for thinking something like this :
# of sets total
Chest 12 (6 each time) M/Th
Back 14 (7 each time) M/Th
Delts 10 (5 each time) /Th
Bi's 8 (4 each time) M/Th
Tri's 8 (4 each time) M/Th

Quads 12 (6 each time) Tu/Fr
Hams 12 (6 each time) Tu/Fr
Calves 6 (3 each time) Tu/Fr

Not tryin to bug ya, just not really sure about this. Figured you know what your doin, so I would ask for the advices (In my best Ahnold voice)


----------



## P-funk (Mar 20, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Sorry to bug you again........... But what would you recommend for total sets a BP then?
> Am I wrong for thinking something like this :
> # of sets total
> Chest 12 (6 each time) M/Th
> ...





just look at my workouts??  I mean, the volume you have up there is prety hi.  Plus, if you are benching heavy there is no need to do anterior delt work.  Also, you wont need to do alll that arm work if you are pushing and pulling so much.  Like look at my uper body day 1,  It is just 4 exercises......incline bench press, bent rows, dips and pull downs.  two pushes and two pulls.  the pushes take care of chest, shoulders, tris and the pulls hit my back and bis.  Don't think about bodyparts.  Just think it terms of upper body, or push to pull.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 20, 2005)

Gotcha, didn't mean to come across as a moron   Thanks P, I appreciate it!!!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 20, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Gotcha, didn't mean to come across as a moron   Thanks P, I appreciate it!!!




I didn't think you were a moron.  this shit is new to most people that train bb'er style or come from that background.  It is hard to grasp the concept and even harder to initially believe that it really works because you are thinking "if i don't train my arms they will no longer grow?"  or "how can my back get bigger if I am training my totaly body on the same day".  I was the same way.  the best thing that i learned form my friends that are powerlifters, olmpic lifters and do strongman contests is that a sound program is key.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 20, 2005)

Thanks Brother, much appreciated. Will look into your w/o's in more detail!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 20, 2005)

Could you work me up a routine? Do you charge for that? I know............. damn man, enough with the questions right!!!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 20, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Could you work me up a routine? Do you charge for that? I know............. damn man, enough with the questions right!!!




what kind of routine??  I mean, you look like you have the training split down.  All you need to do is figure out how to put in the exercises.  I can help.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 21, 2005)

31" waist and with your back?  No wonder your lat spread looks so awesome


----------



## BritChick (Mar 21, 2005)

Good morning, how was your weekend?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 21, 2005)

3/21/05

BW- 186  (looked even leaner today after the refeed)

Lower body

deadlift
RI= 90sec
375/2x1
385/2x4

Damn, that was way to easy.  Next week will go up to 405 for doubles.  That felt like nothing.  these could have been speed deadlifts.

Db step ups (unilateral
RI= 60se (rest taken after both legs complete a set)
65/5x5

added 10lbs to each hand from last week.

good ams
Ri= 45sec
165/4x2
175/3x2

flexability still kills me here.  really have to get more limber.

45 degree calf raises
Ri= 30sec
300/12x3

reverse hyperes off side of bench
BW/15x3


felt good today. looked even better.    Eleven more weeks of dieting to go.  I hope i can get stronger.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 21, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good morning, how was your weekend?




morning, weeked sucked.  and you?


----------



## BritChick (Mar 21, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> morning, weeked sucked.  and you?



No, I didn't suck, oh uh...   ... yup my weekend sucked too, spent it in all in classes and doing homework, came home to kids trashing the house and sick husband


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 21, 2005)

Hey P, still reading   Maybe leaning towards the upper/lower split. But I do like the FB w/o's too. Man, too many decisions!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 21, 2005)

Psssst.... 

 what a long day....


----------



## P-funk (Mar 22, 2005)

3/22/05

Bw- 185

upper

incline bench press
Ri= 90sec
255/3
265/2
275/1

felt great!

bent over BB rows
Ri= 60sec
235/5x4

10lbs heavier than last week

Dips
Ri= 60sec
Bw + 155/4x3

20lbs heavier than last week

Wg pull down
Ri= 45sec
plate#16/5x3

one more plate more than last week.  (wish I knew what the weight was )

sit ups (feet elevated)
bw/50x2

decline reverse crunches
BW/12x3

posing practice.


Looked bigger and fuller today.  arms more cut and forearms veiny.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 22, 2005)

Good morning Patrick.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 22, 2005)

hello


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 22, 2005)

Congrats on the weight increases


----------



## P-funk (Mar 22, 2005)

thanks LB.

Actually, 275 on the incline was a PB.


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 22, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> thanks LB.
> 
> Actually, 275 on the incline was a PB.


P,
Nice! Congrats on the PB


----------



## bulletproof1 (Mar 22, 2005)

hey ya'll just wanted to say wassup.    im working tons of hours so im not here much.    just wanted to let everyone know im still alive.    talk to ya soon.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 22, 2005)

what up BP.  was wondering where you were?

how ya feeling?


----------



## bulletproof1 (Mar 22, 2005)

im fine. i fell off the wagon workin all these hours but im trying to get motivated again.   

sorry to clog your journal with my post, but the ones who know me read your journal.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 22, 2005)

that's cool

when can you scale back the hours and get back to lifting?


----------



## bulletproof1 (Mar 22, 2005)

im not sure. i think im just going to have to tighten up and do it whether i have the time or not. workin 12 - 15 hours a day doesnt leave time for much though.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2005)

Good to see you man, I was wondering where you disappeared to   Fishin season starts soon!

Damn, thats a fantastic PB man.  LIVE FOR THIS! hahaha  You need a new song.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 22, 2005)

Hey Brother Funk, Thats a hell of a W/O there!!! How much longer you have till your contest? You will have to keep the pics coming, I need the Inspiration


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 23, 2005)

Funk ... I had a _funky_ yesterday at the gym.  Now I'm no where near the size of you, but I immediately thought of you when this was said to me.  

I just finished pullups with 135lbs.  I saw one of my daughter's friends dad working out.  He's lost quite a bit of weight, and I wanted to go and let him know that I thought he was doing a great job.  So I walk up and he says to me "That was some pullup over there.  I can't even do one"  I respond with "yeah, but I'm not as heavy as most, so I can afford to add a few extra pounds"  He says "With those pipes and ..................................* you are so skinny*"  

I started to laugh because I was having a funky moment.  Skinny ... I'd rather he said not fat, toned, something other than skinny.  I had on baggy sweats and sweat top.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 23, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Funk ... I had a _funky_ yesterday at the gym.  Now I'm no where near the size of you, but I immediately thought of you when this was said to me.
> 
> I just finished pullups with 135lbs.  I saw one of my daughter's friends dad working out.  He's lost quite a bit of weight, and I wanted to go and let him know that I thought he was doing a great job.  So I walk up and he says to me "That was some pullup over there.  I can't even do one"  I respond with "yeah, but I'm not as heavy as most, so I can afford to add a few extra pounds"  He says "With those pipes and ..................................* you are so skinny*"
> 
> I started to laugh because I was having a funky moment.  Skinny ... I'd rather he said not fat, toned, something other than skinny.  I had on baggy sweats and sweat top.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 23, 2005)

I"m going with the thought that he was an overweight guy and that is how he sees those that aren't overweight.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## P-funk (Mar 24, 2005)

3/24/05

Bw- 184  (looked nice and ripped today.  abs were nice and blocky.)

lower body

squats
RI= 45sec
275/12
275/10
275/9

suckin' wind!

rack deadlifts (below knees.  pins set two up from the ground)
RI= 60sec
315/8x3

really suckin' wind!!

leg press  (weight does not count the leg press sled)
RI= 60sec
540/20
630/15
720/12

hard to breathe.

seated leg curl
Ri= 30sec
200/12x2

seated calf raise
RI= 30sec
180/12x4

BB wrist curls
RI= 30sec
85/15,12,10

put on a little grip clinic with ironmind COC level 1.


workout was pretty brutal.  legs were pumped after all those reps I couldn't even flex them.  felt good though.

as far as training goes this sat. i will be at 10 weeks out.  at around 8 weeks out I need to think about training my heavier strength lifts at maintenace and then doing some other rep work.  Why maintenace?  I am getting lean(er) so my joints take a beating when i try adn go heavy and I don't want to loose strength and since I will be doing "some"  (using the term lightly) cardio and eating less I would much rather try to maintain what little strength I have instead of trying to push for new 1RMs and either hurt myself or get depressed when I don't hit them.   make sense??


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 24, 2005)

I think I would puke all over myself if I did squats with 45 second rest intervals.  Nice one.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 24, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I think I would puke all over myself if I did squats with 45 second rest intervals.  Nice one.




45 is hard.

the only time I feel like I might actually shit myself or puke is squating on 30sec or lower rest or doing a set of 20 rep breathing squats.  Once I start training for strongman I am going to be doing a lot of 20 rep breathing squats.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 24, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 45 is hard.
> 
> the only time I feel like I might actually shit myself or puke is squating on 30sec or lower rest or doing a set of 20 rep breathing squats.  Once I start training for strongman I am going to be doing a lot of 20 rep breathing squats.



speaking of i think you should attempt to do a sarge, after you show of course. i'll come by with my bro's camera and take a video so jesse could post it up


----------



## P-funk (Mar 24, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> speaking of i think you should attempt to do a sarge, after you show of course. i'll come by with my bro's camera and take a video so jesse could post it up




well, i could try.  the only thing is doing it with 225lbs would be unfair.  I could squat 225 for an all out set of maybe 30-40 but not 98 time!!  the reason it wouldn't be fair is because the whole idea was that he was to try adn squat his BW 100 times.  Now, how many times can I squat 185???  I think I could do 100 times.....I think


----------



## Yanick (Mar 24, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> well, i could try.  the only thing is doing it with 225lbs would be unfair.  I could squat 225 for an all out set of maybe 30-40 but not 98 time!!  the reason it wouldn't be fair is because the whole idea was that he was to try adn squat his BW 100 times.  Now, how many times can I squat 185???  I think I could do 100 times.....I think



yea i meant BW not 225. i'm pretty sure if anyone can do it, its you. i got that email from Dane, i can't wait to make the thick bar and the farmer's walk implements


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 24, 2005)

damn nice w/o's Patrick! I bet it WAS hard to breathe LOL.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 24, 2005)

wow, my legs really hurt now!!  If they weren't bad before I went to work to train a friend (fellow trainer) as he wanted some form help with cleans to improve is hips trength for soccer.  It was fun but I did to much demonstrating and now i really sore.  

On a side note he has a degree in exercise physiology and one of his friends just got the job as assistant strenght coach for the Chicago Bears (NFL).  He is hoping that his friend will help him get a position in the organization or in the NFL and I am hoping so to so that hopefully I can hope that he will help me get a job in the NFL.....Me in the NFL??  AAAAAAHHH, C'mon.....A boy can dream can't he?


----------



## Yanick (Mar 24, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> On a side note he has a degree in exercise physiology and one of his friends just got the job as assistant strenght coach for the Chicago Bears (NFL).  He is hoping that his friend will help him get a position in the organization or in the NFL and I am hoping so to so that hopefully I can hope that he will help me get a job in the NFL.....Me in the NFL??  AAAAAAHHH, C'mon.....A boy can dream can't he?



great news. you won't forget about us little guys when your at the top will ya? who'd you train?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 24, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> great news. you won't forget about us little guys when your at the top will ya? who'd you train?




no I wont.

I trained Fitz (andrew).


On a funnier note for you.  I am sitting there eating and dumb ass courtney comes up to me and says "yo bro, what is your best on DB bench press?"  and I am like "Don't know, the gym only goes up to 100."  and he says "yeah, but you worked out at other gyms before with heavier DBs."  and I said "yeah, but I never thought to do it.  It just isn't something I care that much about.  But, my best ever here was 100/18."  and he says "damn yo, just when i thought I was catching up to you. I seem so far away."  and I am like "well, what did you do?"  and he says "100 for 6."  hahhahaha....I love that dumb ass.


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 24, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> He is hoping that his friend will help him get a position in the organization or in the NFL and I am hoping so to so that hopefully I can hope that he will help me get a job in the NFL.....Me in the NFL?? AAAAAAHHH, C'mon.....A boy can dream can't he?


and some free tickets for your IM pals.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 24, 2005)

you know it.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 24, 2005)

> as far as training goes this sat. i will be at 10 weeks out. at around 8 weeks out I need to think about training my heavier strength lifts at maintenace and then doing some other rep work. Why maintenace? I am getting lean(er) so my joints take a beating when i try adn go heavy and I don't want to loose strength and since I will be doing "some" (using the term lightly) cardio and eating less I would much rather try to maintain what little strength I have instead of trying to push for new 1RMs and either hurt myself or get depressed when I don't hit them. make sense??



Makes total sense, painful joints suck and it's no fun beating yourself up over not hitting numbers pre-contest.  Are you getting any more excited now that it's getting closer Patrick?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 24, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Makes total sense, painful joints suck and it's no fun beating yourself up over not hitting numbers pre-contest.  Are you getting any more excited now that it's getting closer Patrick?



I am started to get excited yes.  I am really excited that I can eat pizza in 10 weeks lol.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 24, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I am started to get excited yes.  I am really excited that I can eat pizza in 10 weeks lol.



LOL, amazing what will actually get us excited!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 24, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> LOL, amazing what will actually get us excited!




I fogot.  Something else exciting happend at the gym today.

This kid comes up to me.  Probably about 21 or 22.  he had been training there for awhile and always asks me questions about trying to get big and put on size, strneght...etc.  He is always asking about steroids and shit and I am like "man, i don't use that stuff.  you need to get your act together.  At your age you shouldn't be using that stuff at all.  You shouldn't need it!!  If you do you must have some serious hormone problems"  today he come up to me and tells me that he had run a cycle, his first cycle, but nothing really happened aside from a small weight gain and some strength.  LMAO....All I could do was look at him and say "You stupid dumbass....hahaha,  you wasted your money and time running a cycle to get as big as I was before I even started lifting weights....hahahhahaha..."


----------



## Yunier (Mar 24, 2005)

Sad.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 24, 2005)

Yunier said:
			
		

> Sad.




yeah, no shit.  Kid is trying to be like me but will never touch this now!!  You really hate to hear things like that.  I mean come on.


----------



## Yunier (Mar 24, 2005)

Goes like this "What drug can I take to as big as you in 6 weeks?" Oh well.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 24, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I fogot.  Something else exciting happend at the gym today.
> 
> This kid comes up to me.  Probably about 21 or 22.  he had been training there for awhile and always asks me questions about trying to get big and put on size, strneght...etc.  He is always asking about steroids and shit and I am like "man, i don't use that stuff.  you need to get your act together.  At your age you shouldn't be using that stuff at all.  You shouldn't need it!!  If you do you must have some serious hormone problems"  today he come up to me and tells me that he had run a cycle, his first cycle, but nothing really happened aside from a small weight gain and some strength.  LMAO....All I could do was look at him and say "You stupid dumbass....hahaha,  you wasted your money and time running a cycle to get as big as I was before I even started lifting weights....hahahhahaha..."



  Reminds me of some people from IM.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 24, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I fogot.  Something else exciting happend at the gym today.
> 
> This kid comes up to me.  Probably about 21 or 22.  he had been training there for awhile and always asks me questions about trying to get big and put on size, strneght...etc.  He is always asking about steroids and shit and I am like "man, i don't use that stuff.  you need to get your act together.  At your age you shouldn't be using that stuff at all.  You shouldn't need it!!  If you do you must have some serious hormone problems"  today he come up to me and tells me that he had run a cycle, his first cycle, but nothing really happened aside from a small weight gain and some strength.  LMAO....All I could do was look at him and say "You stupid dumbass....hahaha,  you wasted your money and time running a cycle to get as big as I was before I even started lifting weights....hahahhahaha..."



LMAO... damn, I can hear you laughing at him too!


----------



## Yanick (Mar 24, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Reminds me of some people from IM.



reminds me of all of my friends. typical template for almost every single one of my friends that start working out.

week 1:first week in the gym learn how to bench, curl and do shrugs (plus machine crap which is just common sense to me)
week 2:start talking tons of shit how they are getting hyooge and are all stronger than me with their 2'' ROMs.
week 3-10: Dbol 30mg/daily...gain 15lbs
week 11-14:run some clomid for PCT, keep like 12lbs or so.
week 15-30:lose everything
week 31-32:run injectable deca and get an infection in the ass, lol
present time (about a year):haven't been to the gym in months and say that it was 'last year's thing'            you think thats enough rolleye smiley's?
       just in case.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 24, 2005)

priceless.


----------



## oaktownboy (Mar 24, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I fogot.  Something else exciting happend at the gym today.
> 
> This kid comes up to me.  Probably about 21 or 22.  he had been training there for awhile and always asks me questions about trying to get big and put on size, strneght...etc.  He is always asking about steroids and shit and I am like "man, i don't use that stuff.  you need to get your act together.  At your age you shouldn't be using that stuff at all.  You shouldn't need it!!  If you do you must have some serious hormone problems"  today he come up to me and tells me that he had run a cycle, his first cycle, but nothing really happened aside from a small weight gain and some strength.  LMAO....All I could do was look at him and say "You stupid dumbass....hahaha,  you wasted your money and time running a cycle to get as big as I was before I even started lifting weights....hahahhahaha..."



damn p..u really put him down


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 25, 2005)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> damn p..u really put him down



That he most certainly did. 



Note to self: Never piss off P-funk.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 25, 2005)

Morning Funky.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 25, 2005)

3/25/05

BW- 184 (looked really ripped today with thick forearm veins during my posing.....I don't even fucking care.)


Db bench press
RI= 45sec
100/10,10,8

one extra rep on the last set than last week.

over hand grip pull ups
RI= 30sec
temop=  0/3/2   Explosive concentric.  3 count hold in the pull up position.  2 ocunt slow negative.
BW/8,6,4

BB standing overhead presses
Ri= 30sec
135/10,7,5

stopped the first set at 10 today instead of trying to push all out.  these felt great on 30sec rest.

seated rope cable face pulls
RI= 30sec
plate#4/15
plate#5/15x2

superset
RI= 30sec
a) Db front raise-  20/12, 10
b) Db side raise-  15/8x2

aweful burn.  was so fried by these I could barely hold the DBs.  I hate single joint exersices

standing Db hammer curl
40/8,7,6

I suck at these and pretty much all curls.  Again, I hate single joint exercises

DB pullovers
RI= 30sec
100/15, 11

BB shrug (no wraps; double overhand grip)
RI= 30sec
275/12x4

practiced some posing

abs
cable rope crunches
ri= 30sec
stack/ 15x3

pull ins
Ri= 30sec
plate#4/8x3

more posing.


even though the workout was okay and decent I felt really tired.  Didn't sleep much at all last night.  In general having a shit ass day.  I am sick of people.  I am tired of helping people out and being bothered by people.  I am just disguted all the time.  I hate talking on the phone.  If a phone conversation lasts longer than 20sec I am pissed off.  I hate when peopel call me or my clients call me to tell me they can't make it and either talk for like 10min about why they can't or leave a 5min message about why they can;t.  Just say you are a fat fuck and you aren't coming.  I wont be pissed.  Don't fucking come.  I hate you.  Don't come back ever.  You waste my time and give me a headache you piece of shit.  I can't stand talking to people.  I hate walking down the street.  Just absolute disgust.  People and their fucking dogs all over the sidewalk so I can't walk by......Lady, fucking get your dog out of the way you stupid bitch.  that ugly mutt is fucking annoying the shit out of me. I see these people walking down the street like they are the only person in the world and that everyone is below them.  i want to walk up and fucking puke on them.  not even say something.  not evenput them down.  just fucking throw up all over their lame fucking armani clothes and shit on their gucci shoes.  I fucking can't stand people.  I am aboslutely filled with rage today.  So angry.....


----------



## P-funk (Mar 25, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Morning Funky.




hey.




> damn p..u really put him down





> That he most certainly did.




act like a child and a dumb fuck get treated like a child and a dumb fuck.  stupid people get what stupid people deserve.  I hope he gets hit by a fucking garbage truck.  fuck him.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 25, 2005)

Just read your last couple of posts Funky, I would say I'm here if ya need to talk but ya might tear my fucking head off!   
Seriously, I'm sorry you're having such a rough day.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 25, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> even though the workout was okay and decent I felt really tired.  Didn't sleep much at all last night.  In general having a shit ass day.  I am sick of people.  I am tired of helping people out and being bothered by people.  I am just disguted all the time.  I hate talking on the phone.  If a phone conversation lasts longer than 20sec I am pissed off.  I hate when peopel call me or my clients call me to tell me they can't make it and either talk for like 10min about why they can't or leave a 5min message about why they can;t.  Just say you are a fat fuck and you aren't coming.  I wont be pissed.  Don't fucking come.  I hate you.  Don't come back ever.  You waste my time and give me a headache you piece of shit.  I can't stand talking to people.  I hate walking down the street.  Just absolute disgust.  People and their fucking dogs all over the sidewalk so I can't walk by......Lady, fucking get your dog out of the way you stupid bitch.  that ugly mutt is fucking annoying the shit out of me. I see these people walking down the street like they are the only person in the world and that everyone is below them.  i want to walk up and fucking puke on them.  not even say something.  not evenput them down.  just fucking throw up all over their lame fucking armani clothes and shit on their gucci shoes.  I fucking can't stand people.  I am aboslutely filled with rage today.  So angry.....



dude, thats only where you live. trust me, there are normal people around just not in that area of the city.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 25, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 3/25/05
> even though the workout was okay and decent I felt really tired.  Didn't sleep much at all last night.  In general having a shit ass day.  I am sick of people.  I am tired of helping people out and being bothered by people.  I am just disguted all the time.  I hate talking on the phone.  If a phone conversation lasts longer than 20sec I am pissed off.  I hate when peopel call me or my clients call me to tell me they can't make it and either talk for like 10min about why they can't or leave a 5min message about why they can;t.  Just say you are a fat fuck and you aren't coming.  I wont be pissed.  Don't fucking come.  I hate you.  Don't come back ever.  You waste my time and give me a headache you piece of shit.  I can't stand talking to people.  I hate walking down the street.  Just absolute disgust.  People and their fucking dogs all over the sidewalk so I can't walk by......Lady, fucking get your dog out of the way you stupid bitch.  that ugly mutt is fucking annoying the shit out of me. I see these people walking down the street like they are the only person in the world and that everyone is below them.  i want to walk up and fucking puke on them.  not even say something.  not evenput them down.  just fucking throw up all over their lame fucking armani clothes and shit on their gucci shoes.  I fucking can't stand people.  I am aboslutely filled with rage today.  So angry.....


That is how I feel almost ALL the time now! Thanks for posting this, makes me feel better. Except I'm beginning to become confrontational now and I say things to people. Then I feel like crap when I've hurt their feelings or something. People are just so fucking clueless about everything and everyone around them. They're so absorbed in their own little worlds and I HATE that.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 25, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> That is how I feel almost ALL the time now! Thanks for posting this, makes me feel better. Except I'm beginning to become confrontational now and I say things to people. Then I feel like crap when I've hurt their feelings or something. People are just so fucking clueless about everything and everyone around them. They're so absorbed in their own little worlds and I HATE that.




yea, that is how i feel too.  And I have been getting more confrotational with people.  Told a women to shut the fuck up in the grovcery store food line a few weeks back.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 25, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> dude, thats only where you live. trust me, there are normal people around just not in that area of the city.




it stems from where i live and the people I come in contact with.  Plus, you know how i get sometimes.  When I need to hand out the "verbal DDT's"  I don't fuck around.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 25, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yea, that is how i feel too.  And I have been getting more confrotational with people.  Told a women to shut the fuck up in the grovcery store food line a few weeks back.


How does that make you feel afterwards? I'm still mad, but I start to get made at myself and thinking what a peice of crap I am. Does that make sense?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 25, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> How does that make you feel afterwards? I'm still mad, but I start to get made at myself and thinking what a peice of crap I am. Does that make sense?




yes, exactly the same way.  I lash out at someone.  then i walk away pissed off and then I start to, at the same time, get angry at myself for saying the things I said.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 25, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yes, exactly the same way.  I lash out at someone.  then i walk away pissed off and then I start to, at the same time, get angry at myself for saying the things I said.


 So do you have any answers for this LOL. I've always been a super nice guy and now I'm turning into the biggest asshole in the world    Part of me feels it's the area I'm in as well but Lisa does not want to move


----------



## P-funk (Mar 25, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> So do you have any answers for this LOL. I've always been a super nice guy and now I'm turning into the biggest asshole in the world    Part of me feels it's the area I'm in as well but Lisa does not want to move




no, i don't have any aswers for it.

hopefully it will pass.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 25, 2005)

its probably the dieting mixed with your surroundings (work etc)


----------



## PreMier (Mar 25, 2005)

and I thought I was getting cranky... however, I would have kicked the dog.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 25, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> and I thought I was getting cranky... however, I would have kicked the dog.




and then kicked the women.  dumb bitch.  some of these people are amazing.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 25, 2005)

Well.. hopefully you kick the dog hard enough, that it pulls the leash, and the lady falls down.  Then you just point and do the Nelson laugh "HAHA!"


----------



## P-funk (Mar 25, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Well.. hopefully you kick the dog hard enough, that it pulls the leash, and the lady falls down.  Then you just point and do the Nelson laugh "HAHA!"




 



I can't waite to walk back to the gym in 20min to train my last client.  I love putting on the "fuck you" face and walking down the street.  Especially on a friday night when all the shitheads are out.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 25, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> ... point and do the Nelson laugh "HAHA!"


lmfao


----------



## PreMier (Mar 25, 2005)




----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 26, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I've always been a super nice guy and now I'm turning into the biggest asshole in the world    Part of me feels it's the area I'm in as well but Lisa does not want to move


Same here.  Try living in the Philly area.  Everyone has an 'attitude' and f-ing proud of it.  It was culture shock moving to here from southwest Ohio... The worst part is, after 7 years I have that same attitude.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 26, 2005)

3/26/05

measurments:

waist- 30.5"  (getting down there!!)
quad-  25.5"  (still got legs)
bicep- 16.5" (same as the past weeks still.  I am depressed about this.  I know that on a 5'5" person a 16.5" looks decently big, at least bigger than it would on someone say 5'7" or 5'8".  But, you know....I still want a 20" bicep.  Hell, I would be happy with a ripped to the bone 18" bicep.)


----------



## BritChick (Mar 26, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 3/26/05
> 
> measurments:
> 
> ...



Holy cow 30.5" waist... awesome!   
Rod's BIGGEST frustration is his bi's he's 5'8" and no matter wtf he does he can't get them up above 15.75"... it seriously brings him down.  Think for him he's in such physical heavy labour 7 days a week that they are just wayyyyyyyy overtrained.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 26, 2005)

Hey Brother, Great w/o and KILLER measurments!!! Thanks for your help, I appreciate it. Hope I didn't aggravate you too much.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 26, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I am sick of people. I am tired of helping people out and being bothered by people. I hate talking on the phone. If a phone conversation lasts longer than 20sec I am pissed off. I hate when peopel call me Don't fucking come. I hate you. Don't come back ever. You waste my time and give me a headache you piece of shit. I can't stand talking to people.I fucking can't stand people.


 
 i'm like this sometimes i think a lot of people are. i leave my phone off the base n let it die all the time. once i made an answering machine message like " why the fuck are you calling me? everytime i hear this fucking phone ring i know it's some loser idiot begging to waste my fucking time telling me shit i don't give a rat's ass about... n so on. i didn't use it but god it was funny.

 it's hard to lead a life where you constantly have to deal with people like they are coming at you non stop and you just aren't up to it. maybe it'd help to start saying no to some of the demands on you and your time that you can reasonably say no to. just a thought. i was happier when i started being true to my "greta" like nature. sometimes "i just want to be alone"


----------



## P-funk (Mar 26, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> i'm like this sometimes i think a lot of people are. i leave my phone off the base n let it die all the time. once i made an answering machine message like " why the fuck are you calling me? everytime i hear this fucking phone ring i know it's some loser idiot begging to waste my fucking time telling me shit i don't give a rat's ass about... n so on. i didn't use it but god it was funny.
> 
> it's hard to lead a life where you constantly have to deal with people like they are coming at you non stop and you just aren't up to it. maybe it'd help to start saying no to some of the demands on you and your time that you can reasonably say no to. just a thought. i was happier when i started being true to my "greta" like nature. sometimes "i just want to be alone"




I think the hardest part is just being a trainer and training 9-10 people a day.  That is a lot of one on one time with people and listening to a lot of bull shit.  I get burned out after like 3 weeks and need a break.  Plus I work 7 days a week usually.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 26, 2005)

i try to look ahead to a block of time thats all mine. even if it's only a few hours it's down time. hang in there.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 26, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 3/26/05
> 
> measurments:
> 
> ...



 Im 5'8" and my biceps are only 16"!!!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 26, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Im 5'8" and my biceps are only 16"!!!




i like when i am heavier and fatter.  they are a little over 17"  


long live the fat and strong!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 26, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> long live the fat and strong!!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 26, 2005)

glad someone agrees.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks again for your help, I very much appreciated it!!!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 26, 2005)

no problem.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 27, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> long live the fat and strong!!


That's alway been my mantra .


----------



## BritChick (Mar 27, 2005)

Happy Easter Patrick.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 27, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> long live the fat and strong!!



I've got the fat part down.  Working on the strong now.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 27, 2005)

*Need Help*

I am trying to decide on a song for a posing routine.  Any ideas?  I was thinking star wars main theme.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 28, 2005)

3/28/05

BW- 186  (post re-feed yesterday)

Lower body


Messed up my schedule today at work and I thought one of my clients was going to be out of town today when he showed up.  The hour he showed up was a time that I had scheduled for myself to get a meal (meal#2) in.  So, I missed it and didn't get to eat until 10min before my workout and then I had to slam it in (after no food and training 5 people in a row). Not happy about that.  

deadlift  (no wraps)
Ri= 120sec
405/2x4

Db step ups
RI= 60sec (rest only after both legs have performed a set)
70/5x4

hyperextensions w/cambered bar (zercher style)
BW + 105/5x5

45 degree calf raise
Ri= 20sec
300/15,12,10,10

posing

stretching

grip work (damn, it is hard to do that after deadlifting and holding DBs for step ups...lol).

felt okay today.  not great since i had missed the meal.


10 weeks out.  Started a thermo (caffeine, yohmbine and synephrine).  Took one cap this AM before breakfast.  Will start with 1-2 a day.  I don't need much since i don't drink coffee and pretty much stay away frmo caffeine as is.  100mg got me spedy as hell!!  Also, may do some cardio this sat.....we shall see.  need to get some BCAAs.  Anyone want to recomend a brand?  (preferably something sugar free).


----------



## P-funk (Mar 28, 2005)

for Premier, since he asked, my diet at 10 weeks out:

meal 1
6 whites
2 whole
.75c oats

meal 2
2 turkey burgers  (or 8oz of lean beef, 8% fat)
1c brown rice
salsa
veggies

meal 3 (post workout)
1.25 scoops whey
1c oats

meal 4
5oz chicken
6oz sweetpotato
veggies
7 fish caps

meal 5
1.5 scoops whey
1tbsp natty pb
.75c oats

meal 6
5oz chicken (or tilapia)
1c brown rice
5 fish
veggies

meal 7
5oz chicken (or can of tuna)
romaine lettuce
1tbsp Newmans own oil & vinegar


totals:
3292 cals
306.96g protein
273.5g carbs
97.25 fat


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 28, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I am trying to decide on a song for a posing routine.  Any ideas?  I was thinking star wars main theme.



YMCA, by the Village People.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 28, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> YMCA, by the Village People.




I wouldn't rule it out.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 28, 2005)

Thanks for the diet post.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 28, 2005)

Hey P, Nice w/o there. What do you do for grip work? Did my first day today with the new routine. If ya have a minute, check it out and let me know what you think!!! I use Sci-fit Bcaa's and I like 'em. 10 weeks out!!!. Keep the pics rollin in there Brother


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 28, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I am trying to decide on a song for a posing routine.  Any ideas?  I was thinking star wars main theme.


What about "Princes of the Universe" by Queen. It's the "Highlander" Theme!!! I can see you posing and hitting HUGE poses to that song!!!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 28, 2005)

> Hey P, Nice w/o there. What do you do for grip work? Did my first day today with the new routine. If ya have a minute, check it out and let me know what you think!!! I use Sci-fit Bcaa's and I like 'em. 10 weeks out!!!. Keep the pics rollin in there Brother




grip work I do a variety of things.  COC gripers #1.  Pinch plates, ring the towel out, square beam pull ups, static holds, etc...

I need a digi cam to take pics.  




> What about "Princes of the Universe" by Queen. It's the "Highlander" Theme!!! I can see you posing and hitting HUGE poses to that song!!!




never head it???  I wil look for it on Limewire.



> Thanks for the diet post.



no problem


----------



## PreMier (Mar 28, 2005)

What kind of salsa do you use?  I like your diet


----------



## P-funk (Mar 28, 2005)

tostitos.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 28, 2005)

Do you use as much as you want?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 28, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Do you use as much as you want?




you bet your ass.  I don't use to much though.  I use it on eggs and brown rice.  I can handle a little sodium in my diet.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 28, 2005)

Fantastic.  One more Q, do you just eyeball the .5 and .25 scoops of protein?  Or did you cut a previous scooper?

Once I start my new job, I can revamp my diet.  I wont be training right after I wake up most likely, so I will be able to eat a larger breakfast(eggs oats etc).


----------



## P-funk (Mar 28, 2005)

I eye ball.  A little extra wont kill me.  I'll put it this way....i am never under..lol


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 28, 2005)

Let me know what you think of that song P!!!
Another one would be the "Conan" Theme!!!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 28, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Let me know what you think of that song P!!!
> Another one would be the "Conan" Theme!!!




I can't find the tune on Limewire.  What CD is it off of?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 28, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I can't find the tune on Limewire.  What CD is it off of?


The soundtrack to "Highlander"
I think I typed in Highlander  on Limewire and it popped up!!!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 28, 2005)

I can't see myself moving to that.  I am not to into the beat.

I was thinking maybe MushroomHeads cover of Seal's song "crazy".  I know Premier loves that one!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 28, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I can't see myself moving to that.  I am not to into the beat.
> 
> I was thinking maybe MushroomHeads cover of Seal's song "crazy".  I know Premier loves that one!!


I gotcha. I posed to a song on "The Passion of The Christ" Kinda slow but very powerful music. Havn't heard that song, I liked the original, will have to DL it and listen!!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 28, 2005)

Damn straight.  I dl'ed some more of that shit you hate lol At the gates, and amon amarth.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 28, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Damn straight.  I dl'ed some more of that shit you hate lol At the gates, and amon amarth.




oh, that stuff is the worst!!  lol


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 28, 2005)

I like the cover of "Crazy". Nice feel for it!!!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 28, 2005)

yea and right at 60sec it hits the chorus and blows the fuck up!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 28, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yea and right at 60sec it hits the chorus and blows the fuck up!!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 28, 2005)

the other choice is a song by the band Jet, "look what you've done".  It is very slow but nice.  At 30sec in the drums enter and the enitre first verse ends at 60sec. (perfect).  Ivonne likes that song for me to pose to.  I know Premier likes the song too, but he is a bit of a fag.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 28, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> the other choice is a song by the band Jet, "look what you've done".  It is very slow but nice.  At 30sec in the drums enter and the enitre first verse ends at 60sec. (perfect).  Ivonne likes that song for me to pose to.  I know Premier likes the song too, but he is a bit of a fag.


I like that song too, But I can see you using crazy more than that one, but thats just my opinion!!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 28, 2005)

Look, its gr81 talking to musclegirl


----------



## Yanick (Mar 28, 2005)

what up Pat. nice lifts bitch, why 405 for doubles? what're you some kind of pussy?

i have a funny story for you. over the weekend i was over my friends house and we were standing on the porch hanging out. these three skin head, KKK, looking guys are walking by (flannel shirts, suspenders and all although i had no idea they were actually skinheads). I jokingly tell my friend "don't worry, they're my people" referring to the baldness only. as they walk by they start looking at us and then yell "Careful, there's niggers in that there house next to you!!" i was like   

i've been listening to Pretty Hate Machine by NIN, Sin is a pretty good song i don't know if you'd be able to move to it though.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 29, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> what up Pat. nice lifts bitch, why 405 for doubles? what're you some kind of pussy?
> 
> i have a funny story for you. over the weekend i was over my friends house and we were standing on the porch hanging out. these three skin head, KKK, looking guys are walking by (flannel shirts, suspenders and all although i had no idea they were actually skinheads). I jokingly tell my friend "don't worry, they're my people" referring to the baldness only. as they walk by they start looking at us and then yell "Careful, there's niggers in that there house next to you!!" i was like
> 
> i've been listening to Pretty Hate Machine by NIN, Sin is a pretty good song i don't know if you'd be able to move to it though.





Damn, I thought you were going to say you got in a fight.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 29, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Look, its gr81 talking to musclegirl




link??


----------



## P-funk (Mar 29, 2005)

3/28/05

BW- 185 (starting to get some good compliments like "you look bigger", "you are getting ripped" etc...)

some thoughts:
For the next few weeks I wont be using a consolidated training program.  Rather I am going to just try and build on things I did the week before, changing the focus, dynamic, laoding and other variables.  Also, instead of training upper on tues and fri I will be training chest/back on tues and shoulder/arms/traps on fri.  so i can give them some more volume and work with different things instead of trying to do total upper body.  I will train lower twice a week still for 2 reasons...1) I can focus on hams and quads more and 2) who needs cardio when you train legs twice a week?


chest/back

bench press
RI= 45sec
225/10  easy as hell.  could have probably failed at 15 or maybe more.
225/8   45sec later, still not so bad.  not failure.
225/4   wanted 6 but had no spotter.  to nervous to fail without someone 
           there.
135/20 for what it is worth this really gave me a great pump in my boob area.

observations:
Since i have been training for strength I ususally do a lot of low rep work, mostly never going over 8 on my higher rep days.  I have found that my pushing power past that rep range sucks!!  I am super explosive on the first 3-4 reps.  I mean like lighting.  To an on looker, one would assume that I were about to perform a set of 20 with 225 as I move it so fast and with so much ease in those early reps.  Only to crash and burn a few reps later.  This isn;t a problem with legs as things like 20-30rep squats, deadlifts or leg press are such a staple in my program.  I need to really work on my pressing power at higher rep ranges.  I am not happy about that.

RG chinups
RI= 30sec 
BW + 20/10,6,4

30sec rest takes it's toll

low incline DB bench press
RI= 45sec
100/6,4,3

that is me jsut being stubborn as I know that there is no way I can expect to get any reps after doing pull ups and so much volume on my bench press.  Oh well, it is fun to work hard.

one arm DB row
RI= 30sec (rest only after both arms have performed a set)
100/8x4

DB flat bench flyes
RI= 30sec
tempo=  0/6/x   6 count hold with arms outstreched and explosive concentric.
40/8
40/6

reverse peck deck
RI= 30sec
175/20
175/10


stability ball sit ups
bw/40x2

decline situps
BW/20x2

practiced some posing.

stretched out

already sore as hell!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 29, 2005)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=966519&postcount=7

Damn, I thought I posted that.. Oh well.  Nice workout bro.  No cardio yet eh?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 29, 2005)

Good Lookin W/O there Brother Funk!!! I'm sure you are lookin ripped. Can't wait for pics, I find them inspirational!!! Did you settle on a song yet?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 29, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> the other choice is a song by the band Jet, "look what you've done".  It is very slow but nice.  At 30sec in the drums enter and the enitre first verse ends at 60sec. (perfect).  Ivonne likes that song for me to pose to.  I know Premier likes the song too, but he is a bit of a fag.


How about "Closer" by NIN?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 29, 2005)

What shoes do you currently use to squat in P?


----------



## BritChick (Mar 29, 2005)

Hi Patrick.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 29, 2005)

I squat in Samba classics (addidas).


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 30, 2005)

I guess "Closer" is out.  I thought it was a good suggestion .   Yeah it may be old, but several years ago I'll always remember a stripper doing her routine to that. No, she wasn't even hot, but damn that song worked so well for someone displaying their body in a bold, brash sort of way.  Of course it is does contain some PG13 language...


----------



## P-funk (Mar 30, 2005)

I think I am going to use a song from Kill Bill volume 1, Battle without honer or humanity.  It is fucking awesome!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 30, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I think I am going to use a song from Kill Bill volume 1, Battle without honer or humanity.  It is fucking awesome!


   Not sure I remember that one, will have to listen!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 30, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> I guess "Closer" is out.  I thought it was a good suggestion . Yeah it may be old, but several years ago I'll always remember a stripper doing her routine to that. No, she wasn't even hot, but damn that song worked so well for someone displaying their body in a bold, brash sort of way. Of course it is does contain some PG13 language...


  omg are you serious? i realllly don't think it'd be a good idea to be posing to " i wanna fuck you like an animal, i wanna feel you from the inside" damn you must know some tuff 13 yr olds.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 30, 2005)

Also, I can't use anythign with curse words or they will stop the song.  Or so they say.



here is the song I will be using.

battle without honor or humility


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 30, 2005)

niiiiccce.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 31, 2005)

Okay, first somethings before I get into this workout.  This workout was a little bit weird and tomorows will also be strange as I have reduced my carbs (starting wed.) and upped my sodium intake to try and see how my body resopnds when I drop the sodium and add carbs back in (sat and sun).  So, my energy is not the best.  LOL, one of my clients this am said, "Well, the diet is really getting to you now.  You are really snappy."  I replied "Shut up....5 more!!". haha.  Anyway, so that is were I am at with that.  Also, I have come to realize something that I really don't like about BBing.  Although you look great I just hate how unhealthy it is.   I mean, dropping carbs, adding sodium, adding carbs, dropping sodium, adding potassium, diuretics, water manipulation.  I like to look good but I don't like to feel unhealthy.  This is just not healthy at all so it is a little upsetting to me.  okay, now to the workout.

3/31/05

BW- 185......ripped!!  veins, seperated abs.  the works.

lower body

squat
RI= 60sec
275/20  (last 5 were really tough.  breathing like an animal.  loved.  almost puked)
245/10 
225/10

damn, that first set just drained me on the small amout of carbs I am eating.  LOL, I was happy with it though.  One goal I have is that Yanick wants to video tape me, after this contest, trying to squat my BW (no matter how much lighter I get I am going to use 185lbs for the lift) for 100 reps.  the only thing holding me back from doing it now is knowing that I wont be able to train for like 5 days after I do it....lol

lying leg curls
RI= 30sec
130/12
130/12
130/5  ???  (Huge streenght drop....Or maybe it was just the jackass trying to talk to me during a set and not shutting the F*ck up.    )

leg ext.
RI= 30sec
215/12
215/10
215/10

seated calf raise
RI= 30sec
115/25x3

oh, the burn!!

BB wrist curls
RI= 30sec
75/15,15,10

BB reverse grip wrist curls
RI= 30sec
55/5x3

I have come to the conclusion that these do nothing for your grip strength.  I suck at BB wrist curls yet I have a strong grip.  I really disagree with those that believe that doing these things (forearm training) will help to increase your grip.  I stil like to do direct forearm work for the hell of it though.

posing (despite my legs being so pumped and swollen that I couldn't flex them)

stretching.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 31, 2005)

fucker had to squat 275 for 20 didn't you? no matter, i'll be hitting that in 2 weeks.

i'm definitely going to be taping you squatting 185x100. man that is gonna be some sweet shit, i can only imagine the amount of profanity that'll be coming out of your mouth, lol.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 31, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> fucker had to squat 275 for 20 didn't you? no matter, i'll be hitting that in 2 weeks.
> 
> i'm definitely going to be taping you squatting 185x100. man that is gonna be some sweet shit, i can only imagine the amount of profanity that'll be coming out of your mouth, lol.



I was also thinking about shooting for 225/50-60.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 31, 2005)

also yan....about the 275....you have to do it on low carbs to so that we can even the playing field.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 31, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I was also thinking about shooting for 225/50-60.



IMO, BW on your back for 100 is more impressive. but if you mean doing it at a different time then i say go for it, but hit 185 for 100 first. i was thinking we should first tape a weigh in, and then tape the squatting. we're gonna scare everyone out of the third floor, lol.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 31, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> also yan....about the 275....you have to do it on low carbs to so that we can even the playing field.



how many days of LC prior to the attempt? don't even think about asking me to drop down to 185lbs though, if you want an even playing field you better come up to 220, lol.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 31, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> IMO, BW on your back for 100 is more impressive. but if you mean doing it at a different time then i say go for it, but hit 185 for 100 first. i was thinking we should first tape a weigh in, and then tape the squatting. we're gonna scare everyone out of the third floor, lol.




yeah. i meant at a different time.

we may have to do it in a brookly gym.  Harbour fitness?  I don't think the folks at my gym are ready for what is going to happen......ah fuck it....lets do it there.  hahahahhahahah


----------



## P-funk (Mar 31, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> how many days of LC prior to the attempt? don't even think about asking me to drop down to 185lbs though, if you want an even playing field you better come up to 220, lol.




low carbing it for 2 days.

if i come up to 220 then we are squating 405 for 20s.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 31, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> low carbing it for 2 days.



done, i'm gonna get 21 just to beat you lol.



			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> if i come up to 220 then we are squating 405 for 20s.



 okay we'll neglect BW then


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 31, 2005)

First things first, Awesome song, That song totally jams!!!
Killer w/o there too Brother.
I agree with you, it's not a healthy thing to do. Thats why not everyone can do it, but you are. You gotta take pic's too. Ripped, veins and seperation.......


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 31, 2005)

The song you picked.... perfect  

If I didn't know better, I'd say you were juicing Patrick.  Getting leaner and getting stronger.  That is an awesome accomplishment, and a testament to your knowledge about diet and training.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 31, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 3/31/05
> 
> BW- 185
> 
> ...


----------



## P-funk (Mar 31, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> The song you picked.... perfect
> 
> If I didn't know better, I'd say you were juicing Patrick.  Getting leaner and getting stronger.  That is an awesome accomplishment, and a testament to your knowledge about diet and training.




hey, thanks JD.  A lot of people have said that.  LOL.  I think the thing is that I am training more like a strength athlete this year while dieting then last year.  Also, I look at one of my buddies that is a powerlifter and he defenitly doesn't eat enough cals for his size.  He misses meals a lot of times.  Eats huge meals when he does it though.  The thing I can say about him is that he never loses strength.  I mean, he could have not eaten for 24hrs and still walk in the gym, throw 500+ lbs on his back and start squating.  Granted he is not as lean as I am or as lean as I plan to be over the next few weeks.  When I am higher BF% and I miss meals or an undernourished I still can perform decently well since the extra fat probably helps for fuel to an extent.  But I just took the whole thing into my mind like he does and say "who cares what I am eating (or not eating), I can do this weight."  I am not delusional though.  I know over the next few weeks strength will dro poff and I can hopefully attempt to maintain what I have.  The thing with 20reps is that it is more of a mental strength than a physical one.  I mean, on bench press one more rep means ONE MORE REP!!  No matter how long you sit there and hold that bar, you are done.  For squats if you can mentally stand there and talk yourself into another rep it will usually happen.  You just have to mentally prepare for it and not let the bar break you.  I mean, I just stand there thinking "I can squat anything for 20 reps.  It is all in my head."  Your legs are strong.  Rarely, aside from newbies, do I see a person fail on a squat because their hips weren't strong enough.  More often then not they either fail because their lower back is weak or their mind is weak.  The lower back thing is a real sum a bitch on 20 rep squat day.  I mean, you really need to concentrate on staying tight.  I have had some 20rep sets of squats that got pretty damn ugly....Like an Ass to the grass good morning lol.  this set was pretty good though.



angel- thanks
capt- gracias.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 31, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Also, I have come to realize something that I really don't like about BBing. Although you look great I just hate how unhealthy it is. I mean, dropping carbs, adding sodium, adding carbs, dropping sodium, adding potassium, diuretics, water manipulation. I like to look good but I don't like to feel unhealthy. This is just not healthy at all so it is a little upsetting to me.


 i totally agree... and the worst part, for me anyway, in all this, with the dieting is that it becomes "normal" so I sometimes don't even remember what "healty" vs. "unhealthy" really is anymore. i haven't done the sodium/water thing yet but i have read enough about others' experiences, as well as just experiences wiht different macro ratios, etc.... and it is just the norm. the way it is... and everyone looks so good that you forget it isn't normal or healthy to constantly manipulate your nutrition this way...


----------



## P-funk (Mar 31, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> i totally agree... and the worst part, for me anyway, in all this, with the dieting is that it becomes "normal" so I sometimes don't even remember what "healty" vs. "unhealthy" really is anymore. i haven't done the sodium/water thing yet but i have read enough about others' experiences, as well as just experiences wiht different macro ratios, etc.... and it is just the norm. the way it is... and everyone looks so good that you forget it isn't normal or healthy to constantly manipulate your nutrition this way...





yeah, after this contest, aside from working on just being stronger, I would like to slowly add more lean mass and stay relativly lean so taht I don't have to go up and down so much.  I want to focus on being just a healthy person.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 31, 2005)

ATG good mornings, awesome!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 31, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> ATG good mornings, awesome!




LMAO.......you have seen me perform some of those.....they are usually follwey by me screaming something like "FUCK!!!"


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2005)

I did them second set of squats the other day


----------



## P-funk (Mar 31, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I did them second set of squats the other day




you should see Doc Leister squat 405 for 20.  LMAO....reps# 10-20 are ass to the grass good mornings.


----------



## Velvet (Apr 1, 2005)

Happy Friday P!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 1, 2005)

4/1/05

BW- 184 (another day of low low carbs.  Last day of sodium load was yesterday.  I am defenitly full of water today.  Holding a bunch.  Wil see how I look by sunday.)

I pinched a nerver in my neck on tues or wed.??  It is killing me.  Probably from always carrying my back on the left side of my body.  I wish it would go away.  I tried to not agravate it today.  It didn't bother me durning the workout.


Shoulders/arms

standing one arm DB overhead presses
Ri= 60sec (rest only after both arms have done a set)
75/8x3

Haven't done them one arm in awhile.  My old best was 75/5 with longer than a minute rest so this was pretty sweet.  The left arm (side with the pinched nerve) was much harder.  The right arm probably could have done 12.  It was moving!

behind back single arm cable lateral raises
RI= no rest
plate#2/15
plate#3/12
plate#3/10

plate front raises
Ri= 30sec
45/12x2

just two sets since I overhead pressed

rear delt cable flyes
RI= 30sec
15/12x2

just two sets since i trained rear delts on tues. also.

CG bench press
RI= 45sec
225/5x3

no spotter.  would have liked to go for 8.  felt great about 5 reps though knowing I did so much shoulder work before.  I usually start with these on a press day and I am good for 10 or so.

BB curl
RI= 45sec
105/6x3

LOL, this was so light.  I am used to training Bi's after a whole bunch of heavy pulling.  It wasn't bad at all.  this weight felt good.

rope pressdown
RI= 20sec
plate#12/15
plate#12/12

incline DB curls (legs up in the air)
RI= 20sec
30/12
30/9

legs up to hit a little core.

BB shrugs (overhand grip; no wraps)
315/10x4

the last to sets I used and olympic hook grip (a clean grip).  That is overhand grip with thum tucked under the my four fingers.  I can really take advantage of all my grip strength with that grip as opposed to just holding the bar.  When I just hold the bar it slips more.  With the hook grip I can prossibley get 315 for 15.

decline leg raises
RI= 20sec
bw/15x3

high chair knee raises
RI= 20sec
BW/12x3

spread eagle situps
RI= 20sec
BW + 15lb med ball/10x3

prett decent workout.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 1, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> spread eagle situps
> RI= 20sec
> BW + 15lb med ball/10x3



last time i did these i realized that i was externally rotating my hips (toes pointed out) i'm not good with the anatomy of the hips, never put enough effort into learning it...am i doing anything dangerous, should i just point my toes up?

i also get wicked cramps in my hip flexors when doing these. any thoughts? besides stretching.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 1, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> last time i did these i realized that i was externally rotating my hips (toes pointed out) i'm not good with the anatomy of the hips, never put enough effort into learning it...am i doing anything dangerous, should i just point my toes up?
> 
> i also get wicked cramps in my hip flexors when doing these. any thoughts? besides stretching.




the anatomy of the hip would tell us that the femur approaches the acetabulo joint posterior to anteroir ratehr than straigh in as an anatomoy chart would suggest.  This posterior to anterior approach is going to give us a natural 7 degree rotation at the foot (and all the way down the leg) except for those with a morphological disadvantage such as pingeon toed or duck foot.  So, no worries there.

As for the cramping.  Are you locking your toes under something?  I believe the west side guys suggest locking your feey under something.  I do it as well.  You may be pulling to hard with your hip flexors and not using your abs enough.  try and slow down and control your trunk.  Maybe try to do it iwth out locking your feet down and just having your legs straigh out in front of you.  From that position you are really going to need to work your core to pull you up since you can't hitch with your hips.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 1, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> the anatomy of the hip would tell us that the femur approaches the acetabulo joint posterior to anteroir ratehr than straigh in as an anatomoy chart would suggest.  This posterior to anterior approach is going to give us a natural 7 degree rotation at the foot (and all the way down the leg) except for those with a morphological disadvantage such as pingeon toed or duck foot.  So, no worries there.



acetabulo=hip, right? so the femur looks like this ---> / <--- from the side?

so what does that mean in terms of my question? just do whatever feels natural ?



			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> As for the cramping.  Are you locking your toes under something?  I believe the west side guys suggest locking your feey under something.  I do it as well.  You may be pulling to hard with your hip flexors and not using your abs enough.  try and slow down and control your trunk.  Maybe try to do it iwth out locking your feet down and just having your legs straigh out in front of you.  From that position you are really going to need to work your core to pull you up since you can't hitch with your hips.



i tried both ways, hooking and not, and got cramps both ways. maybe i just have to consciously try and pull with my abs more?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 1, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> acetabulo=hip, right? so the femur looks like this ---> / <--- from the side?
> 
> so what does that mean in terms of my question? just do whatever feels natural ?
> 
> ...




acetabulo joint = the joint for the femur, yes.  the femur approaches opposite of the slash you made.  What it means in terms of your quesiont is that you naturally have a 7 degree rotation.  It is there so do it.  That is why it feels better.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 1, 2005)

oh okay i gotcha.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 1, 2005)

Brother Funk, your w/o amaze me. Your cutting and your strength is going through the roof!!! Keep it up, you help me to continue to push myself


----------



## P-funk (Apr 1, 2005)

thank you.  i try.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 1, 2005)

Hey, bulk nutrition is having a sale on BCAA's come sunday.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 1, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hey, bulk nutrition is having a sale on BCAA's come sunday.




I saw, but I want to buy ICE and that is not on sale.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 1, 2005)

I think Jodi uses ice.  Maybe ask her where to buy it(cheapest).


----------



## P-funk (Apr 1, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I think Jodi uses ice.  Maybe ask her where to buy it(cheapest).




I am pretty sureshe gets it at bulknutrition.  She said it is $50 a jug and it will last a long time.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 1, 2005)

Yea, it is cheapest at bulk.  But at BB.com you can buy only 350grams(vs 908g/2lbs)

http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/xf/ice.html


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 1, 2005)

I like those one armed overhead presses, with 75s no less!  You must look like a monster hoisting those overhead for reps.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 2, 2005)

why thank you pimp.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 2, 2005)

4/2/05

Cardio!!!!

9 weeks out today and I decided to throw in some cardio.  God I hate that.  I hope I don't have to do more than one day per week.  It isn't that I hate cardio.  I think it is fine.  I even like doing cardio when it is outside.  Things like hill sprints are fun.  Or even doig interesting condtioning things like for a while in the aerobics room at the gym last year I would do cardio where I would sled drag across and back, 20 push ups, some suicide sprints, jumping jacks, bear crawls.  Rest and do it again.  The problem is I like doing cardio when I am bulking or maintaining as it keeps my metabolism up and helps me keep leaner and I don't have to worry about strength losses.  Doing it in this hypocaloric state is not something I like.  Oh well.  Gotta do it I guess

Bike
5min warm up
12 sprints (20 sec sprint/ 40sec recovery.  Increased level so that the last 5 sprints were at the highest I could go with 130+ RPMs.)
5min cool down


Here are my measurments today:
waist- 30.25 (last week 30.5)
bicep- 16.75 (last week 16.75)
quad- 25.5  (last week 25.75)


Okay, onto the sodium load/deplete thing.  So, I was going to do a full on trail week but I had decided that I really wanted to be able to train hard so dropping carbs totally was a bad idea.  Instaed I low carbing it, eating carbs only in my first 2 meals and then post workout.)  I loaded sodium and then dropped it yesterday.  From yesterday morning to weighing in the AM I dropped 4lbs of water!  And looked pretty ripped.  Then after cardio I ate some whey and carbs and looked even better.  Meal 3 was brown rice and turkey and now I just ate chicken and sweetpotatos and I am getting veiny through my quads!!  This is awesome and this was done without even a ful sodium load, no diuretics, no water load/deplete.  It was just a trial for the sodium.  I hope I can get it right and nail it on come contest week.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 2, 2005)

well, i just got done shaving.  Besides the hair on my head I am now completey bald!!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 2, 2005)

How long did that shit take? lol


----------



## P-funk (Apr 2, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> How long did that shit take? lol




what, shaving myself?

Something around 30min or maybe 45??  to long.  i hate shaving my legs.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 2, 2005)

I shaved my legs once.. thats all it took, fuck that.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 2, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I shaved my legs once.. thats all it took, fuck that.




yeah, everythign else i shave all the time.  actually I don't usually shave my arms.  Just my chest and my third arm.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 4, 2005)

4/4/05

BW- 183.5 (that is so embarrasing....lol)

Got my BF% tested again today.  All of my skinfolds went down since the last time, which was march 10th.  So March 10th I was 9%.  Today I am 7% and 8 full weeks to go.  I feel pretty good about that.  I mean, my goal for a number of years has been 195-200lbs at 10%.  I never thought that I would do it.  But now I feel like I actually have a shot at accomplishing that goal.  I am pretty happy. 


lower body  (lower volume)

Squat
RI= 90sec
335/3x3
335/2x1

could have gotten 3 on the last set but I really wanted to play it safe since i am so close to contest.  I need to be smarter.  Even if I am still trying to push heavier weights each week while dieting down.  Stance was really narrow today.  I was sinking them.  This older trainer came up to me to voice his concern about the depth i was squating to saying that he fears for my joints.

SLDL  (OVERHAND GRIP!!......Look out Premier)
RI= 90sec
315/4x3  (last set I had to set it down and re-grip overunder for he final two reps)

This felt great.  I really wanted to do these with a double overhand grip today just to see how well my grip holds up.  I mean, I can DL this forever with an over/under and with an overhand I can shrug it many times.  But, DL creates so much momentum and movement that it is harder to hold on with the overhand girp.  I was happy with what I got since it was the first time I tried to do this.

DB Bulgarian squat
RI= 60sec (rest only after both legs have completed a set)
35lb dumbells/8
40/8
50/8

stairs calf raises
RI= no rest.  Just strait sets on every stair without rest.
BW/10reps x 8 steps.

grip work
static holds
COC#1/10sec hold x 3 sets

posing practice
stretching


----------



## Rissole (Apr 5, 2005)

83kgs at 7% is pretty good Pat!!! 
My first comp i rekon i was at about 5-6% and weighed in at 77.6kg I get a good mental comparison like that. Can't w8 to see what i wiegh in at this year, hopefully leaner though

Just wanted to pop in and ask you if you liked meeting my daughter while we were on holidays??? Ref attached pic  Looks like you were having fun....


----------



## P-funk (Apr 5, 2005)

yes, meeting your daughter was a wonderful time.  thanks.


----------



## Rissole (Apr 5, 2005)

Sorry bud couldn't resist....


----------



## P-funk (Apr 5, 2005)

4/5/05

Bw- 183

chesy/back

bench press
RI= 120sec
295/1
305/1
310/1

ugh my bench press sucks!!  Desided not to go for 315 today, didn't want to risk failure.

bent over BB rows
RI= 60sec
225/8x4

that last set was tough

decline DB bench press
RI= 45sec
90/15
90/12
90/8
90/4  (just hand no pushing power left)

again, my bench pressing sucks

WG pull ups
RI= 45sec
BW/15
BW/8
BW/6

Fist set was easy peasey.  Could have gotten 20 no prob.  Stopped to save some for the pathetic to sets that followed.  Man, 45sec rest was tough for that.


standing rope cable face pulls
RI= 30sec
plate#11/15
plate#13/10

peck deck flyes
RI= 30sec
190/15
220/10

decline situps with BB across chest
BW + 135/10x3

lying leg raises
BW/20x3

stretch

some posing.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 5, 2005)

nice workouts brotha. i don't see how you could complain about benching 310x1 while weighing 183.

one question. bulgarian DB squat?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 5, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> nice workouts brotha. i don't see how you could complain about benching 310x1 while weighing 183.
> 
> one question. bulgarian DB squat?




yea, those are the ones were you do a split squat but with your back leg on a bench, ya know?  I hold the DBs at my side.  we have done them before.

bulgarian squat


----------



## Yanick (Apr 5, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yea, those are the ones were you do a split squat but with your back leg on a bench, ya know?  I hold the DBs at my side.  we have done them before.
> 
> bulgarian squat



oh okay, i didn't know they were called bulgarian squats.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 5, 2005)

AWESOME w/o there P!!! I wish I had your pushing AND pullin strength, Then I could suck too!!!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 5, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> nice workouts brotha. i don't see how you could complain about benching 310x1 while weighing 183.




I know I wasn't pushing to a 1RM or anything.  But I thought I would update for you yan.  Dax, at a BW of 182, benched 325 today.  he was like "man, i wish i could squat and deadlift.  haha, this is the only thing i can do."  he is getting really sweet and strong on cleans too!!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 5, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> AWESOME w/o there P!!! I wish I had your pushing AND pullin strength, Then I could suck too!!!




um, i think you are stronger than me already.


----------



## BritChick (Apr 5, 2005)

Hey Patrick got your music picked out for your posing routine yet and the routine choreographed?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 5, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey Patrick got your music picked out for your posing routine yet and the routine choreographed?




yea, i am doing a song from kill bill.  i posted it a page or two back if you want to listen.  i have an idea for a routine.  nothing completely set but i have a sketch.


----------



## BritChick (Apr 5, 2005)

Cool... I am gonna go back and find it, wanna hear what you will be shaking your booty to!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 6, 2005)

Man, I really stuck it to this client tonight.  She is really annoying and has been on thin ice for awhile and I just went off on her.

Sinec I wont be around this weekend she was pissed that I was missing her sat. apointment and called me selfish (yea, what the fuck do I do when SHE goes on vacation??  Bitch).  So she bitched at me about training her today at 4pm instead.  4pm is my time.  I am home. I don't like to start my evening until 5pm.  I train from 6-12 in the mornings and then workout and then I want to relax for a few before I start my night time clients.  So, feeling bad, I dedcided I would do it for her and cut my break short and train her.  I get there and we start doing some shrugs to get warmed up and she says "OH NO, THIS IS GOING TO MAKE MY TRAPS BIG THIS IS RIDICULOUS!!  THIS WILL MAKE ME BULKY"  Now, this women used to have these types of reservations about weight training until I trained her for a long time with all low reps  (2-4 reps).  She got insanly strong and dropped huge amounts of fat to the point where she needed to go out and buy all new clothes.  So I got really pissed when she was giving me shit like that and I jsut yelled "IF YOU FUCKING START WITH THAT SHIT I AM WALKING RIGHT OUT!!  THIS SESSION IS OVER.  NOTHING WE HAVE DONE HAS EVER MADE YOU BIG SO DON'T WASTE MY FUCKING TIME.  IF YOU DON'T LIKE IT FIND ANOTHER FUCKING TRAINER.  YOU ARE WASTING MY TIME AND THERE ARE OTHER PEOPLE THAT WANT TO TRAIN."

She was very pleasant the rest of the session.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 6, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> She was very pleasant the rest of the session.


   I'm sure she was!!!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 6, 2005)

You da man!   Your right, she really had no right to be bitching.. she was having a bad day I suppose.. not to mention you even came in early for her..


----------



## P-funk (Apr 6, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You da man!   Your right, she really had no right to be bitching.. she was having a bad day I suppose.. not to mention you even came in early for her..




yea no shit.  She is a real drama queen this one.  I tell her that she is about 5sec from being fired as a client almost everytime we train.  hahahha.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 6, 2005)

Oh, so this is nothing new?  What a spaz.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 6, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Oh, so this is nothing new?  What a spaz.




no this is new.  usually she bitches that i take her for granted and that I have no shame in cancelling her on the weekend if I am going out of town. Damn Fucking right I have no shame!!  I am entitled to a fucking vacation too.  I train these fat fucks 7 days a week and when they go out of town I make no money!! NONE! But if I go out of town it is always "Well. What am I going to do?"  fuckind so selfish I can't even believe it.  This hole thing about getting big was new though.  Then she tells me that she is gaining weight and then proceeds to tell me how she stopped dieting because she has no will power and is just eating shit and drinking everynight.  I just said "you are fucking pathetic."  and left it at that.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 6, 2005)

She needs a visit from Captian Obvious.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 6, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> She needs a visit from Captian Obvious.




Oh she got a visit from him last week...haha....

she comes into the gym and is upset and says to me "I am such a loser.  I was supposed to meet my friend at this bar last night and I am sitting there and she calls to say that she is held up at work and will be 45min late.  So I sit at this bar by myself for 45min. and all these single guys are there.  Not one of them talked to ME.  DO YOU BELIEVE THAT?  Then, she shows up and I excuse myself to go to the bathroom.  When I come back three guys are talking to her!!  What the Fuck is wrong with me?  I am such a loser!"


the whole time I am thinking:

Yea, I believe it!!  You are fat, ugly, stupid and on top of it you have bad fucking attitude.  Word of warning, IF YOU ARE A FAT CHICK YOU BETTER BE FUCKING SWEET AS PIE AND HAVE A GREAT ATTITUDE OR NO ONE WILL TALK TO YOU......EVER!!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 6, 2005)

hahahahaha.. thats great.  She needs to turn her built up bitterness into drive and motivation, or she will always be a cow.

Speaking of cow, I may buy a calf soon.  Put it down on my grandpas grass feild, and watch it grow.  I was told they can gain 500lbs a summer easy.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 6, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> hahahahaha.. thats great.  She needs to turn her built up bitterness into drive and motivation, or she will always be a cow.
> 
> Speaking of cow, I may buy a calf soon.  Put it down on my grandpas grass feild, and watch it grow.  I was told they can gain 500lbs a summer easy.




you can be like the real MILO.

The story says that he was born on the same day that a Cow on the family farm gave birth to a calf.  Ever since he was young he would walk out to the field and pick the cow up and carry it around.  As he grew up so did the cow.  As the cow got heavier MILO got stronger as he continually needed to gain more strength to lift the growing calf up.  This is how he gained all his strength.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 6, 2005)

Thats a great story.. but thats all it is.  Plus wasnt it a goat?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 6, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thats a great story.. but thats all it is.  Plus wasnt it a goat?




I am pretty sure it was a cow.

And it really fucking happened!!

Don't piss me off!

A pigeon shit on my head today.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 6, 2005)

hahahahahahahaha!!!!!  jesus i am laughing so hard i nca barly type hahahahahahahaha!!!!!  Now all im missing is one of those "Owned" pictures with someone geting shit on


----------



## PreMier (Apr 6, 2005)

If it makes you feel better, a seagull shit on me once.. and its a much bigger bird


----------



## P-funk (Apr 6, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> If it makes you feel better, a seagull shit on me once.. and its a much bigger bird




the only thing that makes me feel better is thinking about how my friend Dax and I were standing outside of the gym last summer getting ready to workout.  he was drinking a protein shake and he had just shaved his head.  I don't mean clipper shaved, I mean, razor, all the way down, bald.  And he was mid sentence when this pigeon flew over him and I mean just unloaded fucking diarhea on his bald head.  So much.  It was so distgusting he just stood there frozen in place and I could hardly breathe i was laughing so hard.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 6, 2005)

hahahaha.. thats so fucked up hahahahaa oh shit..  You should buy one of those paragrin(sp) falcons and build him a nest at your apt building.  I think they kill a pigeon a day.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 6, 2005)

Hey, P-func, do you have any clients who are pleasant?
Good stories tonight!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 6, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Hey, P-func, do you have any clients who are pleasant?
> Good stories tonight!




yea, I do actually.  i just talk about the bad ones because they are more fun.  I guess it is only fair to give the good ones some glory too...


I have one guy that is 55yrs old.  he trained with one of my best friends for 6 years!!  My friend quite a year ago to be a high school teacher and I had been subing for him for the year prior when he couldn't make it so this guy asked to train with me when my friend left.  Total warrior!!  He is my best client.  At 55yrs old nothing holds him back.  he is ripped to the bone.  squates up to 315lbs.

Another guy I have is 66yrsd old.  Has run 16 marathons!!  Now, he has decided that he really wants to try and add some size (has a marathon runners body).  He has trained with trainers for the past 10 years.  No one ever took the time to really show him how to squat.  When he came to train with me He could get 135lbs with shitty form.  After about 4 weeks he squats 205lbs clean for reps!!

how is that??


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 6, 2005)

That's excellent. Going from 135 to 205 in just 4 weeks is great.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 6, 2005)

How is the guy that had cancer?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 6, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> That's excellent. Going from 135 to 205 in just 4 weeks is great.




he has strong legs.  His lower back strength is what we needed to work on so I taught him how to deadlift since none of his other trainers had.  correcting his form was a big part of it too.

his other trainers sucked so bad!!  he wanted to put on size and they would just have him running around the gym doing tons of super sets and trying to just kill him and over train him.   When I got him he never wanted to rest at all he would be like "what now, what now??"  and I am like "now you rest because next set is going to be much heavier."  He is from the Netherlands and has a ton of money and I think most of these other trainers just took advandtage of that shit.  

I have another guy that lived in LA and had two trainers out there.  this guy is really really rich.  his trainers just fucking raped him of money.  they would train him total body workouts twice a day sometimes so that both of them got paid (one in the AM and one in the PM).  When he started training with me he was like "I want to train 7 days a week and sometimes twice a day.  that is how we did it out there"  I was like "look, that is insane.  If I didn't have a heart I could rip you off like that and do you a big disservice but there is no way I can do that.  You can start with 2 days a week and when I say so I will train you three days a week.  You are way overtrained."  Also, these guys never taught him proper form on anything.  I mean, it was horrible.   If you saw him wokrout you would think that it was his first day in a gym ever and these guys had trained him for over a year!!  PATHETIC.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 6, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> How is the guy that had cancer?




oh man, that is depressing.

He came and trained on sunday.  First time in like 6 weeks.  He gets really depressed and then doesn't come to the gym.  And when he does he wants to go all gung-ho and lift like an animal even though his body can't handle that any more so I have to try and slow him down.  We get through about 4 exercises in 45min and then he feels dizzy and sick.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## P-funk (Apr 7, 2005)

4/7/05

BW- 184

lower body

deadlifts (no wraps; over/under grip)
275/20

I was hanging on as long as I could.  I got 17 straight reps without a pause before I had to re-grip the bar and bang out the last 3.  felt awesome.

Olympic front squats 
RI= 20sec
155/12x3

I went light on these and shortened my rest.  I wanted to get my wrist flexability back since I haven't done this stuff for 12 or 13 weeks now.  I decided to throw them back in and tomorrow I will push press.  Last year I gave up some of the basic olympic lifts pre-contest to focus on BB'er training.  What resulted was me being really out of season with the stuff when I went back to doing it and had to really work on form and flexability to get back to where I was.  NO MORE.  I will add in some olympic moves through the rest of this diet (push press, olympic frotn squats, power shrugs, clean pulls).  Maybe I can get ripped and contest ready doing a full on olympic program??  HMMM.....Or maybe I should just work on my upper chest, lateral hamstrings and medial calf....hahahahaha.....silly bb'ers still training body parts.    At any rate with short rest intervals here this really fried out the rear delts and forearms and really killed my hammies.

unilateral Lying Leg extensions
RI= no rest 
30/12
40/12
50/12

Pull throughs (bent knees)
RI= 30sec
plate#5/12
plate#7/10
plate#9/8

I like these.  I think they are killer on the glutes and lower back since you are using a cable attachment which is giving you constant resistance the entire ROM.  They really fried me.  Since a lot of people don't do them here is a link to view the exercises and read more:

Pull throughs (bent knees) 

leg ext.
RI= 30sec
215/12x2

seated calf raise
Ri= 45sec
225/8x3

BB wrist curls
Ri= 30sec
85/10x4

standing RG dumbell wrist curl
RI=30sec
20/10x4

posing
stretching


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 7, 2005)

275x20  with no wraps  Nice!  Must have been a wicked head rush.

Leg extensions eh?  I thought you weren't a big fan of them?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 7, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> 275x20  with no wraps  Nice!  Must have been a wicked head rush.
> 
> Leg extensions eh?  I thought you weren't a big fan of them?




I'm not.  I do them ocasionally though.  I never do them for under 10reps though.  It is way to much overload on the quads.  I probably should stop doing them after I hurt my knee last Oct.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 7, 2005)

> deadlifts (no wraps; over/under grip)
> 275/20
> 
> I was hanging on as long as I could. I got 17 straight reps without a pause before I had to re-grip the bar and bang out the last 3. felt awesome.


holy crap. great!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 8, 2005)

4/8/05

BW- 184

7 weeks out tomorrow!!  I have to start waking up a bit earlier (that means 4 instead of 4:30 ) to work on my posing in the AM and then again post workout (2 times a day).  I will try and get some new pics up this weekend.

Shoulders/arms/traps

Push press
RI= 60sec
205/5x3

these felt good.  My wrists are lacking their usually flexablity since i neglected to do the olympic lifts and olympic front squats for the past 3 months.  But it will come back.  I also forgot my flat squat shoes so I had to do these in running sneakers.  Not pretty, I felt my ankles rolling everywhere.  Still, the weight was managable.

upright BB row
RI= 60sec
135/8x3

standing cable reverse flyes (rear delts)
RI= 30sec
10/15
12.5/15, 12, 10

standing bilateral (same time) DB curls
RI= 30sec
40/12,10,6

standing unilateral DB overhead tricep ext.
RI= no rest between arms
25/12
30/12x2

felt okay.  A bit of pain in the elbow but managable.  I tried to do skull crushers for the first time in months but my elbow felt like it was going to explode.  I am just trying to find something that doesn't agravate it besides the three things I can only do (CG bench, various pressdowns, DB kick backs)

Precher curls
RI= 30sec
65/12,10,10

lol, i suck at those

unilateral cross body tricep cable ext.
RI= no rest between arms
plate#4/15,15,12

pump!!

BB shurg (overhand grip; no wraps....ofcourse)
RI= 30sec
275/15x3

I should use wraps for these or my traps wont possibly ever grow.    

situps (feet in air)
BW/50x2

bicycles
BW/40x2

that's a wrap.  I am taking a vacation this weekend.  Gotta get out of NYC for a few days. See ya later freaks!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 8, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I tried to do skull crushers for the first time in months but my elbow felt like it was going to explode.  I am just trying to find something that doesn't agravate it besides the three things I can only do (CG bench, various pressdowns, DB kick backs)



I have the same problem with skull-crushers.  What about doing dips?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

Be careful with your elbow buddy! Where are you going for the weekend?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 8, 2005)

> I should use wraps for these or my traps wont possibly ever grow.



If people only knew..  Have fun in the sun you bastard guy..


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 8, 2005)

2 AWESOME w/o's there Brother P!!! Can't wait to see the pics. 7 weeks out huh, I bet your getting psyched up!!!


----------



## Mudge (Apr 8, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> When he started training with me he was like "I want to train 7 days a week and sometimes twice a day.  that is how we did it out there"  I was like "look, that is insane.  If I didn't have a heart I could rip you off like that and do you a big disservice but there is no way I can do that.



Sometimes people need a little in your face honesty, way to go


----------



## BritChick (Apr 8, 2005)

Have fun Patrick.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 9, 2005)

Capt- yeah, i forgot, i do dips a lot too.

rock- heading down to miami

p- you fucking fuck guy you.

mudge- yea, honesty is the way to go, especially when you are dealing with other peoples health.

brit- thanks, I will.

AA- pics are taken.  will post on sunday night when i get home!!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 10, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> AA- pics are taken.  will post on sunday night when i get home!!


  Post away my Brother!!!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 10, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Post away my Brother!!!




I have to wait for ivonne to get home and email them to me.  they are in her digital camera and in her computer.  she is keeping them for her own private collection.....lol....psycho.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 10, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I have to wait for ivonne to get home and email them to me.  they are in her digital camera and in her computer.  she is keeping them for her own private collection.....lol....psycho.


  
I put up a new re-vised routine, if ya have a minute, can ya check it out and let me know what ya think. I start it tomorrow. Thanks for all your help too!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 10, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I have to wait for ivonne to get home and email them to me. they are in her digital camera and in her computer. she is keeping them for her own private collection.....lol....psycho.


 alright alright, give me some time to settle in. i just walked in the door! hahaha!


----------



## BritChick (Apr 10, 2005)

Bloody hell, have you not downloaded those pics yet???!   
Hi Ivonne, hope you had a fun weekend.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Apr 11, 2005)

There was too many possible places to post a comment on your pics so I figured I'd just drop a line here. You look great man! I am very impressed to say the least.  What show are you doing? I will be here 100 years trying to look through here and figure it out? I am definitely going to the Night of Champions though. (I wouldn't miss Chris Cook in posing trunks)  I was jealous to say the least b/c he is guest posing at my best friend's show in Wisconsin this month but I can't go.   She was going to get a picture of him for me but then I realized he was going to be at the NOC. 

Do you know if you are going to the Suburbans on May 7th? It's not far from you I don't think. My bf is looking so good for that show already. He is trying to requalify for Nationals this year.   (fingers crossed)


----------



## BritChick (Apr 11, 2005)

Morning Funky, pics are amazing!!!
As Lis said there is just too much to comment on, I usually try to remark on a persons strong points... but you just have too many ya freak! lol
Congrats, you're looking wicked!


----------



## Yanick (Apr 11, 2005)

nice striations in that second front lat spread, must be all the crossovers you do  

your also veiny as hell, traps/chest look great in the most muscular...very impressive to say the least.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 11, 2005)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> There was too many possible places to post a comment on your pics so I figured I'd just drop a line here. You look great man! I am very impressed to say the least.  What show are you doing? I will be here 100 years trying to look through here and figure it out? I am definitely going to the Night of Champions though. (I wouldn't miss Chris Cook in posing trunks)  I was jealous to say the least b/c he is guest posing at my best friend's show in Wisconsin this month but I can't go.   She was going to get a picture of him for me but then I realized he was going to be at the NOC.
> 
> Do you know if you are going to the Suburbans on May 7th? It's not far from you I don't think. My bf is looking so good for that show already. He is trying to requalify for Nationals this year.   (fingers crossed)




hey thanks.  I am doing the Bev Francis Atlantic states on June 6th in the city.  I am pretty positive i will be attneding the Night of Champions as well!!  Maybe we can meet up.

I wont be going to the suburbs unfortunatly I have to go to the NASM confrenece to do some work to re-new my certification.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 11, 2005)

brit and yan, thanks.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 11, 2005)

4/11/05

Bw- 186.5 (post refeed.....BURP)

Lower body

squats
RI= 90sec
345/2x3
Drop set
315/5, 225/10, 135/15

SLDL  (over/under grip.  no wraps)
RI= 30sec
335/4x3

seated leg curls
RI= 30sec
215/12
215/10

leg press calf raises
RI= 30sec
630/12
720/10x4

grip work
COC#1/15sec x 3 sets on the right and 2 sets on the left.  Third set on the left I only could hold on for 5sec.    pathetic.

stretching

need to practice posing sometime today.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Apr 11, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> hey thanks. I am doing the Bev Francis Atlantic states on June 6th in the city. I am pretty positive i will be attneding the Night of Champions as well!! Maybe we can meet up.
> 
> I wont be going to the suburbs unfortunatly I have to go to the NASM confrenece to do some work to re-new my certification.


I could definitely find the info on your show but if you wanna let me know I can definitely go.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 11, 2005)

Bev Francis Atlantic Staes BBing, Fitness and figure.
June 4, 2005
Tribeca Performing Arts center


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 11, 2005)

Brother P, *INCREDIBLE* Pics, simply outstanding!!! My GOD I'm blown away, thanks for the inspiration!!!
Great w/o too there, but those pics are just amazing!!!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 11, 2005)

thanks man.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 11, 2005)

I just finished looking at your pics, P-funk.    Not that your avatar is shabby or anything, but it doesn't do justice to the way you look now.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 11, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> I just finished looking at your pics, P-funk.    Not that your avatar is shabby or anything, but it doesn't do justice to the way you look now.




LOL, thanks.  Actually, in all honesty, I love my avitar better.  I really am not into being this lean.  I hate it actually.  I like how I look in the Avi or my 12 week out pics because I am still lean enough to be considered lean but I am much fuller and thicker.  I hate getting this depleted, besides the fact that i am hungry and have a headache and tired all the time, i just don't think it looks that great.  It isn't me.


----------



## oaktownboy (Apr 11, 2005)

ur gonna blow them away P


----------



## P-funk (Apr 12, 2005)

thanks Oak,  I doubt it.  But thanks.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 12, 2005)

4/12/05

BW- 183

I have to train 10 clients today so I had 1hr inbetween people to eat, workout, eat post workout and shower.  this workout was about 20-30min long.  I was moving, had no spotter either so it kind of sucked.

chest/back

decline bench press
Ri= 45sec
225/12 (easy as hell)
225/10  (still easy)
225/6  (sucked.  would have gone for 8 but there was no one there to spot me and I was in to much of a hurry to look for someone.  6 reps sucks..Oh well, I did say it was 45sec. rest. )

DB bench press
RI=60sec
100/6
100/5
100/4

Product of prolonged dieting and being overworked and over tired.  This was pathetic.  I had no push energy left after the short rest intervals on declines.  Oh to pulls.

WG pull down
RI= 30sec
plate#12/12
plate#13/10
plate#14/8

Wish I knew what the conversion of these plates are.  I know they aren't 10lb plates as that would make #14 = 140lbs and I know that just is not so.  I don't know how many pullys are inside the machine either.  The stack runs up to #20 though.

Cg cable row
RI= 30sec
plate#16/6x3

superset
Ri= 30sec
a) peck deck flye- 235/12x2
b) rev. peck deck flye- 205/12x2

decline situps
BW/50x2


BLAH....tired.  Workout not that great.  Need more sleep.  Need more energy.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 12, 2005)

You need to give yourself more credit.  Most people who are 'in shape' dont lift like that.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 12, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You need to give yourself more credit.  Most people who are 'in shape' dont lift like that.




what do you mean by "most people that are in shape"?

I can't give myself credit when I know I can be better, stronger, faster, better endurance...etc...


----------



## PreMier (Apr 12, 2005)

Like me..


----------



## P-funk (Apr 12, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Like me..




huh??

I think most people that are in shape do whatever it is that got them in shape and they do it to the best of their abilities.  If you are a marathon runner you run as best you can.  I like to weight train, this is not my best performance, so it is not something to be happy about for me.  What is difficult for one may not be difficult for another.  100% effort for me might only be 50% effort for the next guy.


----------



## Rissole (Apr 12, 2005)

Just say thanks P..... 

Great pics man, lookin lean and still really solid


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 12, 2005)

Hey Brother, I know you're not too happy with your shape, but I'm sure many of us, me included would kill for a physique like that!!! Your contest will be here in no time, and you'll look back at this and say, it wasn't that bad, and then you can enjoy just how incredible your physique is!!!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 12, 2005)

thanks guys.  Dieting is just really starting to get to me now.  I am feeling it.  Pretty run down.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 12, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Dieting is just really starting to get to me now.  I am feeling it.  Pretty run down.


 me too.


----------



## Rissole (Apr 12, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> thanks guys.  Dieting is just really starting to get to me now.  I am feeling it.  Pretty run down.


Hang in there champ, we know the feeling. Think of the wicked pics your gonna get comp day


----------



## LiftinBear (Apr 12, 2005)

Hey P.
Just catching up on Journals here. Pics look good!


----------



## oaktownboy (Apr 12, 2005)

hang in there bruh


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 13, 2005)

I think you are kicking ass Patrick


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 13, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> thanks guys.  Dieting is just really starting to get to me now.  I am feeling it.  Pretty run down.


Hey, that's part of the game and your AWESOME at it  Like everyone else said, hang in there. Your pics look incredible. I was showing people at work Monday night- "Hey, look at this guy. Yeah, I KNOW him."


----------



## P-funk (Apr 13, 2005)

thanks fella's I am haning in.


----------



## BritChick (Apr 13, 2005)

Morning Funky.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 13, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> thanks guys.  Dieting is just really starting to get to me now.  I am feeling it.  Pretty run down.


I remember the feeling, absolutley NO energy and NO drive to do anything. The difference is I looked like crap, you are and will look like a Greek GOD carved outta Granite!!! Keep pushin, your almost there!!!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 13, 2005)

thanks.  I am pushin'.  I am just really tired.


OKAY.....WED, NIGHT VETN TIME!!!!  

YAY!!

*caution- this vent is being brought to you by hunger and carb depletion


What the fuck is wrong with trainers.  I hate the trainers at the gym I work at.  Not because I think they are bad people but more because they just fucking suck and I get paid the same amount of money as they do. Okay, that sounds a bit arrogant.  I don't intend it to be.  I mean, they have the ability to not suck but the don't act on it.  These people have never read a book, don't know shit as far as physiology goes, can't write a program to save their lives and have no idea how to teach an exercise or verbally cue their clients.  Put it to you this way...you better be so fucking good that you don't even need to show them, you can just tell them how to do it.  Man, I take pride in the fact that I study and try and advance my knowledge.  There are a few of us there that like to talk training, diet, etc...We pass studies back and forth, check out seminars etc...There used to be more of us but some have left.  Now it is just people that don't study for shit and just have no clue.  Like, they don't care about being a trainer.  To them it is just a job, in passing, until they get their acting career or dance career.  WTF?  Why should they get paid as much as I do.  I take the time to learn and study and am interested in being a good trainer, not just making rent.  I can't stand these people that waste thier time.  If you want to be a trainer, you better really know your shit.  I don't even think I am a great trainer.  I am barely scratching the surface.  I know that I have a lot to learn but fuck, at least I am working on it.  these people just suck.


thnaks.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 13, 2005)

Couldn't have said it better myself. That is whats wrong with alot of Trainers. There where a couple of trainers at the Gym by me before I decided to w/o elsewhere, who had bigger bellies than I do, and couldn't pronounce some of the muscle names and couldn't even perform some of the exercises correctly. Made me so mad they kept sayin, they knew SO much and yet couldn't even demonstrate that. You on the other hand sound like you know what your sayin and doin. Thanks again for all your help. Wish you lived closer, I'd love to go to your show and cheer ya on to a


----------



## P-funk (Apr 14, 2005)

4/14/05

BW- 182.5  (I'm melting!!!!!!   )

lower body

power clean and push jerk  (form work today, went light)
135/2
155/2
175/2
185/2
195/2

worked on some power cleans from the floor and did push jerks instead of split jerks since i didn't want to test my balance in this depleted state.  Plus I suck at split jerks anyway.    felt really good after not cleaning for a few months.  I am going to throw them back in just for form work, not pushing 1RMs or anything.  Another trainer at the gym that is really into this stuff came upstairs to work on his snatches and gave me some good pointers.  He said I am trying to deadlift the weight like a BB'er and then sling it up to much.  He came up for my last 2 sets.  He had me set my hips way higher and gey my chest out over the bar more so that I could get more of a straight line movement.  he was right....damn, 195 flew up!!  I love when people give me some advice.  

BB walking lunges
RI= 60sec
135/30x3

 

lying leg curl
RI= 45sec
pause at top and slow negative
110/12,10,10,8

went light to get a good pause at top.

45 degree calf raise
RI= 45sec
260/20,18,15,15

stretching
posing

despite being tired this workout felt good.  Lowered the volume as I am still a bit sore from monday.  I may have to lower volume all around since I am getting leaner still.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 14, 2005)

Great w/o! So 195 is light huh for Power clean and push jerk?  And your not melting, your getting rid of unneccesary fat  Your doing great Patrick!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 14, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Great w/o! So 195 is light huh for Power clean and push jerk?  And your not melting, your getting rid of unneccesary fat  Your doing great Patrick!




yea, felt light for me.  I want to get my cleans up to the high 200s this year.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 14, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yea, felt light for me.  I want to get my cleans up to the high 200s this year.


Wow, I'd like to get my Deads in the high 200s


----------



## PreMier (Apr 14, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> thanks.  I am pushin'.  I am just really tired.
> 
> 
> OKAY.....WED, NIGHT VETN TIME!!!!
> ...



Show your boss this.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 14, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Show your boss this.




lol, i tell the boss this.  there is nothing they can say.  haahha..i have stopped arguing with the bosses there.  they are just as stupid.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 14, 2005)

Bastard guys..


----------



## Yanick (Apr 14, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> power clean and push jerk  (form work today, went light)
> 135/2
> 155/2
> 175/2
> ...



nice numbers for going light!

i gotta come up there and work on my cleaning form with you. yesterday i went pretty heavy (205 for doubles) and my form was all over the place, as you'll see later on when i put up my w/o from yesterday. i also dropped that shit from my shoulders because letting it go slow was making me nervous of hurting my back. lotsa noise on that one!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 14, 2005)

yan, come on up.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 14, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yan, come on up.



when? wanna get a workout in together? if we do it on a friday, we can go eat something after


----------



## P-funk (Apr 14, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> when? wanna get a workout in together? if we do it on a friday, we can go eat something after




probably after my comp.  I can't eat out right now!!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 15, 2005)

4/15/05

Bw- 183


shoulders/arms/traps

next week I willl switch this to upper vertical and tues to upper horivontal.

Standing BB press
RI= 90sec
205/2x4

felt okay.  diet is making me tired

CG bench press
RI= 90sec
225/8
235/6
245/3+1

eh, not my best CG pressing but I'll take it considering I was doing doubles on the standing presses.

BB curls
RI= 90sec
115/6x3

can you say, easy peasy??!!!  Man, that was easy as hell.  I really don't train biceps.  I can't believe how simple that was.

Db laterals
RI= 30sec
25/10
25/8

strict form.  I suck at these.

Prone incline Db rear delt flyes
RI= 30sec
15/12
20/10

strict form

v-bar pressdowns
RI= 30sec
stack/20
stack/14

PUUUUUUUMP!!  Wow, they didn't even feel like my arms.  I could barely bend them they were so pumped.

incline DB curls
RI= 30sec
35/12
35/10

more PUUUUUUUUUUUMP.

BB shrugs  (overhand grips; wraps.....HAHAHHA....NOT!!)
RI= 60sec
315/10x3

ugh, one of these days my traps will grow.  I should really use wraps.   

posing
posing
posing
lots of posing


6 weeks to go.  i hate dieting.  I should probably think about getting a tan one of these days....lol.  I hate the sun too.  UGH.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 15, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I should probably think about getting a tan one of these days....lol.  I hate the sun too.  UGH.


 i take it this weekend's "burn" is all gone?!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 15, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> i take it this weekend's "burn" is all gone?!



I am peeling.



P- why delete the fucking fuckity fuck??


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 16, 2005)

Awesome w/o!!! Your strength while cutting is simply incredible, I'm jealous!!!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 16, 2005)

sprints today. 

did them on the bike.  

10 sprints.  20sec sprint/40sec rest.

pyramid up in levels from 7-12 at my last sprint.

Diet is getting to me now.  I am really moody.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 16, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Diet is getting to me now.  I am really moody.


 heh... i'll proceed with caution. Thanks for the warning


----------



## P-funk (Apr 16, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> heh... i'll proceed with caution. Thanks for the warning


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 17, 2005)

Patrick...I thought of you yesterday...
I had to go to this HUGE garage sale literally in a three story parking garage with my Mom.  She had a GRANNY CART!!  I had to push/pull that damn thing while she loaded it up with crap she didn't need.  She dumped it twice and wanted to go back for a third time.  She had so much shiot in it the last time that the wheel broke.  LMAO

Thought you might get a kick out of my story.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 17, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Patrick...I thought of you yesterday...
> I had to go to this HUGE garage sale literally in a three story parking garage with my Mom.  She had a GRANNY CART!!  I had to push/pull that damn thing while she loaded it up with crap she didn't need.  She dumped it twice and wanted to go back for a third time.  She had so much shiot in it the last time that the wheel broke.  LMAO
> 
> Thought you might get a kick out of my story.



I don't use the granny cart anymore actually.  I have decided that since i want to do strongman contests i now go to the store adn farmers walk all my bags of groceries and 2 gallons of water (everyday I go to the store) back home!!  LOL.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 17, 2005)

liar.  LOL


----------



## BritChick (Apr 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I don't use the granny cart anymore actually.  I have decided that since i want to do strongman contests i now go to the store adn farmers walk all my bags of groceries and 2 gallons of water (everyday I go to the store) back home!!  LOL.



Now that's just masochistic!


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I don't use the granny cart anymore actually. I have decided that since i want to do strongman contests i now go to the store adn farmers walk all my bags of groceries and 2 gallons of water (everyday I go to the store) back home!! LOL.


 This is actually true!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 17, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> This is actually true!


ok...I believe Ivonne.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 17, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> ok...I believe Ivonne.



what??  I my word doesn't hold any water??

Oh man, I am so going to get boobie on you.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 17, 2005)

LOL.  I haven't seen him in ages.  Life is good.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 17, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> LOL.  I haven't seen him in ages.  Life is good.




why??

is he okay?

does he have a girlfriend?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 17, 2005)

I cussed him out at the gym.  LOL


----------



## P-funk (Apr 17, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I cussed him out at the gym.  LOL




carb depleted bitch.....


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 17, 2005)

It was before the depleted.  LOL


----------



## P-funk (Apr 17, 2005)

jesus, I would hate to be there when you are depleted.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 17, 2005)

I'm really not bad unless I miss my timed foods.  Then I crash and crash hard, that's when it isn't good.  Otherwise....I'm a happy camper.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 17, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I'm really not bad unless I miss my timed foods.  Then I crash and crash hard, that's when it isn't good.  Otherwise....I'm a happy camper.




cough*bullshit*cough

I want the Doc's opinion on that.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 17, 2005)

I asked...he said only when I miss my meals.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 17, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I asked...he said only when I miss my meals.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 18, 2005)

4/18/05

BW- 183.5

lower body

Just under 6 weeks to go!!  Workout was a tough one today.  I trained 6 clients in a row, starting at 6AM.  I was up at 4:30 to eat and get ready for work.  I was really tired but I forced through.

It is kind of funny.  Everyday is the same. I wake up, shower, make breakfast and am off to train my morning clients.  Once I am finished i prepare for my workout, usually grabbing a meal and getting my mind set.  Every time I go to work out now I am just terrified.  I appraoch the stairs to the gym floor just scared to shit thinking "this is it.  this is the day that the diet will get me.  this is the day I finally lose strength."  I get a huge lump in my throat and start to shake, thinking that I am going to go for some lift that I usually always hit and today....IT WONT BE THERE!  I am so scared to loose strength.  I work so hard.  With under 6 weeks left I am pushing as much as I can.  I keep thinking to myself, "what does being lean have to do with lose of strength?  look at Pudz.  he is just as strong as any guy on the World strongman ciruct and he is still lean enough to get up and win a BBing contest!!  It just takes proper conditioning and training."  Still iam skeptical that it can workout for me.  I am just waiting for it all to come crashing down.  It is depressing really.  I so want to be a strong guy someday.

the workout:

deadlifts
RI= full recovery
375/1
405/
425/1
445/1
445/0  (I pulled and got it to my knees and couldn't lock it out.  tried my hardest.  just not enough gas in the tank today.   )

olympic front squat (rack position!)
RI= 90sec
225/5
245/5
255/5

felt great in the rack position.

one legged leg press (weight not counting the sled)
RI= 45sec (rest only after both legs perform a set)
360/5x3

seated calf raise (weight not counting the plate loaded bar)
RI=30sec
135/20
180/20
225/10
270/6

grip work
COC#1/10sec. x 4sets

posing practice


----------



## Mudge (Apr 18, 2005)

Pudz is a freak isn't he.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 18, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Pudz is a freak isn't he.




Pudz is my absolute fav!!  he is so ripped and just amazing when he lifts.  the man's endurance is incredible and to be like 30-40lbs less than most of those guys and shorter by a good 4-5"!!!!  Man, I can't believe he just throws the heaviest atlas stone up there.  the guy is my total fav.  I wish I could attain the level of strength and conditioning that he has.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 18, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I can't give myself credit when I know I can be better, stronger, faster, better endurance...etc...



You have to give yourself some credit man, otherwise I think you are being 100% negative. Use it as motivation to say "ok, that wasn't bad but I think I can do another 5 pounds next time" or whatever.

I have been self deprecating my whole life, but there is a point where it can be productive, and a point where it can be very negative. So a little thought modification may be in order, JMO.

How heavy is the largest stone, like 380#?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 18, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> You have to give yourself some credit man, otherwise I think you are being 100% negative. Use it as motivation to say "ok, that wasn't bad but I think I can do another 5 pounds next time" or whatever.
> 
> I have been self deprecating my whole life, but there is a point where it can be productive, and a point where it can be very negative. So a little thought modification may be in order, JMO.
> 
> How heavy is the largest stone, like 380#?




yea, I know.  I am really hard on myself.

yea, I believe the heaviest stone goes up to 380lbs.  Teh impressive thing is that he not only laps it, but gets it up to the platform!!


----------



## Yanick (Apr 18, 2005)

i find it very funny that you give a whole rant about dieting and strength loss and then pull 445 for a single. i couldn't pull 435 and i have like 40lbs on you and i wasn't dieting or anything. you give yourself too little credit IMO. like saying you don't look big or w/e, man if people see me and say "hey your pretty big" (not often, but it happens) i don't know what kind of responses you must get from people.

re: pudz, man what about that vid where he is doing behind the neck push presses with 405. that was intense.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 18, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> i find it very funny that you give a whole rant about dieting and strength loss and then pull 445 for a single. i couldn't pull 435 and i have like 40lbs on you and i wasn't dieting or anything. you give yourself too little credit IMO. like saying you don't look big or w/e, man if people see me and say "hey your pretty big" (not often, but it happens) i don't know what kind of responses you must get from people.
> 
> re: pudz, man what about that vid where he is doing behind the neck push presses with 405. that was intense.




yea, the behind the nect push jerk of 405 was insane.

World Strongman is on ESPN 2 right now!!  I am watching

Mudge- the heaviest atlas stone was 350lbs.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 18, 2005)

http://www.pudzian.pl/english/index2.php


----------



## P-funk (Apr 18, 2005)

yea, I love that web page.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 18, 2005)

My GOD P-Funk, Killer w/o there and Big, BIG Movers!!! You simply amaze me. Thanks for your encouragement and inspiration!!!


----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 18, 2005)

P-funk, just as the others said... nothin to be ashamed of. you dont what you have until you dont have it anymore. im sure you know that.

and mariusz is a monster!! I have a 220lbs atlas stone in my driveway back home, my dad swears by it. Its tears the shit out of your skin though.

I dont mean to be ignorant or insult the guy, but does mariusz juice?


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 18, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> deadlifts
> 445/1


 



> one legged leg press
> 360/5x3


 

 one fucking leg. I'm shitting myself. I can barely push 100lb with one leg. Granted, we are talking apples and peanuts here (not even apples and oranges! hahaha!) but still.

 i don't know, but i guess you didn't get the memo - you ARE a strong guy already. what is this crap talk about "a strong guy some day..."


----------



## P-funk (Apr 18, 2005)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> P-funk, just as the others said... nothin to be ashamed of. you dont what you have until you dont have it anymore. im sure you know that.
> 
> and mariusz is a monster!! I have a 220lbs atlas stone in my driveway back home, my dad swears by it. Its tears the shit out of your skin though.
> 
> I dont mean to be ignorant or insult the guy, but does mariusz juice?




thanks func.

I am sure mariusz is on everything....lol.

i love the atlas stones I can't wait to do more strongman training after this contest.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 19, 2005)

4/19/05

BW- 182

upper (horizontal movements)


this workout was fun.  I didn't time rest intervals because I had a training partner today so we went you go I go on everything.  LOL, this took about 20-25min.  This guy has a solid 50lbs on me.  His legs are skinny as shit (yan knows vergil) so I always try to get him to train legs with me but he wimps out...lol, no one will train legs with me.  His bench strength is decent though, 315/4-5, so I knew the only way to bury him was to push the tempo like crazy.  Whatever weight he used I used, except I got more reps on every exercise.  He was dying after the second set of the workout.  I didn't break a sweat until the last set of our second exercise.  Every time I'd say "you want to go or me?"  he would say "you you, I need to catch my breathe"...hahahha, I ran him through.  here is the workout we did (pretty low volume as we were training inbetween a busy day of clients but we moved fast as hell).

Incline Bench press
225/8,6,5

Under hand grip bent over barbell row
225/8
235/8
245/6

DB bench press
he was so fried he needed a lift on the first rep of each set and then needed a spot every set.
100/10
100/8
100/5+1

one arm DB row
100/10x3

cable pressdown (v-bar)
stack/15,12,8

he was to beat to do what I was about to do next so I went to finish my workout.  this was one of the toughest things I have done in a long time.  i nearly threw up all over myself and I was so sick from this i was shaking.

rowing sprints (300meters all out as fast as I could)
intensity level= 6 (the highest setting)
RI= 90sec
300 meters/1 min
300 meters/1:02 min
300 meters/1:02 min


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 19, 2005)

Hhahahaha poor virgil! Sounds like you gave him a good run, though! 



			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> This was one of the toughest things I have done in a long time. i nearly threw up all over myself and I was so sick from this i was shaking.
> 
> rowing sprints (300meters all out as fast as I could)
> intensity level= 6 (the highest setting)
> ...


Funny, i did row sprints too, 300m, but i didn't do it this way...

did about six sprints, not sure how long each one took me, i figure 1:20-1:45, with 60 to 90 second rests. total workout time was 20 minutes more or less. I was nowhere near wanting to puke, but I was just as destroyed as when i do my bike sprints, so i was happy with that.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 19, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hhahahaha poor virgil! Sounds like you gave him a good run, though!
> 
> 
> Funny, i did row sprints too, 300m, but i didn't do it this way...
> ...




you didn't time them but you just went all out for 300 meters?  timing them is the only way I can make sure I am improving so that is why i like to do it.  I would venture to say you did yours somewhere around 1:10-1:15.  the girls I train that are in decent shape get 1:20s usually and Lisa who is in pretty friggin good cardio shape and killer at retard shit like this gets 1:15.  I would guess that you could best her because......you are ivonne.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 19, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you didn't time them but you just went all out for 300 meters? timing them is the only way I can make sure I am improving so that is why i like to do it. I would venture to say you did yours somewhere around 1:10-1:15. the girls I train that are in decent shape get 1:20s usually and Lisa who is in pretty friggin good cardio shape and killer at retard shit like this gets 1:15. I would guess that you could best her because......you are ivonne.


nope i didn't time them just all out, 300 meters. i was spitting all over myself and talking to myself, goign "just 100 more, dammit! Go!" hahhahahaha, some of the members and trainers were cracking up at me.

yeah maybe it was less. and i think it was more than 6 sprints. i do know that i got off the rower at abotu 20:26 and then walked on the treadmill for five min to do my cool down because my legs and shoulders were fried from rowing.

when i get there, i'm gonna challenge lisa to a "Race" hahahahahhahahahahahaha!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 19, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> nope i didn't time them just all out, 300 meters. i was spitting all over myself and talking to myself, goign "just 100 more, dammit! Go!" hahhahahaha, some of the members and trainers were cracking up at me.
> 
> yeah maybe it was less. and i think it was more than 6 sprints. i do know that i got off the rower at abotu 20:26 and then walked on the treadmill for five min to do my cool down because my legs and shoulders were fried from rowing.
> 
> when i get there, i'm gonna challenge lisa to a "Race" hahahahahhahahahahahaha!




damn, if you kept that pace for 6 sprints that is amazing!!  I could maybe get my pace for like 4-5 sprints and that is it.  I would redline.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 19, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> damn, if you kept that pace for 6 sprints that is amazing!! I could maybe get my pace for like 4-5 sprints and that is it. I would redline.


i was not at level 6 like you though.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 19, 2005)

is Vergil still planning on doing the show with you?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 19, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> i was not at level 6 like you though.




oh, i missed that part.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 19, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> is Vergil still planning on doing the show with you?



no, he never even started dieting!!

LOL, his legs are so skinny.

Yesterday he I was going to wokrout and he was too adn he says "whatcha training?" and I said "legs!!  C'mon"  and he said "NO WAY!!"  so i said, "you pussy.  my girlfriend trains legs harder than you do."  and in his fucking island accent he says "I know mon, I seen her do it!"


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 19, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> no, he never even started dieting!!
> 
> LOL, his legs are so skinny.
> 
> Yesterday he I was going to wokrout and he was too adn he says "whatcha training?" and I said "legs!! C'mon" and he said "NO WAY!!" so i said, "you pussy. my girlfriend trains legs harder than you do." and in his fucking island accent he says "I know mon, I seen her do it!"


AAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA! Is he the one with the dreds? Or theheavier guy who eats donuts? Or someone else altogether?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 19, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> AAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA! Is he the one with the dreds? Or theheavier guy who eats donuts? Or someone else altogether?




not the dreads or the heavy guy.  you talked to him for awhile last time you were here.  he is from guiena (sp??).


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 19, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> not the dreads or the heavy guy. you talked to him for awhile last time you were here. he is from guiena (sp??).


oooooh THAT guy. Yeah i know who you're talking about. Man i didn't even notice his legs. hahaha!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 19, 2005)

they are skinny as shit.....

lol,

"How do you know it is Pat's girlfriend working out mon??  Because she is the only girl in da gym squatin' heavy!!  She's as craaaazy as he his mon!!"


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 19, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> they are skinny as shit.....
> 
> lol,
> 
> "How do you know it is Pat's girlfriend working out mon?? Because she is the only girl in da gym squatin' heavy!! She's as craaaazy as he his mon!!"


HAHAHAHA! Did he really say that?!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 19, 2005)

Awesome w/o!!!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 20, 2005)

practiced posing today.  nothing else to report.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 20, 2005)

Hey Brother, I know your body gets used to doing the same thing, but on these FullBody w/o's. Can you just keep doing them since its switches rest intervals AND exercises? Just curious because I realy like these fullbody w/o's!!!
Also, I swear I see size gains, my arms are getting bigger and I'm finally starting to get a peak on these stubborn Bi's, thanks again!!!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 20, 2005)

yea, you can go on that for awhile since there are so many combinations of variables to change.  It is no different than any other split.  I love total body so much!!  I can't wait to get back to it.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 20, 2005)

Thank you, I want to stick with them for a while


----------



## P-funk (Apr 21, 2005)

4/21/05

BW- 182

lower body

UGH!! This workout was awful.  I am so run down and tired.  My crazy work schedule has me beat to crap and I don't get nearly enough sleep.  Usually it isn't a problem but the pre-contest dieting is leaving really exhausted now.  I am really ashamed of my strength today.  I knew I was beat this AM when I was just like sleep walking through my first three clients.  I could just feel my eyes closing.  I am pretty depressed about this workout...

High hang clean (working on speed and form)
RI= 30sec
155/2x8

a high hang clean for those that don't know is when you are pulling from above the knee, basically right where you would start you shrug yourself under the bar in a full power clean (a low hang clean is from below the knee).  My buddy that will help train me for strongman told me I should just do it from the high hang position since I am really quick from the floor and that messes me up getting into the scoop and power position because I can jsut about sling the weight up to my shoulders as it is.  So here I was working on pulling as fast as possible and dropping into the front squat position.

Squats
RI= 60sec
315/8
275/8
255/8
225/8

I have never squated after cleans like this before.  Even though the cleans were light they wore me out since I am trying to apply maximal force and move as much as possible.  my squat strength sucked today.  I need to work on squating after cleans more often.  this was pathetic.

pull throughs
RI= 60sec
plate#7/8x3

should go lighter and work the form more.

lying leg curl
RI= 30sec
130/12, 10, 8

45 degree calf raise
RI= 45sec
300/12x5

core work:
rope cable crunches-  stack/12x3
prone stability ball knee in's- BW/12x3
reverse hypers off side of bench- BW/15x2
one leg planks- BW/60sec x 2

grip work
one hand plate pinch flips-  25/6x3

stretch.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 21, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> grip work
> one hand plate pinch flips-  25/6x3




Hahaha nice you trying these after seeing the Jesse Video with the 45's ?  How was it?

I know it must be frustrating at this point in the Game, being so close to comp and being depleted.  Keep you head high,  Mudge made some awesome points earlier.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 21, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Hahaha nice you trying these after seeing the Jesse Video with the 45's ?  How was it?
> 
> I know it must be frustrating at this point in the Game, being so close to comp and being depleted.  Keep you head high,  Mudge made some awesome points earlier.



pinch flips were fun.  I can do a few reps with the 35lb plate.  I can;t do them two hands at a time yet so i am just working one at a time.  the 25lbs are pretty easy though.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 21, 2005)

YEah I couldn't imagine doing two hands. That takes some crazy hand eye coordination.  Funny thing is at the Gym today I actually grabbed a plate and thought about trying it.


----------



## BritChick (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi Funky.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 21, 2005)

hello


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 21, 2005)

Hows it goin today Patrick?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 21, 2005)

tired, hungry, weak.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 22, 2005)

4/27/05

Bw- 183

Upper (vertical movements)

one arm standing DB overhead press
RI= 60sec
80/5x5

felt great.  I even one arm power cleand then DB into place from the floor on the first rep of each set.

RG chin ups
RI= 60sec
BW + 45/5x4

BB upright Row
Ri= 60sec
135/8x3

WG pull down
RI= 60sec
plate#12/12, 10, 8

BB curl
RI= 45sec
115/4x3

not as strong on these when I do all that pulling before hand. Oh well.

BB shrugs (no wraps; double overhand grip)
RI= 60sec
335/8x5

stretch.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 22, 2005)

Jeesh, wish I could be tired and have a w/o like that   You really do impress me Brother, cutting down and STILL flinging weight around like theres no tomorrow!!!
Sorry you feel so bad, your almost there, hang on and it will all be worth it


----------



## P-funk (Apr 22, 2005)

thanks, I am hanging in.


----------



## oaktownboy (Apr 22, 2005)

just make sure you don't OVERTRAIN


----------



## P-funk (Apr 23, 2005)

thank's oak.  I have been trying to lower my volume to make sure of that.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 23, 2005)

4/23/05


Bike sprints with increasing intensity:

warmup- 5min.

sprints- 20sec sprint/40sec recovery

level 7 x 2
level 8 x 2
level 9 x 2
level 10 x 2
level 11 x 1
level 12 x 1

heart rate peaked at the last sprint at 172 bpms.  That is amazing.  I have done no cardio this year.  Last year I did a bunch and my heart rate would peak out at 188bpms.  Now, I have to work my butt off to get it up over 170.  I think the density training approach and the idea of hitting max attempt lifts on short rest invtervals has defenitly improved my overal fitness.  I am in better shape than every cardiovascularly and it all has to do with my weight training approach this year.

5 weeks to go.  Was pretty ripped this AM but very flat.


----------



## oaktownboy (Apr 23, 2005)

just looking out for ya bruh


----------



## P-funk (Apr 23, 2005)

i know.  thanks.

how are you feeling?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 23, 2005)

Do you sprint in the park?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 23, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Do you sprint in the park?




no, stationary bike.  I don't ahve an outdoor bike.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 23, 2005)

Oh.. bike, I should have read better.  Im just brain fried working so much.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 23, 2005)

I hear ya!! Working sucks...lol


----------



## oaktownboy (Apr 24, 2005)

how many weeks until the comp?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 24, 2005)

5 more weeks to go.

Man, I looked in the mirror today and realized how skinny I friggin look with my shirt on.  

Shirt off I look good but I feel small as hell.


here are my 5 week measurments for those that care:

waist- 30"
bicep- 16.5"
quad- 25"


----------



## BritChick (Apr 24, 2005)

5 weeks!   
Measurement sound great Funky... my husband would love your bis!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 24, 2005)

why??  my arms suck!


----------



## BritChick (Apr 24, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> why??  my arms suck!



Rod's been stuck at 15.75" since I've known him... he would kill for that extra .75"!!!  He's tried lots of different things but I think he has such a tough time because he's in such a physical job, his arms won't budge.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 24, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Rod's been stuck at 15.75" since I've known him... he would kill for that extra .75"!!!  He's tried lots of different things but I think he has such a tough time because he's in such a physical job, his arms won't budge.




oh, yeah, that sucks.

I will trade him my arms for his wife.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 24, 2005)

Those ARE Impressive measurements to me Brother!!!
This is for you..........


Thats what you will get!!!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 24, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Those ARE Impressive measurements to me Brother!!!
> This is for you..........
> 
> 
> Thats what you will get!!!




thanks Arch.  Honestly.  As this contest is now fast approaching I start to feel a llittle depression coming on.  I mean, I know that placing means nothing to me as I just do this to set a goal and work towards something.  But, you know...you always want to win...or at least place.  I know it doesn't seem like much but to me it means a lot to compete in an NPC show as a natural.  I know tons have people have done it but it just means something to me to stand there knowing that I did this the best I could and worked as hard as I could without having any assitance.  That being what it is, I am a bit depressed that I am working so hard and dieting so hard only to step on stage and get crushed by guys that are using steroids and look insane!!  I am just trying to tell myself that I just need to look at it as my own personal contest with myself....am I better than last year??  I just don't want to go to this show, not place and then walk away feeling crappy that I got nothing out of it for myself.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 24, 2005)

Brother Funk, The NPC show that I competed in Last May, and again next May "The Show-Me Naturals" was like you describe. But I'm tellin you, if you would have been there to compete, just in the shape your in now.......... You would have stole the show!!! You look INCREDIBLE. I understand what you mean though. I at times felt like I had no business being on that stage. But the fact that 8 months before my first competition I was a BLOB of blubber, I felt like I deserved my shot in the spotlight so to speak. And even though I looked like crap, especially compared to some of the other contestnts, I felt like I was a winner just because I WAS up there, and i DID go through HELL to do that.You just have to believe in yourself, I believe in you Brother!!! Don't let anyone take that away from you!!!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 25, 2005)

4/25/05

BW- 183

Lower body

deadlift
RI= 60sec
405/3x3

went iwth some maintenace strength work since i have under 5more weeks (only 4 really because I don't count contest week as a training week) I don't think I will gain much more strength as I am not eating enough food.

BB split squat
RI= 60sec (rest only after both legs do a set)
155/8
175/8
195/8

felt fine. I love that exercise

SLDL- overhand grip (clean grip)
RI= 30sec
245/8x3

went super light to really focus on a forcefull pull and holding the bar with an overhand grip. felt great in the butt.

stair calf raises
RI= no rest at all
BW/10x8 steps

seated calf raise
RI= 30sec
135/15x3

COC#1/5x3 (left hand was having a tough time)

streched out.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 25, 2005)

What is Clean Grip?  is that without locking your thumb under your fingers?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 25, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> What is Clean Grip?  is that without locking your thumb under your fingers?




clean grip means my hands are spaced where they would be if i were going to do a clean and my thumb is tucked underneath my first finger and middle finger in a hook grip fashion.


----------



## bludevil (Apr 25, 2005)

Hey P-funk, been browsing your journal for a few weeks now. I've got a question that I'm sure is in your journal but being 83 pages long I'll just re-ask. Whats your diet plan and the supps your using. By the way, your progress pics are impressive


----------



## P-funk (Apr 25, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Hey P-funk, been browsing your journal for a few weeks now. I've got a question that I'm sure is in your journal but being 83 pages long I'll just re-ask. Whats your diet plan and the supps your using. By the way, your progress pics are impressive




bluedevil, thanks.  I'd be glad to list my food and supplement intake right now.  the diet is going to change around wed. of this week as it is time to get down there so my carbs will be lowered a little adn my fat brought up to shift the macro's around and throw my body a curve ball.


meal1
6 whites
2 whole eggs
salsa
3/4c oats
ALA
multi vitamin

meal 2
1c brown rice
2 turkey burgers (or 8oz lean ground beef)
green beans
salsa

pre workout- 200mg caffeine; 3mg yohmbine; 3mg synephrine
durning workout
4 scoops ICE BCAA drink

meal 3 (post workout)
1.25scoops whey
3/4c oats
ALA

meal 4
6oz chicken
1c brown rice
green beans
salsa
5 fish caps

meal 5
6oz chicken
6oz sweet potato
green beans
7 fish caps
ALA

meal 6
1.5scoops whey
1tbsp natty pb (which is dropped in place of fish caps from here on out)
1/2c oats

meal 7
6oz chicken (or 1 can tuna)
romaine lettuce
2tbsp newman's oil and vinegar

meltatonin at bed

1-2 cups green tea a day
2 gallons of water per day


hope that helps.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 25, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 5 more weeks to go.
> 
> Man, I looked in the mirror today and realized how skinny I friggin look with my shirt on.
> 
> ...





			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> why?? my arms suck!


You look huuge in your pics!! Not saying that you arent. But you look big.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 25, 2005)

thanks


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 25, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> thanks Arch.  Honestly.  As this contest is now fast approaching I start to feel a llittle depression coming on.  I mean, I know that placing means nothing to me as I just do this to set a goal and work towards something.  But, you know...you always want to win...or at least place.  I know it doesn't seem like much but to me it means a lot to compete in an NPC show as a natural.  I know tons have people have done it but it just means something to me to stand there knowing that I did this the best I could and worked as hard as I could without having any assitance.  That being what it is, I am a bit depressed that I am working so hard and dieting so hard only to step on stage and get crushed by guys that are using steroids and look insane!!  I am just trying to tell myself that I just need to look at it as my own personal contest with myself....am I better than last year??  I just don't want to go to this show, not place and then walk away feeling crappy that I got nothing out of it for myself.



But how cool would it be to place higher than someone who was using!  And you know you got to where you are today with good old fashioned hard work and know how.  Keep your chin up Funk.  You're worked hard and it's almost time to show the bbing community just how far you've gotten.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 25, 2005)

I see another Killer w/o today Brother!!! Way to go!!! Are ya feelin any better?


----------



## Mudge (Apr 25, 2005)

I can't understand really because I'm not in your shoes, but if you wont use then why even compare? You do what you can do with the knowlege and genetics you have, and thats just that.  I hope you place fairly, thats all I can say


----------



## P-funk (Apr 25, 2005)

arch- feelin' better now that I am eating...lol


mudge- i understand what youy are saying.  I guess the thing is I just want to know that I can be competitve with those guys.  I guess it is just a pride thing.  Like friends of mine that are on steroids, I always want to try and get stronger than them.  It pushes me to try and be at my best at all times.  Same thing with this.  I guess I just likke to try and get competitve with most of the guys that are running cycles because more often then not they are bigger, look better and are stronger than anyone else so I just want to always try and hang.  Like, they have an edge up on me so I want to try and get there to.  If that makes any sense.


----------



## bludevil (Apr 25, 2005)

Hey thanks for the diet/supp run-down. So I guess your on an iso-caloric diet. How many cals you taken in daily and how much will you drop till contest. It sounds like your going to switch to a semi keto diet the last couple of weeks. Sorry for all the questions but I'm currently cutting myself and from your pics you seem to have the lowering body fat % without losing muscle down pat. I've ran 2 other cutting cycles and lost more muscle than I'd like. Trying not to make the same mistake again.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 25, 2005)

It would certainly be an achievement. I like seeing people further than I am because it gives me drive, perhaps like you I look and see where I could be and it makes me hungry again. But I know too that there is only so far I will go...


----------



## P-funk (Apr 25, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Hey thanks for the diet/supp run-down. So I guess your on an iso-caloric diet. How many cals you taken in daily and how much will you drop till contest. It sounds like your going to switch to a semi keto diet the last couple of weeks. Sorry for all the questions but I'm currently cutting myself and from your pics you seem to have the lowering body fat % without losing muscle down pat. I've ran 2 other cutting cycles and lost more muscle than I'd like. Trying not to make the same mistake again.




I don't go by percentages so the whole iso-caloric thing is not what I look at.  Basically I just go by a set caloric intake and then a macronutrient balance and then taper from there.  Everytime I would diet using percentages for my macro's I would screw up as everytime I had to make a change and lower my cals I would ahve to re-think my diet or change things up to much.  When looking at macro breakdown I can taper or shift macro's in a more logical way.  Plus, it means more to me when I am looking at it to know that I have 300g of protein as opposed to 40%.  It is more of a functional number to me.  So here is how I would start my diet:

Let says I will begin at 3500cals

I know protein is my main macro so I want to set that up first.  I will say 300g of protein is pretty good for starters.

300*4= 1200cals from protein.

3500-1200=2300 cals to work with.

now i just decide whether I want to go with higher fat or higher carbs (I usually shift them around so I like to start with higher carbs to make sure I have energy for my workouts, especially right out of the gate).  300g is good.  that makes it even with my protein..

300*4= 1200cals from carbs

2300-1200= 1100cald from fat or 122g.

so there is my diet to start:

3500cals
300g protein
300g carbs
122g fat

Whether that comes out to isocaloric or not I don't know.  I don't reall care either.

Now, as I diet to make adjustments I would maybe lower my carbs down to 250g (shaving off 200cals).   SO then from there I can do things like lower the carbs even more but bring up the protein and/or fat, to keep my cals up.  Or I can stay with those cals and do a full on macro shift to low carbs higher fat which is what I will do coming up soon.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 25, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> But I know too that there is only so far I will go...




yes, that is the part i struggle with.  i never want to believe i have hit the wall.  i always want to know that there is somewhere else i can take it.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 26, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yes, that is the part i struggle with. i never want to believe i have hit the wall. i always want to know that there is somewhere else i can take it.


 well, i'm sure you haven't hit your wall yet, but you don't want to do bb'ing anymore anyway, you've said it quite a few times recently. and you are moving toward the strongman stuff. that is a whole new area for you to set new personal goals. so honestly, i don't see that wall in your near future.


----------



## bludevil (Apr 26, 2005)

thanks p-funk and good luck with your comp


----------



## P-funk (Apr 26, 2005)

4/26/05

Bw- 183

upper horizontal

bench press
RI= 90sec
295/1
305/1x3
135/35

just did some singles today.  Working on the form so didn't try and push the weight to heavy.  just trying to get a good setup.  the 135/35 was jsut for fun.  It was boring.

CG cable row
RI= 60sec
plate#16/12,12,10

stability ball Db bench press
RI= 45sec
80/12, 10, 6.5 (LOL)

prone incline DB row
RI= 45sec
60/10x4

working for it on those last 2 sets

unilateral DB overhead tricep ext.
RI= no rest inebetween arms
30/12
35/10
35/8

rower sprints
intenisty= 10
RI= 90sec
300meters x 55sec
300m x 56sec
300m x 1:01
300m x 1:02

stretched out.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 26, 2005)

I looked up the record on the concept 2 rower web page (that is the company that makes the rower for the athletes to train on and that is what I use).  For the 300m mens open weight in my age group (19-26) it is 47sec.  i want to try and get that by the end of this summer.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 26, 2005)

I know what you need Patrick...


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 26, 2005)

Good lookin w/o there Patrick, Glad your feelin better!!!


----------



## LiftinBear (Apr 26, 2005)

Haven't been able to check in for a bit. Good to see you're hanging in there!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 26, 2005)

thanks guys.

mudge...wtf??  lmao!!! hahahahhaha.  that looks like yanick.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 26, 2005)

hahahhahaha!!!!  Where the fuck is Yan?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 27, 2005)

I don't know??  I should call him and make sure he is alive.


----------



## JungleJuice (Apr 27, 2005)

i been lookin at all ya work outs but yo dont do enough sets, is it cos your are injured


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 27, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I looked up the record on the concept 2 rower web page (that is the company that makes the rower for the athletes to train on and that is what I use). For the 300m mens open weight in my age group (19-26) it is 47sec. i want to try and get that by the end of this summer.


Nice goal Patrick    keep us posted


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 27, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I don't know??  I should call him and make sure he is alive.


 hahahhahah maybe you should.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 27, 2005)

I just finished the last 2 pages. Your doing awesome Patrick and you have such good support here! The comp is June 4 correct? Seriously, you impress the hell outta me and I have so much respect for what you accomplish and your level (and desire) for knowledge. Keep it up buddy!


----------



## Mudge (Apr 27, 2005)

JungleJuice said:
			
		

> i been lookin at all ya work outs but yo dont do enough sets, is it cos your are injured



Have you ever heard of Dorian Yates? Or even  Mike Mentzer? They were such girly men!

You dont need high volume to get the job done, if you get the job done right.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 27, 2005)

JungleJuice said:
			
		

> i been lookin at all ya work outs but yo dont do enough sets, is it cos your are injured




you are stupid.


----------



## JungleJuice (Apr 27, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you are stupid.


 ya not training rite, that why you aint massive yet, how long ya been doing it for.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 27, 2005)

JungleJuice said:
			
		

> ya not training rite, that why you aint massive yet, how long ya been doing it for.



write a routine for me then.  please.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 27, 2005)

JungleJuice said:
			
		

> ya not training rite, that why you aint massive yet, how long ya been doing it for.



P-Funk is all natural, where you are running 1.75 grams of test a week, there is a big difference.


----------



## JungleJuice (Apr 27, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> P-Funk is all natural, where you are running 1.75 grams of test a week, there is a big difference.



yeah i admit i run tha jucie big time to get big time but i been training 5 years natural before that and gained well on a similar routine i do now like.


----------



## JungleJuice (Apr 27, 2005)

Moday chest

Bench press 3x6-8
incline bench press 3x8-10
decline bench press 3x8-10
incline flies 3x8-10
flat flies 3x8-10
decline flies 3x8-10


Tuesday Back

Deadlift 3x6-8
Barbell rows 3x8-10
dumbell row 3x8-10
wide pull downs 3x 8-10
close pull down 8-10
cable pull downs 8-10

Wednesday legs

Suqats 3x 8-10
Leg Press 3 x 8-10
Leg Extensions 3X8-10
Lunges 3X15
SLDL 3 x 8-10
leg curl 3 x 8-10

Thursday DELTS

standing military press 3 x 8-10
Seated smith press 3 x 8-10
Seated dumbell press 3 x 8-10
lateral raise 3 x 8-10
alt front raise 3x 8-10

Friday Arms
Barbell curl 3 x 8-10
con culs 3 x 8-10
preacher curl 3 x 8-10
hammer curl 3 x 8-10
close bench 3 x 8-10
dip 3 x 8-10
bench dip 3 x 8-10
press down 3 x 8-10

saterday calves + abs

Standing calf 3 x 12
seated calf 3 x 12
leg press toe press 3 x 12
crunch 3 x 20
leg raise 3 x 20
leg up crunch 3 x 20
side bench 3 x 15


----------



## Mudge (Apr 27, 2005)

Thats a lot of fly work, looks like a chest routine for the birds.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 27, 2005)

thanks but:

a) that program is way to much volume.  i train at higher intensites and if I go all out on the bench I can't do any other horizontal exercise.

b) if you look at my programs I don't train BP's, I train movements.

c) like mudge said, i am all natural so i can't handle that much volume or frequency like you can

d) I am 4 weeks out from contest (5 if you count contest week) so that program is going to be to hard on my body in this hypocaolric state.


----------



## JungleJuice (Apr 27, 2005)

that aint shit you see what arnold used to do more for his chest like 20 sets 3 times a week and tha man the best in his time.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 27, 2005)

JungleJuice said:
			
		

> that aint shit you see what arnold used to do more for his chest like 20 sets 3 times a week and tha man the best in his time.




arnold was on gear!!  i am not!


----------



## JungleJuice (Apr 27, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> arnold was on gear!!  i am not!


 
yeah i did like 15 sets for bigs and 12 sets for smalls for years natural and i grew big with massive eating.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 27, 2005)

JungleJuice said:
			
		

> yeah i did like 15 sets for bigs and 12 sets for smalls for years natural and i grew big with massive eating.




1) good for you.

2) post some pics so we can see your superior genetics

3) if you read my journal you would see that hypertrophy isn't even my main goal so why the fuck are you telling my how to train???


----------



## JungleJuice (Apr 27, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 1) good for you.
> 
> 2) post some pics so we can see your superior genetics
> 
> 3) if you read my journal you would see that hypertrophy isn't even my main goal so why the fuck are you telling my how to train???



yeah i dont think its cos i have superior genetics just that its how training should be, it may not be that easy for sum but ya know easy isnt what it alll about!

word!


----------



## JungleJuice (Apr 27, 2005)

if ya look at maurice greens training eva he does so much more then you do man, and all tha pro athletes but ya know betta dude huh?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 27, 2005)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JungleJuice*
> _i been lookin at all ya work outs but yo dont do enough sets, is it cos your are injured_
> 
> ...


 I knew this was coming after reading a couple of JJ's posts


----------



## JungleJuice (Apr 27, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I knew this was coming after reading a couple of JJ's posts



what ya talking about bro, lol suppose you do like 4 sets for chet to huh


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 27, 2005)

JungleJuice said:
			
		

> what ya talking about bro, lol suppose you do like 4 sets for chet to huh


No , few more .  Just that most of your posts seem critical , instead of constructive, maybe I'm just reading it wrong.


----------



## JungleJuice (Apr 27, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> No , few more .  Just that most of your posts seem critical , instead of constructive, maybe I'm just reading it wrong.



hey man maybe its constructive critisiam huh! lol


----------



## P-funk (Apr 27, 2005)

JungleJuice said:
			
		

> if ya look at maurice greens training eva he does so much more then you do man, and all tha pro athletes but ya know betta dude huh?




they are on shit dude!!

and plus, looking at your avi you look like a fucking pussy to me.


----------



## JungleJuice (Apr 27, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> they are on shit dude!!
> 
> and plus, looking at your avi you look like a fucking pussy to me.



pussy lol cos its a small pic rezied look at my pussy 20 + inch arm in my gallery man you dip shit


----------



## P-funk (Apr 27, 2005)

JungleJuice said:
			
		

> pussy lol cos its a small pic rezied look at my pussy 20 + inch arm in my gallery man you dip shit




hahah, I did look at your gallery and that was what I was reffering too.  hhahah, look at yourself!!  You are a joke.  What do you do, bicep curls all day?  You take all those steroids for what?  My legs are as big as yours are and from the side my chest is as bg as yours is too.  Your arms are just bigger...hahaha, man, if I was on shit and I looked like you I would fucking kill myself or find the dealer and beat his ass becasue that shit isn't working...or wait, maybe you just don't know how to workout.    hahahahahah


----------



## P-funk (Apr 27, 2005)

those arms have to be photoshoped, you have such a fucking bird chest for your body!!  hahahhahahah, man that is great.  I am not even trying to be a bb'er and I have better genetics than you. hahahhaha, you shold be ashamed of yourself!! hahahhahahaha, you should kill youself right now!! You suck. hahahaha....


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 27, 2005)

*Advice for JungleJuice*

You spend a hell of a lot of time critiquing other people's training routines and talking yourself up, but I notice that you spend not nearly enough time trying to improve your spelling and grammar.

 Seriously, JJ. That is more important than how much juice you're on, or how big your bi's are, or how much more you know about training than anyone else alive (and honestly, my grandmother can write up a smarter training routine than you).

 ---------------

 I am so annoyed by this guy I can't even see straight right now.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 27, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> You spend a hell of a lot of time critiquing other people's training routines and talking yourself up, but I notice that you spend not nearly enough time trying to improve your spelling and grammar.
> 
> Seriously, JJ. That is more important than how much juice you're on, or how big your bi's are, or how much more you know about training than anyone else alive (and honestly, my grandmother can write up a smarter training routine than you).
> 
> ...




lol....let me try to talk like him:



werd ked, u right.  i see what u sayin' yo.  peace....


haha, i love stupid people.  without them i would have nothing to laugh about.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 27, 2005)

JungleJuice said:
			
		

> hey man maybe its constructive critisiam huh! lol


  Where I come from, "constructive" and "condescending" are not synonyms.

 And what the fuck is "critisiam"? 

 JESUS H. CHRIST! JJ GO BACK TO SCHOOL. ANd if by chance you have a degree, I IMPLORE that you go get your money back from that institution. THEY FUCKING ROBBED YOU BLIND.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 27, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Where I come from, "constructive" and "condescending" are not synonyms.




he can't be condescending to me.....he is to stupid.  hahahaha, but I can talk down to him.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 27, 2005)

Oh man you never fail to crack me up


----------



## Mudge (Apr 27, 2005)

JungleJuice said:
			
		

> pussy lol cos its a small pic rezied look at my pussy 20 + inch arm in my gallery man you dip shit



Making the pic smaller always makes me look bigger.


----------



## JungleJuice (Apr 27, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> hahah, I did look at your gallery and that was what I was reffering too.  hhahah, look at yourself!!  You are a joke.  What do you do, bicep curls all day?  You take all those steroids for what?  My legs are as big as yours are and from the side my chest is as bg as yours is too.  Your arms are just bigger...hahaha, man, if I was on shit and I looked like you I would fucking kill myself or find the dealer and beat his ass becasue that shit isn't working...or wait, maybe you just don't know how to workout.    hahahahahah



your remind me of a little dog that barks as loud as it can but sounds like a poof mate.


----------



## JungleJuice (Apr 27, 2005)

you legs arnt big your just 5`5" foot midget so they look bigish on your small frame, i am 6`3" my quads are 28+ inch last time i mesured


----------



## JungleJuice (Apr 27, 2005)

delete ^^^ posted that twice


----------



## JungleJuice (Apr 27, 2005)

no they are 29 just mesured, well just over    
i just put a better pic of quads up, you gonna bark again huh?


----------



## JungleJuice (Apr 27, 2005)

anyhow cant be bother to argue with ya, you look great mate, real good for a short natural guy... keep up the good work matey


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 27, 2005)

ok... JJ. You really don't look all that great, for someone who admits to taking stuff. Not to mention you're annoying as hell, oh wait. I already mentioned that earlier. But it bears repeating. 

Furthermore, I'm still trying to figure out why you even STARTED this bull to begin with, comparing your (cough-not so awesome-cough) physique to Patrick's when there is nothing about the two of you that merits comparison, from body types, to training styles, to goals -- not to mention, you are a user and a prick and he is neither -- and attempting to call him out on having a shitty routine or not knowing how to train, when in fact, you don't know jack about him or his experience. You come out of nowhere, BARKING LIKE A BIG DOG -- ironically that is the very same thing you tell Patrick that HE sounds like, but really it's you "mate" who is doing all the barking. And if this were a real neighborhood and you were a real dog barking up all this crap, I would sneak by your owner's house and put some visine in your dog food at the very least.

I'm normally not even this outspoken with strangers, but when someone like you comes around talking this level of trash -- oh my god. I just can't control myself!


----------



## JungleJuice (Apr 27, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> ok... JJ. You really don't look all that great, for someone who admits to taking stuff. Not to mention you're annoying as hell, oh wait. I already mentioned that earlier. But it bears repeating.
> 
> Furthermore, I'm still trying to figure out why you even STARTED this bull to begin with, comparing your (cough-not so awesome-cough) physique to Patrick's when there is nothing about the two of you that merits comparison, from body types, to training styles, to goals -- not to mention, you are a user and a prick and he is neither -- and attempting to call him out on having a shitty routine or not knowing how to train, when in fact, you don't know jack about him or his experience. You come out of nowhere, BARKING LIKE A BIG DOG -- ironically that is the very same thing you tell Patrick that HE sounds like, but really it's you "mate" who is doing all the barking. And if this were a real neighborhood and you were a real dog barking up all this crap, I would sneak by your owner's house and put some visine in your dog food at the very least.
> 
> I'm normally not even this outspoken with strangers, but when someone like you comes around talking this level of trash -- oh my god. I just can't control myself!



woof woof


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 27, 2005)

Seriously JJ, if you want to start trouble and act like this fine. But leave people's journals alone, this is not the place for it. Keep the assanine behavior in the regular forums


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 27, 2005)

Brother Patrick, YOU are the Man, don't let this guy or anyone ever make you doubt in yourself!!! You have helped me out tremendously and I appreciate it!!! Your w/o's are tuff as Hell and VERY Intense!!! Just my 2 cents


----------



## BritChick (Apr 27, 2005)

Fucking HELL!!!   
My tummy now hurts from laughing so hard, where the fuck do you find these people Funky?!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 27, 2005)

All I can really say to this guy is that you suck.  For taking as much shit as you are and being a bodybuilder at 6'3" with 29" quads your physique sucks my cock.  I don't and haven't for an entire year done any hypertophy specific training, I am completly natural and genetically my build is equal or better than yours in some respects.  hahahahaha, you should be so disappointed.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 27, 2005)

Pat,

just got caught up with your journal. you could'a called me biotch, i got a new #, i texted you a couple of days ago but if you didn't get it i'll PM my # just lemme know.

That guy is just funny. 5 bucks says those pics aren't even real...


----------



## P-funk (Apr 27, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> Pat,
> 
> just got caught up with your journal. you could'a called me biotch, i got a new #, i texted you a couple of days ago but if you didn't get it i'll PM my # just lemme know.
> 
> That guy is just funny. 5 bucks says those pics aren't even real...



my number is the same but i got a new service (from sprint to verizon) so my phone was screwy for awhile.  email your new #.


I hung out with george today!!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 28, 2005)

4/28/05

BW- 181

Lower body

well, this workout officially sucked!  I am so wioped out and tired now all the time and have no energy to push for reps.  I have come to the conclusion that BBing under 200lbs (and esp. naturl BBing) is pretty much the lamest thing ever.  I mean, who the hell cares how ripped or conditioned you are at that point.  When it comes down to it you are nothing but skinny.  The whole concept is just lame as hell.  Unless you are big ripped and on roids why bother competing?  You just look stupid IMO.  I can't wait till this show is over so that I don't have to compete again.  The whole sport is so vane and lame.


high hang clean shrug from pins
RI= 30sec
225/2x10

just worked on some speed getting the bar from above the knee to a shrug position.  Didn't do any clean pulls, just kept my arms straight and shrugged.

squats
RI= rest pause up to 26reps.  did some reps, racke the bar, took a breath (usually under 30sec), and did some more reps
295/13, 3, 3, 3, 2, 2= 26 total reps

I was originally going to go for 295 for 20 but I am so tired I got to 13 and decided to be safe instead of stupid (so I went for 26 total instead).  It sucked.  What a crock of shit.  this really sucked, i am not happy about it.  I was sinking them really deep today and squated narrow stance.  This was just a pathetic display.  I ahve 4 more weeks to go (3 weeks of training cause I don't count contest week) and I jsut want this to end now.  I hate bb'ing.

squat band good mornings
RI= 30sec
med. size band/20x3

seated leg curl
RI= 30sec
TUT hold at contraction of each rep
170/15, 10

45 degree calf raise
RI= 60sec
360/10x4

bb wrist curls
65/20x2
RG BB wrist curl
45/15x2

bench rev. hyper
BW/20x2

sit ups (feet up in air)
BW/50x1

posing
stretching


I am in a bad mood today.  I am really hungry, very crabby, very worn down and very tired.  the diet owns me right now and my workouts are suffering.


----------



## bludevil (Apr 28, 2005)

p-funk, that was hilarious. Very nice comebacks   
As for your progress, don't be so hard on yourself. You look great. It's more of a mental thing. I know, you bulk up and you think you look fat, you cut and then you think you look to skinny. It's a never ending battle. For me, I would rather have a PL type body but my wife hates that look. She likes the athletic bb type, and since she has the pooty, guess who wins? Yeah, athletic bb type, here I come.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 28, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> p-funk, that was hilarious. Very nice comebacks
> As for your progress, don't be so hard on yourself. You look great. It's more of a mental thing. I know, you bulk up and you think you look fat, you cut and then you think you look to skinny. It's a never ending battle. For me, I would rather have a PL type body but my wife hates that look. She likes the athletic bb type, and since she has the pooty, guess who wins? Yeah, athletic bb type, here I come.



It isn't a matter of like or dislike.  I like to be lean (although i hate being contest lean), I never like being fat.  10-11% is good for me.  But I like to eat so that when I go train for performance and can....PERFORM!!  That is all I care about, speed, strength, performance.  I am not concerned with size.  So, eating this low of cals gets in the way of what I can do and it pisses me off.


----------



## JungleJuice (Apr 28, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> All I can really say to this guy is that you suck.  For taking as much shit as you are and being a bodybuilder at 6'3" with 29" quads your physique sucks my cock.  I don't and haven't for an entire year done any hypertophy specific training, I am completly natural and genetically my build is equal or better than yours in some respects.  hahahahaha, you should be so disappointed.



well no mate i won the EFP superheavyweight in 2004 in nottingham england mate 
http://www.extremenutrition.co.uk/athletes/stuart_core/index.php


----------



## JungleJuice (Apr 28, 2005)

also arnolds quads were 28 1/2 inch mate but i suppose you got betta genetics then him to mate, Fuck you are gonna be the greatest dude..lol


*edit by p-funk*

"sorry dude, I am a dumb ass, I didn't read your journal and know nothing about you because if I did I would see that you have no interest in hypertrophy or being a bb'er.  You have nothing to do with it.  I am a stupid cock sucker."


----------



## P-funk (Apr 28, 2005)

hey Jungle juice...i edited your post up there since you are obviously stupid and can't read my journal so hopefully that helps.

now you can go back to sucking man juice.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 28, 2005)

Muwahahahaha

Moderator powers they are great.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 28, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Muwahahahaha
> 
> Moderator powers they are great.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 28, 2005)

they are great, but P's JJ impression was very much understandable, where as JJ's posts you sort of have to know UK urban street, gorilla lingo.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 28, 2005)

23.5" arms and 29" quads sounds a bit odd, because mine are about that size and my arms are 19s.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 28, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> 23.5" arms and 29" quads sounds a bit odd, because mine are about that size and my arms are 19s.



lol, his arms and quads are the same size!



Look, honestly I don't really care about this guy.  The whole thing is that he came into my journal and just started tellling me how I should be training without reading what my goals are or seeing my programs that led up to what I am doing now.  I mean shit, this guy does more chest work in one workout than I do in a month.  but it has nothing to do with what I am doing.  Has he ever done an olympic clean or a snatch?  does he do ballistic training?? NO!!  So what the hell is he coming in here telling me about my program for.


----------



## Uzi9 (Apr 28, 2005)

hummmm


----------



## oaktownboy (Apr 28, 2005)

i guarantee you are feeling better than me right now p...i feel you bout dieting down so far.. i mean if u aren't winning or making money..why do it?it's awfully stressful like u said..but u gotta find a happy medium bruh..you are getting way too hard on yourself


----------



## P-funk (Apr 28, 2005)

oak, how are you feeling??


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 28, 2005)

JungleJuice said:
			
		

> also arnolds quads were 28 1/2 inch mate but i suppose you got betta genetics then him to mate, Fuck you are gonna be the greatest dude..lol
> 
> 
> *edit by p-funk*
> ...


    That was a good one Brother FUNK!!!


----------



## APG (Apr 28, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> 23.5" arms and 29" quads sounds a bit odd, because mine are about that size and my arms are 19s.



 He said that his arm are just under 21 inc cold but his sponsor made him add a few inc.  IMO he is huge but enjoys starting arguments. I don't believe he honestly believes the information in his posts and only does so to get everyone wound up.  By the way P Funk you are looking good the camara doesnt lie


----------



## P-funk (Apr 28, 2005)

172.213.188.25  that is the IP adress of UZI
172.213.188.25  That is the IP adress of JUngle Juice..

same guy!!  ban the fucker!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 28, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 172.213.188.25  that is the IP adress of UZI
> 172.213.188.25  That is the IP adress of JUngle Juice..
> 
> same guy!!  ban the fucker!


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Apr 28, 2005)

What gave it away, the 5th grade education ?


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 28, 2005)

SPIKE1257 said:
			
		

> What gave it away, the 5th grade education ?


Hey.............Not ALL 5th graders are THAT stupid!!!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 28, 2005)

God, I missed all the fun?  I say ban him.  Do it Mudge, I know your reading this


----------



## Stu (Apr 28, 2005)

I say ban him, i bet uzi9 was leon77 as well, his spelling was shit just like jungle juices. The actual guy hes pretending to be is a guy called stuart core.


----------



## Uzi9 (Apr 29, 2005)

I atually found the whole experience quite hillarious stringing you guys along by claiming to be a guy that was all over musclemag a few years back before he got put in prision! now no company will touch him. I thought It was obvious when i said "i got the hardcore stuff doing 500mg jab for like ages now how long should i do tha shit" and "i dont wanna do tha novla cos that will give me tha tities rite?" lmfao. 

I would like to make a few point while i now have time to reflex.

1 P-Funk you said that the guy in the pic looks like shit, hummm well he just won the best amature bodybuilding contest in Briton in the super heavyweight class, the problem being in an arguement the best way to aviod looking the fool is not to argue points that are obviously unture.

2 I was amazed at the flaming jj recieved while posting routine info, disagreement is one thing but down right bitching is another, it seems like no pro bodybuilder could come to this site and post what he does because he will probley fight a never ending battle.

3 The word "groupie" on here brings a whole new meaning to the word.

4


----------



## P-funk (Apr 29, 2005)

Uzi that is great!!  You are obviously not smart enough to debate with anyone on this forum so instead you start a fake name and just come to pick fights.  You think I am arrogant but I am not, I am just smarter than you.....a lot smarter.


----------



## Uzi9 (Apr 29, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Uzi that is great!! You are obviously not smart enough to debate with anyone on this forum so instead you start a fake name and just come to pick fights. You think I am arrogant but I am not, I am just smarter than you.....a lot smarter.


humm i have a degree from uni, but the point i wish to pull up is that jj said an opinion on the subject of not doing enough sets and asked if your injured? you replied "your stupid," that is fact that you bite to quick and arrogant to the fact of people opinions and think most people are "slagging" you down.

Do you have SMS problems P-Funk?


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 29, 2005)

why is this guy not banned yet?

 and i believe the routine posted got shit on because it is ridiculous, especially for some who isn't on stuff, and you posted it almost as a suggestion of what p should be doing. like, "this is what I do, and it's the right way to do it." 

 A degree from a university doesn't mean shit, but congratulations for finishing school. Intelligence and education are not necessarily correlated. 

 And the bottom line still remains, you came in here clearly intending to do nothing but start shit, so you were met with that attitude in mind. Whether you came in as yourself or as some guy we've never heard of or whothefuckever, you came in here starting shit for no reason. 

 By the way it isn't "groupies" it is "friends". Friends stick up for each other when they are attacked for no good reason. Funny little concept, that one, friendship.


----------



## Uzi9 (Apr 29, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> why is this guy not banned yet?
> 
> and i believe the routine posted got shit on because it is ridiculous, especially for some who isn't on stuff, and you posted it almost as a suggestion of what p should be doing. like, "this is what I do, and it's the right way to do it."
> 
> ...


Hummmmmmm


----------



## Uzi9 (Apr 29, 2005)

1. quote me on anything jj said to attack people when i wasnt provoked.

2.And generally if you tested the IQ of English people with degrees and without there would be a pattern of higher IQ on average with people that hold a degree, so to state it dosnt mean "shit" is again arrogant


----------



## Uzi9 (Apr 29, 2005)

Also saying negative things about peoples training and giving an opinion isnt attacking people personally like calling them stupid is, it is a disagreement, BIG differance.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 29, 2005)

Uzi9 said:
			
		

> And Quote Me On Anything Jj Said To Attack People When I Wasnt Provoked


 Your opening line on this journal was to tell him he isn't doing enough sets, as if there is only one way to work out. you said you'd been reading his workouts. well if you'd been reading his workouts you'd know that 1) he's got different goals than a lot of people on this forum, 2) he's got a pretty established concept for how he trains and has seen great results in the past year from what he's been doing, 3) there is more than one way to get from point a to point b.

 he then told you you are stupid, because, well... you are. You siad you'd read the journal but if you had, you'd know not to even bother asking that question or tell him he's not doing enough sets.

 Then you go and tell him he's not training right. Attack. IMHO. Why would he not be training right? And how would you know? you know what i'm saying? Your approach was just all wrong. If you'd wanted to start an INTELLIGENT discussion about different training styles or methods, you might have asked him to explain how come he does so few sets, and what is the logic behind it, but not come out and be like, "you're not training right, mate." 

 So from there on out, you/jj was perceived as a, i believe the term used on another thread was "SHIT DISTURBER" and treated accordingly. That is all.


----------



## Uzi9 (Apr 29, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Your opening line on this journal was to tell him he isn't doing enough sets, as if


And i said your not doing enough set?? big deal! its JJ`s opinion, many many many people would say the same who are better then P-Funk, it dosnt deserve being called stupid, its an opinion not a personal attack.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 29, 2005)

Uzi9 said:
			
		

> 2.And generally if you tested the IQ of English people with degrees and without there would be a pattern of higher IQ on average with people that hold a degree, so to state it dosnt mean "shit" is again arrogant


 There are a lot of intelligent people who can not afford to go to school for one reason or another, scholarships notwithstanding.

 And there is a difference between intelligence and knowledge. One you are born with and can develop to some extent, and the other you acquire. Therefore whether or not you go to college, you do not ACQUIRE intelligence.

 Most people with higher IQ end up going to college, yes, but so do a bunch of dumbasses who are there only because their parents insist they "do something" with their lives, so they go and major in liberal arts or something generic just to get a piece of paper, before returning to their regular life as a dumbass somewhere four years later.

 That is why i say that your saying you got a degree doesn't really mean anything as a defense to you being stupid.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 29, 2005)

Uzi9 said:
			
		

> And i said your not doing enough set?? big deal! its JJ`s opinion, many many many people would say the same who are better then P-Funk, it dosnt deserve being called stupid, its an opinion not a personal attack.


 Well, if you want to put it that way, then it is also an opinion that you are stupid. It isn't an attack, just someone stating an opinion based on the way you came in here.


----------



## Uzi9 (Apr 29, 2005)

But i suppose some people are very deffensive and try to read into what people mean in a negative way, its a defense mechanism that is very inaccurate.


----------



## Uzi9 (Apr 29, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Well, if you want to put it that way, then it is also an opinion that you are stupid. It isn't an attack, just someone stating an opinion based on the way you came in here.


No you are wrong, a persons work can be criticised without being personal, but criticising a person on something so broad and personal as someone`s intelligence is personal and is considered an attack on a person.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 29, 2005)

Uzi9 said:
			
		

> But i suppose some people are very deffensive and try to read into what people mean in a negative way, its a defense mechanism that is very inaccurate.


 There was nothing to read into about what you said. you said you'd been reading the journal but then asked a question, which, if you'd been reading the journal for real, you'd realize was an unnecessary question because your answer is IN the journal. So it was clear (and later confirmed when you posted "I atually found the whole experience quite hillarious stringing you guys along by claiming to be a guy ..."), that you were just trying to provoke.

 OK uzi/jj - it's been fun. but i have to get my day started. Cheers.


----------



## Uzi9 (Apr 29, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> So it was clear (and later confirmed when you posted "I atually found the whole experience quite hillarious stringing you guys along by claiming to be a guy ..."), that you were just trying to provoke.
> 
> OK uzi/jj - it's been fun. but i have to get my day started. Cheers.


 Finding something hillarious and stringing people along dosnt mean i was provoking people, i found it funny some people belived there was a champ bodybuilder in the forum, that dons`t mean provoke? your points and what you "try" to draw up holds nothing in real term but what your brain adds up in your head to draw conclusions on what my emotions are.


----------



## Uzi9 (Apr 29, 2005)

This will be my last post in P-Funks training Log, as I think a training log is to comment on just training, and dont wish to distract the tools of the game no matter how arsy the player is.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 29, 2005)

Uzi9 said:
			
		

> This will be my last post in P-Funks training Log, as I think a training log is to comment on just training, and dont wish to distract the tools of the game no matter how arsy the player is.


Gee, do you think that NOW fuckface?


----------



## Yanick (Apr 29, 2005)

man when is this jerkoff gonna be banned already?

it seems we get a new troll on this board every week now, what gives? don't these dickheads have anything better to do than start trouble.

mudge, please tell me this fucker's been/will be banned...pretty please.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 29, 2005)

Uzi9 said:
			
		

> Also saying negative things about peoples training and giving an opinion isnt attacking people personally like calling them stupid is, it is a disagreement, BIG differance.



So you train HIT style but then tell everyone to do high volume? You graduated Uni and think that this whole thing is funny?

Primary school antics.


----------



## oaktownboy (Apr 29, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Uzi that is great!!  You are obviously not smart enough to debate with anyone on this forum so instead you start a fake name and just come to pick fights.  You think I am arrogant but I am not, I am just smarter than you.....a lot smarter.


haha..LMAO..you tell him P


----------



## Mudge (Apr 29, 2005)

Calling P-Funk arrogant is just laughable, try reading this journal!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 29, 2005)

4/29/05

BW- 180.5 LOL.  real veiny though.  even had veins in my lats on the front double bi.  

Upper Vertical

Man, I didn't have a 6am today so I got to sleep in to 5:30.  That makes a huge difference in my workout!!  I felt great today and I am really awake now.

BB standing overhead press
RI= 90sec
185/5, 4, 4

First set was fine.  Could have maybe gotten 6-7 to failure.  The second and third sets weren't to bad either.  I am with Dr. Leisnter when he says that the standing overhead press is the real true test of uper body pressing strength.  After this contest I wont be benching (at least not heavy but pretty much not at all) for a while as it tightens up my chest and keeps me from getting into a good snatch position.  I will be doing more overhead pressing instead.

Overhand grip pull ups
RI= 60sec
BW + 20/8,6,6

Db lateral raise
RI= 30sec
25/10x3

WG pull up
BW/10x1

no rest, right into....

RG pull down
drop set- plate#13/6, plate#9/6

standing DB alt. curls
RI= 30sec
40/8,8,5  (reps on each hand)

BB shrugs  (no wraps; overhand grip)
345/8x3

grip keeps getting stronger and stronger!!

Hise Shrugs
205/15
275/15
315/15
335/15

these are a great exercise that I kind of forgot about.  Basically you load up the bar and get in the position you would for a high bar back squat.  Stand as erect as possible and shrug as high as you can.  they feel great and can be an excellent exercise for building confidence with heavier weights on the squat.  I should have gone heavier but I haven't done them for a long time so I just banged out reps.

decline situps (with plate overhead)
BW + 45/20x3


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 29, 2005)

My goodness Brother Funk, still doin BIG movements!!! Awesome job. I can't wait to see pics of the day of your contest. Your gonna have to change your name from P-Funk, to P-Freak!!! Keep it up!!!


----------



## LiftinBear (Apr 29, 2005)

Doing good there P.
Keep it up bud!!!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 30, 2005)

4/30/05

bike sprints
5min warm up

sprints were 20/40 (sprint/recovery) at increasing intensities

level 7 x 2 sprints
level 8 x 2 sprints
level 9 x 2 sprints
level 10 x 2 sprints
level 11 x 2 sprints
level 12 x 2 sprints

cool down


----------



## Pylon (May 1, 2005)

Dude, you've got nice cardio numbers for a guy your size (or any size bodybuilder, for that matter.).  I wish I could get that kind of cardio work in....Well done!


----------



## rangers97 (May 2, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> BB standing overhead press
> RI= 90sec
> 185/5, 4, 4
> 
> First set was fine. Could have maybe gotten 6-7 to failure. The second and third sets weren't to bad either. I am with Dr. Leisnter when he says that the standing overhead press is the real true test of uper body pressing strength. After this contest I wont be benching (at least not heavy but pretty much not at all) for a while as it tightens up my chest and keeps me from getting into a good snatch position. I will be doing more overhead pressing instead.


Hey P-funk....I kind of have a messed up shoulder right now, so I need to be careful of what I do...right now I can do heavy db overhead pressing (well right now I do like 70lb dbs, heavy for me) with minimal pain, but if I go to the barbell with any type of weight over like 145lbs, it just hurts too much to do...I think I can continue to increase on the dbs without the pain....SO...do you think I am missing out on anything by using dbs as opposed the the barbell for overhead pressing?  Since you believe it to be such an important indicator of strength, is there anything about the dbs that is inferior to the standard barbell overhead pressing??  Thanks!


----------



## Yanick (May 2, 2005)

rangers97 said:
			
		

> Hey P-funk....I kind of have a messed up shoulder right now, so I need to be careful of what I do...right now I can do heavy db overhead pressing (well right now I do like 70lb dbs, heavy for me) with minimal pain, but if I go to the barbell with any type of weight over like 145lbs, it just hurts too much to do...I think I can continue to increase on the dbs without the pain....SO...do you think I am missing out on anything by using dbs as opposed the the barbell for overhead pressing?  Since you believe it to be such an important indicator of strength, is there anything about the dbs that is inferior to the standard barbell overhead pressing??  Thanks!



are you overhead pressing like a BB'er, with your elbows flared out and stopping at your nose/chin level?

the funkster OH presses like a Oly lifter, meaning from a rack position and elbows out in front of you. changes the plain of motion that you press in and depending on what your shoulder problems are it will help greatly. once Pat taught me how to properly OH press and benchpress my shoulder tendonitis went away in a couple of months and thats all while lifting heavier than i ever had in my life because i switched over to PL'ing instead of BB.


----------



## rangers97 (May 2, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> are you overhead pressing like a BB'er, with your elbows flared out and stopping at your nose/chin level?
> 
> the funkster OH presses like a Oly lifter, meaning from a rack position and elbows out in front of you. changes the plain of motion that you press in and depending on what your shoulder problems are it will help greatly. once Pat taught me how to properly OH press and benchpress my shoulder tendonitis went away in a couple of months and thats all while lifting heavier than i ever had in my life because i switched over to PL'ing instead of BB.


Can you explain that "elbows out in front of you" a little better? I'm just having a hard time picturing how that would work, thanks


----------



## Yanick (May 2, 2005)

rangers97 said:
			
		

> Can you explain that "elbows out in front of you" a little better? I'm just having a hard time picturing how that would work, thanks



BBers will have their elbows flared out so the humerus will make a 180 degree angle (or close to that) with the rest of the body (imagine looking at someone from the top). if taking that same perspective on an oly lifter their humerus' will make about a 45 degree angle with the body, it'll look something like this from the top

\__/

i'll look for a picture on web and get back to you, but maybe my description helped a little.


----------



## rangers97 (May 2, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> BBers will have their elbows flared out so the humerus will make a 180 degree angle (or close to that) with the rest of the body (imagine looking at someone from the top). if taking that same perspective on an oly lifter their humerus' will make about a 45 degree angle with the body, it'll look something like this from the top
> 
> \__/
> 
> i'll look for a picture on web and get back to you, but maybe my description helped a little.


OK, I do understand it a bit better now, but it seems to me that doing it like this would require you to lean back moreso during the movement to lift the weight, assuming you are not doing a push press and keeping your knees locked, and also would almost be more like a really high incline bench press (in a way).  with your elbows flared out, at least with dbs anyway, it would seem to hit more of the shoulders as opposed to the upper chest.
Is that the reason you would eliminate the bench press from your routine, since it is hitting chest moreso>?


----------



## Yanick (May 2, 2005)

rangers97 said:
			
		

> OK, I do understand it a bit better now, but it seems to me that doing it like this would require you to lean back moreso during the movement to lift the weight, assuming you are not doing a push press and keeping your knees locked, and also would almost be more like a really high incline bench press (in a way).  with your elbows flared out, at least with dbs anyway, it would seem to hit more of the shoulders as opposed to the upper chest.
> Is that the reason you would eliminate the bench press from your routine, since it is hitting chest moreso>?



no, oly/strongman athletes don't really care about bench pressing since its not a very functional exercise, despite what muscle and fitness says. other than powerlifting, benchpressing is a pretty useless movement and like Pat says it tightens up the chest so snatching becomes more difficult. in strongman, horizontal pressing strength is pretty useless because you never really do anything of that nature, but overhead pressing is much more important because you lift stuff over your head a lot.

in regards to leaning back, i read a while ago something by the deceased Mel Siff that you lean back from two things. one is that you need to lean back so the bar can clear you head, because oly lifters start the OH press from the rack position or laying across your front delts/clavicle, and the other is because of the push of triceps against the bar which will make you lean back a bit. properly overhead pressing means that as soon as the bar clears your head you want keep it directly overhead so that if you look at someone from the side the bar looks like it will split them in half.

i'm not able to find a good picture of an overhead press, but there is one in Supertraining of Mel Siff so if anyone has that and a scanner maybe they'll throw it up there if not i'll do it when i get home later tonight...if i remember


----------



## rangers97 (May 2, 2005)

very cool, thanks for the words of wisdom!  How is this form of OH pressing on your triceps though?  Like I said I have a somewhat bad shoulder, but I also have pretty bad elbows too, yes I am a mess, lol, and I am very limited in what I can do.  I pretty much know what I can and can't do and I guess I would need to try this movement to see how it feels on my tris....I mean there would be no good in eliminating my shoulder pain if I act up the elbow pain, lol.  I definitely want to do some form of a standing overhead lift in my routine as opposed to seated, so I will try it and see what happens.  Can this olympic style lift be done with dbs or is the bar advantageous?


----------



## Yanick (May 2, 2005)

rangers97 said:
			
		

> very cool, thanks for the words of wisdom!  How is this form of OH pressing on your triceps though?  Like I said I have a somewhat bad shoulder, but I also have pretty bad elbows too, yes I am a mess, lol, and I am very limited in what I can do.  I pretty much know what I can and can't do and I guess I would need to try this movement to see how it feels on my tris....I mean there would be no good in eliminating my shoulder pain if I act up the elbow pain, lol.  I definitely want to do some form of a standing overhead lift in my routine as opposed to seated, so I will try it and see what happens.  Can this olympic style lift be done with dbs or is the bar advantageous?



regarding the bad elbows, you'd probably just have to try it out and see how it feels. about the shoulder pain though, what exactly is it that you have? i had impingement/tendonitis in my left shoulder and once i stopped flaring out my elbows on pressing movements they went away...this is after trying to rehab it myself, acupuncture, meds, massage over the course of about 1 year. i also very rarely do stuff like flyes and crossovers because i get pain for a couple of days after doing them.

If your going to do them with db's you'll have to use a more neutral grip (palms facing each other) and keep the movement the same as with the bar in terms of keeping your elbows more in front of you than to the side.


----------



## rangers97 (May 2, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> regarding the bad elbows, you'd probably just have to try it out and see how it feels. about the shoulder pain though, what exactly is it that you have? i had impingement/tendonitis in my left shoulder and once i stopped flaring out my elbows on pressing movements they went away...this is after trying to rehab it myself, acupuncture, meds, massage over the course of about 1 year. i also very rarely do stuff like flyes and crossovers because i get pain for a couple of days after doing them.
> 
> If your going to do them with db's you'll have to use a more neutral grip (palms facing each other) and keep the movement the same as with the bar in terms of keeping your elbows more in front of you than to the side.


Can't really describe the pain except that it flares up with any kind of bench pressing, flat or incline as well as overhead pressing.  Overhead with the bb is the worst pain, overhead with dbs the least pain.  Incline bench presses hurt them pretty bad as well.  I find that if I am able to pull my elbows back during the pressing motion (exactly what you told me not to do, lol) the pain is less.  The messed up thing is that there is absolutely no pain anytime other than during the actual movement.  After my workout, for example, it may be a little sore for an hour or 2 but then it goes away and is completely fine.

It is deep inside the shoulder, definitely not an impingement type of pain as I know what that feels like since I;ve had THAT before as well, thats the best I can describe, it feels deep within the shoulder, and hurts like hell at the bottom of pressing movements unless I pull my elbows back, to where they are perpendicular to my body.  That being said, I've never tried them your way, so it wouldn't hurt (no pun intended) to try 

How do you guys bench differently?


----------



## P-funk (May 2, 2005)

rangers, what yan is describing is pressing in the sagitla plane more.  Britchick had the same shoulder issues until I adjusted her pressing movement overhead.  bascically, like yan says it that if you were to take the DBs and hold them in position like where you start your press from.  Now, your elbows are flared out directly to the sides.  This can get iffy because there is very little room for the supraspinatus to move invetween the groove, this is typically where impingment will occur.  Also, as you fatigue, the DBs may begin to drift back a bit on you, causing some pressure to be placed on the subscapularis.  So, if you want to avoid these problems what I do is I hold the DBS in that flared out position and before I press all I do is move my elbows so that instead of pointing to the sides the are pointing more infront of me (not directly straight ahead but more off to an angle inbetwee straigh and to the side).  I guess some would call that the scapular plane and that is where shoulder scaption gets its name.  This angle is a bit safer for the shoulder joint and girdle to handle.  Usually people with rotator cuff tears are told to press in this ROM for physical therapy as well.  With the BB it is more of the same thing.  I unrack the bar in the position that I olympic front squat (elbows out angleed a bit) and press from there.  clearing the head, I don't even need to lean back.  All I do is tuck my shin inwards and one the BB passes my eyes I push my chest through and press the weight up in a straight line directly overhead so that it is above my center of gravity and not out in front of me as there I would have to be leaned back to control the weight.

For benching we keep out elbows more into the sides and not as flared out as a lot of BBers do.  This puts more tensino on the triceps, think CG bench press but not as close of a grip.


----------



## P-funk (May 2, 2005)

5/2/05

BW- 181 *damn I am light!!

lower body

squats
RI= 60sec
335/1x15

Decided to just work on form today and do a bunch of singles.  weight felt light as hell and I was sinking them ass to the floor.  New trainer at the gym was watching me warm up with some squats and goddmornings and then when I put on 335 and sunk my rep he was like "shit, i really wanted to see if you shorten the depth a bit when you put on more weight.  I don't go so low if I put on more weight.  You really get all the way down there though!  Would I have to pay you to have you train me?" haha.  Anyway, weight felt light.  After reading a bunch of westside articles those guys work form so much!  We are talking about amazing lifters that have been in the game for 20-30 years!!  And they are still working technique.  I want to be a brilliant technicain in all of my lifts (squats, clean, snatch, etc..).  So i like to get under the bar and work on that stuff.  These felt good despite being really tired and beat.  I have 11 clitens today!!  No time for a nap.  

SLDL (over/under grip; no wraps)
RI=90sec
275/8
315/5x3

felt good on these too.

reverse hypers
BW + light jump start band/10
BW + med. band/10x2

felt good on these.

thats all.  No time to stretch or pose!!  To many clients to train today.


----------



## rangers97 (May 2, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> rangers, what yan is describing is pressing in the sagitla plane more. Britchick had the same shoulder issues until I adjusted her pressing movement overhead. bascically, like yan says it that if you were to take the DBs and hold them in position like where you start your press from. Now, your elbows are flared out directly to the sides. This can get iffy because there is very little room for the supraspinatus to move invetween the groove, this is typically where impingment will occur. Also, as you fatigue, the DBs may begin to drift back a bit on you, causing some pressure to be placed on the subscapularis. So, if you want to avoid these problems what I do is I hold the DBS in that flared out position and before I press all I do is move my elbows so that instead of pointing to the sides the are pointing more infront of me (not directly straight ahead but more off to an angle inbetwee straigh and to the side). I guess some would call that the scapular plane and that is where shoulder scaption gets its name. This angle is a bit safer for the shoulder joint and girdle to handle. Usually people with rotator cuff tears are told to press in this ROM for physical therapy as well. With the BB it is more of the same thing. I unrack the bar in the position that I olympic front squat (elbows out angleed a bit) and press from there. clearing the head, I don't even need to lean back. All I do is tuck my shin inwards and one the BB passes my eyes I push my chest through and press the weight up in a straight line directly overhead so that it is above my center of gravity and not out in front of me as there I would have to be leaned back to control the weight.
> 
> For benching we keep out elbows more into the sides and not as flared out as a lot of BBers do. This puts more tensino on the triceps, think CG bench press but not as close of a grip.


thanks funk......I have to imagine though that if my elbows are bad as well, this may not be the best idea for me?  Lots of tricep tension is generally not so good for me, but I will definitely try and see what happens..


----------



## P-funk (May 3, 2005)

5/3/05

BW- 181....YEAH BUDDY!!  LIGHT WEIGHT!!  YEP YEP!

upper horizontal

Bench press
RI= 90sec
275/4x3
225/8

felt pretty good today.  I am not much of a bench presser anyway so I am pretty happy as long as I can crank out 315 for 1.  This wasn't a bad day of pressing.  I realy am not into the exercise.  The second set was better than the first as I got really good positioning on the bench.  For warm ups I did lots of sets of 135 and I put a band around my wrists, attaching them together and pulling them taught.  That way I could really focus on pulling the bar apart and engaging the triceps.  My tri's are fried from benching today.  I was getting a pretty good hip dive as well.

two arm DB bent over rows
RI= 45sec
70/12
75/10
80/10x2

low incline DB press
RI= 30sec
tempo= 1/3/X.  Three counts in the whole and then an explosion
65/12
70/7
70/5

huge strenght drop off.  30sec rest is not enough for the explosion....lol


support rows (horizontal grip)
RI= 45sec
135/10
160/6
160/5

sraight bar trciep pressdown on lat machine
RI= 30sec
plate#7/12, 12, 8

rowing sprints
intensity= 10
300 meters x 52sec 

Persoanl best here!!! I am 8 sec away from the record of 44sec.  I was hitting 100m in 17sec today.  this was tough.

versa climber sprints
RI= 60sec
100m x 3 sprints

UGH!  I hate the versa climber.  It is brutal.

COC#1/5x3


----------



## Pylon (May 3, 2005)

Nice work!  Very impressive!


----------



## P-funk (May 3, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Nice work!  Very impressive!



thanks.

lol, i don't know about impressive.  Four weeks of hard dieting left so I guess it was okay given the circumstances.


----------



## bludevil (May 3, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> thanks.
> 
> lol, i don't know about impressive.  Four weeks of hard dieting left so I guess it was okay given the circumstances.



Given your current weight and diet restrictions, I'd say those were nice numbers.


----------



## GoalGetter (May 3, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> versa climber sprints
> RI= 60sec
> 100m x 3 sprints
> 
> UGH!  I hate the versa climber.  It is brutal.


 hmmm. i wonder where you could have gotten the idea to do a versa climber today


----------



## King Silverback (May 3, 2005)

Your last 2 w/o's where VERY Impressive Brother!!! Hats are tipped to you!!!


----------



## P-funk (May 4, 2005)

How do you know your girl loves you??

When she gets you a subscritption to Milo Strength training Journal for your birthday!!


----------



## GoalGetter (May 4, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> How do you know your girl loves you??
> 
> When she gets you a subscritption to Milo Strength training Journal for your birthday!!


----------



## Pylon (May 4, 2005)

Sweet gift.  Um...happy birthday, I guess...I didn't get you anything....


----------



## Yanick (May 4, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> How do you know your girl loves you??
> 
> When she gets you a subscritption to Milo Strength training Journal for your birthday!!



oh shit its your b-day!? why the fuck didn't you tell me freak?! Happy B-day brother, too bad your going to miami this weekend i would've came up with dennis and we would've hung out or something...maybe next week?


----------



## P-funk (May 4, 2005)

werd.


----------



## I'm Trying (May 4, 2005)

Happy Birthday Freak!!


----------



## P-funk (May 4, 2005)

thanks man


----------



## sara (May 4, 2005)

.


----------



## PreMier (May 4, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Sweet gift.  Um...happy birthday, I guess...I didn't get you anything....



Hahaha.. I did


----------



## P-funk (May 5, 2005)

sara- thanks

p- if you did you are so fucking dead!


----------



## P-funk (May 5, 2005)

5/5/05

BW- 181

lower body

box squat
RI= 30sec
195/3x10

worked on RFD.  reall trying to get a fast push off the box and solid hip drive.  Felt pretty good.  Varied my foot stance adn bar placement for each set.

good mornings
RI= 60sec
135/6
155/6
165/6
175/5

Worked the form.  Still really tight so it is a tough exercise.  I am getting them really deep though so that is a plus.

Leg press (weight not counting the leg press sled)
RI= 60sec
720/12
810/10x2

felt good.  the machine doesn't hold anymore than 810 (WTF??).  So, if I want more then I will have to load an olympic bar across the top of the sled and go from there.  I really could care less.  I am not big into the leg press or how much weight i can do on it.  It is just nice to mix it up sometimes.

seated leg curl
RI= 30sec
185/15
185/12

knee extensions
RI= 30sec
185/20
185/15

I hate that exercise.  A knee wrecker IMO.  But I just did it light for reps today just to do it.

seated calf raise
RI= 30sec
180/10x5

superset
a) bb wrist curl- 155/15x3
b) bb reverse wrist curl- 45/15, 15, 12

situps (feet elevated)
bw/50, 40, 30, 20, 10

that's all.



see ya guys on monday I am off to the NASM workshop in florida to learn some new things.


----------



## Yanick (May 5, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> worked on RFD



i see you're still reading supertraining.

have fun in Fl freak...we're hanging out when you get back just so you know


----------



## King Silverback (May 5, 2005)

Brother Funk, thats one heckuva w/o there!!! How are ya feelin?
Have fun in Florida!!!


----------



## LiftinBear (May 5, 2005)

Have a good weekend Patrick. Was checking in to see how things were going.
Have fun Bud!


----------



## PreMier (May 5, 2005)

RFD?  Im ignorant.


----------



## P-funk (May 6, 2005)

thanks guys

P- Rate of Force Development

I am on a luch break from the workshop!!  Gotta run.  It is fucking awesome!  I am learning some cool shit about programing and how I can relate it to my own programs.  I will report in full on monday or sunday night.


----------



## Pylon (May 6, 2005)

Sounds like a cool class.  Grab me an extra handout or two!


----------



## P-funk (May 9, 2005)

NASM Workshop recap....

Damn, that workshop was a lot of fun.   The reason I was taking it was because I am certified through NASM and to re-new my certification I need to do continung education credits as well as take a few quizzes.  I have to admit, when I first read through the NASM textbook to take the test 2 yaers ago there were a lot of things that I didn't like about it and I also didn't see how it really applied to me and what I was doing.  Things like balance and stabalization training etc.  I was just like, "whatever, these guys don't know anything about trying to get strong.  none of this stuff aplies to "real" weight lifting."  Trough the years, as my goals changed so did the focus of my studies and thoughts on training changed and I became more open minded to differnet training protocols as well as grasped a better understanding of what it means to write a "real program" and how that "real program" can help you achieve your goals.  I went to the workshop excited and open minded and ofcourse, ready to debate with the teachers a little bit.

Well, I got there and the two teachers where really cool.  One was a powerlifter from upstate NY and one of the old strength coaches from the Montreal expos, as well as worked with some olympic athletes.  The other, was a trainer in tampa Bay who trains a number of Major League Baseball players through their offseason programs.  Alright!!  This is going to be sweet!!  Basically they went throught the NASM template for training and showed us how it can be applied to atheletes and our own reagular run of the mill clients that are just looking for cosmetic changes.  The basis of the program is a linear set up which phase one starts with stabalization training.  In this phase they talked about the importance of training stability before training strength becasue if one can stablize the joints properly then one will be more effecient with their strength program when it comes time to go all out on a more stable surface.  We did things like one leg squats, one leg RDL and lots of core work.  Also, this phase the rep pace is pretty slow (4/2/2...eccentric/static/concentric) so the intensity is low.  This really takes aways the heavier weights and allows for the body to process better movement patterns as well as fatigue more the of the type I fibers in  stabalization exercises.  They were even not into things like wobble boards all that much saying that really if you are doing things right just training your presses or squats on one leg are going to be hard enough!!  The said that the Pheonix Suns and the baseball and basketball teams at Clarion University used the NASM template this year for their players and reported 80% less soft tissue injuries and ankle sprains than in previsous years!!  They feel that this phase is not only good for working on stabalization but also as a way to run through an active non-peak phase to give the body rest between strneght and power phases where you are trashing your system.  The second phase is pure strength training starting with integrating the stabalization work along with the strength work and then leading up to maximum strength training and follwing that with the third phase of training which is power training.  Ofcourse I enquired about the linear set up with well trained athletes and why not go to more of a conjugate approach.  the guy said I was right and showed me how he sets up a conjugate program for his athletes!  Sweet!!  The power phase and max strength training phases have no rep tempo implication except for explosive as fast as you can.  the begining of the strenght phase has a tempo of 3/2/1 (ecc/static/con) which is cool because it still allows for max force on the concentric and controls the negative and static as a way to work your eccentric strength and stimuluate some hypertrphy during TUT.  Cool shit, already stuff I had been playing with.

other stuff.....

-talked about squatting with your head looing up and said that it actually causes an anterior tilt in the pelvis because of the increased cervical extension which can place more pressure on your spine so it is better to squat with your head in a neutral spine position.  I never knew that!!

- they are very big on exercising and squating with the feet hip with apart and toes straigh ahead becasue for atheltes this is primarily the athleteic stance and when you run your gate should be hip drive straigh ahead to allow for maximum power.  I asked about the way I squat with my feet turned out and they said since i am doing something very specific I need to squat like that BUT I should practice working on the other way as well as, even though the weight will be a lot lighter, it will help me get maximum power when I squat my own way.

- they are big on stretching and cool down and self myo-facia release.  I told them I was flat footed and they powerlifter guy said taht I am not, he said he used to think he was too.  he said i am very tight in my calves (my peroneals) so he showed my some SMF stretching on the foam roller and stuff to work out the knots.  He said if I can get flexable lke that I will have better length tensin relationship through my lower body and it will traslate to a much stronger squat.

- we talked about the hyperextension bench (the 45 degree one).  I hadn't been doing this exercise for a while now because of some things I read about it and they just confirmed my belief that most people don't stabalize themselves properly on it and it will place a great amount of forceo nt he spine and can be very dangerous.  I agree. they do theirs on the stability ball as then you have to stabalize.

- they were really big on that stabalization phase and going back to it after so many weeks of strength and power training.  They were like "you ever see a guy come in the gym, hit a set on bench and then stand up and swing their arm around?  that is because they are just overloading that muscle with to much tension since the motor pattern is breaking down somwhere.  You can only go all out for so long before you need to go back to square one. Most guys train heavy until they start to feel and injury and then they take a week off or train light for a few week."  I am guilty of that!  They were very big on prehab training to prevent injuries and always owrking on joint integrity.  We got some cool scapula stabalizer exercises and rotator cuff work. 

- we talked about plyo's and learning some reactive exercises to do weeks before you even start a plyo routine so that you can absorb force in a safe manner.

Man, so much more stuff we learned about.  it was awesome!!  I am going to implement that stabalization phase into my training and hopefully work on building the joint strong and preventing injuries.  I am defenitly going to fit in a lot of things i learned to my own programing as I now have a better understanding of where they are coming from on this stuff.  I am going to really work on my rep tempo too, unless I am doing max training and power training obviously.  And, I am going to start taking my warm up and cool down much more seriously.


----------



## P-funk (May 9, 2005)

5/9/05

BW- 179

lower body

went light today since I was at that seminar all weeked, 9 hrs a day and flying on the plane has put me a little under the weather.  my throat is killing me.  My immune system is pretty shot now since i am 4 weeks out (not even that I care anymore.  I am so sick of it).  So I need to try and get and stay healthy.

warm up
SMF- calf/ITB/thoracic spine

squat
RI= 90sec
tempo= 3/2/1  (eccentric/static/concentric)
275/5x4

felt good.  tough tempo to go through.  didn't want to go heavier.  I felt under the weather.  worked on trying to keep the head neutral instead of looking up.

SLDL
RI= 90sec
tempo= 3/2/1
225/5x4

real light.  could have gone heavier. again, just a little sick


lying leg curl
rest= 30sec
tempo= 3/2/1
110/10,8,6

45 degree calf raise
RI= 30sec
280/12x3

COC#1/ 10sec x 3

cool down
SMF- calf/ITB
static stretching- lower body


----------



## bludevil (May 9, 2005)

good run-down on the class, sucks that your sick at 4 weeks out. Maybe it's something your body can beat quickly.


----------



## tucker01 (May 9, 2005)

Awesome run down on the class.  Sounded very imformative


----------



## Pylon (May 9, 2005)

wow, that's a ton of info.  Very cool!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 9, 2005)

Lots of good info there, P.   Would it worthwhile to make it a separate thread (perhaps a sticky) and post it in the training forum?


----------



## fUnc17 (May 9, 2005)

Great summary all that info was so useful, makes me want to change my tunnel vision approach to training, thanks P-funk.


----------



## King Silverback (May 9, 2005)

Outstanding read Brother Patrick, thanks for the heads up too!!! I never knew about keeping your head up in squats either, and toes pointed straight. Hmmm, will have to concentrate on those pointers tomorrow!!! Thanks again and I hope you feel better soon. Hold on Brother 4 more weeks!!!


----------



## P-funk (May 10, 2005)

5/10/05

BW- 177.5 (4 weeks to go.  Slowley tappering carbs so I am losing water.  176 is the heaviest you can be for a middle weight so I hope to be right at that line.  Otherwise I am going to have to be on the lighter end of light heavyweight.  YIKES!!)

Upper Horizontal

Ugh, something is really bothering me in my left shouler.  This should has been bad for many years.  I feel some sort of impingment or pull or something through my neck.  Maybe arthritis as I can't stop shrugging to try and crack it.  Try to do some easy prehab stuff for it before it gets worse.

warm up
SMF- lats

stability ball DB press
RI= 60sec
tempo= 3/2/1
65/12
70/10
70/7
the best part about the tempo is that I can use lighter weights for my shoulder instead of pressing heavy.

CG cable row
RI= 60sec
tempo= 3/2/1
plate#12/10
plate#10/10
plate#10/7

UGH, that was tough.

prone incline DB row (horizontal; elbows out)
RI= 30sec
tempo= 3/2/1
30/10x2

cable chest press (fet parallel)
RI= you go I go as I was working in with someone
tempo= 3/2/1
20/12
25/12
27.5/12
27.5/10

should have used even lighter weight to really focus on my core as I was leaning to much forward. these are much harder than a staggered stance as you no longer have that extended base in the sagital plane.

cable pressdown
RI= 30sec
tempo= 3/2/1
plate#12/12, 10 8

ball combo 3 (some scapular stabalixer work)
10 reps x 3 sets

row sprint
300m/52sec

even though I am still al ittle sick I did tie my best time.  I think I could have beaten it but I lost 3 secalong the line as I slipped off the row bench and had to reset myself quickley.

stair mill
10min

ugh, brutal!!

cable row crunches
stack/15x3

cool down
SMF- hams/calfs/lats

static stretching- upper body


----------



## tucker01 (May 12, 2005)

Let me guess you are too busy to Post


----------



## bludevil (May 12, 2005)

Man that must have been a grueling w/o. How long did it take?


----------



## P-funk (May 12, 2005)

Ian- yeah, been working so much lately. I am beat.

Blue- don't know how long it took.  Probably a little over an hour since I did cardio in there.  It was prety rough.


----------



## P-funk (May 12, 2005)

5/12/05

Bw-177

lower

high hang clean (from blocks) + front squat

165/ 2 hang cleans follwed by 5 front squats after the second clean
175/2;5
175/2;5
185/2;5
185/2;5

shoulder still a bit bothersome.  probably shouldn't have done these but I am stupid.  My pull were okay.  Form needs work since i haven't done any cleans for 2 or 3 weeks.  I can't wait to go to a more of a full on olympic routine and stop bench pressing.  I was happy to pull 185 from the high hang position since last time I was doing power cleans with 195 from the floor.

rack deadlift (from below knee; overhand hook grip)
275/10
295/8x2

not bad considering it was an overhand hook grip and not my usual over under.


lateral lunge (DB's held up at ear level)
15/10x3

ugh, tough......really out of breath and beat after these.  Even with 15lb DBs to do this exercise with good form is pretty brutal.

cable PNF
plate#3/8x1set to each side
plate#5/8x1 to each side

core work!!  I love PNF's and cable chops.  the rotation is the bomb and generating force through that movement is killer.  This kicked my ass!

stability ball bridges
tempo= 3/2/1
BW/12x2

stairs calf raises
BW/12x6 steps

ugh!!

static stretching- calves; hip flexors; adductors
SFM- hamstring, ITB


----------



## BritChick (May 12, 2005)

Hi handsome. 

Nice write up on the workshop Patrick, sounds like you picked up a lot of interesting info and given me some stuff that I now want to research more... very cool.   

Sorry to hear you've got a gimp shoulder... hey, at least you've got a hot little live-in masseuse now!!!   

How long to contest?


----------



## King Silverback (May 12, 2005)

Jeesh Brother, sick and still doin insane w/o's like that!!! Hope the shoulder is okay!!!


----------



## P-funk (May 12, 2005)

thanks, the shoulder is fine.  just needs a week off and some strengthening of my scapula stabalizers.  I am on it.  4 more weeks till contest and then I will take a week off or beging that following week imediatly with low intensity stabalization training.  My workouts (and Ivonne's) are going to get pretty interesting as far as exercise selection, periodization and overal training concepts as we are both pushing to different goals and going for more athletic and overal conditioning type training.


----------



## tucker01 (May 12, 2005)

Like Jake said I am more than willing to bet your shoulder problems are BF related.  

That was the first thing that came to my mind.

Please don't be shy about divuldging info on your new workout program after the show.  That sounds pretty interesting and seems to make more sense to everyday life applications and health.

Shitty news about work.  I was just buggin thinking you would be busy finger blasting or something


----------



## P-funk (May 12, 2005)

The shoulder is not so much BF related as it is more stupid training.  3-4 months ago I would come in and throw 205 on the bar and work with it for standing overhead presses.  I am lighter now and not taking in nearly enough calories to support the type of energy out put that I want but I still come in and expect to use 205 and I tell myself "oh yeah, I can still do it!!".  The thing is, my stubborn strength takes over and I do it!!  But, sometimes I do it at the risk of straining in some other way, instead of just saying "fuck it.....you can do it in 4 more weeks when you are eating properly."  Lower BF= lower brain activity....lol


----------



## tucker01 (May 12, 2005)

Man you must be beat.... not even a comment on finger blasting 
.


----------



## P-funk (May 12, 2005)

I saw it.  No comment though.


----------



## P-funk (May 13, 2005)

5/13/05

BW- 177

uper vertical

man, this TUT stuff is killing me!!  I really have to leave my ego at the door to train like this and I feel like such a b*tch.  My shoulder feels okay.  it is my trap that I got pulled actually so no shrugging today and hopefully it will clear up soon.

seated DB overhead pres
RI= 60sec
tempo= 3/2/1  (eccentric/static/concentric)
55/10,9,7

what a wuss!!  LOL, with a three count negative and a 2 count pause at the bottom before the concentric I really couldn't handle much more weight if I wanted to stay with higher reps.

chin ups
RI= 60sec
tempo= 3/2/1
bw/10, 8, 7

standing DB scaption
RI= 60sec
tempo= 3/2/1
15/12,10,9

WG pull down
RI= 30sec
tempo= not specified
plate#10/10,10,8

BB curls
RI= 30sec
tempo= 3/2/1
65/10,8,7

that just killed me and the weight was so light too.

recipricoal DB hammer curls
RI= 30sec
25/12
25/10

anytime i do recipricoal work it just trashes me.  my heart rate goes through the roof.

cable shoulder ext. rotation
5/12x2

reverse crunches
bw/20x4

incline treadmill walking- 20min.

stretching.


----------



## Pylon (May 13, 2005)

Another fine looking w/o.  Funky!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 13, 2005)

So you got yourself a new roommate ...


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 13, 2005)

p-funk i cant even understand your journal. A lot of words that you use are words i never heard of used in bodybuilding.

RI?
tempo?
reciprocal?

damn i need a bodybuilding dictionary


----------



## LiftinBear (May 13, 2005)

Hey Patrick,
When is your competition?


----------



## P-funk (May 13, 2005)

pylon- thanks

capt- yep

Bear- June 4th.  4 more weeks!

shiznit- if you don't know ask.  
RI= rest interval.  

Tempo= the specified rep tempo I am giving myself for the exrecise.  Tempo is always written as eccentric/static/concentric.  So 3/2/1 meas a 3 count eccentric, 2 count static and a 1 count (I never actually count the 1.  I just do a controlled concentric.  I use the one to just tell myself that it is not an explosive concentric.) concentric.  So x/x/x would be explsoive eccentric/no static hold/explosive concentric.

recipriocal has to do with movement.  for example a bilateral exercise would be both arms moving (not to be confused with bilateral loading which is something different) at the same time like DB shoulder press.  Then you have unilateral so that is one arm DB shoulder press.  Alternating would be you do your shoulder press with DBs as rep 1 with the right hand, rep 2 with the left hand, etc..Recipricoal is similiar to alternating except it is constant movement without any pause and the limbs are moving in opposite fashion which places different levels of reactive forces on the body (and creates an environment that requires better core stabalization).  So you would press up with your right hand.  As it is coming down (eccentric) your left hand is pressing up (concnetric) and they just keep moving in an opposite fashion one concentric and the other eccentric.

hope that helped.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 13, 2005)

yes i understand now, thanks


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 14, 2005)

Just dropping in to say hello Patrick.  Everything's looking good in here, as usual.  Your progress pics look awesome, and you appear to be right on track.

Congrats on the new roomie .


----------



## P-funk (May 14, 2005)

thanks JD


----------



## King Silverback (May 14, 2005)

Only 4 more weeks Brother!!! How are ya feelin? Keep it up


----------



## P-funk (May 14, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Only 4 more weeks Brother!!! How are ya feelin? Keep it up



nope 3 more weeks, and i'm miserable.


----------



## King Silverback (May 14, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> nope 3 more weeks, and i'm miserable.


  Sory to hear that, at least you have Ivy with ya, that should help somewhat!!!   Hang in there Brother!!!


----------



## P-funk (May 14, 2005)

5/14/05

cardio

10 rowing sprints (100meter sprints)
12 incline treadmill sprints

stretching.


----------



## LW83 (May 14, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> nope 3 more weeks, and i'm miserable.




Well I hope they go fast then


----------



## oaktownboy (May 14, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Sory to hear that, *at least you have Ivy with ya*


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 14, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> high hang clean (from blocks) + front squat
> 
> 165/ 2 hang cleans follwed by 5 front squats after the second clean
> 175/2;5
> ...


 Were those cleans heavy? I want to start doing cleans in my routine and I'm trying to gauge my strength on them compared to my other lifts.


----------



## P-funk (May 14, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Were those cleans heavy? I want to start doing cleans in my routine and I'm trying to gauge my strength on them compared to my other lifts.




no, they weren't heavy.  If they were heavy I wouldn't have been pulling them from the high hang (above knee) off blocks position.  Start working on a high hang position for your cleans and getting used to scooping under the bar and getting into a good front squat position.  Don't be so quick to go to the floor for the power clean as you will most likely deadlift the weight up and try to sling it and the form goes out the window.


----------



## PreMier (May 15, 2005)

Get on MSN you lazy fawk!


----------



## P-funk (May 15, 2005)

lol, sorry, been walking around the city all day doing shit.


----------



## P-funk (May 15, 2005)

I still feel like I have a lot of fat.  I was just messing around a few minutes ago after carbing up on 1.5c oats, a box of raisens and an apple and ivonne took a pic of my in a front lat spread.  Jesus, I didn't realize how lean I have gotten.


----------



## LW83 (May 15, 2005)

where's the pic?


----------



## P-funk (May 15, 2005)

it is in her camera, the software is not on my computer.


----------



## Rissole (May 15, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I still feel like I have a lot of fat.  I was just messing around a few minutes ago after carbing up on 1.5c oats, a box of raisens and an apple and ivonne took a pic of my in a front lat spread.  Jesus, I didn't realize how lean I have gotten.


I wanna see.... i wanna see.... How long now Pat??


----------



## LW83 (May 15, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> How long now Pat??




Please refrain the question


----------



## P-funk (May 16, 2005)

lol @ luke.

Ris- 3 more weeks.  I hate BBing right now.  I can't wait till it is over.


----------



## Rissole (May 16, 2005)

It gets like that at the end hey...??  Tuff it out mate 
I just posted some pics... Damn i got some work!! I didn't realise how fat i got


----------



## LW83 (May 16, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Ris- 3 more weeks.  I hate BBing right now.  I can't wait till it is over.



You'll do great!


----------



## P-funk (May 16, 2005)

5/16/05

BW-175.....getting down there now.  the last three weeks are funny. it is like no matter what, you don't have to change anything and shit just starts falling off of you....lol.  I want to hang here and then drop water though.

Working out is getting rough.  I am totally drained and just pushing as hard as I can.  Not much strength left in me.  I can't waite to get back to eating and pushing heavier weight.  I have some cool ideas for the next few months as far as my training goes so we shall see.

lower

squat
RI= full recovery
315/1
335/1
345/1
RI= 60sec
315/3
375/6
245/8

ugh, felt weak. 345 felt heavy to me today.  I have no energy so I am not going to push singles anymore.  was supposed to deadlift today, even though my trap feels much better I decided to not do it and waite till thurs.  I did good mornings in place of SLDLs also.  Squated really narrow today.  Also, I was concious of were my head was this time.  I noticed that if I looked up towards the ceiling like they were saying in the workshop I could really feel it a lot in my lumbar spine and I could feel the anterior tilt.  When I kept my head neutral (even though it was harder to squat like that) I didn't feel anything.  Just intersting to notice that since I never have before.

Good AMs
RI= 60sec
tempo= 3/2/1
135/5x5

damn, that 3 count negative and 2 count pause in the hole of a good AM gives this exercise a whole new meaning.  Felt good, was getting deep on these (chest parallel to the floor).

unilateral leg press
RI= no rest inbetween legs
320/10
320/8

seated calf raise
RI= 60sec
tempo= 3/2/1
135/12x3

burn!!

SMF- calf, ITB, hip flexors
static stretch- ham, piriformis, TFL, calf


I am drained!


----------



## tucker01 (May 16, 2005)

So are you bumping up the Cals a little to Hold your current weight?


----------



## P-funk (May 16, 2005)

yea, add some carbs back I think.


----------



## tucker01 (May 16, 2005)

You wanted to go in at 176 didn't you?


----------



## P-funk (May 16, 2005)

yes


----------



## Triple Threat (May 16, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Working out is getting rough.  I am totally drained and just pushing as hard as I can.  Not much strength left in me.
> 
> squat
> RI= full recovery
> ...



And what would you be squatting if you weren't so weak?


----------



## rangers97 (May 16, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> damn, that 3 count negative and 2 count pause in the hole of a good AM gives this exercise a whole new meaning. Felt good, was getting deep on these (chest parallel to the floor).


 
I have to admit I am a big fan of your training, I have even recently adopted your vertical/horizontal/lower split and I am really liking it.  Today I even tried doing the 3,2,1 you discussed, although it kind of came out like 2,2,2.  But my question is, what is the real point of that 2 second pause in the contracted position?  I understand the slow concentrics and eccentrics, but what does that pause in the middle do, metabolically speaking?  I tried it with deadlifts today, now I lowered the weight I use to 225 (I know it's weak but hey I just started these a couple of months ago!) and let me tell you, holding that weight up there was taxing! I think it was the first time I really felt it in my forearms from doing deads.  But I was just curious as to whether I should continue to train with the pause or not, cause I did a "lower" day today and i was sweating like a pig, it kicked my ass!  Thanks P-man


----------



## P-funk (May 16, 2005)

the count isn't happening on the concentric.  It is always written as eccentric/isometric/concentric.  So you if you are squating or benching that is negative/pause in the hole/press.  See what I mean? 3/2/1 would be a 3 count negative and then a 2 count isometric contraction, this adds to the TUT being placed on the muscles working as well as decreases momentum from the eccentric and makes you really work to overcome the inertia of the bar and work on your power out of the hole.  I rarely ever give myself a time for the concentric as I either press it under control or explosive.


----------



## rangers97 (May 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> the count isn't happening on the concentric. It is always written as eccentric/isometric/concentric. So you if you are squating or benching that is negative/pause in the hole/press. See what I mean? 3/2/1 would be a 3 count negative and then a 2 count isometric contraction, this adds to the TUT being placed on the muscles working as well as decreases momentum from the eccentric and makes you really work to overcome the inertia of the bar and work on your power out of the hole. I rarely ever give myself a time for the concentric as I either press it under control or explosive.


Gotcha, ok, so it decreases momentum, got that, and I can see how that would work on a bench press or a squat, how about for a pull exercise? Would you pause at the top still, say in a barbell row, you pause as you bring the bar to your chest and then slowly lower it back to the starting postion, and then quickly pull it back towards you? Is that right? Same thing with a curl I guess right, curl the bar up, pause in the contracted postition , then lower the bar slowly to the starting point, then quickly curl it back up again? It seems on the push exercises, that the pause preceeds the "negative" while on a pull, then pause preceeds the positive phase. Is that correct and if so, how does that make a difference to what you are trying to accomplish with this or does it?


----------



## P-funk (May 17, 2005)

right.  it is written eccentric/static/concentric for all exercises.  for your pulls you just have to think backwards.  So a 3/2/1 row would be row in, hold for two and lower for 3.


----------



## P-funk (May 17, 2005)

5/17/05

Bw- 176

upper horizontal

bench press
RI= 60sec
tempo= 3/2/1
225/5,5,4,3

I love benching with that tempo.  it feels a lot better and I can really focus on form etc.  the 2 count hold at the bottom is brutal.  i feel like a wimp with 225...lol.

bent over bb rows
RI= 60sec
tempo= x/x/x
225/6x4

low incline unilateral DB press
RI= 30sec (rest after both arms complete a set)
65/12x3

talk about core work!

unilateral cable row (neutral grip)
RI= no rest inbetween hands
tempo= 3/2/1
plate#5/8
plate#5/6

rev. pec deck
RI= 30sec
tempo= not specified
135/15
135/9

cable cross over (feet parallel to eachother)
RI= 30sec
tempo= not specified
plate#6/15
plate#7/10

tricep presdown
RI= 30sec
tempo= not specified
stack/10,10,8

decline crunches
BW/15x3

really focused contraction here

high chair knee raises
BW/10x3

stretching


----------



## rangers97 (May 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 5/17/05
> 
> Bw- 176
> 
> ...


Do you feel you are getting more out of the exercise like this as opposed to say doing 275, but with a "regular" tempo or even a true 1/1/1 ? I guess it would be great if you ever were in a situation where you had to lie on your back and hold something 2 inches away from your chest for a few seconds! lol...ooh wait, I just thought of something---never mind


----------



## P-funk (May 17, 2005)

rangers97 said:
			
		

> Do you feel you are getting more out of the exercise like this as opposed to say doing 275, but with a "regular" tempo or even a true 1/1/1 ? I guess it would be great if you ever were in a situation where you had to lie on your back and hold something 2 inches away from your chest for a few seconds! lol...ooh wait, I just thought of something---never mind




yea, I am defenitly getting a lot out of it.  I do regular triples at normal tempo too but this way is better for me interms of working on form, explosiveness out of the hole and TUT to try and get some hypertrophy.  It is important to cycle in all variables.  Also, the slow negative and static contraction all me to really work on joint stability and overal body stabalization which is going to translate to a much more stable environment when I go for heavier lifts as I can drive through my center of gravity better and control the weight with greater ease as opposed to the jackasses in the gym that throw on 300lbs and do an ugly rep with their asses up in the air moving all around like they are doing a dance. 

I get a benefit out of cycling different variables through my training to prevent adaptation to the movements.  Also, I hate bench pressing (LOL) so doing it this way gives it a little more excitment to me.  I would much rather overhead press or push press.


----------



## Rissole (May 17, 2005)

Dude 225 with that tempo is awesome!! I vary tempo's at times too, but if i am not worrying about it i still try and get that minor pause at the bottom of each rep to (as you say) stop the inertia.... It makes such a difference!! I try to correct my training partner on it all the time but i don't say something every set he just does same old same old. I wonder if he ever wonders why he can lift the same w8's as me for near the same reps and he's like 5kg lighter and no where my size...??


----------



## P-funk (May 17, 2005)

lol, some people will just never understand.


----------



## King Silverback (May 17, 2005)

Almost afraid to ask Brother, but how are ya feeling today? You are almost there!!! Keep the Faith!!!


----------



## P-funk (May 17, 2005)

not to bad today.  felt okay.  hungry but that is all part of the game.  tired too but i am working like crazy right now.  super busy.  trying to hit my second quarter bonus (already hit my first quarter) so that the third quarter, when my clients take vacation, I can chill out (july and aug) and maybe take a little vacation also.


----------



## King Silverback (May 17, 2005)

Sounds like a solid plan!!! Glad your feelin better than before!!! Any new pics to show? I just know your gonna look Incredible!!!


----------



## oaktownboy (May 18, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> not to bad today.  felt okay.  hungry but that is all part of the game.  tired too but i am working like crazy right now.  super busy.  trying to hit my second quarter bonus (already hit my first quarter) so that the third quarter, when my clients take vacation, I can chill out (july and aug) and maybe take a little vacation also.


now that's what i'm talkin bout P...loungin


----------



## P-funk (May 18, 2005)

no new pics yet.

oak- yea, chillin'.  how are you feeling?


----------



## P-funk (May 18, 2005)

okay, so I think I am 90% sure that I have a contest to enter after my bbing contest.  It is an olympic lifting meet in conneticut on aug. 8th.  2 other trainers from the gym want to do it also and it will be all three of our first times doing an olympic meet.  after the bbing show it will give me 8 weeks to prepare for it.  I hope I can get my act together for this contest.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 19, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> okay, so I think I am 90% sure that I have a contest to enter after my bbing contest.  It is an olympic lifting meet in conneticut on aug. 8th.  2 other trainers from the gym want to do it also and it will be all three of our first times doing an olympic meet.  after the bbing show it will give me 8 weeks to prepare for it.  I hope I can get my act together for this contest.


  Straight from one to the other? I guess since you are already 'comp mode', it makes prep easier? Is there a diff kind of prep for an oly meet?


----------



## Yanick (May 19, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Straight from one to the other? I guess since you are already 'comp mode', it makes prep easier? Is there a diff kind of prep for an oly meet?



of course it is, oly lifting has nothing do to about how you look so diet is not important at all (except making weight). its all about peaking your strength for the meet.

Pat, what do you want to weigh going in to the oly meet?


----------



## oaktownboy (May 19, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> no new pics yet.
> 
> oak- yea, chillin'.  how are you feeling?


Rocephin treatment starts this Monday..will last 3 weeks..4 days a week ..Monday-Thursday


----------



## HardTrainer (May 19, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 5/17/05
> 
> Bw- 176
> 
> ...



225lbs at that speed is not pussy weights @ 176 lbs  , i mean i can make myself fail on weights that are 70% of what i could do if i really focus on form and contraction


----------



## P-funk (May 19, 2005)

HT- thanks

Oak- hope it works for you.

yan- maybe 185??  190??  Don't know.

bulk- olympic lifting is performing the clean and jerk adn the snatch.  bbing is a beauty contest.  no comparrison at all.


----------



## P-funk (May 19, 2005)

5/19/05

BW-176 (hangin' on!)

warm up
SMF- calf; ITB

high hang clean (from upper thigh).  Light weight, worked on form and speed.
155/2x8

deadlift
335/12x1

felt pretty good about this one all out set.  I was going to do sets of 5 or 6 but I felt good so I decided to go all out.  this might be a personal best?  I say might because I never track personal bests in a lift unless it is a 20 rep max or a 1 rep max.  Everything else in between is just that....everything else in between.   Regardless, to pull that 2 weeks out from contest and about 20lbs under my usually weight I feel pretty good.

BB walking lunge
135/20 steps on each leg x 2

felt good.

unilateral 45 degree calf raise
RI= no rest inbetween legs
60/10x3

light weight.  still sore in the calves from mon.  ouch!

rev. hyper (off side of bench)
BW + med. jump stretch band/10x3

COC#1/5x6

stretching
SMF- calfl; ITB; hamstrings

static stretches.


----------



## HardTrainer (May 19, 2005)

What bodyfat % do you think you are P-Funk?


----------



## P-funk (May 19, 2005)

I don't know.  I should get it clipped one of these days.  I will try and post some pics.


----------



## PreMier (May 19, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> And what would you be squatting if you weren't so weak?



405, here we come 

I bet I beat him to it muahahaha  Stupid BB dieting


----------



## P-funk (May 20, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> 405, here we come
> 
> I bet I beat him to it muahahaha  Stupid BB dieting




Well, 345 wasn't a max attempt or anything.  that was just were I stopped as I figured there was no need to go any higher given the fact that I am not eating suffciently and realy tired and was 2 weeks from contest.  i think i still could have done 405.  I know I oculd have done it 10 weeks ago.


----------



## P-funk (May 20, 2005)

5/20/05

BW- 175

upper vertical

standing one arm thick handle (2" grip) DB press overhead
48/8
68/10
68/10
68/8

I got my holle-it-up 2" grip DB from ironmind the other day.  The problem is that the place for the weights is really thin so it doesn't fit olympic plates properly and the bolt clips are just thick enough to keep the plates on the bar!  I guess that is why in the paper that came with it they said the exercises they do are DB rows and one arm deadlifts, so you don't run the risk of having a plate come down on your head.  Either way, the thing is friggin sweat!  I am going to use it for rows and deadlifts.  The best part of it is that  the rod for the plates runs through the 2" grip BUT it doesn't run through the dead center of the DB handle!!  Rather, it is off to one side so when you grab it with your thumb sitting along the rod the DB wants to roll in your hand because it is weighted to that side.  This really trashed my grip!  just holding it with no weight at all for a few minutes really tires out your hand.  I love it.  The bar with collars weighs 8lbs.

WG pull ups
goal= 50 pull ups in as many sets as I need.  Rest interval is short, enough to breathe and continue.
BW/20, 10, 10, 8, 2

cable lateral raises
10/15
12.5/10

RG pulldown
plate#11/10
plate#11/8

BB curl
95/8x2

no strength on that after pull ups and pull downs

Db hammer curl
35/8x2

BB shrug (hook grip; no wraps)
315/10x3

standing BB wrist curls
135/10x3

sit ups
arms extended straight overhead
BW + 6lb med ball/12
BW = 12lb med. ball/10x2

stretching.


measured my waist at 29.5" today.


----------



## tucker01 (May 20, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 5/20/05
> 
> measured my waist at 29.5" today.




GOD DAMN.  That is gonna look freaky on stage..... Nice


----------



## Triple Threat (May 20, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 5/20/05
> 
> BW- 175
> 
> ...



You're going to disappear!  Good work.


----------



## P-funk (May 21, 2005)

10 bike sprints (20sec sprint/40sec recovery)
10 min. uphill walking (treadmill)

stretch.


----------



## Dante (May 21, 2005)

i bet you look huge at 175! are you gonna post some pics soon?


----------



## oaktownboy (May 21, 2005)

u r a freak P..in a good way


----------



## P-funk (May 21, 2005)

Dante said:
			
		

> i bet you look huge at 175! are you gonna post some pics soon?




yea, i want to get some up.  I will try to this week if I can.  I feel small at 175.  I am about 5-8lbs heavier than i was last year at 2 weeks out which is pretty sweet.  I can't wait to just bulk back up to 195-200lbs I feel more comfortable there and ivonne likes me better whne i am heavier.

oak- thanks.  lol


----------



## Yanick (May 21, 2005)

your an animal Pat. pushing some crazy weights for pre contest.


----------



## P-funk (May 21, 2005)

yea. Iti s funny.  I don't think I really lost any strength this time around.  I mean, I am not as strong as I was but I don't feel weak at all.  I just feel like all I need to do is up my cals and I am ready to lift heavier.  I feel pretty good.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 22, 2005)

Awesome strength hasn't gone down. I was kinda hoping it would so I could catch up just a little bit  Sounds like your doing great Patrick.


----------



## P-funk (May 22, 2005)

I am so fucking hungry.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 22, 2005)

Hang in there, you got less than 2 weeks left, and then you can eat as much as you want.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 22, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I am so fucking hungry.


Please don't eat me funkmonster


----------



## P-funk (May 22, 2005)

just drank a shake of whey and oats.....feel better.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 22, 2005)

p-funk, i admire your journal and hard work. It took me a while to understand what they hell you were doing with all these crazy exercises (most ive never heard of, had to google it) and tempo/RI/vertical/horizontal shit you're talking about but i'm getting there. I bet the average lifter does not have a clue about all of this like me at first and just walk into the gym doing bench presses and curls everyday. Their muscles already adapt and they do not change it up. Honestly, i would love to have learned from you if i was going to your gym to see how you train movements rather than bodyparts. It's interesting.


----------



## P-funk (May 23, 2005)

what exercises haven't you heard of?  I pretty much squat, deadlift and overhead press.  LOL.  thanks for the compliment though.  I hope that someone can take something from this journal.


----------



## P-funk (May 23, 2005)

5/23/05

BW- 174 (going to up my carbs to get some weight back.  feel like shit)

lower body

warm up- SMF- calf, ITB

squat
RI= 60sec
tempo= 1/0/1 (basically 1/0/1 means that I was doing straigh reps, down, no pause, up, down, no pause up)
295/8,5,4
225/12

staying far away from failure since i am depleted and this close to contest.  Still I feel tired and weak and beat and not really feeling like working out right now since I am dragging ass.  The weight didn't feel heavy on my back but it was tiring on my legs (this weight is or shold be really really light for me).  Oh well, although I am depressed I am not concerned since this is what happens when you are this close to a contest.

SLDL
RI= 60sec
tempo= 3/2/1
overhand hook grip
245/8x3

seated leg curls
RI= 45sec
tempo= 3/2/1
155/12,12,9

what a burn!!

leg press calf raise
540/15x2
630/10x2

cool down- SMF: hams, hip flexor.  static stretches.

ugh...I need a nap (and food).


----------



## Jodi (May 23, 2005)

Hmmmmmmm time for a carb up.


----------



## P-funk (May 23, 2005)

lol, carbed up last night.  I am just dumping carbs down my throat for the next few days until I need to drop everything on sunday.


----------



## P-funk (May 23, 2005)

are you in your new house yet?  where have you been?


----------



## Jodi (May 23, 2005)

I've been in Boston visiting family silly. 

No, my house won't be ready til the end of July


----------



## P-funk (May 23, 2005)

I know you were in boston.  are you still there though?  damn it is hot in AZ this week!!!


----------



## Jodi (May 23, 2005)

No, I'm home now   We are having a heat wave, that's for sure.  Feels nice though after being in 40's 50's with cold windy and rainy almost everyday


----------



## P-funk (May 23, 2005)

yea, i saw that on the news!!

you should have come down to the city for a day when you were on the east coast!


----------



## Jodi (May 23, 2005)

LOL - that's almost a 6 hour drive to NY silly.


----------



## P-funk (May 23, 2005)

really?  I was thinking more like a 4hr drive!! LOL


----------



## Jodi (May 23, 2005)

Not from where I was.  I'm 30-45 mins. north of Boston.  I've never made it to NYC in less than 5 hours time.


----------



## P-funk (May 23, 2005)

ah.  oh well.  it would have been fun.  i could have at least watched you and ivonne eat..lol.


----------



## Jodi (May 23, 2005)

haha........I'm eating alot less these day my friend.  ALOT less!

Maybe next time I come out


----------



## King Silverback (May 23, 2005)

Brother Patrick, hows it goin today? Your on the home stretch now!!!


----------



## P-funk (May 23, 2005)

it is going....very slowly!  lol.

i am tired and hungry.  yes, home stretch.  i can't wait to be done with bbing for good.  this sport is so fucking lame.


----------



## King Silverback (May 23, 2005)

But your so good at it!!!


----------



## P-funk (May 23, 2005)

lol, I don't know that I am good at anything.  i just try really hard.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 23, 2005)

> i am tired and hungry. yes, home stretch. i can't wait to be done with bbing for good. this sport is so fucking lame.



  ..why bother doing it in the first place? lol


----------



## P-funk (May 23, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> ..why bother doing it in the first place? lol




well, at one point I loved bodybuilding.  I have since moved onto other goals and interests (like olympic lifting and strongman.....lol, other things I wont be good at.).  When I decided to diet for this contest 20weeks ago I was still into it and as it went along I was less and less interested.  I had decided to lift with a strength program in mind instead of doing a bbing split.  Also, I have done just about no cardio at all.  The reason I am seeing it through is because I never quit on my goal.  I decided 20 weeks to do it.  I hated it at 10 weeks out but ya know what......I wont quit!  I stick it out.  I am really stubborn like that.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 24, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I have since moved onto other goals and interests (like olympic lifting and strongman.....lol, other things I wont be good at.).  [...] but ya know what......I wont quit!  I stick it out.  I am really stubborn like that.



And it's probably your stubborness that will make you good at the olympic lifting and strongman, too.


----------



## P-funk (May 24, 2005)

thanks capt.


----------



## P-funk (May 24, 2005)

5/24/05

BW- 174.5

upper horizontal (did superset today to save time during my workout between clients.)

Super set- RI= 60sec
a) decline bench press- tempo= 3/2/1, 225/5x3
b) support row (horizontal grip)- tempo= 1/0/0, 90/12; 115/12x2

superset- RI= 60sec
a) two arm DB bent over row- tempo= 3/2/1, 40/10; 60/6x2
b) low incline DB press- tempo= 1/0/0, 80/12x3

12 sets in 16minutes and I was about to crap my pants.

superset  RI= 45sec
a) peck deck flye- tempo= 1/0/1, 175/10x2
b) rev. peck deck- tempo= 1/0/1, 130/12x2

one arm DB overhead tricep ext. (standing)
RI= no rest between hands
tempo= 1/0/1
25/15,12,10

crunches (feet up)
BW/20x2

bicycles
BW/40x2


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 24, 2005)

Hey P, if you are going to do strong man lifting,  you should check out irongodz.com a lot of national level strong men post there.


----------



## P-funk (May 24, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Hey P, if you are going to do strong man lifting,  you should check out irongodz.com a lot of national level strong men post there.




yes I know of the web page.  I usually go to Jesse Marunde's site.  A lot of the same people post there as well.  before I do strongman I am competiting in an olympic lifting meet in 9 weeks so I have to get my act together for that before I get crazy with the stones (LOL).


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 24, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yes I know of the web page. I usually go to Jesse Marunde's site. A lot of the same people post there as well. before I do strongman I am competiting in an olympic lifting meet in 9 weeks so I have to get my act together for that before I get crazy with the stones (LOL).


 When you do the oly meet are you doing all the oly lifts or just one?


----------



## P-funk (May 24, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> When you do the oly meet are you doing all the oly lifts or just one?




you can't just do one.  You have to perform the snatch (3 attempts) and then the clean and jerk (3 attempts).


----------



## King Silverback (May 24, 2005)

My GOD Patrick, still pumpin out the monstrous w/o's I see!!!


----------



## P-funk (May 24, 2005)

thanks man....i do it for you.


----------



## PreMier (May 25, 2005)

I dont like the irongodz site.. Unless your a pro, your a fly on shit there.


----------



## P-funk (May 26, 2005)

lmao....fly on shit.  hahhaaha.

why, are they dicks?


----------



## Yanick (May 26, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I dont like the irongodz site.. Unless your a pro, your a fly on shit there.



lmao, yeah i got the same impression when i went over there.


----------



## P-funk (May 26, 2005)

5/26/05

BW- 174 (extra dry and gainy today. )

lower body

This is my last "real" leg workout until the contest next week.  Mon. I will do some light (40-50% intensing) leg ext. and curls but this was my last real workout.  Still, with a week to go I didn't want to do any crazy lifting.  So I went pretty light and worked form etc...

warm up
SMF- ITB; Hams

olympic front squat
RI= 45sec
tempo= 1/2/1
155/8x3

Just really worked on my form and sinking ass to ankles.  Was changing foot placement every few reps just to feel out the olympic front squat so I am prepared for anything when I make my clean.  Sitting in the hole deep to work on getting a little stretch and get some good flexability in my wrist joint.  Even though the weight was really light it still felt great to jsut sit in the whole and work on form

deadlift
RI= 60sec
tempo= x/x/x
315/8 (overhand hook grip)
315/7 (overhand hook grip for 4 reps then switched to over/under for 3)
315/6 (over/under for all 6)

grip was pretty shot after front squating so it was tough to hold with an overhand grip.  Light weight.  Felt good just moving it quickly from the floor.

good mornings
RI= 60sec
tempo= 1/2/1
155/6x3

again, light weight.  Just focused on getting some sick depth, driving those hips back, hold and pause and the firing it up.  felt great.

leg press
RI= 60sec
tempo= x/x/x
720/15,12,10

this was real light today.  just wanted to rep out a little bit to top it off.

45 degree calf raise
RI= 45sec
tempo= 3/2/1
280/10x3

yikes!!  For anyone that has stubborn calves, try controlling the RI.  My calves were burning at the end!!

uphill treadmill walking- 10min

stretch out.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 26, 2005)

funk i sent a PM, when you say tempo 3/2/1, does that mean you are doing 3 eccentric, 2 pause, 1 concentric? Just making sure..

good workout by the way


----------



## P-funk (May 26, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> funk i sent a PM, when you say tempo 3/2/1, does that mean you are doing 3 eccentric, 2 pause, 1 concentric? Just making sure..
> 
> good workout by the way




yes, that is what it means.  i replied to your pm.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 26, 2005)

ya i just read your response, thanks again

good luck in the contest next week


----------



## Triple Threat (May 26, 2005)

What's the date of the competition?


----------



## P-funk (May 26, 2005)

june 4th.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 26, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> tempo= x/x/x


Do you vary the Tempo randomly or do you have some kind of format? Like certain tempos for certain bodyparts? or a routine specific tempo?


----------



## P-funk (May 26, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Do you vary the Tempo randomly or do you have some kind of format? Like certain tempos for certain bodyparts? or a routine specific tempo?




right now and pretty much for the past 3 weeks my tempo's were 3/2/1 just because I am so depleted now and trying to push heavy weight is going to make my joints really sore since my BF% is getting down there.  If you look through my journal there were a lot of tempo dictations over the past 6-8 months already.  So, pretty much 3/2/1 now but for the deadlift I don't like to do a slow negative on that since the weight is heavier and the static contraction is when the weight is placed on the floor so I see no point in emphasizing that.  I do it with SLDLs but the weight is lighter and the plates aren't touching the floor making the 2 count pause in the whole something totally different.  For regular deadlifts i would rather just do heavy singles or rep out as many as I can.


----------



## King Silverback (May 26, 2005)

One more week Brother, hang on, it'll all be worth it when you hold this


----------



## P-funk (May 26, 2005)

LOL, I love how everyone is optomistic.  It is nice.  Honestly, I have seen the dudes at this show....this is not my show.  I have no expectatins what so ever.


----------



## P-funk (May 27, 2005)

5/27/05

BW- 174 (holdin' on!)

superset  RI= 60sec
a) standing BB press- tempo= 3/2/1- 135/8,5,4 
b) DB lateral raise- tempo= 1/0/0- 15/8x3

Yikes!!  That tempo was tough with such a light weight overhead.  It really drained me.  Well that and the fact that I was squeezing a workout in at 5:30am (YUK).  My left shoulder was feeling a bit odd today to.  It cracks a lot, maybe some cartalige damage?  Who the hell knows!  What I do know is that I train and rehand clients with injuries everyday and the second I get a pain I am trying to figure out what I tore or what is wrong.  I am such a hypocondriac.  This could be nothing....or it could be everything.  Honestly, I am excited for next week because I am just doing very very light depletion workouts so it is like a week off almost.  The the following week I wont start training until wed. or thurs and it will be very light total body circut work for the rest of that week and the following just to work on core strength, re-program motor patterns and work on dynamic joint stabalization.  Then, I hope to be feeling 100% and ready to train 6 weeks for the olympic lifting meet.

overhand grip pull up
tempo= 3/2/1
RI= 60sec
BW/8,7,6

the burn in my lats from that tempo is so intense.  I love it!

NG pulldown
RI= 30sec
tempo= 1/0/1
plate#10/12,10,8

form was painfully strict

cable curls
tempo= 3/2/1
RI= 30sec
plate#9/10,10,8

high cable mickey mouse curls (LOL)
tempo= 3/2/1
RI= 30sec
plate#5/10x3

did some cable work for the biceps just to etch some detail into them......hahaah, god...bb'ers are so lame.

BB shrugs (overhand grip...no hook)
tempo= 3/2/1
RI= 60sec
225/10x3
another tempo killer

BB standing wrist curl
155/10x3

bb seated RG wrist curl
55/8x3

lying leg raises
bw/20x3

10min uphill walking on treadmill



*20 week refelection* 

Well, this is it.  Next sat. marks 20 weeks straight of hard core strict dieting.  As far as the diet went i tried to diet with way more carbs than usual this time around.  Overal I felt much better and my workouts were a lot better.  Whether my physique will be ready on time I don't know.  I am a bad person to ask about my own body.  Provided I don't completely screw up my sodium load (which I am afraid of).  I should look decent and not like a complete moron.  Either way, I was so strict for 20 weeks and cheated no once!

As far as training went I did everything completely out of the norm for a Bb'er as far as contest prep goes.  cardio??  Pretty much did none!  At 8 weeks out I started with 1 day a week (only 10min of sprints).  At 6 weeks out I add 3 rowing sprints to one of my upper body days and at 3 weeks out I dropped that since I felt like i was losing to much weight.  I then went back to one day a week for week 3.  This week (week 2) I will do one 10 min. workout of sprints tomorrow and I did a total of 10min uphill treadmill walking on 2 different days this week.  LOL, basically I never did more than 30min of cardio per week.  For the weight training I again rebeled against BBing and did things my way.  I trained on an upper/lower split and I was still doing olympic lifts (cleans and pulls) and explosive lifting (box squats, etc..) up until this week.  I feel a little weak since I am not eating enough at all.  However, at the same time I really don't feel like I lost any strength.  Give me 2-3 days of eating normally and I think I can walk into the gym and start hitting 1RMs.  Last year I lost a bunch of strength and it was because my training program wasn't as thought out as this years.  This year the preparation for my program was much better and it showed in my lifts throughout the 20 weeks. 

Even though I lost my interest in BBing and my drive to do this contest I never lost my drive to train like an animal, push myself as hard as I could or break my diet.  I set the goal and I want to see it through.  Whether this will be my last bbing show I don't know.  I don't like to speak in defenitly's.  I do know there will be no show for me next year.  If I do do another I want to make sure I am really up there in BW.  I would love to sit at 195lbs contest shape.  If I can get there maybe I will grace the stage again.  For now I am focusing on my strength and overal performance.  I wont really try to get bigger.  I assume it will happen just because when I eat a lot of food and pick things up.....I grow.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 27, 2005)

was that a vertical movement workout?

Also what do you mean by the "hook?"



> BB shrugs (overhand grip...no hook)


----------



## P-funk (May 27, 2005)

what do you mean was it verical? a shrug is vertical...yes.

hook grip is when you grab the bar overhand and wrap your thumb underneath your middle and fore finger.  It is an olympic grip.  Stronger than overhand but not as strong as over/under.


----------



## PreMier (May 27, 2005)

Hook grip is when you place your thumb under your fore finger, and middle finger.  It just allows you to hold more weight.


----------



## PreMier (May 27, 2005)

Damnit, I was too slow


----------



## P-funk (May 27, 2005)

copy cat.


----------



## PreMier (May 27, 2005)

Hush you fat animal.



  Man.. thats so funny coming from me..


----------



## P-funk (May 27, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hush you fat animal.
> 
> 
> 
> Man.. thats so funny coming from me..




whatever man.  after next week I will be joining you!!  I can't wait to eat like an animal again!!


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 27, 2005)

> what do you mean was it verical? a shrug is vertical...yes.



i wasn't talking about shrugs. You mentioned that you like to train movements, vertically and horizontally. I was just asking if your whole workout was vertical day.

Also p-funk, would you mind taking a look at my last workout in my journal (link is in my sig) that i did today. I included tempo/RI today while doing back/bi's and i just want you to check it if it's ok and i'm getting the right idea.

Thanks


----------



## Rissole (May 27, 2005)

NIce Reflection Pat, i like your outlook  Congrats on everything you have accomplished so far mate


----------



## King Silverback (May 27, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> whatever man.  after next week I will be joining you!!  I can't wait to eat like an animal again!!




 Me Eatim Like BEAST!!!


----------



## P-funk (May 27, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> i wasn't talking about shrugs. You mentioned that you like to train movements, vertically and horizontally. I was just asking if your whole workout was vertical day.
> 
> Also p-funk, would you mind taking a look at my last workout in my journal (link is in my sig) that i did today. I included tempo/RI today while doing back/bi's and i just want you to check it if it's ok and i'm getting the right idea.
> 
> Thanks




okay, replied to your journal.

yes, all exercises were in a vertical plane of motion today if you notice.  All exercises on tues. were in a horizontal plane.

RIs- thanks

Arch- can't wait for food!!


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 28, 2005)

p-funk, u seem to have a lot of knowledge about bodybuilding and nutrition because of your advanced vocabulary in reading your posts. Did you do all of this research on your own or did you take specific classes in college? I am a senior in high school and i start college next fall and was wondering if there are any interesting classes that talks about the body/training/nutrition if you know any?


----------



## P-funk (May 28, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> p-funk, u seem to have a lot of knowledge about bodybuilding and nutrition because of your advanced vocabulary in reading your posts. Did you do all of this research on your own or did you take specific classes in college? I am a senior in high school and i start college next fall and was wondering if there are any interesting classes that talks about the body/training/nutrition if you know any?




I took none of these classes in college and I barely passed chemistry in high school.  Even though still lifting weights I was more into playing guitar at the time and got my degree in music perforamce (jazz guitar).  It is pretty much worthless to me since i don't do anything with it now.  I really study a lot on my own adn read text books and pretty much anythign I can get my hands on.  I am going to go back to college though and use some of my credits from my BA to hopefully start some work on a masters in either exercise science and rehabilitation or nutritional sciences.  I am just really lazy..lol


----------



## Seanp156 (May 28, 2005)

Judging from how you look, no, you're not lazy .


----------



## P-funk (May 28, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Judging from how you look, no, you're not lazy .




lol, no, I am not lazy in the gym.  What i meant was I am lazy about applying to school and getting myself back in the student mode.


----------



## P-funk (May 28, 2005)

change of plans.  I am going to pose to the theme music from the contender instead of kill bill.  I love that theme song and it just fits my routien taht I came up with.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 28, 2005)

i'm having trouble setting up a good routine for shoulder day to make sure i am hitting all parts of my shoulders and not overtraining.

Military Press/Seated Dumbell Press (alternate every week)
Lateral Raises
Shoulder Shrugs
Reverse pec deck/bent over DB raises (alternate every week)
cable face pulls/prone incline DB rear delt raises (alternate every week)

is this a good routine for shoulders? I do a 4 day split that looks like this

Sun-chest/bi/abs  Mon-off  Tues-Legs  Wed-shoulders/abs  Thurs-off  Fri-back/tri's  Sat-off

So is that routine for shoulders too much? Am i targeting all parts? (considering i do 3 sets each) or drop an exercise or two?

(sorry for posting in your journal, cause no one ever reads my journal)


----------



## P-funk (May 28, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> i'm having trouble setting up a good routine for shoulder day to make sure i am hitting all parts of my shoulders and not overtraining.
> 
> Military Press/Seated Dumbell Press (alternate every week)
> Lateral Raises
> ...




if i were to just train shouders I suppose I would do something like:

standing overhead BB press- 3 sets
DB lateral raises- 3 sets
rev. peck deck- 3 sets
BB shrugs- 3 sets

and that is it.


----------



## P-funk (May 30, 2005)

trained legs today.  Light.  A light circut of leg press, leg curl adn leg ext.  did some calves.  high reps (15-20) on all exercises.  Did some abs.  Did some cardio.

Well, been carb depleting and sodium loading.  I am holding water from the sodium but i still look lean.  I am tired as hell from lack of carbs.  I can't wait to start carbing up thurs. night.  It is funny when you have no energy.  I go to the gym and try and move the weight yet it sits there and stares at me.  Not moving at all...hahahha.  I feel like crap.  Very tired and lethargic.  Can't wait for it to be all over.


----------



## oaktownboy (May 30, 2005)

^^try having that feeling everyday 24/7...diet or no diet..


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 30, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I go to the gym and try and move the weight yet it sits there and stares at me.  Not moving at all...hahahha.  .


  That happens to me even when i am full of carbs!!


----------



## P-funk (May 30, 2005)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> ^^try having that feeling everyday 24/7...diet or no diet..




I know oak!  I can't imagine what you are going through.


Bulk- lol.  yeah, being full of carbs doesn't really work for me either.


----------



## P-funk (May 31, 2005)

trained some upper horizontal and triceps.  Really light and high reps.  no energy.  Left shoulder bothering me a little. Can't wait to take some time off.  Even though I am loading sodium and holding a ton of water I was super vascular today.


----------



## naturaltan (May 31, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I am going to go back to college though and use some of my credits from my BA to hopefully start some work on a masters in either exercise science and rehabilitation or nutritional sciences.



With your thirst for knowledge, this is right up your alley.  You will do very very well.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 31, 2005)

how do you load yourself up with sodium? Just eat a lot of foods that is high in sodium? like tuna?


----------



## P-funk (May 31, 2005)

chicken boulion.


----------



## musclepump (May 31, 2005)

I feel ya funk. You're almost there brah!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 31, 2005)

Almost there good buddy! Go kick some ASS!!!


----------



## oaktownboy (May 31, 2005)

rock..how many tats u got on ya cuz?


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 31, 2005)

p, another question about your tempo. When you say 3-2-1, the middle number..the 2 means static in your case. So if you were to do squats, you would rest for 2 seconds at top (resting) and not at the bottom when you are fully contracting right? If i got this right, how come you don't count the last digit so it could be 3-2-1-2 meaning (3 ecc, 2 static, 1 conc, 2 contracted position) if you ever hold it for any exercise?


----------



## GoalGetter (May 31, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> p, another question about your tempo. When you say 3-2-1, the middle number..the 2 means static in your case. So if you were to do squats, you would rest for 2 seconds at top (resting) and not at the bottom when you are fully contracting right? If i got this right, how come you don't count the last digit so it could be 3-2-1-2 meaning (3 ecc, 2 static, 1 conc, 2 contracted position) if you ever hold it for any exercise?


 I am doing this tempo as well and i can tell you the "2" of which you speak is in the squatted position... not the rest.

 You go 1-2-3 (lowering to the squat position), the 1-2 (hold the squat), then 1 (up), then again 1-2-3 (lowering...), etc.


----------



## GoalGetter (May 31, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> change of plans. I am going to pose to the theme music from the contender instead of kill bill. I love that theme song and it just fits my routien taht I came up with.


 The routine KICKS ASS set to this song. I'm so proud of him.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 31, 2005)

> I am doing this tempo as well and i can tell you the "2" of which you speak is in the squatted position... not the rest.
> 
> You go 1-2-3 (lowering to the squat position), the 1-2 (hold the squat), then 1 (up), then again 1-2-3 (lowering...), etc.



ya i got confused again and i went back to read the PM he sent me and now i got it.


----------



## King Silverback (May 31, 2005)

On the home stretch Brother Funk!!! Hang in, only a few more days!!! Don't forget pics!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 31, 2005)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> rock..how many tats u got on ya cuz?


9 overall. Still adding


----------



## Rissole (May 31, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Even though I am loading sodium and holding a ton of water I was super vascular today.


THIS is what we like  Your gonna kick it Funk!! Hows your routine and what you using for music ??


----------



## PreMier (May 31, 2005)

He's using the theme from the contender now.  Dont know what the routine is like though?

I was busy on monday, because I was fucking working!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 1, 2005)

you worked monday?  you suck!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 1, 2005)

trained upper body vertical today.  Shoulder still feels weird.  I was doing very light weight anyway.  Now I am really holding water today.  Pretty bloated.  Can't wait to start dropping tomorrow.  can't wait to get carbs back tomorrow!!


----------



## musclepump (Jun 1, 2005)

Whooo! Here comes the payoff!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 1, 2005)

Counting Down!!! *3*


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 1, 2005)

Three days?
This Weekend?   (OMG, what the hell have I been doing?)


----------



## P-funk (Jun 2, 2005)

did my final workout today.  total upper body.  very very light.  I am a bit nervous.  I hope I can look on sat. like I did today during my workout.  I was freaky lean and had striations in my quads and everything.  Abs were really grainy looking and my shoulders were super vascular.  I hope I didn't peak to early and blew it.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 2, 2005)

The Sodium load is over today and Carbs are back in today?

Is that the Same as Last year?  What comparisons do you have to make?


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 2, 2005)

BTW  Nice write up in The IM article.

I got some Q's to ask you but will wait till next week.  You got alot on your plate right now.


----------



## TYSON_20 (Jun 2, 2005)

Sounds proper cool


----------



## P-funk (Jun 2, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> The Sodium load is over today and Carbs are back in today?
> 
> Is that the Same as Last year?  What comparisons do you have to make?




sodium was out after yesterday.

carbs are back today a little.  I ate 12 packs of smarties with whey post owkrout and my last meal tonight I will eat some sweet potato.  tomorrow it is chicken and white rice.

last year I didn't sodium load and I had carbs in my first meal everyday on the last week until friday when i switched to 97% lean beef and sweetpotato for every meal.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 2, 2005)

How did your Trial Sodium load go earlier.  I forget?

BTW  Don't worry I am sure you will come in super shredded, don't need that extra Cortisol anyway


----------



## P-funk (Jun 2, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> How did your Trial Sodium load go earlier.  I forget?
> 
> BTW  Don't worry I am sure you will come in super shredded, don't need that extra Cortisol anyway




the sodium trial worked well.

I am more concered about starting my carb up today since I don't want to spill over.  I am always nervous about this shit.  20 weeks of work to be flushed down the toilet if you fuck it up.


----------



## BritChick (Jun 2, 2005)

Hey Funky,
Long time no see... haven't had time to be online much lately but wanted to pop in  and say all the best for Saturday, hope you have a blast doing the show, I know this will probably be your last as you moving on to other things, can't wait to hear how it goes and see pics!   
Now go kick some bootie!!!    (One of those is for Ivonne  )


----------



## P-funk (Jun 2, 2005)

hey kerry.  how is PT going?  Why aren't you on the board anymore?  How is your contest prep?


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 2, 2005)

Good luck Mr. Funk.   Once you kick ass here, you're off to eating more and lifting olympic style.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 2, 2005)

Good luck this weekend!!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 2, 2005)

thanks guys!!  


here is a picture of me with my first coat of protan on!!  the pic is small because the bigger one is to blurry. .  But you can still see my cuts.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 2, 2005)

It's been a long process, but its finally here.  Best of luck to you this weekend, P..


----------



## P-funk (Jun 2, 2005)

thanks sox.  long it has been.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 2, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> But you can still see my cuts.



Excellent work, P-funk.       Good luck this weekend.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 2, 2005)

Your freaking quads and obliques are killer!  Looking great P!  Knock em dead.

You are going to post more pics this week, right?


----------



## Dante (Jun 2, 2005)

good luck.  im sure you'll do awsome.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 2, 2005)

thanks. yeah, I'll try and keep the pics coming this week.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 2, 2005)

I didnt even get to comment on that picture, wow.  Your stomach is completely shredded, and your quads are excellent.  Once again, best of luck.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 2, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> here is a picture of me with my first coat of protan on!!  .


Looking good, P!!   Wish you best of luck!!


----------



## BritChick (Jun 2, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> hey kerry.  how is PT going?  Why aren't you on the board anymore?  How is your contest prep?



PT is...   well it's going! lol  Nay, it's good, still trying to figure out what's the best route for me, working for a gym, being self-employed and working out of the rec centres or the home studio option, busy rattling off advertising material today which is why I'm about... it's all good though.  I've got a few clients happening... at this rate I'm going to be specializing in rehab! lol  I've got a bunch of gimps!! (Waits for someone to berate me for dissing my clients!   )
So I just pop on and off of the boards when I can.
Contest prep is good, I'm tired and cranky... right on track!


----------



## BritChick (Jun 2, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> here is a picture of me with my first coat of protan on!!  the pic is small because the bigger one is to blurry. .  But you can still see my cuts.



I can smell that Pro Tan from here!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 2, 2005)

Great Job!!!!  

Too much suspense, I can't handle it...  And I'm not even the one competing


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 2, 2005)

I do my one set of barbell curls in the squat rack.  don't hate me...


----------



## P-funk (Jun 2, 2005)

brit- i love that smell!!

monkey- relax.  we don't need your cortisol levels to go up too!

sox- you suck...lol


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 2, 2005)

AWESOME pic Brother Funk!!!

*2*


----------



## P-funk (Jun 3, 2005)

lol thanks arch....haha, I love the count down numbers.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 3, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> lol thanks arch....haha, I love the count down numbers.


  My pleasure, I know you are, but take ALOT of pics!!!

*1*


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 3, 2005)

P...good luck tomorrow!  

and Smarties ROCK!!!

Ivonne....lots of pics of the abs please!!   he needs a new one for his phone.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 3, 2005)

haha, the phone.

thanks.


----------



## oaktownboy (Jun 3, 2005)

contest is this weekend P?>


----------



## P-funk (Jun 3, 2005)

yes, tomorrow.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 3, 2005)

Good luck Patrick, knockem dead. I know you'll do great!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 3, 2005)

Kick some Ass P.  

Your Dedication and Determination makes you a winner already


----------



## bludevil (Jun 3, 2005)

Good luck P, as if you need any. You look great.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 3, 2005)

thanks boys.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 3, 2005)

Best of luck Patrick.  Your hard work and perseverance is really admirable and an inspiration to us all.  Now go kick some butt!


----------



## sdupdike (Jun 3, 2005)

Good luck Patrick.  Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 3, 2005)

thanks guys.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 3, 2005)

Damn bodybuilding.com.  I ordered my new suit over a week ago and it never came yet.  Now I wont get it for the contest tomorrow.  I ordered a new one that was smaller because last years was a little big on me so I wanted one that fit better.  Now I have to make do with the big one.  I am never ordering from BBing.com again.  Everytime I have ordered from them it has been an issue getting the things I paid for.  THEY SUCK!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry to hear that P   Do you have a store around that sells posing suits?  You could check around


----------



## P-funk (Jun 3, 2005)

no store that I know of.  the old one isn't bad, just a little big.  I will hike it up my ass though and make it work.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 3, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> the old one isn't bad, just a little big


Don't you have a Korean laundry or something, where a little old lady can zip those suckers up for $5-10?? 

I would Refer everyone to my Stepmom who makes custom bikini's and stripper outfits... She just did a new suit for my GF, and its Dynamite.

Isn't Jodi the one doing all the suits for everyone around here? 

Good Luck tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 3, 2005)

yes, but I was planning on using the one from last year since it was a bit bigger last year but this year I am a bit bigger.   My waist got down to the same width as last year though (even though I am bigger), so goalgetter said I should just order the smaller one.  If I was planning on going for the smaller one before I would have had jodie make it for me.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 3, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> goalgetter said I should just order the smaller one. If I was planning on going for the smaller one before I would have had jodie make it for me.


  
GN... gots'ta Git my winks

Throw down like Matarazzo tomorrow-


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 4, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Don't you have a Korean laundry or something, where a little old lady can zip those suckers up for $5-10??
> 
> I would Refer everyone to my Stepmom who makes custom bikini's and stripper outfits... She just did a new suit for my GF, and its Dynamite.
> 
> ...


I am?  someone left me outta that.  I would have made you a pair Patrick.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 4, 2005)

No matter what Brother Patrick, YOU are a Champion in my book!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 4, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> No matter what Brother Patrick, YOU are a Champion in my book!!!


Hell yeah!!!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 5, 2005)

the saga has ended.......new journal to come.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 5, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> the saga has ended.......new journal to come.


Light Heavy - Cagebareknuckledethkwanfu - match?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 5, 2005)

huh?

lol


----------



## Rissole (Jun 6, 2005)

and.....???


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 6, 2005)

How'd you do ??


----------



## P-funk (Jun 6, 2005)

contest update


----------



## PreMier (Jun 7, 2005)

Yanick come watch the contest?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 7, 2005)

nope.  he had exams that day.


----------

